# The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.
Note: These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.


Round 0 - Pre-Nomination Discussion

Before the nomination rounds begin, let's first start with comments, questions, and suggestions. We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.

We must agree on the requirements for works to be nominated. Here are the proposed requirements:

- Works should be written for a standard string quartet (2 violins, viola and cello).
- Works for string quartet with voice accompaniment in part or all may be acceptable, but not a song with string quartet accompaniment.
- Works for string quartet with electronic augmentation would be categorised similarly.
- Works for string quartet with another instrument are quintets and are not eligible for nomination.
- Works for string quartet with orchestra fall outside the present remit and are not eligible for nomination..
- Works can have been included previously in the 'Top 50 Recommended String Ensemble' list.
- However - A general consensus shall determine any works proposed for nomination that are contentious or ambiguous.

Please feel free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone. Also the length of the list is usually determined by the interest and participation of TC members. If we reach 100 works, and enough people wish to continue, we can extend the number past 100 (hence the "100+").

Suggestions for works can be found here, however the works on those lists must still meet the above requirements to be eligible. If you are not sure if a work is eligible, it is best to ask now.

Voting Process

To those new to the voting process, we normally do a two-step voting process and build up the list 10 works at a time. This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.

First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to 10 works. The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.

Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favorites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.

The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

Honorable Mentions:

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honorable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 20 votes instead of 10 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

The first round will start on Sunday November 2nd once everyone has had enough time to listen and brainstorm their selections.

And finally, all participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Big thanks to Trout, mmsbls, and Air for establishing the standard format, and to pjang23 and arcaneholocaust whose introductory remarks I have adapted from their art song and chamber duo lists earlier this year.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nomination Round 1 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round. Please list them in order of preference.*

*The first nomination round will close on Thursday (6th November) evening at 23:00 GMT *



> Round 1 Nominations
> (Positions 1-10)
> 
> Please feel free to join in and I hope you enjoy the process. Remember that if you have any concerns, don't hesitate to send me a PM, and I'll be happy to address it. Thank you for participating!
> 
> Nominate your top 10 string quartets in order of preference.
> 
> - Works should be written for a standard string quartet (2 violins, viola and cello).
> - Works for string quartet with voice accompaniment in part or all may be acceptable, but not a song with string quartet accompaniment.
> - Works for string quartet with electronic augmentation would be categorised similarly.
> - Works for string quartet with another instrument are quintets and are not eligible for nomination.
> - Works for string quartet with orchestra fall outside the present remit and are not eligible for nomination..
> - Works can have been included previously in the 'Top 50 Recommended String Ensemble' list.
> - However - A general consensus shall determine any works proposed for nomination that are contentious or ambiguous.
> 
> Please feel free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone.
> 
> Since this is the first round, this round will close in 84 hours to give people more time to brainstorm and listen. Nomination rounds afterwards could be shorter, if there's consensus for that (I'm in favour of keeping longer voting rounds to allow people to listen widely). If you need more time, please let me know.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich 8
2. Dvorak 12
3. Schubert 14 Der Tod und das Maedchen
4. Schubert 13 Rosamunde
5. Haydn 62 Emperor
6. Debussy
7. Ravel
8. Barber
9. Reich Different trains
10. Bruch 2


----------



## ptr

Berg, Alban: Lyric Suite
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No. 4
Schubert, Franz Peter: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 [Death & Maiden]
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9
Schönberg, Arnold: String Quartet No 2 OP 10
Shostakovich, Dmitri: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (1970)
Beethoven, Ludwig van: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 including Op 133 "Grosse Fuge" as finale
Ligeti, Göyrgy: String Quartet No 2
Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13
Debussy, Claude: String Quartet in G minor


----------



## Crudblud

1. Elliott Carter - _String Quartet No. 2_
2. György Ligeti - _String Quartet No. 1 'Métamorphoses nocturnes'_
3. Maurice Ravel - _String Quartet in F major_
4. Alban Berg - _Lyrischen Suite_
5. Anton Webern - _Streichquartett, Op. 28_
6. Ludwig van Beethoven - _String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135_
7. Igor Stravinsky - _Concertino for String Quartet_
8. Milton Babbitt - _String Quartet No. 2_
9. Charles Ives - _String Quartet No. 2_
10. Bedřich Smetana - _String Quartet No. 2_

So many No. 2s, none of them No. 2, I assure you.


----------



## scratchgolf

1. Schubert 14
2. Beethoven 15
3. Dvorak 12
4. Schubert 13
5. Beethoven 14
6. Glass 3
7. Mendelssohn 6
8. Janacek 2
9. Bartok 4
10. Shostakovich 8


----------



## Guest

Warhorse Round #1

1. Beethoven No. 14
2. Shostakovich No. 8
3. Haydn No. 61 "Fifths"
4. Berg Lyric Suite
5. Schubert No. 14 "Death And The Maiden"
6. Dvorak No. 12 "American"
7. Beethoven No. 15
8. Haydn No. 62 "Emperor"
9. Sibelius No. 4 "Voces Intimae"
10. Mozart No. 19 "Dissonance"


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
2. Haydn Fifths
3. Schoenberg 2
4. Bartok 4
5. Debussy
6. Mozart Dissonance
7. Berg Lyric Suite
8. Schubert Death and the Maiden
9. Carter 2
10. Webern Five Pieces


----------



## starthrower

I haven't been listening to string quartets long enough to full digest and absorb more than a few works.

Schnitkke no. 2 by Tale
Schnitkke no. 3 by the Borodins
Bartok no. 1 by Takacs


----------



## Selby

What a fun project:

1. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
2. Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
3. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
6. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
7. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
8. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
9. Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
10. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde"

It was hard for me to choose those last three, I switched them around a few times. So many rich SQs to chose from!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> 10. Webern Five Pieces


I'll put you down for '5 Movements for String Quartet Op. 5', if I interpret your shorthand correctly?



starthrower said:


> I haven't been listening to string quartets long enough to full digest and absorb more than a few works.
> 
> Schnitkke no. 2 by Tale
> Schnitkke no. 3 by the Borodins
> Bartok no. 1 by Takacs


I can certainly enter these three for you, but would you like to wait any longer - you have until Thursday - to make more nominations?

T-V


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'll put you down for '5 Movements for String Quartet Op. 5', if I interpret your shorthand correctly?


Yes, sorry, I forgot the name off the top of my head.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven - 14
2. Beethoven - 13, with Grosse Fuge
3. Beethoven - 15
4. Beethoven - 7
5. Schubert - 15
6. Debussy 
7. Beethoven - 10
8. Beethoven - 11
9. Carter - 1
10. Bartok - 6


----------



## GioCar

Beethoven Op.135
Schubert Der Tod und das Maedchen
Beethoven Op.130 with Grosse Fuge Op.133
Haydn Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
Schnittke No.3 (1983)
Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
Debussy
Morton Feldman second SQ
Beethoven Op. 132
Bartok No.1


----------



## Aecio

Debussy 
Ravel
Beethoven Razumovsky op.59 #1
Beethoven op.132
Janacek #2
Shostakovich #8
Borodin #2
Mendelssohn #6 op.80
Schubert #14
Schubert #15


----------



## Chronochromie

Schubert - String Quartet No. 15
Fauré - String Quartet in E
Ravel - String Quartet in F
Debussy - String Quartet in G
Honegger - String Quartet No. 2
Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
Borodin - String Quartet No. 2
Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
Mozart - String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"


----------



## Avey

I am _sooo_ excited for this. Will post nominations shortly, just wanted to share my enthusiasm.

_(Pulls out dense, beaten and withered folders from the filing cabinet, flips through pages looking for documents labeled "string quartet rankings")_


----------



## joen_cph

Janacek Quartet no.1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek Quartet no.2 "Intimate Letters"
Beethoven Quartet no.15 op.132
Beethoven Quartet no.11 op.95
Shostakovich Quartet no.8
Schubert Quartet no.15
Schubert Quartet no. 14 Death & The Maiden 
Debussy Quartet in g
Mozart Quartet no.19 "Dissonance"
Crawford-Seeger Quartet (Composers Quartet recording)


----------



## SimonNZ

Great to see this going. I intend to listen / relisten to all the winners as they're posted.

Still thinking about my choices.

Here's a useful if overwhelming list for anyone who wants to be reminded of whats out there:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_string_quartet_composers


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven SQ #14
2. Beethoven SQ #15
3. Beethoven SQ #13 w/Grosse Fuge
4. Schubert SQ #14 "Death and the Maiden"
5. Schubert SQ #15
6. Bartok SQ #4 
7. Mozart SQ #19 "Dissonance"
8. Debussy SQ
9. Schoenberg SQ #2
10. Dvorak SQ #12 "American"

Tried my best to put them in order but after the first few, it becomes difficult. So, there's some admitted arbitrariness to the last few.


----------



## aleazk

Ligeti - String Quartet No.2 
Babbitt - String Quartet No.2
Carter - String Quartet No.5
Webern - String Quartet, Op.28
Nancarrow - String Quartet No.3
Haas - String Quartet No.7 with electronics
Reich - Triple Quartet
Cage - String Quartet in 4 Parts
Posadas - Modulaciones
Ginastera - String Quartet No.1


----------



## LancsMan

1. Beethoven 14 Op. 131
2. Beethoven 13 Op. 130 (with the Grosse Fugue - nice to have the replacement too or is that greedy?)
3. Beethoven 11 Op. 95 'Serioso'
4. Bartok 5
5. Haydn 64 Op.76 No.5
6. Mozart 18 in A major K464
7. Shostakovich 8
8. Schubert 15 
9. Janacek 2 'Intimate Letters'
10 Debussy SQ


----------



## TurnaboutVox

There has been a splendid contribution to this project already in the first 12 hours...keep your lists coming, good people of TC. 62 string quartets have already been nominated at least once

I have endured 4 computer crashes as I compile the first round list, but with the Linux graphics drivers changed by Robert, my son, I am hoping for better fortune tomorrow.

I also s***ewed up my data by performing a sort on the points total without sorting the actual nominated quartets as well, about half way through and without noticing until it was far too late to retrieve the data. Ah well, I live and learn.

Thanks to everyone who has taken an interest so far.


T-V


----------



## Bruce

1. Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
2. Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
3. Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
4. Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
5. Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
6. Mennin 2
7. Borodin 2 in D minor
8. Rochberg 3
9. Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
10. Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61


----------



## KenOC

1. Beethoven 14 Op. 131
2. Beethoven 15 Op. 132
3. Beethoven 12 Op. 127
4. Beethoven 13 Op. 130 w/Fugue
5. Beethoven 7 Op. 59 No. 1
6. Schubert 15 G major
7. Beethoven 11 Op. 95 'Serioso'
8. Shostakovich 3
9. Shostakovich 8
10. Ravel SQ


----------



## Guest

I am somewhat surprised that no one has nominated Black Angels.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Schubert 14 "Death of the Maiden"
2. Beethoven 15
3. Dvorak 12
4. Haydn Op. 76 no. 3
5. Mozart 19 "Dissonance"
6. Beethoven 13
7. Borodin 2
8. Tchaikovsky 1
9. Haydn Op. 76 No. 4
10. Ravel


----------



## Trout

I thought I had a list, but everyone's recommendations have been keeping me busy for quite some time. And just when I think I have finished listening to everything, someone posts a new list full of pieces with which I am unfamiliar. If this is just round one, I can hardly wait for what is to come! But for now, with minimal confidence:

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, op. 132
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
4. Reich: Different Trains
5. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
6. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
7. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, op. 130 (with Grosse Fuge)
8. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, op. 76/5 "Largo"
9. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
10. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5

Note: the Haydn nomination is negotiable if we ever come to a standstill as to which quartet to support. I like "Fifths" just about as much (followed by "Emperor").


----------



## brotagonist

I'm afraid that I just cannot do this  I cannot rank anything: I'm too excited about most of it  I love the nominations so far!

OK, here goes, but don't expect a list of greatest, but what I like:

1. Ligeti String Quartet 2
2. Prokofiev String Quartet 1
3. Schoenberg String Quartet 4
4. Xenakis ST/4
5. Dutilleux Ainsi la Nuit
6. Schubert String Quartet 13
7. Brahms String Quartet 1
8. Bartók String Quartet 5
9. Hindemith String Quartet 5
10. Webern String Quartet

...In no particular order, and pretty random, I confess, although the composers are chosen deliberately.


----------



## tdc

1) Ravel
2) Bartok 6 
3) Bartok 5
4) Bartok 4
5) Schoenberg 2
6) Villa-Lobos 5
7) Janacek 2
8) Berg Lyric Suite
9) Villa-Lobos 9
10) Debussy


----------



## musicrom

Sorry for the kind of weird list, but my knowledge of the String Quartet repertoire comes mainly from whatever pops up on Pandora since it's not my favorite instrumentation. It would've been weirder if I didn't realize that I've only actually listened to one movement from 4 different Reger string quartets, each of which I liked a lot, but I can't list any one of them since I haven't listened to any of them in their entirety.

1. Borodin - String Quartet No. 2
2. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
3. Smetana - String Quartet No. 1 "From my life"
4. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1 in D major
5. Schumann - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
6. Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
7. Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death and the Maiden"
8. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
9. Dvorak - Cypresses (Does this count? It was originally scored for voice and piano, but later arranged by Dvorak himself as a string quartet)
10. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4)


----------



## KenOC

Haydn is very much at a disadvantage here. He wrote a whole lot of first-class ones, and not just in the Op. 76, so people's choices will vary all over the place. So the father of the string quartet may not place at all.

A little late, but maybe Haydn should be allowed to compete by opus number rather than individual quartet...?


----------



## senza sordino

Here's my list. Nothing new here, but I want to contribute. 

Schubert 14
Beethoven 15
Dvorak 12 American
Ravel
Debussy 
Shostakovich 8
Bartok 4
Haydn Emperor Op 76 #3
Barber
Janacek 1


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Haydn is very much at a disadvantage here. He wrote a whole lot of first-class ones, and not just in the Op. 76, so people's choices will vary all over the place. So the father of the string quartet may not place at all.
> 
> A little late, but maybe Haydn should be allowed to compete by opus number rather than individual quartet...?


Maybe we can come to a consensus and pick one Haydn to be in the top ten. I'm sure Haydn will come out near the top, but not one particular piece. So within the choices of Haydn we pick / force one choice in the top 10. A sort of recommended Haydn within our bigger list. Did I make sense?


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Maybe we can come to a consensus and pick one Haydn to be in the top ten. I'm sure Haydn will come out near the top, but not one particular piece. So within the choices of Haydn we pick / force one choice in the top 10. A sort of recommended Haydn within our bigger list. Did I make sense?


We'll have to await the gamemeister's consideration. It may well be too late in the round for anything to make sense, and Herr Haydn will just have to take his lumps.


----------



## Vaneyes

For the little guys.


Bacewicz 4
Berio Notturno
Carter 5
Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
Ginastera 2
Gubaidulina 3
Krenek 8
Lutoslawski String Quartet
Schnittke 4
Szymanowski 2


----------



## Bulldog

senza sordino said:


> Maybe we can come to a consensus and pick one Haydn to be in the top ten. I'm sure Haydn will come out near the top, but not one particular piece. So within the choices of Haydn we pick / force one choice in the top 10. A sort of recommended Haydn within our bigger list. Did I make sense?


Only if "force" is the word of the day. If you take one Haydn quartet and force it into the top 10, another member's request to do the same with a quartet of a different composer would also have validity. I don't think that a TC Forced 100 List is the way to go.


----------



## pjang23

Schubert 14
Ravel
Mozart 19 "Dissonance"
Schubert 13
Bartok 4
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 13 w/ Grosse Fuge
Haydn 62 Emperor
Debussy
Mendelssohn 6


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Haydn is very much at a disadvantage here. He wrote a whole lot of first-class ones, and not just in the Op. 76, so people's choices will vary all over the place. So the father of the string quartet may not place at all.
> 
> A little late, but maybe Haydn should be allowed to compete by opus number rather than individual quartet...?


See the string ensembles list as a reference. Haydn did not suffer much, even if the full opuses might have dominated the list.


----------



## Nereffid

Wow, this proved a lot more difficult to narrow down than I thought it would be...

1. Dvorak: String quartet no.12, 'American'
2. Janacek: String quartet no.1, 'Kreutzer Sonata'
3. Glass: String quartet no.2, 'Company'
4. Mendelssohn: String quartet no.6
5. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
6. Reich: Different Trains
7. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.4, 'Joke'
8. Barber: String quartet
9. Ligeti: String quartet no.2
10. Beethoven: String quartet no.13 (with Grosse Fuge)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Good golly -- I knew there were _so_ many quartets that I haven't yet heard, but I now realise that there are _too_ many.

Maybe next time. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> 10. Webern String Quartet


Brotagonist, did you mean Webern's string quartet (i) of 1905, or (ii) Op. 28?


----------



## scratchgolf

I've spent most of the day listening to SQ's from Boccherini, Bazzini, Verdi, Puccini, Zandonai, Respighi, and Malipiero and realized my scope is still very narrow. I'm really looking forward to the final list. I think it's fair to say I've heard less than 5% of qualifying pieces and have only recently branched out to Janacek, Haas, Bartok, and Kodaly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

musicrom said:


> 9. Dvorak - Cypresses (Does this count? It was originally scored for voice and piano, but later arranged by Dvorak himself as a string quartet)
> 10. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4)


Yes, I think 'Cypresses' counts since, as you say, Dvorak arranged it himself for string quartet. And, incidentally, this is still on my 'to listen to' list.


----------



## Guest

1. Schubert 14 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven 15
3. Dvorak 12 "American"
4. Beethoven 7 "Razumovsky 1"
5. Dvorak 13
6. Schubert 13 "Rosamunde"
7. Smetana 1
8. Brahms Op. 67
9. Beethoven 8
10. Schumann Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> Wow, this proved a lot more difficult to narrow down than I thought it would be...
> 
> 7. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.4, 'Joke'


Nereffid, my listing suggests that Op 33/2, SQ No. 30, Hob. III:38, is called 'The Joke' - that quartet has already been nominated once. Do you want me to put you down for Op 33/2 or Op 33/4 (No. 34, Hob. III:40)?

By the way, what would contributors think if I suggested that we take the top 20 nominations for the first round to the first vote?

My own first round nominations:

1 Beethoven - String Quartet No 16, Op 135
2 Webern - 5 movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
3 Shostakovich - String Quartet No 13, Op 138
4 Schubert - String Quartet No. 15, D.887
5 Bartok - String Quartet No 4, Sz, 91
6 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
7 Berg - Lyric Suite (for String Quartet)
8 Debussy - String Quartet
9 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No.4 (with tape)
10 Mozart - String Quartet No. 19, K. 465 'Dissonance'


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> By the way, what would contributors think if I suggested that we take the top 20 nominations for the first round to the first vote?


I would think normally it would be best to only do this if everyone can make 20 nominations, but with the level of participation you've got so far being far greater than what we were getting with the last couple of lists, it would probably even out alright, especially considering the warhorsy warhorsiness of this round. I will default on your good judgement, sir.


----------



## brotagonist

TurnaboutVox said:


> Brotagonist, did you mean Webern's string quartet (i) of 1905, or (ii) Op. 28?


The latter, Op. 28.


----------



## ProudSquire

I too should like to nominate some stuff!

1. *Mozart* - String Quartet No.19 in C major "Dissonance"
2. *Schubert* - String Quartet No.15 in G major
3. *Beethoven* - String Quartet No.12 in E flat major
4.* Haydn* - String Quartet No.6 Op.76 in E flat major
5. *Shostakovich* - String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major 
6. *Mozart* - String Quartet No.18 in A major
7. *Shostakovich* - String Quartet No.15 in E-flat minor
8. *Schumann* - String Quartet No.3 in A major
9. *Brahms* - String Quartet No.1 in C minor
10. *Vaughan Williams* - String Quartet No.2 in A minor

:tiphat:


----------



## Avey

As many have already said, I appreciate all the nominations thus far, since they have provided me with a welcome journey through many works and composers I am not otherwise familiar with. Plus, I get to re-listen, over and over, to all my nominations and those eventually voted upon.

1. Beethoven - No. 13 in B_b_ Major, Op. 130, with _Grosse Fuge_
2. Dvorak - No. 12 in F Major, "American"
3. Ravel - S.Q. in F Major
4. Bartok - No. 4, Sz. 91
5. Debussy - S.Q. in G Minor
6. Shostakovich - No. 8 in C Minor
7. Mozart - No. 19 in C Major, "Dissonance" K 465
8. Mendelssohn - No. 6 in F Minor
9. Schubert - No. 15 in G Major, D 887
10. Reich - Different Trains*

*Verily, I am surprised and pleased to see so many nominations for Different Trains thus far. Seriously profound work. Also, because I want to remain in the bounds, note that this piece contains a tape with the standard strings - though I believe this fits within the "electronic augmentation" exception.


----------



## Avey

Skilmarilion said:


> Good golly -- I knew there were _so_ many quartets that I haven't yet heard, but I now realise that there are _too_ many.
> 
> Maybe next time. :tiphat:


Oh boooo. Like anyone else here who posted their nominations knew _all other works_ and _considered all the options_? We all have limited knowledge.


----------



## Nereffid

TurnaboutVox said:


> Nereffid, my listing suggests that Op 33/2, SQ No. 30, Hob. III:38, is called 'The Joke' - that quartet has already been nominated once. Do you want me to put you down for Op 33/2 or Op 33/4 (No. 34, Hob. III:40)


Oops, slip of the keyboard. I do mean 'The Joke'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> The latter, Op. 28.





Nereffid said:


> Oops, slip of the keyboard. I do mean 'The Joke'.


I have amended both of those, thanks.



arcaneholocaust said:


> I would think normally it would be best to only do this if everyone can make 20 nominations, but with the level of participation you've got so far being far greater than what we were getting with the last couple of lists, it would probably even out alright, especially considering the warhorsy warhorsiness of this round. I will default on your good judgement, sir.


I am dealing with a lot of data. I would not have coped with 20 nominations from everyone who has nominated so far. I think given the size of the project I'm going to go for an initial 20. So far 17 quartets have been nominated at least 5 times and have 50+ 'points', which I think is a reasonable indication of importance.

T-Vox


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> I am drowning in data.


Accept my thanks as well for taking on this massive logistical project, TV--I've been luxuriating in this thread's music.


----------



## jurianbai

Wow... finally! 

Nominations...

1. Haydn Op.76 No.3 "Emperor"
2. Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
3. Mozart No.19 in C Dissonance 
4. Mendelssohn No.6 in F minor
5. Schubert No.14 Death and the Maiden
6. Dvorak No. 12 in F "America"
7. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
8. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
9. Beethoven no.11 in F m Serioso
10. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A


----------



## Nereffid

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think given the size of the project I'm going to go for an initial 20. So far 17 quartets have been nominated at least 5 times and have 50+ 'points', which I think is a reasonable indication of importance.


But if a quartet has been nominated _only_ 5 times, and there's been about 30 voters, then that means more than 80 percent of voters didn't nominate it. Which doesn't seem like sufficient grounds for a top 20.

What's the distribution of votes? I make it from a quick search of posts that the Debussy quartet's been nominated 15 times and the Ravel 10, and their respective points are (I think) 137 and 115. Both of those are quite some distance from 5 nominations and 50 points, and I imagine there are several other high-flyers as well, like Schubert 14 and several Beethovens.

So if you did only a top 10, do you think a large bunch of quartets would only just miss the cut?
Conversely, if you make 20th place the cutoff, how many quartets would only just miss _that_ cut?


----------



## realdealblues

1. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 11
2. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 22
3. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Minor, Op. 30
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F Minor, Op. 95
5. Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
6. Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat Major, K. 589
7. Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
8. Glenn Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1
9. Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 4
10. Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 27


----------



## clara s

almost everybody has written beautiful string quartets

the ones I have chosen are those that can transport me to other worlds


1.	E. Grieg no 1
2.	F. Schubert no 14
3.	G. Fauré in E minor
4.	I. Xenakis tetras
5.	F. Mendelssohn no 6
6.	J. Sibelius in D minor
7.	A. Bruckner in C minor
8.	Fr. Schmidt in G major
9.	A. Schoenberg no 0
10.	L. Cherubini no 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> But if a quartet has been nominated _only_ 5 times, and there's been about 30 voters, then that means more than 80 percent of voters didn't nominate it. Which doesn't seem like sufficient grounds for a top 20.
> 
> What's the distribution of votes? I make it from a quick search of posts that the Debussy quartet's been nominated 15 times and the Ravel 10, and their respective points are (I think) 137 and 115. Both of those are quite some distance from 5 nominations and 50 points, and I imagine there are several other high-flyers as well, like Schubert 14 and several Beethovens.
> 
> So if you did only a top 10, do you think a large bunch of quartets would only just miss the cut?
> Conversely, if you make 20th place the cutoff, how many quartets would only just miss _that_ cut?


At the moment there are 12 quartets with 100+ points and 10+ nominations, so 2 of those would miss the cut at 10.
Below this there are 7 with 59-70 points and 5-7 nominations
There's one 'transitional ' work (which would currently make it at No. 20) between this group and another group of 11 quartets with 32-45 points and 3-4 nominations

I'm no statistician, and I'm aware that there might be some amongst us who can advise.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm no statistician, and I'm aware that there might be some amongst us who can advise.


I've done several of these on another forum and never found a way better than a point scoring system like the one you're using. Certainly there's no method that everyone will agree on.


----------



## Haydn man

After some thought my list would be
1 Beethoven 14
2 Beethoven 15
3 Haydn Op 76 No 3
4 Haydn Op 76 No 4
5 Schubert 13
6 Schubert 14
7 Schubert 15
8 Brahms 1
9 Mozart 18
10 Mozart 19
Looking forward to the short list for further consideration


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm pleased to see Beethoven 15 holding its own vs 13 and 14. If nothing more than to validate my own opinion that it's his finest chamber work.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> I'm pleased to see Beethoven 15 holding its own vs 13 and 14. If nothing more than to validate my own opinion that it's his finest chamber work.


I've slowly come around to that very opinion. I know I voted 14 above his 15, but I think I'm delusional. lol

There is definitely something _extra_ special about #15 that I can't quite put my finger on. This is similar to how I feel about Schubert's _Quintet_, it's just got that indescribable *it*.


----------



## pjang23

TurnaboutVox said:


> At the moment there are 12 quartets with 100+ points and 10+ nominations, so 2 of those would miss the cut at 10.
> Below this there are 7 with 59-70 points and 5-7 nominations
> There's one 'transitional ' work (which would currently make it at No. 20) between this group and another group of 11 quartets with 32-45 points and 3-4 nominations
> 
> I'm no statistician, and I'm aware that there might be some amongst us who can advise.


I think you could go with a 10 or 20 cutoff, but if you decide to do 20, be sure to give people 10 votes in the voting round instead of 5 to avoid high variance in the 11-20 range.

Another alternative is to include 12 works in the voting round (assuming there's a big gap between 12 & 13 -- 30+ is a pretty significant gap). You could either fix these works as 1-12, or pass the last two works into the next voting round.


----------



## Avey

I do not believe you could (or should) open the voting round with 20 quartets. Simply, we only nominated 10 each; we never had the opportunity to nominate our 11-20. Of course, you may 20 quartets to fill that voting list, but that list is going to be skewed.

For instance, a few members here nominated works that _no one_ else nominated; or, a few members may have ranked a rare work that many people never heard of or do not particularly like, but because they were nominated in their lists, those works now will be put on the top-20 voting lists. In short, listing anything over top-10 on the voting round would skew the results toward those few who nominated differently. I take a recommended list as a consensus ranking. We should keep the numbers consistent between rounds to maintain that dynamic.

Of course, we could do the next nomination round for 11-30, which may help you in the workload.


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Ravel
2. Beethoven op.74 "Harp"
3. Crumb - Black Angels
4. Ligeti 2nd
5. Haydn op.76 no.1
6. Janacek 2nd "Intimate Letters"
7. Beethoven op.59 no.3
8. Vasks 4th
9. Schubert 13th "Rosamunde"
10. Carter 2nd


----------



## Nereffid

If currently the 12th-place quartet is a full 30 points ahead of the 13th then I don't think a top 20 is a good idea. 30 points is two 1st-place nominations ahead, or five 10th-place nominations. That's quite a gap.

So I'd say stick with a top 10, or perhaps a top 12 if this didn't complicate matters too much. Though presumably whatever comes 11th and 12th would be a shoo-in for the next round anyway so leaving them out of the 1st round of voting wouldn't be treating them unfairly.

Aside from the stats aspect, though, I think Avey's point is a good one: we didn't nominate 20 quartets, so it's best if we don't have to vote on 20 nominations.


----------



## julianoq

1. Beethoven No.14
2. Beethoven No.13 with Grosse Fuge
3. Beethoven No.15
4. Mozart No.19 "Dissonance"
5. Bartok No.4
6. Shostakovich No.8
7. Ravel
8. Debussy
9. Schubert No.14
10. Bartok No.5


----------



## Orfeo

*Tchaikovsky's* 2nd (and Souvenir de Florence).
*Borodin's* 1st and 2nd.
*Glazunov's* 1st, 3rd, 5th (plus his Suite for String Quartet).
*Moeran's* (all of them).
*Bax's* 2nd.
*Kabalevsky's* two.
*Myaskovsky's* 2nd, 9th, 10th, and 13th.
*Shostakovich's* 3rd.
*Weinberg's* 8th.
*Peiko's* 1st & 2nd.
*Taneyev's *7th.
*David Diamond's* 1st.
*Hans Gal* (all of them).
*Shebalin's* 5th, 6th, and 7th.
*Nielsen's* (all of them)
*Atterberg's* two (opuses 11 and 39).
*Boris Tchaikovky's* 5th.


----------



## Nereffid

dholling said:


> *Tchaikovsky's* 2nd (and Souvenir de Florence).
> *Borodin's* 1st.
> *Glazunov's* 1st, 3rd, 5th (plus his Suite for String Quartet).
> *Moeran's* (all of them).
> *Bax's* 2nd.
> *Kabalevsky's* two.
> *Myaskovsky's* 2nd, 9th, 10th, and 13th.
> *Shostakovich's* 3rd.
> *Weinberg's* 8th.
> *Peiko's* 1st & 2nd.
> *Taneyev's *7th.
> *David Diamond's* 1st.
> *Hans Gal* (all of them).
> *Shebalin's* 5th, 6th, and 7th.
> *Nielsen's* (all of them)
> *Atterberg's* two (opuses 11 and 39).
> *Boris Tchaikovky's* 5th.


Clean-up in aisle 5 please!

(dholling, you're only supposed to pick 10 quartets!)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Avey said:


> Oh boooo. Like anyone else here who posted their nominations knew _all other works_ and _considered all the options_? ...


You're right, therefore I'll bite. 

1. Beethoven, #15 in A minor
2. Tchaikovsky, #1 in D major
3. Mendelssohn, #6 in F minor
4. Glass, #3 _Mishima_
5. Mendelssohn, # 4 in E minor
6. Glass, #4 _Buczak_
7. Dvorak, #12 in F Major _American_
8. Barber, in B minor
9. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor
10. Glass, #2 _Company_


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> Clean-up in aisle 5 please!
> 
> (dholling, you're only supposed to pick 10 quartets!)


Not to mention the communist leanings!


----------



## Orfeo

Nereffid said:


> Clean-up in aisle 5 please!
> 
> (dholling, you're only supposed to pick 10 quartets!)


My bad. I'll do better next time. 
:devil:


----------



## Orfeo

arcaneholocaust said:


> Not to mention the communist leanings!


What?! With such coded music? On the surface, the music met with official approvals, but underneath the surface is another story. And besides not all of them leans towards Communism (although the idiom is rather traditional/conservative).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

(i) I'm quite happy to have a first round vote only on the top 10 nominations as that seems to be the consensus here. That means that everyone will then get the chance to cast 5 votes.

(ii) dholling - Do you think you can reduce your nomination list to just 10 quartets in time for the first nomination round? I'm keen to have the author of such an interesting list on board!

(iii) Thank-you all for your great interest in and enthusiasm for this first round. Remember - I'm closing nominations in 26 hours at 23:00 GMT on Thursday 6th November. 

T-Vox


----------



## Orfeo

TurnaboutVox said:


> (i) I'm quite happy to have a first round vote only on the top 10 nominations as that seems to be the consensus here. That means that everyone will then get the chance to cast 5 votes.
> 
> (ii) dholling - Do you think you can reduce your nomination list to just 10 quartets in time for the first nomination round? I'm keen to have the author of such an interesting list on board!
> 
> (iii) Thank-you all for your great interest in and enthusiasm for this first round. Remember - I'm closing nominations in 26 hours at 23:00 GMT on Thursday 6th November.
> 
> T-Vox


Sure.

*Tchaikovsky's* 2nd.
*Borodin's* 1st.
*Glazunov's* 3rd.
*Moeran's* 1st.
*Bax's *2nd.
*Kabalevsky's* 1st.
*Myaskovsky's* 2nd.
*Shebalin's* 5th.
*Atterberg's* op. 11.
*Diamond's* 1st.


----------



## Guest

dholling said:


> What?! With such coded music? On the surface, the music met with official approvals, but underneath the surface is another story. And besides not all of them leans towards Communism (although the idiom is rather traditional/conservative).


It was a joking association of all of Russia with communism. Sometimes I like to be as ignorant as possible just to fit in. And then people don't sense the sarcasm and I get in trouble


----------



## Orfeo

arcaneholocaust said:


> It was a joking association of all of Russia with communism. Sometimes I like to be as ignorant as possible just to fit in. And then people don't sense the sarcasm and I get in trouble


I'll plead guilty for not getting it. But, please get rid of the frown.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Beethoven op. 132 (#15)
2. Haydn op. 76/2 (Fifths)
3. Shostakovich #8
4. Haydn op. 76/4 (Sunrise)
5. Bartok #4
6. Shostakovich #13
7. Schubert #14 (Death and the Maiden)
8. Beethoven op. 135 (#16)
9. Harris #3
10. Beethoven op. 18/2


----------



## D Smith

This was so hard. I deliberately left off 2 of my favorites, Debussy and Ravel, since they were already on many lists. This left room for some other brilliant works. The ratings, well, I could easily list 30 quartets that I thought were all deserving of #1, so these rankings are arbitrary in the extreme.

1. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 15 in Eb minor
2. Bartok String Quartet No. 5 Sz 102
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F, Op. 135
4. Brahms String Quartet No. 1
5. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 7
6. Schnittke String Quartet No. 4
7. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet in Eb
8. Mozart String Quartet No, 20 K499
9. Haydn String Quartet in Bb, Op. 76 No. 4 “Sunrise”
10. Ives String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 1 is now closed. In all, 143 string quartets were nominated, 86 of them receiving just one vote.

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the first nomination round:

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden' 
(21 nominations, 243 points)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 (17 nominations, 217 points)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op 131 (12 nominations, 159 points)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133 
(13 nominations, 153 points)
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor (16 nominations, 146 points)
Ravel: String Quartet in F major (12 nominations, 139 points)
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"	(14 nominations, 136 points)
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"	(11 nominations, 130 points)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 (12 nominations, 130 points)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110 (12 nominations, 129 points)


You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference.

Voting Round 1 is now open and will close on Sunday 9th November at 21:00 GMT


----------



## KenOC

My vote:

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op 131
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110
5. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"


----------



## tdc

1) Ravel
2) Bartok
3) Debussy
4) Mozart
5) Schubert


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven 14
2. Beethoven 15
3. Beethoven 13 + Grosse Fuge
4. Schubert 14
5. Bartok 4


----------



## D Smith

This was a lot easier than the nominations!

1. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
3. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
5. Ravel: String Quartet in F major


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Ravel
2. Mozart
3. Beethoven 14
4. Schubert
5. Beethoven 15


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Beethoven 13
2. Bartok
3. Debussy
4. Mozart
5. Schubert


----------



## Trout

1. Beethoven 14
2. Bartok
3. Beethoven 15
4. Dvorak
5. Beethoven 13


----------



## Avey

1. Beethoven - No. 13 in Bb Major, Op. 130, with Grosse Fuge
2. Dvorak - No. 12 in F Major, "American"
3. Ravel - S.Q. in F Major
4. Bartok - No. 4, Sz. 91
5. Debussy - S.Q. in G Minor


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert
2. Ravel
3. Mozart
4. Bartok
5. Beethoven 14


----------



## ProudSquire

1- Mozart #19
2- Schubert #14
3- Beethoven #13
4- Shostakovich #8
5- Dvorak #12


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op 131 
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 
4. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
5. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110
2. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
3. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden' 
4. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
5. Ravel: String Quartet in F major


----------



## jurianbai

1.Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden' 
2.Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
3.Debussy: String Quartet in G minor 
4.Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
5.Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132


----------



## Nereffid

1. Dvorak: String quartet no.12
2. Schubert: String quartet no.14
3. Beethoven: String quartet no.13
4. Debussy: String quartet
5. Shostakovich: String quartet no.8


----------



## ptr

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'


----------



## julianoq

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op 131
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
4. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
5. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven 15
2. Schubert 14
3. Dvorak 12
4. Beethoven 13
5. Beethoven 14


----------



## mmsbls

1. Schubert 14 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven 15
3. Dvorak 12
4. Mozart 19 "Dissonance"
5. Beethoven 13


----------



## Selby

Mozart
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 15
Shostakovich
Debussy


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven 15
Beethoven 14
Ravel
Schubert 14
Debussy


----------



## clara s

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden' 

Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor


----------



## LancsMan

Beethoven No. 14

Beethoven No. 13 with GF

Shostakovich No. 8

Debussy

Bartok No. 4


----------



## Haydn man

1 Beethoven 13
2 Beethoven 14
3 Beethoven 15
4 Schubert
5 Mozart


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133
2. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
4. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor 
5. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven 15
Shostakovich 8
Schubert Death et. al.
Bartok 4
Debussy


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven 14
2. Shostakovich 8
3. Schubert 14
4. Mozart 19
5. Debussy

Such a strong list, I coulda voted for all of 'em!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Never got round to nominating, sorry
But here's my votes. 

Shosty 8
Dvorak 12
Beethoven 13
Bartok 4
Schubert 14


Ps - can't believe no Haydn. He obviously wrote so many good ones that his nominations were diluted. Think someone mentioned that possibility early upstream. Ne'ermind.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The most nominated Haydn quartet wasn't too far away, MG. And every single one of the op. 76 quartets was nominated...


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert 14
Beethoven 15
Dvorak 12
Shostakovich 8
Bartok 4


----------



## tdc

edit - nevermind


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ooh contentious 

I would respectably disagree of course. Haydn was the master of the string quartet and the quartets that make up Op.76 are as 'great' as any in the catalogue


----------



## tdc

MagneticGhost said:


> Ooh contentious
> 
> I would respectably disagree of course. Haydn was the master of the string quartet and the quartets that make up Op.76 are as 'great' as any in the catalogue


If you check I edited my post before you posted this response, it was contentious and I changed my mind about posting it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

tdc said:


> If you check I edited my post before you posted this response, it was contentious and I changed my mind about posting it.


I took it in a lighthearted vein and responded in like so no worries either way. 
That's what smilies are for


----------



## Blancrocher

Whew, I'm glad this was cleared up before HaydnBearsTheClock saw that initial post :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

My list would probably contain quartets only by F. J. Haydn - as much as Schubert's, Beethoven's and Mozart's quartets are excellent, Haydn's quartets are just full of joy and wit.

Let's see:

1. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2, 'Fifths' 
2. Op. 50 No. 1
3. Op. 20 No. 3
4. Op. 9 No. 4
5. Op. 71 No. 2
6. Op. 74 No. 1
7. Op. 74 No. 3
8. Op. 64 No. 4
9. Op. 64 No. 3
10. Op. 50 No. 5
11. Op. 50 No. 3,
and so forth ... I just love all of them .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Blancrocher said:


> Whew, I'm glad this was cleared up before HaydnBearsTheClock saw that initial post :lol:


Haha, yes, poor Haydn hasn't been doing too well on these polls so I decided to give him a little gift .


----------



## joen_cph

1. Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden
2. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110
5. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> My list would probably contain quartets only by F. J. Haydn - as much as Schubert's, Beethoven's and Mozart's quartets are excellent, Haydn's quartets are just full of joy and wit.
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> 1. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2, 'Fifths'
> ...
> 11. Op. 50 No. 3,
> and so forth ... I just love all of them .


May I invite you to nominate some of them in the next round, then, HBtC?

T-V


----------



## musicrom

1. Shostakovich 8
2. Schubert 14
3. Mozart 19
4. Beethoven 13
5. Dvorak 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen - if you have not yet voted in round one, you have just over 9 hours left. 

The polls are close, and you can still influence the choice of TC's top recommended String Quartets, should you be so inclined...


----------



## hpowders

I'm not a fan of the string quartet medium. These are the select few I can tolerate:

1. Mendelssohn A minor Quartet
2. Mendelssohn F minor Quartet
3. Beethoven A minor Quartet
4. Schubert Quartet No. 15, G Major
5. Bartok Quartet No. 4
6. Tchaikovsky Quartet No. 1
7. Mozart B Flat Quartet ("Hunt")
8. Haydn D minor Quartet, Op. 76, No.2 ("Quinten")
9. Ravel Quartet
10. Debussy Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm sorry, hp, you missed the first nomination round.

We are currently voting to see in what order they'll finally appear in the Top 100+ list.



> Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the first nomination round:
> 
> Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'
> (21 nominations, 243 points)
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 (17 nominations, 217 points)
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op 131 (12 nominations, 159 points)
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130 + "Grosse Fuge" Op 133
> (13 nominations, 153 points)
> Debussy: String Quartet in G minor (16 nominations, 146 points)
> Ravel: String Quartet in F major (12 nominations, 139 points)
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance" (14 nominations, 136 points)
> Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American" (11 nominations, 130 points)
> Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 (12 nominations, 130 points)
> Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C, Op.110 (12 nominations, 129 points)


These four were amongst the top 10, and if you'd like these (below) to be your votes, in that order or any other, let me know before 21:00 GMT today.

Beethoven String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op 132
Bartok Quartet No. 4
Ravel Quartet
Debussy Quartet

These six (below) didn't make the top 10, and so are eligible or nomination in round two, which will start some time after 21:00 GMT today.

Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Schubert Quartet No. 15, G Major
Tchaikovsky Quartet No. 1
Mozart B Flat Quartet ("Hunt")
Haydn D minor Quartet, Op. 76, No.2 ("Quinten")

 T-V


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm sorry, hp, you missed the first nomination round.
> 
> We are currently voting to see in what order they'll finally appear in the Top 100+ list.
> 
> These four were amongst the top 10, and if you'd like these (below) to be your votes, in that order or any other, let me know before 21:00 GMT today.
> 
> Beethoven String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op 132
> Bartok Quartet No. 4
> Ravel Quartet
> Debussy Quartet
> 
> These six (below) didn't make the top 10, and so are eligible or nomination in round two, which will start some time after 21:00 GMT today.
> 
> Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
> Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
> Schubert Quartet No. 15, G Major
> Tchaikovsky Quartet No. 1
> Mozart B Flat Quartet ("Hunt")
> Haydn D minor Quartet, Op. 76, No.2 ("Quinten")
> 
> T-V


Thats okay. I was also born post-mature.


----------



## GioCar

Just back from a weekend out of town...just in time!

Schubert Der Tod und das Maedchen
Beethoven Op.130 with Grosse Fuge Op.133
Debussy
Beethoven Op. 132
Bartok No.4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The first voting round is now closed. In a short while I will reveal the top 10 string quartets in vote order...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Top Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #1 (Positions 1-10):

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden" (122 votes)
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 (93 votes)
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge" (91 votes)
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131 (78 votes)
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110 (77 votes)
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor (73 votes)
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 (71 votes)
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance" (69 votes)
9. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American" (59 votes)
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major (42 votes)


____________________________________________________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #2 for the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 10 works already listed above. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 72 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Wednesday 12th November.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Haydn "Fifths" in D minor
2. Schoenberg 2 in F# minor
3. Berg Lyric Suite
4. Carter 2
5. Webern Five Movements Op. 5
6. Beethoven 16 in F
7. Mozart 21 in D
8. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
9. Sibelius Voces Intimae
10. Bartok 6


----------



## Guest

Great...now that those 10 are out of the way, I actually have to think about all the quartets I love.


----------



## GreenMamba

So are we going to have to re-nominate for every 10, all the way up 100? 

It's hard to resist strategic voting at this point. I mean, it's nice that Mahlerian likes Dutilleux, but that's not likely to go anywhere.

That being said:

1. Haydn Fifths (op. 76/2)
2. Shostakovich 13
3. Haydn Sunrise (op. 76/4)
4. Bartok 6
5. Harris 3
6. Haydn Emperor (op. 76/3)
7. Rochberg 3 
8. Beethoven op. 18/2
9. Borodin 2 
10. Schubert 13 (Rosamunde)


----------



## mmsbls

1. Haydn Op. 76 no. 3	
2. Borodin 2	
3. Tchaikovsky 1	
4. Haydn Op. 76 No. 4	
5. Mozart 17	
6. Schubert 13 "Rosamunde"	
7. Mendelssohn 6	
8. Beethoven 16	
9. Haydn Op. 76 No. 5	
10. Janacek 2


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Ligeti 2nd
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Crumb - Black Angels
4. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
5. Vasks 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Gubaidulina 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Harvey 4th
10. Radulescu 4th


----------



## Bruce

None of my nominations made the top ten, so I'm going to try again for 11-20.

1. Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
2. Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
3. Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
4. Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
5. Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
6. Mennin 2
7. Borodin 2 in D minor
8. Rochberg 3
9. Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
10. Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> 1. Ligeti 2nd
> 2. Gloria Coates 9th
> 3. Crumb - Black Angels
> 4. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
> 5. Vasks 4th
> 6. Carter 2nd
> 7. Gubaidulina 4th
> 8. Corigliano 1st
> 9. Harvey 4th
> 10. Radulescu 4th


Radical, Sir, radical; and brave, Sir, too!


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> So are we going to have to re-nominate for every 10, all the way up 100?
> 
> It's hard to resist strategic voting at this point. I mean, it's nice that Mahlerian likes Dutilleux, but that's not likely to go anywhere.


I'm trying to vote both in terms of quality and the representation that I personally feel composers deserve. That's why I've voted for one for each composer per round.


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> Radical, Sir, radical; and brave, Sir, too!


Oh, but I'm not trying to be provocative at all. It's more of a personal thing - I'm going to stick to post-1900 for my nominations, and ideally post-war. I should have done that the first time.

That's no comment on anything else or any desire to be insincere or mess with the process - quite the opposite.

Still fascinated to see the results come in and vote on the nomination winners - especially now some of the Big Boys are out of the way.


----------



## Trout

1. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
2. Reich: Different Trains
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
4. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
5. Haydn: String Quartet in D, op. 76/5 "Largo"
6. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
7. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
8. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
9. Haydn: String Quartet in D minor, op. 76/2 "Fifths"
10. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5

By the way, Shostakovich's 8th is in C minor.


----------



## Mahlerian

Putting in a plug for a favorite of mine, and an absolute masterpiece from first movement to last.


----------



## Guest

I'm in a bit of a fog at the moment, so this will have to do. I will make things clear if I edit.

1. Haydn - SQ Op. 76/2 (Fifths)
2. Haydn - SQ Op. 76/3 (Emperor)
3. Berg - Lyric Suite
4. Schoenberg - SQ No. 2
5. Saariaho - Nymphea
6. Webern - SQ, Op. 28
7. Webern - Five Movements, Op. 5
8. Sibelius - SQ No. 4 (Voces Intimae)
9. Shostakovich - SQ No. 15
10. Stockhausen - Helikopter-Streichquartett


----------



## hpowders

Mendelssohn #6 in F minor
Mendelssohn #2 in A minor
Schubert #15 in G Major
Haydn, op. 76 #2 in D minor "Quinten"
Mozart #17 in B Flat Major "The Hunt"
Tchaikovsky #1
Tchaikovsky #3
Sibelius
Bartok 3
Bartok 5


----------



## jurianbai

On top 10 it's logical for Schubert, since I believe its also win TC Top Chamber Works years ago.

next round nominee

1. Haydn Op.76 No.3 "Emperor"
2. Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
3. Mendelssohn No.6 in F minor
4. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
5. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
6. Beethoven no.11 in F m Serioso
7. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A
8. Sibelius in Dm Voices Intimae
9. Janacek No.2 Intimate Letter
10. Smetana No.2 From My Life

clearly most of members here are fans of Romantic onward ... there are tons of Classical era quartet that probably hardly ever will made it into the list...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> Mendelssohn #6 in F minor
> Mendelssohn #2 in A minor
> Schubert #15 in G Major
> Haydn, op. 76 #2 in D minor "Quinten"
> Mozart #17 in B Flat Major "The Hunt"


Haha, you're late once again, hpowders. You gotta add 5 more.


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha, you're late once again, hpowders. You gotta add 5 more.


I fixed it.


----------



## Aecio

Haydn 76/4 Sunrise
Mendelssohn #6
Beethoven #7 op.59/1
Beethoven # 10 Harp
Janacek #2 Intimate letteres
Faure
Sibelius
Borodin #2
Smetana #1
Schubert #15


----------



## Chronochromie

Fauré in E minor (how come nobody mentions this one?)
Schubert No. 15
Shostakovich No. 8
Schubert No. 13
Borodin No. 2
Beethoven No. 16
Haydn op. 76 No. 2
Honegger No. 2
Haydn op. 76 No. 2
Milhaud No. 7


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert 13
2. Haydn 76/3
3. Mendelssohn 6
4. Schubert 15
5. Bartok 6
6. Brahms 1
7. Bartok 5
8. Borodin 2
9. Berg Lyric Suite
10. Haydn 76/2


----------



## tdc

1) Bartok 6
2) Bartok 5
3) Schoenberg 2
4) Villa-Lobos 5
5) Janacek 2
6) Berg Lyric Suite
7) Villa-Lobos 9
8) Ives 2
9) Schoenberg 4
10) Faure


----------



## Chronochromie

tdc said:


> 10) Faure


Well, that's something. But to be honest, I haven't listened to any of the other ones you listed


----------



## tdc

Der Leiermann said:


> Well, that's something. But to be honest, I haven't listened to any of the other ones you listed


You explored Honegger and Milhaud before Bartok? What kind of upbringing did you have anyway?! (j/k)


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn Op 76 #3 Emperor
Grieg
Shostakovich #2
Britten #1
Borodin #2
Sibelius Voces Intimae
Tchaikovsky #1
Barber
Janacek #1
Bartok #3


----------



## Chronochromie

tdc said:


> You explored Honegger and Milhaud before Bartok? What kind of upbringing did you have anyway?! (j/k)


I know! My plan when I first got into classical music was to listen chronologically (though I started with Baroque). But recently I realised that maybe it was not a good idea...
Edit: I had listened to Berg's Lyric Suite, though.


----------



## tdc

Der Leiermann said:


> I know! My plan when I first got into classical music was to listen chronologically (though I started with Baroque). But recently I realised that maybe it was not a good idea...
> Edit: I had listened to Berg's Lyric Suite, though.


No worries - I still need to explore the Honegger and Milhaud SQ's. So much good music out there I figure just enjoy the process, and projects like these are great for getting new suggestions. Good call on the Faure - an excellent work I had forgotten about.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Oh, but I'm not trying to be provocative at all. It's more of a personal thing - I'm going to stick to post-1900 for my nominations, and ideally post-war. I should have done that the first time.
> 
> That's no comment on anything else or any desire to be insincere or mess with the process - quite the opposite.
> 
> Still fascinated to see the results come in and vote on the nomination winners - especially now some of the Big Boys are out of the way.


Simon, I didn't think for a moment that you were trying to 'mess with the process'. Despite my facetious idiom, I was sincere in expressing my appreciation of your considered choices.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> By the way, Shostakovich's 8th is in C minor.


Fixed. The titles were cut and pasted from your collective nominations and I didn't think to check them!


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> This round will end after 72 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Wednesday 12th November.




Thanks again for all the work on this thread, TV! I'll risk a request, though no worries if it's infeasible. Is it possible to extend the nomination/voting periods a little bit in subsequent rounds? There are some pieces appearing that aren't very hard-wired for me and I'm enjoying listening to them (as well as old favorites) as we go. This will get more difficult to do as more pieces are unfamiliar.

*p.s.*

1. Schubert - 15
2. Beethoven - 7 
3. Bartok - 6
4. Carter - 1
5. Haydn - "fifths" op.76/2
6. Mozart - 14
7. Schonberg - 2
8. Beethoven - 12 
9. Beethoven - 11
10. Rihm - 10


----------



## GioCar

Beethoven Op.135
Haydn Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
Schnittke No.3 (1983)
Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
Morton Feldman second SQ
Bartok No.1
Schubert No.15 in G major D. 887
Berg Lyric Suite
Beethoven Op.59 No.1
Ligeti No.2


----------



## Nereffid

1. Janacek: String quartet no.1, 'The Kreutzer Sonata'
2. Glass: String quartet no.2, 'Company'
3. Mendelssohn: String quartet no.6
4. Reich: Different Trains
5. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.2, 'The Joke'
6. Barber: String quartet
7. Ligeti: String quartet no.2
8. Vasks: String quartet no.4
9. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
10. Schubert: String quartet no.12, 'Quartettsatz'


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert 13 Rosamunde
2. Haydn 62 Emperor
3. Barber
4. Reich Different trains
5. Bruch 2
6. Gubaidulina 3
7. Gubaidulina 4
8. Crumb Black angels
9. Bruch 1
10. Borodin 2


----------



## ptr

Building on my previous list!

Berg, Alban: Lyric Suite
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9
Schönberg, Arnold: String Quartet No 2 OP 10
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No.2, Op.17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Ligeti, Göyrgy: String Quartet No 2
Shostakovich, Dmitri: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (1970)


----------



## D Smith

Trying again, since none of mine made it to the final 10 the first time!

1. Shostakovich No. 15 in Eb minor
2. Bartok String Quartet No. 5 Sz 102
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F, Op. 135
4. Brahms String Quartet No. 1
5. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 7
6. Schnittke String Quartet No. 4
7. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet in Eb
8. Mozart String Quartet No, 20 K499
9. Haydn String Quartet in Bb, Op. 76 No. 4 “Sunrise”
10. Ives String Quartet No. 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

Reich - Different Trains
Haydn 76/2
Haydn 76/3
Shostakovich No.15
Borodin - String Quartet No.2
Schubert No.13
Bartok No.1
Janacek No.2
Crumb - Black Angels
Feldman No.2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Thanks again for all the work on this thread, TV! I'll risk a request, though no worries if it's infeasible. Is it possible to extend the nomination/voting periods a little bit in subsequent rounds? There are some pieces appearing that aren't very hard-wired for me and I'm enjoying listening to them (as well as old favorites) as we go. This will get more difficult to do as more pieces are unfamiliar.


Yes, of course - I'm glad you posted this, Blancrocher.

For the first nomination round there were relatively few new nominations from 72 - 108 hours, and in the first voting round relatively few from 48-72.
I decided on reducing the round periods as a result, hence 72 hours for nomination round #2, as I thought some might be put off by rounds which lasted a week. In light of your request this seems unwarranted.

This can easily be extended to 96 for nominations and voting kept at 72 (or 108/48 if preferred).

What would be helpful for me, though, is to have a regular weekly routine as I can generally spend time on this on Thursday evenings and Sundays, and if nominations come out on Thursday night (UK time) then you'll all have until Sunday evening (I could make this 22:00 GMT) to listen and vote.

Shall we extend this nomination round to Thursday 13:00 GMT giving 84 hours, as we did last week?
Your opinions on a post(card), contributors, please.

Regards,

T-Vox


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Shall we extend this nomination round to Thursday 13:00 GMT giving 84 hours, as we did last week?
> Your opinions on a post(card), contributors, please.


That sounds great to me, T-Vox, so long as it suits others as well. Though if we don't extend the time I can live with it--it wouldn't be the first time I went to the polls despite being uninformed about the individuals in the race.


----------



## KenOC

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12
2. Haydn Op. 76 No. 2 "Quinten"
3. Schubert: String Quartet No. 15
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
6. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11
7. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10
9. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9
10. Reich: Different Trains


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jurianbai said:


> next round nominee
> 
> 10. Smetana No.2 From My Life
> 
> clearly most of members here are fans of Romantic onward ... there are tons of Classical era quartet that probably hardly ever will made it into the list...


I have assumed you meant to nominate Smetana's 1st Quartet, the E minor 'From My Life'. If you meant No. 2 (D minor) please let me know.

T-V


----------



## tdc

ptr said:


> Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13


Wow, just listened to that - nice one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Der Leiermann said:


> Fauré in E minor (how come nobody mentions this one?)
> Schubert No. 15
> Shostakovich No. 8
> Schubert No. 13
> Borodin No. 2
> Beethoven No. 16
> Haydn op. 76 No. 2
> Honegger No. 2
> Haydn op. 76 No. 2
> Milhaud No. 7


Der Leiermann - can you amend your list, please? You have one ineligible work (Shostakovich #8 which is in the top 10) and a duplicate (Haydn Op 76/2 x2). Sorry


----------



## Chronochromie

Der Leiermann said:


> Fauré in E minor (how come nobody mentions this one?)
> Schubert No. 15
> Shostakovich No. 8
> Schubert No. 13
> Borodin No. 2
> Beethoven No. 16
> *Haydn op. 76 No. 2*
> Honegger No. 2
> *Haydn op. 76 No. 2*
> Milhaud No. 7


...........................
:scold:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 2 is hereby extended until Thursday 13th November at 22:00 GMT
- by popular demand (or at least at Blancrocher's polite request  )

T-V


----------



## hpowders




----------



## Selby

Der Leiermann said:


> Fauré in E minor (how come nobody mentions this one?)
> Schubert No. 15
> Shostakovich No. 8
> Schubert No. 13
> Borodin No. 2
> Beethoven No. 16
> Haydn op. 76 No. 2
> Honegger No. 2
> Haydn op. 76 No. 2
> Milhaud No. 7


Faure was the top of my first nomination round and will be at the top of my second


----------



## Chronochromie

TurnaboutVox said:


> Der Leiermann - can you amend your list, please? You have one ineligible work (Shostakovich #8 which is in the top 10) and a duplicate (Haydn Op 76/2 x2). Sorry


Yeah, sorry about that
Faure
Schubert 15
Borodin 2
Schubert 13
Beethoven 16
Haydn op. 76 No. 2
Janacek 2
Honegger 2
Berg Lyric Suite
Milhaud 7


----------



## Selby

1. Fauré [1845-1924]: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
2. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
3. Shostakovich [1906-1975]: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
4. Janáček [1854-1928]: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
7. Barber [1910-1981]: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
5. Sibelius [1865-1957]: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
6. Schubert [1797-1828]: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde"
7. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387, "Spring"
8. Borodin [1833-1887]: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
9. Ligeti [1923-2006]: String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses Nocturnes"
10. Szymanowskil [1882-1937]: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven 16
2. Schubert 15
3. Schubert 13
4. Beethoven 12
5. Schoenberg 2
6. Schoenberg in D Major (1897)
7. Bartok 5
8. Beethoven 11 "Serioso"
9. Beethoven 7
10. Ligeti 1


----------



## ProudSquire

1- *Mozart~* string quartet No. 18 in A major
2- *Schubert~* string quartet No.15 in G major
3- *Mozart~* string quartet No.17 in B flat major
4- *Beethoven~* string quartet No.12 in E flat major
5- *Schumann~* string quartet No.3 in A major
6- *Brahms~* string quartet No.1 in C minor
7- *Haydn~* string quartet Op.76 No. 6 in E flat major
8- *Beethoven~* string quartet No.16 in F major
9- *Shostakovich~* string quartet No.5 in B flat major
10- *Vaughan Williams~* string quartet No.1 in G minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Selby said:


> 1. Fauré [1845-1924]: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
> 2. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
> 3. Shostakovich [1906-1975]: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
> 4. Janáček [1854-1928]: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
> *7. Barber [1910-1981]: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11*
> 5. Sibelius [1865-1957]: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
> 6. Schubert [1797-1828]: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde"
> *7. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387, "Spring"*
> 8. Borodin [1833-1887]: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
> 9. Ligeti [1923-2006]: String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses Nocturnes"
> 10. Szymanowskil [1882-1937]: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56


Two 'Number 7s', I fear, Selby...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My second round nominations:

1 Beethoven - String Quartet No 16, Op 135
2 Webern - 5 movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
3 Ligeti - String Quartet II (1968)
4 Shostakovich - String Quartet No 13, Op 138
5 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
6 Berg - Lyric Suite (for String Quartet)
7 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No.4 (with tape)
8 Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2, Op 10
9 Bartok String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
10 Schubert - String Quartet No. 15, D.887


----------



## LancsMan

Here's mine:
1. Beethoven 11 Op.95 'Serioso'
2. Bartok 5
3. Haydn 64 Op. 76 No. 5
4. Mozart 18 in A major K. 464
5. Schubert 15
6. Janacek 2 'Intimate Letters'
7. Berg Lyric Suite for SQ
8. Shostakovich 3
9. Rubbra 4 Op. 150
10. Schumann 3


----------



## julianoq

Beethoven 16
Bartok 5
Sibelius "Voces Intimae"
Haydn Op.76 No. 2 "Fifths"
Haydn Op.76 No.3 "Emperor"
Bartok 6
Beethoven 12
Webern Five Movements Op. 5
Schoenberg 2
Villa-Lobos No.9


----------



## Haydn man

'Seconds away Round 2'
1 Haydn Op 76 2
2 Haydn Op 76 3
3 Haydn Op 76 4
4 Haydn Op 74 1
5 Haydn Op 74 2
6 Haydn Op 74 3
7 Schubert 13
8 Schubert 15
9 Mozart 18
10 Tchaikovsky 1
If Haydn doesn't get at least one nomination I am taking my ball home......so be warned


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Reich: Different Trains
2. Crumb: Black Angels
3. Schönberg 2
4. Ligeti 2
5. Sibelius "Voces Intimae"
6. Beethoven 16
7. Langgaard 2
8. Schnittke 2
9. Webern 5 mvts, op. 5
10. Shostakovich 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Mendelssohn, #6 in F minor
2. Schubert, #15 in G major
3. Tchaikovsky, #1 in D major
4. Schubert, #13 in A minor "Rosamunde"
5. Barber, in B minor
6. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor 
7. Beethoven, #16 in F major
8. Schubert, #12 in C minor [Quartettsatz] 
9. Faure, in E minor
10. Glass, #3 "Mishima"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn man said:


> 'Seconds away Round 2'
> 
> If Haydn doesn't get at least one nomination I am taking my ball home......so be warned












Somehow I'd imagined you always held your Balls at home at Esterháza, Prince Nikolaus..._Haydn Man_ indeed, tsk, it's transparent!


----------



## Selby

TurnaboutVox said:


> Two 'Number 7s', I fear, Selby...


Wow, wasn't that tricky, sorry 

Can you remove the Szymanowki then?


----------



## Trout

Sorry, but the extended round has given me more time to listen and re-listen to some pieces, so I would like to change my 3rd choice from Bartok's 3rd Quartet to Berg's _Lyric Suite_. Thanks.


----------



## Avey

1. Mendelssohn - No. 6 in F Minor
2. Schubert - No. 15 in G Major, D 887
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Beethoven - No. 12 in E_b_ Major
5. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
6. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_ Major, B 193
7. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major
8. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_ Major, "Harp"
9. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
10. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Selby said:


> Wow, wasn't that tricky, sorry
> 
> Can you remove the Szymanowki then?


I can, but could you re-number your list for me, please, as it now contains two '7's and no '10'



Trout said:


> Sorry, but the extended round has given me more time to listen and re-listen to some pieces, so I would like to change my 3rd choice from Bartok's 3rd Quartet to Berg's _Lyric Suite_. Thanks.


No problem.

T-V


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Current favourites list by Haydn (it always keeps changing):
1. Op. 74 No. 1 
2. Op. 74 No. 2
3. Op. 50 No. 1
4. Op. 50 No. 5
5. Op. 20 No. 2
6. Op. 76 No. 4
7. Op. 9 No. 4
8. Op. 33 No. 5
9. Op. 71 No. 2
10. Op. 64 No. 3

These would be my favourite quartets, at this point.


----------



## clara s

Since from my first round list, only Schubert made it, I will stick to the same list again,
adding Haydn, not to have any problem with Haydnman hahaha


1.	E. Grieg no 1
2.	G. Fauré in E minor
3.	I. Xenakis tetras
4.	F. Mendelssohn no 6
5.	J. Sibelius in D minor
6.	A. Bruckner
7.	Fr. Schmidt in G major
8.	A. Schönberg no 0
9.	L. Cherubini no 1
10.	Haydn Op 76 no 2


----------



## Chronochromie

clara s said:


> Since from my first round list, only Schubert made it, I will stick to the same list again,
> adding Haydn, not to have any problem with Haydnman hahaha
> 
> 1.	E. Grieg no 1
> 2.	G. Fauré in E minor
> 3.	I. Xenakis tetras
> 4.	F. Mendelssohn no 6
> 5.	J. Sibelius in D minor
> 6.	A. Bruckner
> 7.	Fr. Schmidt in G major
> 8.	A. Schönberg no 0
> 9.	L. Cherubini no 1
> 10.	Haydn Op 76 no 2


Bruckner wrote a string quartet? I have to hear that! It's almost as weird as Verdi writing one.


----------



## Guest

Der Leiermann said:


> Bruckner wrote a string quartet? I have to hear that! It's almost as weird as Verdi writing one.


I think his string quintet is generally more liked. I haven't heard the quartet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Der Leiermann said:


> Bruckner wrote a string quartet? I have to hear that! It's almost as weird as Verdi writing one.


It's an early work, predating the F minor symphony, even.
 String Quartet in C minor

The quintet, on the other hand, was written between the 5th and 6th symphonies.
String Quintet in F major


----------



## clara s

Der Leiermann said:


> Bruckner wrote a string quartet? I have to hear that! It's almost as weird as Verdi writing one.


yes and a good one for my taste

although conventional, with the usual four movements, it has a freshly bucolic charm,

as his biographer says.

I also like his quintet in F major


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, ladies and gentlemen, you have just under 24 hours left to make your nominations for places 11-20. I think there were 41 sets of nominations for round one, and there have been 34 so far in round 2 (but please, Selby, clarify your list order - see post #187).

The top 5 works in this sequence look pretty secure to me at this point, but there are ten quartets below that in incredibly tight competition for places 16-20, so a vote for your favourite quartet could be influential... 

T-V


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek Quartet no.1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
2. Janacek Quartet no.2 "Intimate Letters"
3. Ligeti Quartet no.2 
4. Crawford-Seeger String Quartet (Composers Quartet recording; alternative: 



 )
5. Rochberg Quartet no.4 (



 )
6. Nielsen Quartet op.13
7. Schubert Quartet no.15
8. Shostakovich Quartet no.15
9. Beethoven Quartet no.11 op.95 "Serioso"
10. Mozart Quartet no.18, "The Hunt"


----------



## Selby

Selby said:


> 1. Fauré [1845-1924]: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
> 2. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
> 3. Shostakovich [1906-1975]: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
> 4. Janáček [1854-1928]: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
> 7. Barber [1910-1981]: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
> 5. Sibelius [1865-1957]: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
> 6. Schubert [1797-1828]: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde"
> 7. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387, "Spring"
> 8. Borodin [1833-1887]: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
> 9. Ligeti [1923-2006]: String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses Nocturnes"
> 10. Szymanowskil [1882-1937]: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56


1. Fauré [1845-1924]: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
2. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
3. Shostakovich [1906-1975]: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
4. Janáček [1854-1928]: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
5. Barber [1910-1981]: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
6. Sibelius [1865-1957]: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
7. Schubert [1797-1828]: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde"
8. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387, "Spring"
9. Borodin [1833-1887]: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
10. Ligeti [1923-2006]: String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses Nocturnes"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 2 is now closed. 132 string quartets were nominated, 73 of them receiving just one vote.

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the second nomination round. 
You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 11-20

Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887 (Nominations 15, Points 172)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths" (Nominations 13, points 152)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor" (Nominations 10, Points 135}
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135 (Nominations 11, Points 129)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80 (Nominations 9, Points 119)
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" (Nominations 10, Points 111)
Berg: Lyric Suite (Nominations 10, Points 105)
Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10 (Nominations 9, Points 100)
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" (Nominations 10, Points 95)
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor (Nominations 10, Points 94)

Voting Round 2 is now open and will close on Sunday 16th November at 21:00 GMT


----------



## LancsMan

Here's my choice:-
1. Schubert SQ No. 15
2. Berg Lyric Suite
3. Beethoven SQ No. 16 Op. 135
4. Haydn SQ No. 61 Op. 76 No. 2 'Fifths'
5. Haydn SQ No. 62 Op. 76 No. 3 'Emperor'


----------



## Trout

1. Berg
2. Haydn "Fifths"
3. Sibelius
4. Borodin
5. Beethoven


----------



## D Smith

Nice to finally see Haydn in the list.

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths" 
3. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 'Emperor' 
4. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
5. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”


----------



## mmsbls

1. Haydn Op. 76 No.3
2. Borodin 2
3. Schubert 13
4. Mendelssohn 6
5. Beethoven 16


----------



## Aecio

Schubert #15
Mendelssohn #6
Borodin #2
Sibelius
Haydn 76/2


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert 13
2. Haydn 76/3
3. Mendelssohn 6
4. Schubert 15
5. Borodin 2


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven 16
2. Schubert 15
3. Schoenberg 2
4. Schubert 13
5. Haydn Op.76 - No. 2 "5ths"


----------



## KenOC

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
2. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
3. Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D minor 
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Haydn "Fifths"
2. Beethoven op. 135
3. Haydn "Emperor"
4. Schoenberg no. 2
5. Schubert "Rosamunde"


----------



## tdc

1. Schoenberg
2. Berg
3. Schubert 15
4. Mendelssohn
5. Haydn:Op 76 No. 2


----------



## Guest

1. Haydn Fifths
2. Berg
3. Schoenberg
4. Sibelius
5. Haydn Emperor


----------



## musicrom

1) Borodin: String Quartet No.2 in D minor
2) Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
3) Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
4) Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 'Emperor'
5) Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135


----------



## GioCar

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
2. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
3. Berg: Lyric Suite
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
5. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887 
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths" 
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135 
4. Berg: Lyric Suite 
5. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10


----------



## ptr

Berg: Lyric Suite
Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde” 
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
3. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor
4. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
5. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Haydn 76/2
2.Schubert Rosamunde
3.Borodin 2
4.Haydn 76/3
5.Berg


----------



## julianoq

Beethoven No.16
Haydn No.61
Haydn No.62
Sibelius "Voces Intimae"
Schubert No.15


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Haydn 61 Fifths
2. Schoenberg
3. Berg
4. Beethoven
5. Sibelius


----------



## Bruce

1. Borodin 2
2. Schubert 13
3. Schubert 15
4. Schönberg 2
5. Beethoven 16


----------



## Selby

Sibelius
Schubert 13
Borodin
Schonberg
Berg


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn 61
Haydn 62
Schubert 13
Schubert 15
Beethoven 16


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Haydn 61
2. Haydn 62
3. Schubert 13
4. Beethoven 16
5. Schubert 15


----------



## jurianbai

round 2

1-Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
2-Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80 
3-Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135 
4-Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
5-Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah, at last I can access TC, I couldn't do so yesterday. Here are my second round votes:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mendelssohn
2. Beethoven
3. Berg
4. Schoenberg
5. Borodin


----------



## Avey

Round 2 

1. Schubert - No. 15 in G Major, D 887
2. Mendelssohn - No. 6 in F Minor, Op. 80
3. Haydn - No. 62 in C Major, Op. 76/3 "Emperor" 
4. Haydn - No. 61 in D Minor, Op. 76/2 "Fifths"
5. Beethoven - No. 16 in F Major, Op. 135


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn 62 Emperor
Haydn 61 Fifths
Beethoven 16
Sibelius
Borodin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mesdames et Messieurs, you have 8 hours left to vote in Voting Round 2.

Nomination Round 3 will open at 21:00 GMT


----------



## clara s

Round 2

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80 
Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887 
Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10 
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"


----------



## joen_cph

1. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
2. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" 
3. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor
4. Berg: Lyric Suite 
5. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80


----------



## Chronochromie

Schubert 15
Schubert 13
Beethoven 16
Mendelssohn 6
Borodin 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Voting Round 2 is now closed.

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #2 (Positions 11-20):

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths" (110 points)
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887 (101 points; 6 first votes)
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135 (101 points, 5 first votes)
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor" (80 points)
15. Berg: Lyric Suite (67 points)
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" (66 points; 2 first and 4 second votes)
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor (66 points; 2 first votes and 1 second vote)
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" (65 points)
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10 (61 points)
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80 (58 points)

__________________________________________________ __________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #3 for places 21-30 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 20 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 19th November.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List *(after two completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80


----------



## LancsMan

Third round nominations:-
1. Beethoven SQ 11 Op 95 'Serioso'
2. Bartok SQ 5
3. Haydn SQ 64 Op. 76 No. 5
4. Mozart SQ 18 in A major K 464
5. Janacek SQ 2 'Intimate Letters'
6. Shostakovich SQ 3 Op. 73
7. Rubbra SQ 4 Op. 150
8. Schumann SQ 3
9. Schubert 12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz'
10. Berg SQ Op. 3


----------



## tdc

1) Bartok 6
2) Bartok 5
3) Grieg
4) Nielsen SQ no. 1 op. 13
5) Ligeti 2
6) Villa-Lobos 5
7) Schoenberg 4
8) Janacek 2
9) Ives 2
10) Faure


----------



## pjang23

1. Bartok 6
2. Brahms 1
3. Bartok 5
4. Fauré
5. Janacek 2
6. Schubert 12
7. Mendelssohn 2
8. Haydn 76/4
9. Reger 4, Op.109
10. Bloch 2


----------



## jurianbai

a few more "mainstream" pieces and then we enter the rock n' roll phase ... :cheers:

1. Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
2. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
3. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
4. Beethoven no.11 in F m Serioso
5. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A
6. Janacek No.2 Intimate Letter
7. Smetana No.2 From My Life
8. Luigi Cherubini No.3 in Dm - can't find Youtube for this 
9. Sergei Taneyev No.3 in Dm
10. Prokofiev No.1


----------



## julianoq

Bartok 5
Bartok 6
Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
Villa-Lobos 9
Beethoven 11
Fauré
Shostakovich 15
Villa-Lobos 5
Webern Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Villa-Lobos 4


----------



## Trout

1. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
2. Reich: Different Trains
3. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
4. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
5. Haydn: String Quartet in D, op. 76/5 "Largo"
6. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
7. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
8. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
9. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
10. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2

By the way, the Borodin is in D major.


----------



## Aecio

Haydn 76/4 Sunrise
Beethoven #7 op.59/1
Beethoven # 10 Harp
Schumann #3
Koechlin #1
Janacek #1
Glass #4 "Buczak"
Janacek #2 "Intimate letters"
Faure
Smetana #1


----------



## Avey

Round 3 Nominations

1. Reich - Different Trains (Will this be the round?!)
2. Beethoven - No. 12 in E_b_ Major, Op. 129
3. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
4. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_ Major, B 193
5. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major
6. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_ Major, "Harp (More E_b_!)
7. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
8. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
9. Ives - S.Q. No. 2
10. Smetana - No. 1 in E minor, "From My Life"


----------



## D Smith

Round three:

1. Shostakovich No. 15 in Eb minor
2. Bartok String Quartet No. 5 Sz 102
3. Brahms String Quartet No. 1
4. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 7
5. Schnittke String Quartet No. 4
6. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet in Eb
7. Britten String Quartet No. 2 in C
8. Mozart String Quartet No, 20 K499
9. Haydn String Quartet in Bb, Op. 76 No. 4 “Sunrise”
10. Ives String Quartet No. 2


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek Quartet no.1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
2. Janacek Quartet no.2 "Intimate Letters"
3. Nielsen Quartet op.13
4. Ligeti Quartet no.2 
5. Crawford-Seeger String Quartet (Composers Quartet recording; alternative: 



)
6. Rochberg Quartet no.4 (



)
7. Shostakovich Quartet no.15
8. Szymanowski Quartet no.2 op.56
9. Bartok Quartet no.1
10. Arriaga String Quartet no.1 in d

Janacek´s quartets should be much more prominent on the list, IMO.


----------



## KenOC

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3
4. Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"
6. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4
9. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9
10. Reich: Different Trains


----------



## Art Rock

1. Barber 
2. Reich Different trains 
3. Bruch 2 
4. Gubaidulina 3 
5. Gubaidulina 4 
6. Crumb Black angels 
7. Bruch 1 
8. Shostakovich 3
9. Shostakovich 15
10. Villa-Lobos 9


----------



## ptr

Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13
Reich, Steve - Different Trains
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No.2, Op.17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum'
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Ligeti, Göyrgy: String Quartet No 2
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Kodály, Zoltán: String Quartet no. 1, op. 2
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Shostakovich, Dmitri: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (1970)


----------



## julianoq

julianoq said:


> Bartok 5
> Bartok 6
> Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
> Villa-Lobos 9
> Beethoven 11
> Fauré
> Shostakovich 15
> Villa-Lobos 5
> Webern Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
> Villa-Lobos 4


Sorry, but after listening to "Different Trains" I had to change my list:

Bartok 5
Bartok 6
Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
Villa-Lobos 9
Reich Different Trains
Beethoven 11
Fauré
Shostakovich 15
Villa-Lobos 5
Webern Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5


----------



## GioCar

Haydn Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
Schnittke No.3 (1983)
Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
Morton Feldman second SQ
Bartok No.1
Beethoven Op.59 No.1
Ligeti No.2
Britten No.2
Beethoven Op.127
Janacek No.1

IMO:
- who loves the Grosse Fuge should at least appreciate Schnittke No.3;
- Shostakovich No.9 is quite underrated and seldom performed, but it has nothing to envy to the more famous No.8. Its vitality is unique, and the final 5th movement-allegro is a true pinnacle among his production for SQ.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky 1
2. Haydn Op. 76 No. 4
3. Mozart 17
4. Haydn Op. 76 No. 5
5. Janacek 2
6. Bruch 2
7. Brahms 3
8. Grieg
9. Faure 
10. Nielsen G minor Op. 13


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Haydn Op. 76/4 (Sunrise) 
2. Bartok 5
3. Shostakovich 4 
4. Beethoven op. 18/2
5. Beethoven op. 18/1 
6. Harris 3 
7. Faure 
8. Ligeti 1
9. Bartok 3
10. Rochberg 3


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven 7
2. Beethoven 12
3. Carter 1
4. Bartok 6
5. Beethoven 11
6. Shostakovich 4
7. Bartok 1
8. Carter 3
9. Haydn 76/4
10. Mozart 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Reich: Different Trains
2. Crumb: Black Angels
3. Langgaard 2
4. Webern op. 5
5. Ligeti 2
6. Ligeti 1
7. Grieg
8. Schnittke 2
9. Beethoven 11
10. Bartok 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> By the way, the Borodin is in D major.


Thank you, it is. I have amended it.



jurianbai said:


> 7. Smetana No.2 From My Life


I have put you down for Smetana #1 'From My Life'. If you want #2, please let me know.



joen_cph said:


> Janacek´s quartets should be much more prominent on the list, IMO.


Janacek #2 was very close at 14th place in round 2



ptr said:


> Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13
> Reich, Steve - Different Trains
> Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9
> Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No.2, Op.17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
> Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum'
> Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
> Ligeti, Göyrgy: String Quartet No 2
> Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
> Kodály, Zoltán: String Quartet no. 1, op. 2
> Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
> Shostakovich, Dmitri: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (1970)


A nice try at getting an extra nomination in, ptr  But Shostakovich #13 is your 11th - I've just used your top 10. Let me know if you want to change this.



julianoq said:


> Sorry, but after listening to "Different Trains" I had to change my list:
> 
> Bartok 5
> Bartok 6
> Haydn Op.76 No.4 "Sunrise"
> Villa-Lobos 9
> *Reich Different Trains*
> _Beethoven 11
> Fauré
> Shostakovich 15
> Villa-Lobos 5
> Webern Five Movements for String Quartet, op. _5


Have altered accordingly and removed Villa-Lobos #4

Thanks to all who have nominated and voted so far.

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Here's a thing. I have just listened to Steve Reich's 'Different Trains', which has been doing well in the third nomination round. But it is scored for *two* string quartets and tape. Does it count as a string quartet for the purposes of this thread, do we think?


----------



## KenOC

Thought you'd never ask...


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> Here's a thing. I have just listened to Steve Reich's 'Different Trains', which has been doing well in the third nomination round. But it is scored for *two* string quartets and tape. Does it count as a string quartet for the purposes of this thread, do we think?


Hmm, I was unaware of this classification. Still, there may be issue.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I do believe he used three separate quartets when he originally recorded the piece. This recording was included with the tape element (the voices). Thus, we have _the tape_.

Then, when this work premiered (album recorded), the Kronos Quartet played the piece live, accompanied by this _tape_. Even the Grammy Award labels it a work _for string quartet and tape_.

So whether the _tape_ declassifies it from the present ranks is the question, since that _tape_ does include multiple quartets.

My opinion: Because the live quartet is playing the exact same composition as the recorded quartets, I think the _tape_, as a whole, is just "electronic augmentation."


----------



## jurianbai

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have put you down for Smetana #1 'From My Life'. If you want #2, please let me know.


Affirmative, No.1 in E minor it is my vote actually. thanks

Agreed on Janacek also, but we lack Russian string quartet entries!


----------



## KenOC

Wiki saith, "In addition to speech, the piece includes recordings of train sounds, as well as of sirens and warning bells, and prerecorded multiple lines by the string quartet, thus effectively creating four quartets out of one."

It employs a string quartet, but it may not *be* a string quartet. Would a piece in a more traditional style, where a string quartet plays along with recorded woodwinds, cellos, and so forth, be a "string quartet"?


----------



## musicrom

1. Smetana - String Quartet No. 1 "From my life"
2. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1 in D major
3. Schumann - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
4. Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
5. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
6. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat major (Op. 4)
7. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
8. Dvorak - Cypresses
9. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
10. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> It employs a string quartet, but it may not *be* a string quartet. Would a piece in a more traditional style, where a string quartet plays along with recorded woodwinds, cellos, and so forth, be a "string quartet"?


Did you have a composer in mind that did this effectively?


----------



## KenOC

arcaneholocaust said:


> Did you have a composer in mind that did this effectively?


No, and not ineffectively either. It's a hypothetical.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> No, and not ineffectively either. It's a hypothetical.


Figures...

...Tease


----------



## joen_cph

IMO, a double quartet (cf. also Spohr´s works) should count as an octet.
But it seems that in the Reich work, there´s only one quartet performing, so I guess it should count.


----------



## senza sordino

Barber
Grieg
Janáček 1
Smetena 1 From my life 
Brahms 3 Op 67
Shostakovich 2
Britten 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Bartok 3
Schoenberg 1


----------



## brotagonist

How about:

Zemlinsky's SQ #4

I just heard it


----------



## jurianbai

actually Janacek original quartet #2 was for viola d'amore.

there're also exist string quartet variant, such as Schoenberg + soprano, or Tan Dun's string quartet + pipa ( the "Ghost Opera" pieces).


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> A nice try at getting an extra nomination in, ptr  But Shostakovich #13 is your 11th - I've just used your top 10. Let me know if you want to change this.


Sorry TV, can't count due to having a spell Dyscalculia! No worries about skipping one to many, I can ad it in the next voting round!

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

From Reich's note to the Kronos Quartet's release of _Different Trains_:



> The speeech samples as well as the train sounds were transferred to tape with the use of sampling keyboards and a computer. Kronos then made four separate string quartet recordings which were combined with the speech and train sounds to create the finished work.


I only see one quartet here, regardless of how many times they recorded it.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Janacek: Quartet no.1 (Kreutzer Sonata)
2. Glass: Quartet no.2 (Company)
3. Reich: Different Trains
4. Ligeti: Quartet no.2
5. Barber: Quartet
6. Crumb: Black Angels
7. Vasks: Quartet no.4
8. Schulhoff: Quartet no.1
9. Schubert: Quartet no.12 (Quartettsatz)
10. Haydn: Quartet op.33 no.2 (Joke)


----------



## SimonNZ

When Different Trains is performed live its just one quartet on stage, isn't it?

Thats "Quartet and tape", and within the parameters here, as far as I can see.


----------



## Guest

A supportive example:






Would KenOC call this performance more of an ensemble thing?


----------



## Art Rock

See, that's why I said a few weeks ago that issues like Reich's Different trains should be resolved upfront.....


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #1 in D major
2. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
3. Schubert, #12 in C minor [Quartettsatz] 
4. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor 
5. Barber, in B minor
6. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor 
7. Faure, in E minor
8. Brahms, #1 in C minor
9. Reich, _Different Trains_
10. Glass, #3 "Mishima"


----------



## Guest

My lists feel inadequate still... I will go ahead and make a bold statement that, along with opera, string quartets have the most intimidatingly monolithic place in the classical literature. A lifetime isn't enough for music... But is a lifetime even enough for the string quartet and its history over the centuries? And the difference between opera and string quartets: at least with an opera list, your votes don't count much until every 19th century Italian opera under the sun has taken its place 

I'll just roll with it for now. Not like I can even *remember* every string quartet I love.

1. Webern - Five Movements, Op. 5
2. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
3. Saariaho - Nymphea
4. Ligeti - String Quartet No. 2
5. Janacek - String Quartet No. 2
6. Dutilleux - Ainsi La Nuit
7. Ligeti - String Quartet No. 1
8. Ives - String Quartet No. 2
9. Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
10. Stockhausen - Helikopter-Streichquartett

See, I already had to leave out the Webern Bagatelles and Kurtag.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My third round nominations:

1 Webern - 5 movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
2 Ligeti - String Quartet II (1968)
3 Bartok String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
4 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
5 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No.4 (with tape)
6 Shostakovich - String Quartet No 13, Op 138
7 Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 (Suite) Op. 25
8 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
9 Haydn - String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81
10 Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'


----------



## Roi N

Had I only found this thread sooner! 
I am still trying to recover from the fact that there are no Haydn quartets in the top ten and only two in the top 20. Come on people. All his 68 quartets deserve a place on this top 100 list.

Moving on...

1. Haydn - Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
2. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major
3. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 2 in E-Flat Major "The Joke"
4. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 3 in C Major "The Bird"
5. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
6. Haydn - Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major
7. Haydn - Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
8. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major "Sunrise"
9. Haydn - Op. 77 No. 1 in G Major
10. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major

Long live Haydn!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Deleted - Yes, sorry Trout, you're right and I'm too tired to be doing this tonight.

T-V


----------



## Trout

The "Sunrise" Quartet has not actually made the list yet; only Haydn's "Emperor" and "Fifths" Quartet have.


----------



## SimonNZ

Been too busy this week to consider tweaking my previous list, so will just offer it again:

1. Ligeti 2nd
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Crumb - Black Angels
4. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
5. Vasks 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Gubaidulina 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Harvey 4th
10. Radulescu 4th


----------



## Guest

Liked for Saariaho love.


----------



## Bruce

Here are my nominations for 21 - 30, tweaked a bit from previous lists.

Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61
Fauré – String Quartet, Op. 121


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern Five Movements Op. 5
2. Schoenberg 4
3. Bartok 6
4. Janacek Letters
5. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
6. Haydn Sunrise
7. Ligeti 2
8. Reich Different Trains
9. Babbitt 2
10. Carter 2


----------



## Orpheus

1. Beethoven: No. 10 in E♭ major"Harp"
2. Haydn: Op. 76 No. 4 "Sunrise"
3. Haydn: Op. 51 "Seven Last Words"
4. Shostakovich: No 3 in F major, op. 73
5. Beethoven: No.9 in C major, "Razumovsky"
6. Shostakovich: No. 12 in D flat, Op. 133
7. Villa-Lobos: String quartet No. 9
8. Haydn: Op. 20 no. 5
9. Janácek: No. 1, "Kreutzer Sonata"
10. Beethoven: No. 4 in c minor, Op. 18, No. 4


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> See, that's why I said a few weeks ago that issues like Reich's Different trains should be resolved upfront.....


I see it as resolved, given the notes in the beginning of the project. If KenOC sees Dark Side Of The Moon as a string quartet, well...you can't get everyone to agree, but we did already make the rules.


----------



## Selby

1. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
2. Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
4. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
5. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
6. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses Nocturnes"
7. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
8. Webern: 5 Movements, Op. 5
9. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
10. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27


----------



## hpowders

I can't do this anymore because I only have 4-5 candidates left and I will not dilute the quality by just adding 5-6 additional quartets that are not among my favorites.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I can't do this anymore because I only have 4-5 candidates left and I will not dilute the quality by just adding 5-6 additional quartets that are not among my favorites.


You are not required to vote for 10 quartets. Be sure to submit your 4-5 votes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> When Different Trains is performed live its just one quartet on stage, isn't it?
> 
> That's "Quartet and tape", and within the parameters here, as far as I can see.


Yes - I agree, and I think therefore that we should accept Reich's 'Different Trains' as eligible for nomination here - just to clear up any doubts.

By the way, everyone, your participation in this project is fantastic - we have 31 sets of third round nominations already.

Nominations close at 21:00 GMT tomorrow, so be sure to nominate before then if you haven't already done so.

My continuing thanks to all interested parties,

T-V


----------



## clara s

my third round nominations

I insist to my favourite although not very popular here,
and I add some new, for which i got convinced they deserve to be in my list


1.	E. Grieg no 1
2.	G. Fauré in E minor
3.	I. Xenakis tetras
4.	Webern 5 movements 
5.	A. Bruckner
6.	Fr. Schmidt in G major
7.	A. Schönberg no 0
8.	L. Cherubini no 1
9.	Ligeti no. 1
10.	Shostakovich no 3 in F major


----------



## Chronochromie

Fauré 
Janacek 2
Beethoven 11
Grieg 1
Honegger 2
Glazunov 5

Aaaand that's all I got.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 3 is now closed. 144 string quartets were nominated, 94 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the third nomination round.

Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise' (nominations 11, points 126)
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"	(nominations 11, points 122)
Ligeti: String Quartet No 2 (nominations 11, points 120)
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 (nominations 12, points 118)
Reich: Different trains (nominations 10, points 117)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114	(nominations 8, points 103)
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 (nominations 8, points 95)
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102	(nominations 7, points 94)
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27 (nominations 8, points 89)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 (nominations 7, points 79)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 21-30

Voting Round 3 is now open and will close on Sunday 23rd November at 21:00 GMT


*Congratulations to Trout for spotting my Freudian slip over Roi N's nominations and prompting my swift correction - I had spent some time counting votes for Haydn Op 76/4 'Sunrise' which was at the top of the poll, and I acted as though that quartet had already been 'enshrined'. Apologies to Roi N!


----------



## KenOC

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 'Serioso'
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise'
3. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
4. Reich: Different trains
5. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Incidentally this third round list of top nominations contains the first works which did not appear in the 2010 'String Ensembles' list - in fact, 6 of them.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Haydn Op. 76 No. 4
2. Janacek 2
3. Grieg
4. Faure
5. Webern


----------



## Guest

1. Ligeti
2. Webern
3. Janacek
4. Haydn
5. Bartok 6


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Ligeti
2. Janacek
3. Haydn
4. Beethoven
5. Bartok 6


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Haydn Sunrise
2. Bartok 5
3. Bartok 6
4. Reich
5. Beethoven


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern
2. Bartok 6
3. Ligeti
4. Haydn
5. Janacek


----------



## Orpheus

1) Haydn
2) Beethoven
3) Janáček
4) Bartok 6
5) Greig


----------



## Aecio

Haydn 76/4 Sunrise
Faure
Janacek #2
Beethoven #11
Bartok #5


----------



## jurianbai

1.Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise'
2.Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
3.Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
4.Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27 
5.Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114


----------



## Albert7

No Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2? I would like to nominate this one.


----------



## senza sordino

Janáček 2
Grieg
Haydn 63
Beethoven 11
Bartok 5


----------



## pjang23

Bartok 6
Bartok 5
Faure
Janacek 2
Haydn 76/4


----------



## tdc

Bartok 6
Bartok 5
Grieg
Ligeti
Janacek


----------



## Bruce

Fauré
Beethoven 11
Haydn 63
Grieg
Ligeti


----------



## Trout

1. Bartok 6
2. Reich
3. Webern
4. Faure
5. Ligeti


----------



## Art Rock

1. Reich: Different trains
2. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
3. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise'
5. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27


----------



## GioCar

1. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
3. Reich: Different trains
4. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
5. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 
2. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114 
3. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise' 
5. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102


----------



## LancsMan

1. Beethoven: SQ 11 'Serioso'
2. Bartok: SQ 5
3. Janacek: SQ 2 'Intimate Letters'
4. Bartok SQ 6
5. Haydn SQ 63 'Sunrise


----------



## ptr

Reich: Different trains
Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn: String Quartet in B-Flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise'
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
3. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
4. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
5. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"

I see there is a general agreement about the Haydn Quartet ('Sunrise') being great. You guys made my day


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn
Beethoven
Grieg
Bartok 5
Bartok 6


----------



## hpowders

Bartok 5

Beethoven 

Haydn


----------



## musicrom

1. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
3. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
4. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
5. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

albertfallickwang said:


> No Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2? I would like to nominate this one.


It has been nominated once already (by GioCar). And there's absolutely nothing at all to stop you nominating it again in the next round!


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek
2. Ligeti
3. Beethoven
4. Bartok 6
5. Grieg


----------



## Nereffid

1. Reich
2. Ligeti
3. Janacek
4. Beethoven
5. Haydn


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Third round votes:

Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor


----------



## D Smith

My 3rd round voting:

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76 No. 4 'Sunrise' 
2. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102 
3. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters" 
4. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114 
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95


----------



## MagneticGhost

Reich
Webern
Janacek
Haydn
Bartok 6


----------



## Avey

Voting Round 3

1. Reich - Different Trains
2. Grieg - S.Q. in G Minor
3. Bartok - No. 5, Sz. 102
4. Beethoven - No. 11 in F Minor, "Serioso"
5. Haydn - No. 63 in B_b_ Major, Op. 76 (4) "Sunrise"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen of the Forum, you have just shy of 12 hours left to vote in round 3. There are half a dozen thread regulars who've not yet voted, so please do contribute.

Round four nominations will open at 21:00 GMT. It's good to see so many on the 'Current Listening' thread auditioning so many interesting string quartet recordings. In preparation for nominating here, I hope.

My continued thanks and appreciation to all who have been participating. It's nice to have such a mix of traditionalists, modernists and avant-gardistes taking part, many very knowledgeable of their chosen repertoire. 

T-V


----------



## Selby

1. Faure
2. Janacek
3. Ligeti
4. Webern
5. Grieg


----------



## Chronochromie

Fauré 
Janacek 2
Bartok 6
Bartok 5
Grieg 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Voting Round 3 is now closed.

Here are the results from voting round #3 (Positions 21-30):

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise' (112 points)
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters" (101 points)
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 (97 points)
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114 (85 points)
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102 (78 points)
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2 (68 points)
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27 (65 points)
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 (57 points)
29. Reich: Different trains (54 points)
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 (45 points)

__________________________________________________ __________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #4 for places 31-40 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 30 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 26th November.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after three completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5


----------



## ptr

Shostakovich, Dmitri: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (1970)
Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13 (1888)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9 (1913)
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No.2, Op.17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Kodály, Zoltán: String Quartet no. 1, op. 2 (1908-09)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)


----------



## Roi N

It's great to see a Haydn Quartet won the third round. Now how about a non-Op. 76 making the list?

1. Haydn - Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
2. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major
3. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 2 in E-Flat Major "The Joke"
4. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 3 in C Major "The Bird"
5. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
6. Haydn - Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major
7. Haydn - Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
8. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major 
9. Haydn - Op. 77 No. 1 in G Major
10. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major

(I know I nominated Op. 76 anyway. They're good. Sue me  )


----------



## DiesIraeCX

TurnaboutVox, if I'm not mistaken, did I read a few pages back that if you didn't have 10 more nominations, that you could post what you could, even if it were less than 10? Honestly, at this point (and even last round, 21 - 30), the number of String Quartets that I've listened to is sorely lacking compared to the more experienced members. However, I do have a few that I could nominate that haven't made it yet.


----------



## LancsMan

Fourth round nominations from a largely traditionalist: -

1. Haydn:- SQ 64 Op 76 No 5
2. Mozart:- SQ 18 in A major K 464
3. Shostakovich:- SQ 3 Op 73
4. Rubbra:- SQ 4 Op. 150
5. Schumann:- SQ 3
6. Schubert:- SQ12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz'
7. Berg:- SQ Op.3
8. Beethoven:- SQ 13 Op 127
9. Bartok:- SQ 3
10. Janacek:- SQ 1


----------



## hpowders

Bartok 3
Mozart Hunt
Mendelssohn 2


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms 1
2. Schubert 12
3. Mendelssohn 2
4. Reger 4, Op.109
5. Bloch 2
6. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
7. Nielsen 1
8. Bartok 3
9. Janacek 1
10. Haydn 76/5


----------



## Aecio

Arriaga #3
Beethoven #7 op.59/1
Beethoven # 10 Harp
Schumann #3
Koechlin #1
Janacek #1
Glass #4 "Buczak"
Dvorak #14
Mendelssohn #2
Smetana #1


----------



## Trout

1. Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
2. Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
3. Haydn: String Quartet in D, op. 76/5 "Largo"
4. Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
6. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
7. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
8. Crumb: Black Angels
9. Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
10. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5


----------



## musicrom

1. Smetana - String Quartet No. 1 "From my life"
2. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1 in D major
3. Schumann - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
4. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
5. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
6. Dvorak - Cypresses 
7. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4)
8. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
9. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
10. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

DiesIraeVIX said:


> TurnaboutVox, if I'm not mistaken, did I read a few pages back that if you didn't have 10 more nominations, that you could post what you could, even if it were less than 10? Honestly, at this point (and even last round, 21 - 30), the number of String Quartets that I've listened to is sorely lacking compared to the more experienced members. However, I do have a few that I could nominate that haven't made it yet.


Yes, DiesIraeXIV, you can nominate any number of quartets in a round, up to 10. Your first choice will receive 15 nomination 'points' as usual, and each successive nomination one fewer.

Please, everyone, do feel free to post as many or as few works as you feel appropriate.

T-V



> Originally posted by *LancsMan*
> 
> Fourth round nominations from a largely traditionalist: -


Some extremely fine works there, LancsMan (the Rubbra I don't know - yet)


----------



## jurianbai

for Round 4



jurianbai said:


> a few more "mainstream" pieces and then we enter the rock n' roll phase ... :cheers:
> 
> 1. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
> 2. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
> 3. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A
> 4. Smetana No.1 From My Life
> 5. Luigi Cherubini No.3 in Dm
> 6. Sergei Taneyev No.3 in Dm
> 7.  Prokofiev No. 1


8. Bruch No.1 in Cm
9. Joseph Guy Ropartz No. 1
10. Stenhammar No. 3 in F


----------



## GKC

Round 4 nominations:

Beethoven no. 8
Beethoven no. 12
Beethoven no. 7
Haydn no. 38 (opus 50 no. 3)
Haydn no. 66 (opus 77 no. 1)
Tchaikovsky no. 1
Shostakovich no. 5
Shostakovich no. 3
Prokofiev no. 1
Zemlimsky no. 1

GKC


----------



## senza sordino

I've been enjoying this process. I've listened to music I wouldn't normally. I even made a purchase yesterday. I will continue to nominate for each round string quartets I nominated in earlier rounds but didn't make the cut. 

Round four

Barber
Britten 1
Smetena 1 From my life
Janáček 1
Beethoven 9 Op 57 #3
Tchaikovsky 1
Shostakovich 2
Schoenberg 1
Brahms 3 Op 67
Bartok 3


----------



## Guest

I kinda want to listen to all my Carter quartets before making picks this round. I know they're all great, but I don't remember which one I liked best...


----------



## tdc

1. Nielsen - String Quartet 1, Op. 13
2. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 5
3. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
4. Ives - String Quartet No. 2
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
6. Bartok - String Quartet No. 3
7. Janacek - String Quartet No. 1
8. Bartok - String Quartet No. 1
9. Kurtag - String Quartet No. 1
10. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven - 7
2. Carter - 1
3. Bartok - 1
4. Mozart - 14
5. Mozart - 17 
7. Mendelssohn - 2
8. Haydn - op.76, no. 1
9. Beethoven - 9
10. Shostakovich - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> 1. Beethoven - 7
> 2. Carter - 1
> 3. Bartok - 1
> 4. Mozart - 14
> 5. Mozart - 17
> 7. Mendelssohn - 2
> 8. Haydn - op.76, no. 1
> 9. Beethoven - 9
> 10. Shostakovich - 3


Do you want to add a tenth nomination, Blancrocher? There's no number 6 in your list.


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Do you want to add a tenth nomination, Blancrocher? There's no number 6 in your list.


Sure: Salonen's "Homunculus," which is my latest obsession. Thanks for the heads-up, TV.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Barber 
2. Bruch 2 
3. Gubaidulina 3 
4. Gubaidulina 4 
5. Crumb Black angels 
6. Bruch 1 
7. Shostakovich 3 
8. Shostakovich 15 
9. Villa-Lobos 9
10. Shostakovich 13


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #1 in D major
2. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
3. Schubert, #12 in C minor [Quartettsatz] 
4. Barber, in B minor
5. Smetana, #1 in E minor _"From my life"_
6. Brahms, #1 in C minor 
7. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor 
8. Dvorak, #13 in G major
9. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor 
10. Glass, #3 "Mishima"


----------



## Nereffid

1. Janacek: String quartet no.1 (Kreutzer Sonata)
2. Glass: String quartet no.2 (Company)
3. Barber: String quartet
4. Crumb: Black Angels
5. Vasks: String quartet no.4
6. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
7. Schubert: String quartet no.12 (Quartettsatz)
8. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.2 (Joke)
9. Shostakovich: String quartet no.15
10. Shostakovich: String quartet no.13


----------



## julianoq

Shostakovich 15
Villa-Lobos 9
Villa-Lobos 5
Villa-Lobos 4
Bartok 3
Crumb Black Angels
Tchaikovsky 1
Smetana 1
Bartok 1
Haydn op.33 no.2 (Joke)


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek Quartet no.1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
2. Nielsen Quartet op.13 
3. Crawford-Seeger String Quartet (Composers Quartet recording; alternative: 



)
4. Rochberg Quartet no.4 (



)
5. Shostakovich Quartet no.15
6. Szymanowski Quartet no.2 op.56
7. Bartok Quartet no.1
8. Arriaga String Quartet no.1 in d
9. Villa-Lobos 9
10. Barber


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Beethoven Op.18/1
2. Shostakovich 3
3. Lutoslawski
4. Schubert 12 (Quartetsatz)
5. Mozart 20 (Hoffmeister)
6. Rochberg 3
7. Crumb Black Angels
8. Stravinsky Three Pieces for SQ
9. Ives 2
10. Shostakovich 13

I see that 7 of my first list of 10 are now enshrined. Praying that no one consistency-checks all my noms and votes .


----------



## MagneticGhost

Crumb - Black Angels
Rubbra - No.4
Vasks - No.4
Bartok No.1
Shostakovich 15
Schubert 12
Janacek No.1
Crawford-Seeger
Shostakovich 9
Haydn 33/2


----------



## Haydn man

Missed the deadline for round 3 so here goes for round 4
1 Schubert No 12
2 Brahms No 1
3 Brahms No 2
4 Haydn Op 74 1
5 Haydn Op 74 2
6 Haydn Op 74 3
7 Beethoven No 13
8 Haydn op 33 2
9 Mozart 18
10 Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Just add my vote to whenever there's Haydn, hehe.


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Just add my vote to whenever there's Haydn, hehe.


I'm with you but we have to give the others a chance I suppose. I keep putting a few lightweights in like Beethoven and Schubert just so that I don't appear biased


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Haydn man said:


> I'm with you but we have to give the others a chance I suppose. I keep putting a few lightweights in like Beethoven and Schubert just so that I don't appear biased


Don't worry about bias, someone listed String Quartets #1 through #40 without a single Beethoven quartet. That's akin to listing the greatest 40 operas without a single Wagner or Mozart opera. :lol:

Bias is unavoidable. It all sorta balances out in the end, I think.

By the way, this list has opened my eyes (ears) to Haydn's String Quartets, I loved Op. 76 "Fifths"! I'll continue to do further explorations of his SQ's on YouTube.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven 12
Beethoven 9
Mozart 17 "The Hunt"
Beethoven 7
Schoenberg SQ in D Major
Beethoven 10 "Harp"
Bartok 1
Shostakovich 3
Haydn Op. 76 No. 5 "Largo" (Listening right now. )
Ligeti 1 "Metamorphoses"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DiesIraeVIX - very glad you're getting into the Haydn quartets . You might also like his Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor - one of Haydn's best, imo.


----------



## Chronochromie

I'm all out of quartets. Maybe I should listen more...Haydn.


----------



## Avey

Round 4 Nominations

1. Beethoven - No. 12 in E_b_ Major, Op. 129
2. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3 (I cannot believe No. 11 got in before either of these!)
3. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_ Major, B 193
4. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major
5. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_ Major, "Harp"
6. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
7. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
8. Ives - S.Q. No. 2
9. Smetana - No. 1 in E Minor, "From My Life"
10. Britten - No. 2 in C Major, Op. 36


----------



## Guest

1. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
2. Saariaho: Nymphéa
3. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1
4. Dutilleux - Ainsi La Nuit
5. Kurtág: String Quartet
6. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
7. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
8. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10
9. Webern: Six Bagatelles
10. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts


----------



## Chronochromie

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> DiesIraeVIX - very glad you're getting into the Haydn quartets . You might also like his Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor - one of Haydn's best, imo.


I've just listened to that one, very nice. I must stop neglecting Haydn.


----------



## Trout

Haydn man said:


> 7 Beethoven No 13


That is already in. Would you like to nominate another?


----------



## Bruce

Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61
Villa-Lobos 8


----------



## GioCar

Haydn Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
Schnittke No.3
Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
Morton Feldman second SQ
Bartok No.1
Beethoven Op.59 No.1
Britten No.2
Beethoven Op.127
Janacek No.1
Schumann No.1 Op.41

I see many interesting works in the nominations...no doubt, I'll have to explore more the modern/contemporary repertoire.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 4th round nominations:

1 Bartok String Quartet No 1, Sz.40
2 Beethoven String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
3 Shostakovich - String Quartet No 13, Op 138
4 Nielsen String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
5 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No.4 (with tape)
6 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
7 Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 (Suite) Op. 25
8 Janacek String Quartet No.1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
9 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
10 Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'


----------



## TurnaboutVox

We've had a great response so far in round 4 again - there are now 48 hours left to give your nominations.

Incidentally the spread of votes is much closer in round 4 with no runaway leaders (there have been one or two of these in each previous round). As things stand there are 21 string quartets which either are, or could be within the leading 10 with a single new nomination.

So - you've got every reason to vote for your favourites if you haven't already done so...


T-V


----------



## D Smith

Round 4 Nominations

1. Shostakovich No. 15 in Eb minor
1. Shostakovich No. 13 in Bb minor
3. Brahms String Quartet No. 1
4. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 7
5. Britten String Quartet No. 2 in C
6. Haydn Op. 20 No.5 in F minor
7. Haydn Op. 76 No. 5 in D
8. Smetana String Quartet No. 1 in E Minor
9. Mozart String Quartet No, 20 K499
10. Ives String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> We've had a great response so far in round 4 again - there are now 48 hours left to give your nominations.
> 
> Incidentally the spread of votes is much closer in round 4 with no runaway leaders (there have been one or two of these in each previous round). As things stand there are 21 string quartets which either are, or could be within the leading 10 with a single new nomination.
> 
> So - you've got every reason to vote for your favourites if you haven't already done so...
> 
> T-V


A mere suggestion as you're doing a fine job with this, but have you thought of listing the 5-10 quartets that fell just short of making it to the voting round? Kinda helped me with the last couple of lists. If I was torn between choices, I would tactically vote, or if I saw an interesting work close to making it, I might give it a couple extra listens.


----------



## Haydn man

Missed the deadline for round 3 so here goes for round 4
1 Schubert No 12
2 Brahms No 1
3 Brahms No 2
4 Haydn Op 74 1
5 Haydn Op 74 2
6 Haydn Op 74 3
7 Beethoven No 10
8 Haydn op 33 2
9 Mozart 18
10 Tchaikovsky 1
Corrected the error with number 7, thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Xiansheng

1. Shostakovich 15
2. Shostakovich 3
3. Mendelssohn 4
4. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
5. Janacek 1
6. Haydn 64/5
7. Brahms 1
8. Shostakovich 13
9. Shostakovich 5
10. Smetana 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

D Smith said:


> Round 4 Nominations
> 
> 1. Shostakovich No. 15 in Eb minor
> 1. Shostakovich No. 13 in Bb minor


I am assuming this is a mistake rather than an attempt to nominate joint favourites. I've allocated 15 points to Shosty #15 and 14 points to #13. Let me know if you want your points allocated otherwise, please.



arcaneholocaust said:


> A mere suggestion as you're doing a fine job with this, but have you thought of listing the 5-10 quartets that fell just short of making it to the voting round? Kinda helped me with the last couple of lists. If I was torn between choices, I would tactically vote, or if I saw an interesting work close to making it, I might give it a couple extra listens.


I've given it some thought. This might encourage composer A's quartet versus composer B's work voting. I would rather people voted for string quartets they like / love / admire. However, I'm happy to state my view and let democracy prevail.

It is the case, though, that many different quartets by certain composers are being nominated, few of which stand a chance of reaching the top 10. If people wish to take note of what works other people are nominating, and switch their vote accordingly to nominate, say, a second favourite work by a composer, I don't see how anyone could object to that. Fans of Haydn, Dvorak, Beethoven, Mozart, Villa-Lobos and Shostakovich, please take note!


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Crumb - Black Angels
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Gubaidulina 4th
4. Vasks 4th
5. Rubbra 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Harvey 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
10. Radulescu 4th

hmm...five fourths


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> My *4th round* nominations:
> 
> 5 Gubaidulina - String Quartet *No.4 *(with tape)
> 6 Hindemith - String Quartet *No. 4*, Op 22
> 7 Zemlinsky - String Quartet *No. 4* (Suite) Op. 25
> 9 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109


(The Reger quartets are not usually numbered, but this is his *fourth*)



SimonNZ said:


> 3. Gubaidulina 4th
> 4. Vasks 4th
> 5. Rubbra 4th
> 7. Harvey 4th
> 10. Radulescu 4th
> 
> hmm...five fourths


NB I nominated *4 4th* quartets in the *4th* round, and your* 4th* nomination in the *4th* round was a *4th* quartet...

Ah, the power of the unconscious!


----------



## mmsbls

1 Tchaikovsky 1
2 Mozart 17
3 Haydn Op. 76 No. 5
4 Bruch 2
5 Nielsen G minor
6 Dvorak 14
7 Mendelssohn 2
8 Brahms 3
9 Vasks 4
10 Rochberg 3


----------



## sjorstakovitsj

1. Messiaen - Quartet for the end of time
2. Scelsi 3
3. Coates 5
4. Haas 7
5. Berg - Lyric Suite
6. Carter 3
7. Crumb - Black Angels
8. Gan-Ru 5
9. Schnittke 2
10. Shostakovich 15


----------



## SimonNZ

sjorstakovitsj said:


> 1. Messiaen - Quartet for the end of time


Nice stuff on you list, but you're going to hear that you'll have to change no.1, as it doesn't follow this rule in the OP:



> - Works should be written for a standard string quartet (2 violins, viola and cello).


----------



## Trout

sjorstakovitsj said:


> 5. Berg - Lyric Suite


Also, this has already made the list so feel free to nominate something else.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

sjorstakovitsj said:


> 1. Messiaen - Quartet for the end of time
> 
> 5. Berg - Lyric Suite


sjorstakovits, I'm pleased that you have contributed here. Welcome to the thread and to Talk Classical generally..

I wonder if you could amend your nominations by the deadline of 21:00 GMT today? (Your nominations 1 and 5 are not valid as the Messiaen isn't a standard string quartet and the Berg is already enshrined at No. 15 in the TC Top 100+ String Quartets, as SimonNZ and Trout have pointed out, respectively).

If you can't do that tonight, I'll count your 8 valid nominations in the order you've listed them. I look forward to you joining us to take part in the next voting round, and subsequent nomination and voting rounds.

T-V


----------



## sjorstakovitsj

Thanks for welcoming me. I was able to make such a list because of all the posts by others on this great forum!
I'll just exchange those 2 then 

1. Scelsi 3
2. Coates 5
3. Haas 7
4. Carter 3
5. Crumb - Black Angels
6. Gan-Ru 5
7. Schnittke 2
8. Shostakovich 15
9. Gubaidulina 4
10. Xenakis - Tetras


----------



## Guest

Two worthy substitutions, my good man!


----------



## clara s

last but not least, I hope
4rth round

1.	F. Schubert no 12 in C minor
2.	E. Carter no 3
3.	I. Xenakis tetras
4.	A. Bruckner
5.	Fr. Schmidt in G major
6.	A. Schönberg no 0 
7.	R. Schumann no 1 in A minor
8.	L. Cherubini no 1
9.	G. Ligeti no. 1
10.	D. Shostakovich no 3 in F major


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I'd nominate Haydn's Op. 9 No. 4 in D minor, a great quartet imo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> last but not least, I hope


You're certainly not the least, clara s


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Nomination Round 4 is now closed.

There will be an intermission whilst I finalise the nomination list


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 4. 143 string quartets were nominated, 83 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the fourth nomination round.

Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" (Nominations 11, points 109)
Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz', D.703 (Nominations 9, points 105)
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life" (Nominations 10, points 100)
Crumb: Black Angels (Nominations 8, points 91)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144 (Nominations 8, points 90)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40 (Nominations 8, points 84)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (Nominations 8, points 79)
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11 (Nominations 7, points 79)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73 (Nominations 8, points 78)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo" (Nominations 7, points 77)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 31-40

Voting Round 4 is now open and will close on Sunday 30th November at 21:00 GMT


----------



## SimonNZ

Crumb
Haydn
Janacek
Bartok
Schubert


----------



## Guest

Hmm, I didn't fare too well this round, so my next list will be a bit repetitive, but I certainly support those choices!

Haydn
Janacek
Crumb
Shostakovich 15
Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Schubert 12
Janacek 1
Haydn 76/5
Bartok 1
Smetana 1


----------



## D Smith

Round 4 voting

1. Shostakovich No. 15 in Eb minor
2. Shostakovich No. 13 in Bb minor
3. Haydn Op. 76 No. 5 in D
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
5. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40


----------



## senza sordino

Janáček 1
Smetena 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Bartok 1
Shostakovich 3


----------



## jurianbai

1. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
3. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
4. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz', D.703
5. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## Trout

1. Smetana
2. Haydn
3. Shostakovich 13
4. Crumb
5. Schubert


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" (Nominations 11, points 109)
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144 (Nominations 8, points 90)
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40 (Nominations 8, points 84)
4. Crumb: Black Angels (Nominations 8, points 91)
5. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life" (Nominations 10, points 100)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Crumb: Black Angels
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144 
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
5. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## sjorstakovitsj

1. Crumb
2. Shostakovich 15
3. Shostakovich 13
4. Shostakovich 3
5. Janacek 1


----------



## GioCar

1. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
2. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" 
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
5. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"


----------



## tdc

1. Janacek 
2. Bartok 
3. Crumb
4. Schubert
5. Haydn


----------



## Nereffid

Wow, I somehow got 5 of mine into the list.

1. Janacek
2. Crumb
3. Schubert
4. Shostakovich 15
5. Shostakovich 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bartok 1
Crumb
Shostakovich 15
Janacek
Schubert


----------



## LancsMan

1. Haydn 64
2. Shostakovich 3
3. Schubert 12
4. Janacek 1
5. Shostakovich 15


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky #1
2. Smetana #1 _"From my life"_
3. Schubert #12 _"Quartettsatz"_
4. Janacek #1 _"The Kreutzer Sonata"_
5. Haydn op. 76, #5


----------



## Aecio

Janacek
Smetana
Haydn 76/5
Shostakovich 15
Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

1 Tchaikovsky
2 Haydn
3 Schubert
4 Shostakovich 3
5 Smetana


----------



## ptr

Crumb: Black Angels
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn
Schubert
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich 3
Shostakovich 13


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Schubert
2. Shostakovich 13
3. Crumb
4. Shostakovich 3
5. Haydn


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn, Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major, "Largo"
2. Schubert
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Smetana
5. Bartok


----------



## GKC

Round 4 vote:

Haydn
Shostakovich no. 3
Tchaikovsky
Bartok no. 1
Schubert 

GKC


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Bartok #1
2. Jancacek #1
3. Shostakovich 3
4. Schubert 703
5. Haydn op.76/5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Meine Damen und Herren, you have just over 7 hours to vote in round four if you have not already done so.

Meanwhile I'll get on with tabulating the votes already received.
Thanks again to all who are participating.

T-V

P.S. American friends who are busy with Thanksgiving - it's not *more* important than the TC Top 100+ String Quartets, surely? Get voting!

(Just to be clear, Blancrocher 'liked' this before I added the PS in - so don't lynch him, please. And you can't get me, I'm in Yurp!)*

*Unless you have drones. I forgot about them. Bravado, eh?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My own 4th round votes:

1 Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
2 Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
3 Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
4 Crumb: Black Angels
5 Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz'


----------



## Avey

Round 4 Votes

1. Smetana - No. 1 in E Minor, "From My Life"
2. Schubert - No. 12 in C Minor, "Quartettsatz"
3. Shostakovich - No. 15 in E_b_ Minor, Op. 144
4. Shostakovich - No. 3 in F Major, Op. 73
5. Janacek - No. 1, "Kreutzer Sonata"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And with Avey's votes, that completes round 4. Voting is now closed.

There will now be a short intermission.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #4 (Positions 31-40):

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" (Votes 17, Points 95)	
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo" (Votes 17, Points 89)
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor 'Quartettsatz', D.703 (Votes 19, Points 85)
34. Crumb: Black Angels (Votes 12, Points 67)
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40 (Votes 13, Points 66)
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144 (Votes 12, Points 57)
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73 (Votes 12, Points 53)
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life" (Votes 10, Points 50)
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138 (Votes 10, Points 48)
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11 (Votes 8, Points 40)

__________________________________________________ __________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #5 for places 41-50 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 40 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 4th December.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after four completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## ptr

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet in G minor Op 13 (1888)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op. 9 (1913)
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No.2, Op.17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No. 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)


----------



## Avey

Round 5 Nominations (...same old noms...)

1. Beethoven - No. 12 in E_b_ Major
2. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
3. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_ Major, B 193
4. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major
5. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_ Major, "Harp"
6. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
7. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
8. Britten - No. 2 in C Major, Op. 36
9. Ives - S.Q. No. 2
10. Britten - No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25


----------



## LancsMan

Round 5 nominations: -
1. Mozart - SQ 18 in A major K464
2. Rubbra - SQ 4 Op. 150
3. Schumann - SQ 3
4. Berg - SQ 3
5. Beethoven - SQ 12 Op. 127
6. Bartok - SQ 3
7. Haydn - SQ 60 Op 76. No. 1
8. Shostakovich - SQ 14 Op. 142
9. Schubert - SQ 8 in B flat
10. Dvorak - Cypresses

Isn't it about time we got another Mozart quartet selected? I know I rate Haydn above Mozart as a composer of quartets but he's due another one don't you think?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

LancsMan, I agree about Mozart.

By the way, I think you mean Beethoven SQ 12, Op. 127... Very nice list!


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms 1
2. Bartok 3
3. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
4. Mendelssohn 2
5. Nielsen 1
6. Brahms 3
7. Mozart 17
8. Reger 4, Op.109
9. Bloch 2
10. Saariaho Nymphea


----------



## Trout

1. Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
2. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
3. Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
4. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
5. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet
6. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
7. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, op. 11
8. Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
9. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
10. Haas: String Quartet #7


----------



## Aecio

Koechlin #1
Glass #4
Brahms #3
Schumann #1
Arriaga #3
Mendelssohn #2
Beethoven #7
Beethoven #10
Beethoven #8
Dvorak#14


----------



## tdc

1. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 1
2. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 5
3. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
4. Ives - String Quartet No. 2
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
6. Bartok - String Quartet No. 3
7. Kurtag - String Quartet
8. Saariaho - Nymphéa
9. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3 
10. Carter - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Barber 
2. Bruch 2 
3. Gubaidulina 3 
4. Gubaidulina 4 
5. Bruch 1 
6. Villa-Lobos 9 
7. Dvorak 14
8. Shostakovich 14
9. Villa-Lobos 5
10. Nielsen 1


----------



## jurianbai

only one of my nominee got promoted (Smetana...) in round 4, and I think it will be long also before one of mine below got the shot. So, I decided to endorse one of quartet I like from the list before me... I pick Nielsen #1.

1. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
2. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
3. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A
4. Luigi Cherubini No.3 in Dm
5. Sergei Taneyev No.3 in Dm
6. Prokofiev No. 1
7. Bruch No.1 in Cm
8. Joseph Guy Ropartz No. 1
9. Stenhammar No. 3 in F
10. Nielsen No.2


----------



## Nereffid

jurianbai said:


> only one of my nominee got promoted (Smetana...) in round 4, and I think it will be long also before one of mine below got the shot. So, I decided to endorse one of quartet I like from the list before me... I pick *Nielsen #1*.
> 
> ...
> 10. *Nielsen No.2*


Something's gone wrong here...


----------



## julianoq

Villa-Lobos 9 
Villa-Lobos 5 
Villa-Lobos 4 
Bartok 3
Haydn op.33 no.2 (Joke)
Ives 2
Brahms 1
Brahms 3
Beethoven 12
Nielsen 1


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Barber, in B minor
3. Dvorak, #13 in G major
4. Brahms, #1 in C minor 
5. Glass, #3 _"Mishima"_
6. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor 
7. Glass, #4 _"Buczak"_
8. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor 
9. Mozart, #15 in D minor
10. Schumann, #1 in A minor


----------



## scratchgolf

1. Glass 3
2. Mendelssohn 2
3. Pavel Haas 2
4. Glass 5
5. Brahms 1
6. Bartok 3
7. Boccherini 2, Op. 2
8. Elgar
9. Beethoven 12
10. Brahms 3


----------



## Nereffid

Hmm, in light of the last two posts I think I'll change my longstanding Glass #2 to #3.

1. Barber: String quartet
2. Glass: String quartet no.3 'Mishima'
3. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.2 'Joke'
4. Vasks: String quartet no.4
5. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
6. Norgard: String quartet no.8 'Night descending like smoke'
7. Mozart: String quartet no.17 'Hunt'
8. Schnittke: String quartet no.2
9. Dvorak: String quartet no.14
10. Villa-Lobos: String quartet no.5


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn - Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
2. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major
3. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 2 in E-Flat Major "The Joke"
4. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 3 in C Major "The Bird"
5. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
6. Haydn - Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major
7. Haydn - Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
8. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major 
9. Haydn - Op. 77 No. 1 in G Major
10. Haydn - Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major "The Lark"


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Beethoven 1
2. Lutoslawski 
3. Mozart 17 (Hunt)
4. Rochberg 3
5. Ives 2
6. Beethoven 12
7. Harris 3
8. Bartok 3
9. Barber
10. Glass 3 (Mishima)


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven - 7
2. Carter - 1
3. Mozart - 17
4. Haydn - op.76, no. 1
5. Mendelssohn - 2
7. Salonen - Homunculus
8. Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit
9. Lutoslawski - String Quartet
10. Roy Harris - String Quartet 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nereffid said:


> Hmm, in light of the last two posts I think I'll change my longstanding Glass #2 to #3.


Whichever it is, I feel like at least one of his quartets deserve to be represented!


----------



## Bruce

Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61
Villa-Lobos 8


----------



## jurianbai

Nereffid said:


> Something's gone wrong here...


Aaargh... Should be Nielsen #1....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jurianbai said:


> Aaargh... Should be Nielsen #1....


I've got that, jurianbai


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> 1. Beethoven - 7
> 2. Carter - 1
> 3. Mozart - 17
> 4. Haydn - op.76, no. 1
> 5. Mendelssohn - 2
> 
> 7. Salonen - Homunculus
> 8. Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit
> 9. Lutoslawski - String Quartet
> 10. Roy Harris - String Quartet 3


Would you like to nominate a No. 6, Blanc?


----------



## scratchgolf

TurnaboutVox said:


> Would you like to nominate a No. 6, Blanc?


6 is easily the most overrated number from 1 to 10.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 5th round votes:

1 Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
2 Mozart - String Quartet No. 17, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
3 Schnittke -String Quartet No. 2
4 Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
5 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
6 Nielsen - String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
7 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
8 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
9 Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 (Suite) Op. 25
10 Ives - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## D Smith

I’m switching my earlier Villa-Lobos and Mozart selections to bolster some other round five nominations in the hopes that Wolfgang will get another and VL at least one. And let’s not forget Brahms and Ives!

1. Brahms String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, op. 51/1
2. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 5
3. Mozart String Quartet No. 18 in A
4. Britten String Quartet No. 2 in C
5. Villa Lobos String Quartet No. 9
6. Brahms String Quartet No. 3 in Bb Op. 67
7. Mozart String Quartet No, 17 Hunt
8. Ives String Quartet No. 2
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 2 in E-Flat Major "The Joke"
10. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, op. 11


----------



## senza sordino

Barber Bm
Britten 1
Brahms 3
LvB 9 Op 57 #3
Brahms 1
Shostakovich 2
Schoenberg 1
LvB 12
Glass 5
Franck D maj

It's getting more difficult for me to come up with ten, though I know I don't need to come up with ten. 

Do you think we will go beyond 50 string quartets in the list, will we keep going beyond rounds five and six?


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Do you think we will go beyond 50 string quartets in the list, will we keep going beyond rounds five and six?


I assume (and hope) we will most likely wind up going to 100. The last two lists went to 100 and I don't think the chamber duos project had half this level of participation or interest.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I certainly intend to go to at least 100, if your collective interest continues and you don't get String Quartet fatigue.

Please keep your nominations coming in.

T-V


----------



## GioCar

1. Haydn Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
2. Schnittke No.3
3. Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
4. Morton Feldman second SQ
5. Beethoven Op.59 No.1
6. Britten No.2
7. Beethoven Op.127
8. Schumann No.1 Op.41
9. Dutilleux SQ "Ainsi la Nuit"
10. Carter No.2

I am waiting for at least another vote for Feldman, from Utah...


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Would you like to nominate a No. 6, Blanc?


ha--think I did this in the last round, too. I'll have to change my template for future rounds.

#6 = Britten's 2nd.


----------



## Nereffid

scratchgolf said:


> 6 is easily the most overrated number from 1 to 10.


Meh, I'd give it about a 6.


----------



## scratchgolf

TurnaboutVox said:


> I certainly intend to go to at least 100, if your collective interest continues and you don't get String Quartet fatigue.
> 
> Please keep your nominations coming in.
> 
> T-V


Well, when you start seeing Philip Glass' name appear with frequency, you know the selection pool is evaporating fast. I kid, I kid. I've been championing "Mishima" since page 1. What is going to happen though is people will be dropping off in subsequent rounds (me) when they've reached the point where they can no longer genuinely contribute. I'm almost there.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg 4
2. Britten 2
3. Mozart 18
4. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
5. Webern String Quartet
6. Babbitt 2
7. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
8. Ives 2
9. Schoenberg 1
10. Reger E-flat major


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> ha--think I did this in the last round, too. I'll have to change my template for future rounds.


Yes, 'fraid so - that's why the  ! Thanks for the addition.


----------



## Haydn man

Only 2 from my last round were voted in so not many changes
1 Beethoven 12
2 Brahms No 1
3 Brahms No 2
4 Haydn Op 74 1
5 Haydn Op 74 2
6 Haydn Op 74 3
7 Beethoven No 10
8 Haydn op 33 2
9 Mozart 18
10 Dvorak 14


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As there's been a bit of support for the Britten String Quartet #2, I hope people won't mind me substituting this for the Zemlinsky #4 in this round. I can't resist the possibility of a British String quartet getting nominated.


My amended 5th round votes:

1 Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
2 Mozart - String Quartet No. 17, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
3 Schnittke -String Quartet No. 2
4 Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
5 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
6 Nielsen - String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
7 Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
8 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
9 Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op 36
10 Ives - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Gubaidulina 4th
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Vasks 4th
4. Harvey 4th
5. Rubbra 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Schoenberg 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
10. Radulescu 4th


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> As there's been a bit of support for the Britten String Quartet #2, I hope people won't mind me substituting this for the Zemlinsky #4 in this round. I can't resist the possibility of a British String quartet getting nominated


I have Britten on my to nominate list! (a bit down on the 150 pending list...  )

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> I certainly intend to go to at least 100, if your collective interest continues and you don't get String Quartet fatigue.
> 
> Please keep your nominations coming in.
> 
> T-V


What will be happening to the rest of the works in the original "string ensembles" list -- will that list still remain or will there be a new vote for non-quartet string ensemble works?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar
Rubbra 4th
Gloria Coates No.7 (is this allowed - it's got an organ - if not I'll go to 9)
Feldman 2
Salonen - Homunculus
Vasks 4th
Haydn op.33 no.2 (Joke)
Britten 2
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Milhaud 1


----------



## mmsbls

1 Mozart 17
2 Bruch 2
3 Brahms 3
4 Nielsen 1
5 Dvorak 14
6 Mendelssohn 2
7 Vasks 4
8 Rochberg 3
9 Glass 3
10 Sculthorpe 8


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> Elgar
> Rubbra 4th
> Gloria Coates No.7 (is this allowed - it's got an organ - if not I'll go to 9)
> Feldman 2
> *Salonen - Homunculus*
> Vasks 4th
> Haydn op.33 no.2 (Joke)
> Britten 2
> Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
> Milhaud 1


I listened to this for the first time yesterday. Lovely piece. I'd like to hear it a few more times but it will be in my next round of nominations.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ptr said:


> I have Britten on my to nominate list! (a bit down on the 150 pending list...  )/ptr


Mmm. It could take you quite a few rounds to nominate all 150 at an average rate of 'getting in' 2-3 nominations a round!



Skilmarilion said:


> What will be happening to the rest of the works in the original "string ensembles" list -- will that list still remain or will there be a new vote for non-quartet string ensemble works?


As far as I know, the String Ensemble list will remain as it is until the day someone (else) organises a 'Top TC XX+ Non-Quartet String Ensemble works' list project. It is really up to whether or not a member here takes a whim to do it. I'd guess you might be waiting a long time for that, though, Skilmarilion.



MagneticGhost said:


> Gloria Coates No.7 (is this allowed - it's got an organ - if not I'll go to 9)


I think this is something that needs discussion. The organ does feature prominently throughout and it is scored for string quartet and organ (quoth Andrew Clements in _The Guardian_). So I'd say, regretfully, no, and if that's agreed I'll sustitute #9 for you.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think this is something that needs discussion. The organ does feature prominently throughout and it is scored for string quartet and organ (quoth Andrew Clements in _The Guardian_). So I'd say, regretfully, no, and if that's agreed I'll sustitute #9 for you.


Unless it's a taped organ, which it didn't sound like, I would say nay as well and press the big red "QUINTET" button.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I can live with that decision.
Gloria 9 it is


----------



## realdealblues

I'll 2nd (or 3rd or 5th or whatever a few I see listed)

1. Brahms 1
2. Brahms 3
3. Tchaikovsky 3
4. Mozart 15
5. Mozart 17
6. Mozart 18
7. Dvorak 14
8. Brahms 2
9. Tchaikovsky 2
10. Beethoven 12


----------



## Guest

Well I'm a little short on time cuz I'm a slacker. I have to go into the lab in half an hour, but here's a little more of a "tactical" vote. Mostly including things I like that stand a chance (AND KEEPING SAARIAHO CUZ SHE'S THE BOMB DOT COM) and because I don't have time at the moment to think about it.

1. Dutilleux Ainsi De La Nuit
2. Gubaidulina 4
3. Schnittke 2
4. Vasks 4
5. Beethoven 10
6. Ives 2
7. Saariaho Nymphea
8. Mozart 17
9. Mozart 18
10. Bartok 3


----------



## clara s

5th round

here is another late arrival

I have changed slightly my usual list to avoid routine 

1. E. Carter no 3
2. Xenakis tetras
3. W. A Mozart no 18 
4. A. Bruckner
5. S. Barber no 1
6. A. Schönberg no 0 
7. R. Schumann no 1 
8. J. Brahms no 3
9. L. Cherubini no 1
10. G. Ligeti no. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 5, 122 string quartets were nominated, 66 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the fifth nomination round.

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1 (nominations 9, points 115)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127 (nominations 11, points 108)
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt' (nominations 9, points 101)
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67 (nominations 9, points 95)
Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11 (nominations 8, points 92)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85 (nominations 8, points	84)
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13 (nominations 8, points 80)
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464 (nominations 7, points 78)
Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke" (nominations 7, points 76)
Ives: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 8, points 72)

*This is a provisional list. I will not have time to double-check these nomination totals until tomorrow evening (UK time)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 41-50

Voting Round 5 is now open and will close on Sunday 7th December at 21:00 GMT


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven 12
Mozart 17 "The Hunt"
Bartok 3
Brahms 1
Haydn 30


----------



## pjang23

Brahms 1
Bartok 3
Nielsen 1
Brahms 3
Mozart 17


----------



## Aecio

Brahms 3
Beethoven 12
Brahms 1
Haydn 30
Bartok 3


----------



## LancsMan

1: Mozart SQ 18 in A K 464
2: Beethoven SQ 12 Op. 127
3: Bartok SQ 3
4: Haydn SQ 30 Op. 33 No. 2
5: Mozart SQ 17 K458 'The Hunt'


----------



## Trout

1. Bartok 3
2. Brahms 1
3. Barber
4. Beethoven 12
5. Ives 2

I'm still pretty surprised that a Razumovsky quartet has not made the list yet.


----------



## mmsbls

1 Mozart 17
2 Brahms 3
3 Nielsen 1
4 Mozart 18
5 Brahms 1


----------



## D Smith

1. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1 
2. Mozart: SQ 18 in A major K 464 
3. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt' 
4. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke" 
5. Ives: String Quartet No. 2 

I'm sorry Britten didn't make the cut. Especially today. So next time Britten or bust!


----------



## GKC

5th round voting:

1. Beethoven
2. Haydn
3. Mozart no. 17
4. Bartok
5. Mozart no. 18



TurnaboutVox said:


> Voting Round 5 is now open and will close on Sunday 9th December at 21:00 GMT


TurnaboutVox: did you mean Sunday, Dec. 7th?

GKC


----------



## Bruce

Beethoven 12
Barber
Mozart 17
Haydn 30
Bartók 3


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt' 
Mozart: SQ 18 in A major K 464
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85


----------



## Guest

1. Ives 2
2. Bartok 3
3. Mozart 17
4. Mozart 18
5. Nielsen 1


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven 12
Nielsen 1
Mozart 17
Haydn 30
Bartok 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GKC said:


> TurnaboutVox: did you mean Sunday, Dec. 7th? GKC


I did. I'm sorry, it had got past midnight and I had got 'past it'! Sunday 7th December it is, thanks, GKC.



D Smith said:


> I'm sorry Britten didn't make the cut. Especially today. So next time Britten or bust!


11th place in round 5.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
2. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
4. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke" 
5. Ives: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> 11th place in round 5.


That may be, but I still hold that Dutilleux Saariaho 2014 has the potential to be a power ticket.


----------



## ptr

Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"


----------



## jurianbai

1. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1 
2. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
3. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13 
4. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67
5. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart 18
2. Ives
3. Haydn
4. Bartok
5. Barber


----------



## scratchgolf

1. Brahms 1
2. Bartok 3
3. Beethoven 12
4. Brahms 3
5. Mozart 17


----------



## GioCar

1. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
3. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
4. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464
5. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13


----------



## joen_cph

1, Nielsen
2, Mozart
3, Barber
4, Beethoven
5, Haydn


----------



## Nereffid

1. Barber
2. Haydn
3. Mozart 17
4. Nielsen
5. Ives


----------



## julianoq

Brahms 1
Beethoven 12
Bartok 3
Haydn "The Joke"
Ives 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Barber
2. Brahms, #1
3. Nielsen, #1
4. Beethoven, #12

(no 5th vote).


----------



## realdealblues

1. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
3. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
4. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67
5. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Mozart 17
2. Beethoven 12
3. Ives 2
4. Barber
5. Bartok 3 

To be honest, I'm not sure it makes a difference whether a work is ranked #42 or #47. The real drama is in the nomination segment.


----------



## GreenMamba

joen_cph said:


> 1, Nielsen
> 2, Mozart
> 3, Barber
> 4, Beethoven
> 5, Haydn


Which Mozart? 17 or 18.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure it makes a difference whether a work is ranked #42 or #47. The real drama is in the nomination segment.


Not really, no, but the point is more to be sure everyone has a say in the final list, even when they realize their nominations got shot down.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I can confirm that the provisional 5th round nominations and points were correct, except that Bartok #3 had 85 points, and not 84, which doesn't alter anything. Your 5th round votes are therefore safe (phew! - I just got too tired and it got too late for me to finish up last night. A glass of Douro Malbec has revived me after a hard day's conferencing).


My 5th round votes:

1. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
2. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
4. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
5. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke" 
2. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464
3. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
5. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1

There are some great quartets on this list... great nominations this round everybody!


----------



## Haydn man

1 Brahms 1
2 Beethoven 12
3 Haydn 30
4 Mozart 17
5 Mozart 18


----------



## Avey

Round 5 Votes

1. Beethoven - No. 12 in E_b_ Major, Op. 127 (Finally!)
2. Ives - S.Q. No. 2 (Glad Charles made it in the top-50; but not certain he would be happy, with consensus and all)
3. Barber - S.Q. in B Minor, Op. 11
4. Mozart - No. 18 in A Major, K 464
5. Nielsen - No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 13 (But, people, his third quartet is so much better!)


----------



## Avey

Oh, and also ...someone should take on top-50 concertos...or is that too demanding...or is that too forced...or am I the only one that wants to continue furcating our recommended lists so we can rank rank rank rank rank... Just a thought!


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127 
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt' 
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464 
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

joen_cph said:


> 1, Nielsen
> *2, Mozart*
> 3, Barber
> 4, Beethoven
> 5, Haydn


joen_cph, may I ask you to let me know if you want to vote for Mozart #17 or Mozart #18, please? I can include your other votes, but I'm sure you'd want your Mozart vote to be included in the final totals.



Avey said:


> Oh, and also ...someone should take on top-50 concertos...or is that too demanding...or is that too forced...or am I the only one that wants to continue furcating our recommended lists so we can rank rank rank rank rank... Just a thought!


As long as that person's not me. I'll be happy just to nominate and vote!


----------



## senza sordino

Barber
Brahms 3
Bartok 3
LvB 12
Brahms 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gentili Signore e Signori, you have a little more than 12 hours remaining in which to submit your fifth round votes.

There are a few members who have voted before who have not yet voted in round five, and we have had some very welcome votes from members who hadn't participated in previous rounds.

Once again, thanks to all those who have participated, and to all those who will continue to participate, in this interesting but ultimately meaningless project. Thanks especially to the 'regulars' who turn up faithfully for every round.

T-V


----------



## clara s

signor T-V

my fifth round vote

Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major
Barber: String Quartet in B minor
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Grazie mille, signora clara s!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #5 (Positions 41-50):

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127 (votes 22, points 125)
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt' (votes 19, points 96)
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85 (votes 20, points 93)
44. Haydn: String Quartet No 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke" (votes 19, points 85)
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1 (votes 14, points 78)
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, K 464 (votes 14, points 67)
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13 (votes 14, points 64)
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11 (votes 11, points 61)
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 11, points 48)
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67 (votes 9, points 45)

__________________________________________________ __________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #6 for places 51-60 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 50 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 11th December.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after five completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67


----------



## pjang23

1. Mendelssohn 2
2. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
3. Saariaho Nymphea
4. Brahms 2
5. Villa-Lobos 5
6. Reger 4, Op.109
7. Gubaidulina 4
8. Britten 2
9. Bloch 2
10. Mendelssohn 4


----------



## LancsMan

1. Rubbra: SQ 4 Op. 150
2. Schumann: SQ 3
3. Berg: SQ Op. 3
4. Haydn: SQ 60 Op. 76 No. 1
5. Shostakovich: SQ 14 Op 142
6. Schubert: SQ 8 in B flat
7. Dvorak: Cypresses
8. Beethoven: SQ 10 Op. 74 'Harp'
9. Mozart: SQ 15 K 421 in D minor
10. Bartok SQ 2


----------



## Avey

Round 6 Nominations

1. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
2. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_ Major, B 193
3. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major
4. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
5. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_ Major, "Harp"
6. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
7. Britten - No. 2 in C Major
8. Dvorak - No. 10 in E_b_ Major
9. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
10. Ives - No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TurnaboutVox said:


> The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after five completed rounds)
> 
> 1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
> 2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
> 3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
> 4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
> 5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
> 6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
> 7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
> 8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
> 9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
> 10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major
> 
> 11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
> 12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
> 13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
> 14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
> 15. Berg: Lyric Suite
> 16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
> 17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
> 18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
> 19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
> 20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
> 
> 21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
> 22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
> 23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
> 24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
> 25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
> 26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
> 27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
> 28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
> 29. Reich: Different trains
> 30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
> 
> 31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
> 32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
> 33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
> 34. Crumb: Black Angels
> 35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
> 36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
> 37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
> 38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
> 39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
> 40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
> 
> 41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
> 42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
> 43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
> 44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
> 45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
> 46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
> 47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
> 48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
> 49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
> 50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67


Haydn outside the top ten, blasphemy.


----------



## Albert7

Any chance of nominating Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2?


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Any chance of nominating Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2?


Simply type "1. Morton Feldman - String Quartet No. 2" and done!


----------



## scratchgolf

1. Glass 3
2. Mendelssohn 2
3. Pavel Haas 2
4. Glass 5
5. Boccherini 2, Op. 2
6. Elgar
7. Beethoven 7
8. Mendelssohn - 4
9. Glass 2
10. Schubert 11


----------



## scratchgolf

arcaneholocaust said:


> Simply type "1. Morton Feldman - String Quartet No. 2" and done!


Then do it again in rounds 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, and 15


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> Then do it again in rounds 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, and 15


I could potentially see the quartet making it before round 15 

It's a tough call. Fantastic writing that few have time for.


----------



## KenOC

albertfallickwang said:


> Any chance of nominating Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2?


I don't see a problem, except that it'll use up four slots at least.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> I don't see a problem, except that it'll use up four slots at least.


Five slots at least, if the standard for "too damn long" is to be, say, Dvorak's 3rd. But I get more cerebral hocus pocus from the Feldman, I think.


----------



## Albert7

1. Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn outside the top ten, blasphemy.


I know, HBtC. Personally I feel the same about Webern (different strokes for different folks and all that), but there you go. We all have our crosses to bear. I hope you feel to some extent compensated by the Haydn quartets at #11, 14, 21, 32 and 44 (and for all I know, #51 to 112!).



albertfallickwang said:


> 1. Morton Feldman's String Quartet 2


Albert, you may nominate any string quartet not already in the top 50 and falling within the definition on page 1 of this thread at any time during a nomination round, so please feel free to nominate any other choices you might have, up to ten.

Gentlemen of the thread, I request your respectful support for all newcomers, please.


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> Gentlemen of the thread, I request your respectful support for all newcomers, please.


But he hasn't even gone through the entirely secret _Talk Classical Two-Month Initiation Trial_, of which I must never speak and will probably never speak again after having not spoken about it this time!

1. Schoenberg 4
2. Britten 2
3. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
4. Webern String Quartet
5. Babbitt 2
6. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
7. Schoenberg 1 in D minor
8. Reger E-flat major
9. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
10. Webern Six Bagatelles


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> But he hasn't even gone through the entirely secret _Talk Classical Two-Month Initiation Trial_


Isn't that your responsibility to organise, 
Mr. Moderator?



Mahlerian said:


> 9. Takemitsu A Way A Lone


You're _so_ predictable


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> I know, HBtC. Personally I feel the same about Webern (different strokes for different folks and all that), but there you go. We all have our crosses to bear. I hope you feel to some extent compensated by the Haydn quartets at #11, 14, 21, 32 and 44 (and for all I know, #51 to 112!).
> 
> Albert, you may nominate any string quartet not already in the top 50 and falling within the definition on page 1 of this thread at any time during a nomination round, so please feel free to nominate any other choices you might have, up to ten.
> 
> Gentlemen of the thread, I request your respectful support for all newcomers, please.


Ooops sorry about that. I just wanted to nominate the Feldman alone because I feel its importance. The rest of string quartets I'm pretty much in accordance with


----------



## D Smith

Round 6 nominations

1. Britten String Quartet No. 2 in C
2. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
3. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 5
4. Britten String Quartet No. 3
5. Villa Lobos String Quartet No. 9
6. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
7. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
8. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
9. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet in Eb
10. Schnittke String Quartet No. 4


----------



## GKC

Round 6 Nominations:

1. Beethoven no. 8
2. no. 7
3. no. 9
4. no. 10
5. Haydn op. 74 no. 2
6. op. 54 no. 2
7. Shostakovich no. 9
8. Prokofiev no. 2
9. Haydn op. 50 no 3
10. Zemlinsky no. 1


Haydn is problematic: as soon as you think of one worthy of nomination, you can think of a half-dozen others just as worthy.


GKC


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Gentlemen of the thread, I request your respectful support for all newcomers, please.


Was just trying to help 

/tailbetweenlegs


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
2. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
3. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet
4. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
5. Carter: String Quartet #1
6. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
7. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
8. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
9. Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4
10. Haas: String Quartet #7

Yes, more Haydn is all well and good, but also consider Elliott Carter whom has not been represented at all thus far. I'm not terribly particular as to which of his we should support, but you can probably guess the one I prefer...


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 2 
2. Gubaidulina 3 
3. Gubaidulina 4 
4. Bruch 1 
5. Takemitsu - A way alone
6. Villa-Lobos 9 
7. Dvorak 14
8. Shostakovich 14
9. Villa-Lobos 5
10. Nielsen 3


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven - 7
2. Carter - 1
3. Salonen - Homunculus
4. Roy Harris - 3
5. Carter - 3
6. Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit
7. Britten - 2
8. Ferneyhough - 4
9. Lutoslawski - String Quartet
10. Stravinsky - 3 Pieces for String Quartet


----------



## ptr

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94 
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No. 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar
Rubbra 4th
Gloria Coates No.9
Feldman 2
Salonen - Homunculus
Vasks 4th
Britten 1
Britten 2
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Milhaud 1

Only made 1 onto board in last set so copying and pasting. Swapping my Haydn for other Britten.


----------



## julianoq

Villa-Lobos 9
Villa-Lobos 5
Villa-Lobos 4
Bartok 2
Takemitsu A Way A Lone
Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
Beethoven 7
Haydn B minor op. 33/1
Schoenberg 4
Beethoven 9


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven #7
Beethoven #10
Dvorak #14
Mendelssohn #2
Beethoven #8
Schumann #1
Arriaga #3
Koechlin #1
Glass #3
Elgar


----------



## tdc

1. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 5
2. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
3. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
4. Carter - String Quartet No. 1
5. Kurtag - String Quartet
6. Saariaho - Nymphéa
7. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3
8. Bartok - String Quartet No. 2
9. Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 3
10. Britten - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## realdealblues

1. Mozart - String Quartet No. 14
2. Mozart - String Quartet No. 15
3. Mozart - String Quartet No. 16
4. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 7
5. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 8
6. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 9
7. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 10
8. Dvorak - String Quartet 14
9. Mendelssohn - String Quartet 2
10. Brahms - String Quartet 2


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Beethoven 1
2. Lutoslawski 
3. Rochberg 3
4. Harris 3
5. Glass 3 (Mishima)
6. Beethoven 7
7. Villa-Lobos 5
8. Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
9. Schnittke 2
10. Mozart 14

(re-worked b/c I overlooked that Barber was already in)


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass: String quartet no.3, "Mishima"
2. Vasks: String quartet no.4
3. Dvorak: String quartet no.14
4. Schnittke: String quartet no.2
5. Norgard: String quartet no.8, "Night descending like smoke"
6. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
7. Glass: String quartet no.2, "Company"
8. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
9. Beethoven: String quartet no.9
10. MacMillan: String quartet no.1, "Visions of a November spring"


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke No.3
2. Shostakovich No.9 in E flat major Op.117
3. Morton Feldman second SQ
4. Beethoven Op.59 No.1
5. Britten No.2
6. Schumann Op.41 No.1
7. Dutilleux SQ "Ainsi la Nuit"
8. Carter No.2
9. Beethoven Op.74
10. Henze No.5 (1976-77)


----------



## Guest

I have calculated all results thus far for this round. I shan't be wasting many votes with my next attack :devil:

(With the exception of a few needed name-droppings for future round. Like why is Ligeti's first still not winning?!)

And a side note, Ludwig is looking strong...again...


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn - Op. 50 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
2. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 1 in B minor
3. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major
4. Haydn - Op. 33 No. 3 in C Major "The Bird"
5. Haydn - Op. 77 No. 1 in G Major
6. Haydn - Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major
7. Haydn - Op. 71 No. 1 in B-Flat Major
8. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major 
9. Haydn - Op. 77 No. 2 in F Major
10. Haydn - Op. 64 No. 5 in D Major "The Lark"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 6th round votes:

1 Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
2 Dutilleux - String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
3 Schnittke -String Quartet No. 2
4 Carter - String Quartet #1
5 Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
6 Saariaho - Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
7 Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
8 Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
9 Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
10 Britten - String Quiartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36


----------



## jurianbai

6th round

1. Myaskovsky No.13 in Am
2. Beethoven NO.6 in Bb
3. Reinhold Gliere No.1 in A
4. Luigi Cherubini No.3 in Dm
5. Sergei Taneyev No.3 in Dm
6. Prokofiev No. 1
7. Bruch No.1 in Cm
8. Joseph Guy Ropartz No. 1
9. Stenhammar No. 3 in F
10. Dohnanyi No.1 in A


----------



## Bruce

Not much change for me in this round. Guess I'll stick to my 10 from last time. 

Beethoven 9 in C, Op. 59, No. 3
Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Beethoven 10 in E-flat, Op. 74
Beethoven 7 in B-flat, Op. 59, No. 1
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Dvorak 11 in C, Op. 61
Villa-Lobos 8


----------



## mmsbls

1 Bruch 2
2 Dvorak 14
3 Mendelssohn 2
4 Vasks 4
5 Rochberg 3
6 Glass 3
7 Dvorak 10
8 Nielsen 3
9 Haydn Op. 33 No. 2
10 Dohnanyi 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mmsbls said:


> 9 Haydn Op. 33 No. 2


'fraid you can't have this one again, mmsbls...


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor 
3. Glass #3 _"Mishima"_
4. Beethoven, #7 in F major
5. Dvorak, #13 in G major
6. Shostakovich, #5 in B-flat major
7. Mendelssohn, #2 in A minor 
8. Beethoven, #9 in C major
9. Beethoven, #8 in E minor 
10. Mozart, #15 in D minor


----------



## senza sordino

Britten 1
Schoenberg 1
Beethoven 9
Britten 2
Shostakovich 2
Beethoven 10
Villa Lobos 5
Elgar
Franck 
Glass 5


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> Not much change for me in this round. Guess I'll stick to my 10 from last time.


Not to worry. My calculations suggest that you and Ludwig will be cleaning up, this round. You will have 3-4 new picks to make next time.


----------



## Guest

I guess I'll go ahead and submit a semi-tactical vote, though hope appears to be waning for Kaija to make it this round.

1. Saariaho Nymphea
2. Carter 1
3. Feldman 2
4. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
5. Gubaidulina 4
6. Dutilleux Ainsi De La Nuit
7. Reger 4
8. Schnittke 2
9. Webern Op. 28
10. Haas 7


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Gubaidulina 4th
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Vasks 4th
4. Harvey 4th
5. Rubbra 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Schoenberg 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
10. Radulescu 4th


----------



## Guest

Not gonna play ball, huh Simon? *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes my next set
1 Haydn 74 1
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Beethoven 10
5 Brahms 2
6 Dvorak 14
7 Dvorak 11
8 Beethoven 9
9 Elgar
10 Prokofiev 1


----------



## mmsbls

Corrected nominations:

1 Bruch 2
2 Dvorak 14
3 Mendelssohn 2
4 Vasks 4
5 Rochberg 3
6 Glass 3
7 Dvorak 10
8 Nielsen 3
9 Dohnanyi 2
10 Rheinberger 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks to those contributors I've not been able to 'like' in the past 24 hours - SimonNZ, Haydn man and mmsbls - for your 6th round nominations.

22 hours remain for you to nominate your favourite string quartets in round 6 - I'll be closing and counting at 21:00 GMT tomorrow, Thursday 11th December. 

Thanks again to all who have contributed, and especially to those who have stayed with the project, yea, even unto the 6th round. And beyond, I hope.

T-V


----------



## clara s

6th round
a few new entries for me like H. Wolf and A. Webern 

buonasera signor T-V


1. E. Carter no 3
2. F. Mendelssohn no 4
3. I. Xenakis tetras
4. H. Wolf in D minor
5. A. Bruckner
6. A. Schönberg no 0 
7. R. Schumann no 1 
8. A. Webern 
9. L. Cherubini no 1
10. G. Ligeti no. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Buona sera, la signora Clara s. 

Thank you again for your nominations, but would you please clarify which Webern piece(s) for string quartet you wish to nominate? I suspect you might mean the Op 28 String quartet.

I migliori auguri,

T-V


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Buona sera, la signora Clara s.
> 
> Thank you again for your nominations, but would you please clarify which Webern piece(s) for string quartet you wish to nominate? I suspect you might mean the Op 28 String quartet.
> 
> I migliori auguri,
> 
> T-V


I was thinking at the beginning of the six bagatelles

but I finally choose the Op 28

molte grazie e buenanotte

and give us a good list


----------



## GioCar

clara s said:


> 6th round
> 
> buonasera signor T-V
> 
> .......





TurnaboutVox said:


> Buona sera, la signora Clara s.
> 
> .....
> 
> I migliori auguri,
> 
> T-V





clara s said:


> .....
> 
> molte grazie e buenanotte
> 
> .....


Very good!

buonasera signor T-V _= perfect! _:clap:

Buona sera, la signora Clara s (= _Buona sera, signora Clara s _without the article "la")

I migliori auguri = _perfect! _:clap:

buenanotte (= _buona notte_)

Some other Italian lessons - at cheap prices?


----------



## scratchgolf

GioCar said:


> Very good!
> 
> buonasera signor T-V _= perfect! _:clap:
> 
> Buona sera, la signora Clara s (= _Buona sera, signora Clara s _without the article "la")
> 
> I migliori auguri = _perfect! _:clap:
> 
> buenanotte (= _buona notte_)
> 
> Some other Italian lessons - at cheap prices?


Speaking of very good, did you see my AC Milan jersey the other night Gio? If not I'll wear it during the next session :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 6, 134 string quartets were nominated, 73 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the sixth nomination round.

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1 (nominations 10, points 120)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp' (nominations 10, points 106)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3 (nominations 10, points 104)
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36 (nominations 10, points 98)
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263 (nominations 8, points 86)
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit' (nominations 8, points 85)
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193 (nominations 7, points 81)
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima) (nominations 6, points 71)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13 (nominations 6, points 70)
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape) (nominations 6, points 70)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 51-60

Voting Round 6 is now open and will close on Sunday 14th December at 21:00 GMT


----------



## Guest

1. Dutilleux Ainsi
2. Gubaidulina 4
3. Beethoven 10
4. Britten 2
5. Villa-Lobos 5


----------



## scratchgolf

1. Glass 3
2. Mendelssohn 2
3. Beethoven 7
4. Dvorak 14
5. Beethoven 9

Looks like arcane and I covered all 10 already.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, Beethoven's fans really went for it in Nomination round 6, but I think there's something here for most people.



GioCar said:


> Very good! Some other Italian lessons - at cheap prices?


Grazie, signor GioCar, sei molto gentile. In truth I can just about get myself from Fiumicino into town without causing a diplomatic incident.


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn
Dutilleux
Villa-Lobos
Gubaidulina
Britten


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina
Bethoven 10
Dutilleux
Glass
Britten


----------



## Avey

Round 6 Votes

1. Beethoven - No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3 
2. Dvorak - No. 14 in A_b_, B 193
3. Beethoven - No. 10 in E_b_, Op. 74 "Harp"
4. Britten - No. 2 in C, Op. 36
5. Mendelssohn - No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 13


----------



## D Smith

Round 6 votes

1. Britten String Quartet No. 2 in C
2. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 5
3. Beethoven - No. 9 in C Major, Op. 59/3
4. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit' 
5. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105


----------



## Bruce

Round 6 votes

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 10
3. Beethoven 7
4. Dvorak 14
5. Villa-Lobos 5


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Beethoven: No. 7 
2. Glass: No. 3
3. Gubaidulina: No. 4 
4. Beethoven: No. 9 
5. Villa-Lobos: No. 5


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass
2. Dvorak
3. Beethoven 9
4. Dutilleux
5. Beethoven 7


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
2. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
3. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
4. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
5. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36


----------



## tdc

1. Villa-Lobos 
2. Britten
3. Glass
4. Gubaidulina
5. Dutilleux


----------



## GioCar

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
2. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
3. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3


----------



## ptr

Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 7
3. Beethoven 10
4. Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, 
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13


----------



## Trout

1. Villa-Lobos
2. Gubaidulina
3. Beethoven 10
4. Glass
5. Dutilleux


----------



## julianoq

1. Villa-Lobos 5
2. Beethoven 7
3. Gubaidulina 4
4. Beethoven 9
5. Glass 3


----------



## LancsMan

1. Beethoven: SQ 10 
2. Beethoven: SQ 9
3. Beethoven: SQ 7
4. Britten: SQ 2
5. Dvorak: SQ 14


----------



## GKC

Round 6 votes:

Beethoven no. 7
no. 9
no.10
Mendelssohn
Dvorak

GKC


----------



## mmsbls

1 Dvorak 14
2 Glass 3
3 Mendelssohn 2
4 Beethoven 9
5 Britten


----------



## Haydn man

1 Beethoven 10
2 Beethoven 9
3 Dvorak 14
4 Mendelssohn 2
5 Britten 2


----------



## jurianbai

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp' 
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193 
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Beethoven - 7
2. Beethoven - 10
3. Beethoven - 9
4. Mendelssohn - 2
5. Britten - 2


----------



## GioCar

TurnaboutVox said:


> Grazie, signor GioCar, sei molto gentile. In truth I can just about get myself from Fiumicino into town without causing a diplomatic incident.


Non c'è di che, signor T-Vox! 
In case you happen to fly to Malpensa or Linate, it could be useful to learn a bit of Milanese as well...


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass #3, _"Mishima"_
2. Beethoven #10, _"Harp"_
3. Mendelssohn #2
4. Beethoven #7
5. Beethoven #9


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven 9
Britten 2
Beethoven 10
Villa Lobos 5
Glass 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mina damer och herrar, you have just over 6 hours to vote in Round 6.

I will be closing and counting as ever at 21:00 GMT today Sunday 14th December.

I notice that there are a few regulars who haven't yet voted in this round, so please allow me to encourage you to do so (apart from those who habitually prefer to leave it late, who I'm sure will be voting as usual, clara s!)

Advance warning of arrangements at Christmas: I'm not going to be counting nominations on Christmas day (and anyway the totals would be even less accurate than usual!). As I've got family staying over Christmas I propose to let nomination round 8 extend over a week from Sunday 21st to Sunday 28th December.

(*I'm not pretending to know much more Swedish than this, btw)


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> (*I'm not pretending to know much more Swedish than this, btw)


The next time I'm in Blackpool we'll have to GTG and I'll buy You a pint at the Hargreaves arms and brush up on Your Swedish vocabulary! 

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ptr said:


> The next time I'm in Blackpool we'll have to GTG and I'll buy You a pint at the Hargreaves arms and brush up on Your Swedish vocabulary!  /ptr


An excellent idea, ptr!

I have holidayed in Sweden, actually, and was rather taken by how many words there are in common with, or similar to, vernacular east-coast Scots dialect. I felt quite at home.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Britten 2
2. Dutilleux Ainsi la nuit
3. Gubaidulina
4. Beethoven Harp
5. Beethoven 7


----------



## clara s

here I am
better late than never


I listened to the Beethoven no 7 today
and I was impressed
I liked it veeeery much, that’s why it’s top on my list

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F 
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263 
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C

I would greed you with a “ciao” signor T-V,
but after the proposal for cheap lessons,
I will prefer the chinese “Wan shang hao”
which is offered for free hahaha


----------



## MagneticGhost

I don't think I voted - if I did just ignore this post 

Britten 2
Dvorak 14
Gubaidulina 4
Dutilleux
Beethoven 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Goodness me, I have been busy with the cooking and phoning my father, and I almost forgot to vote before my own deadline! Here are my 6th round votes:

1. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
3. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
4. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
5. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Voting Round 6 is now closed.

There will be now an intermission during which I will count and check the votes.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #6 (Positions 51-60):

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp' (votes 19, points 102)
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1 (votes 16, points 92)
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3 (votes 18, points 91)
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36 (votes 18, points 80)
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193 (votes 16, points 75)
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape) (votes 12, points 68)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13 (votes 15, points 64)
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263 (12 votes, points 59)
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit' (12 votes, points 58)
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima) (11 votes, points 56)

__________________________________________________________________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #7 for places 61-70 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 60 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 18th December.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after six completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)


----------



## Avey

Round 7 Nominations

1. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_ Major, 
2. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
3. Dvorak - No. 10 in E_b_, B 92
4. Dvorak - No. 9 D Minor, B 75
5. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
6. Britten - No. 1 in D, Op. 25
7. Ives - No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
8. Schumann - No. 3 in A Major, Op. 41/3
9. Walton - S.Q. in A Minor
10. Prokofiev - No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92


----------



## LancsMan

Round 7 noms: -
1. Rubbra SQ 4 Op 150
2. Schumann SQ 3
3. Berg SQ Op 3
4. Haydn SQ 60 Op. 76 No 1
5. Shostakovich SQ 14 OP 142
6. Schubert SQ 8 in B flat
7. Dvorak Cypresses
8. Mozart SQ 15 K 421 in D minor
9. Bartok SQ 2
10. Beethoven SQ 8 Op 59 No 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> here I am
> better late than never
> 
> I would greed you with a "ciao" signor T-V,
> but after the proposal for cheap lessons,
> I will prefer the chinese "Wan shang hao"
> which is offered for free hahaha


Hej, clara s! You weren't late at all, thanks for your votes



MagneticGhost said:


> I don't think I voted - if I did just ignore this post


Thanks, MG. No, you hadn't voted before in round 6.

And thanks, everyone, for your votes - 30 in all for round 6, which I'd say is pretty good going.

T-V


----------



## Bruce

Round 7 nominations (in which my preference for Beethoven will become evident)

Beethoven 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Ligeti 1
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4


----------



## Aecio

Dvorak #10
Beethoven #8
Schumann #1
Schumann #3
Mendelssohn #3
Glass #4
Haydn #6 op.76
Elgar
Koechlin #1
Arriaga #3


----------



## pjang23

Lots of 2's and 4's!

1. Saariaho Nymphea
2. Brahms 2
3. Reger 4, Op.109
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Bloch 2
6. Schnittke 2
7. Bartok 2
8. Bruch 2
9. Schoenberg 4
10. Stenhammar 4


----------



## tdc

1. Carter - String Quartet No. 1
2. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
3. Saariaho - Nymphéa
4. Kurtag - String Quartet
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
6. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3
7. Bartok - String Quartet No. 2
8. Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 3
9. Ligeti - String Quartet No. 1
10. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Guest

Not only will Saariaho voters receive a complimentary "like", but also their names will be entered for a chance to win a basket of fruits and lotions in the mail.


----------



## GreenMamba

I'll make a request to post the current list in alphabetical order (if not now, then after we hit 70). It will then be easier to see if a piece is in already.

1. Lutoslawski 
2. Rochberg 3
3. Roy Harris 3
4. Elliot Carter 1
5. Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
6. Beethoven 1
7. Schnittke 2 
8. Mozart 14
9. Ives 1
10. Mozart 20


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 2 
2. Gubaidulina 3 
3. Bruch 1 
4. Takemitsu - A way alone
5. Villa-Lobos 9 
6. Shostakovich 14
7. Nielsen 3
8. Dvorak 10
9. Moeran String Quartet in A minor
10. Ireland String Quartet 2 in C minor


----------



## ptr

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
Bartók, Béla: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) (1915-17)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94 
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No. 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor
2. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
3. Glass #4 _"Buczak"_
4. Beethoven, #8 in E minor 
5. Dvorak, #13 in G
6. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
7. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
8. Shostakovich, #5 in B-flat
9. Mendelssohn, #3 in D
10. Mozart, #15 in D minor


----------



## julianoq

Villa-Lobos 9
Villa-Lobos 4
Bartok 2
Ives 1
Takemitsu A Way A Lone
Schumann 3
Beethoven 8
Glass 4
Stenhammar 4	
Saariaho Nymphea


----------



## Trout

GreenMamba said:


> I'll make a request to post the current list in alphabetical order (if not now, then after we hit 70). It will then be easier to see if a piece is in already.


Barber
Bartok 1
Bartok 3
Bartok 4
Bartok 5
Bartok 6
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 10
Beethoven 11
Beethoven 12
Beethoven 13
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 15
Beethoven 16
Berg Lyric Suite
Borodin 2
Brahms 1
Brahms 3
Britten 2
Crumb Black Angels
Debussy
Dutilleux Ainsi
Dvorak 12
Dvorak 14
Faure
Glass 3
Grieg
Gubaidulina 4
Haydn op. 33/2 "Joke"
Haydn op. 76/2 "Fifths"
Haydn op. 76/3 "Emperor"
Haydn op. 76/4 "Sunrise"
Haydn op. 76/5 "Largo"
Ives 2
Janacek 1
Janacek 2
Ligeti 2
Mendelssohn 2
Mendelssohn 6
Mozart 17 "Hunt"
Mozart 18
Mozart 19
Nielsen 1
Ravel
Reich Different Trains
Schoenberg 2
Schubert 12
Schubert 13
Schubert 14
Schubert 15
Shostakovich 3
Shostakovich 8
Shostakovich 13
Shostakovich 15
Sibelius Voces Intimae
Smetana 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Villa-Lobos 5
Webern 5 Movements


----------



## Trout

I hope T-Vox doesn't mind that I posted that. Now for my own list:

1. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
2. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
3. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet
4. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
5. Carter: String Quartet #1
6. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
7. Haas: String Quartet #7
8. Vasks: String Quartet #4
9. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
10. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10


----------



## Trout

arcaneholocaust said:


> Not only will Saariaho voters receive a complimentary "like", but also their names will be entered for a chance to win a basket of fruits and lotions in the mail.


The fruits will be from your _secret garden_, I'm assuming?


----------



## Nereffid

I think it's finally time for me to do a more pragmatic vote, and drop the ones that nobody else has been voting for, alas.

1. Vasks: String quartet no.4
2. Schnittke: String quartet no.2
3. Norgard: String quartet no.8
4. Mozart: String quartet no.15
5. Shostakovich: String quartet no.14
6. Ives: String quartet no.1
7. Ligeti: String quartet no.1
8. Glass: String quartet no.4
9. Dvorak: String quartet no.10
10. Saariaho: Nymphea


----------



## musicrom

1. Schumann - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
2. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
3. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
4. Dvorak - Cypresses 
5. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4)
6. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
7. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
8. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
9. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
10. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GreenMamba said:


> I'll make a request to post the current list in alphabetical order (if not now, then after we hit 70). It will then be easier to see if a piece is in already.


No problem, especially if someone wouldn't mind organising it...



Trout said:


> I hope T-Vox doesn't mind that I posted that. Now for my own list:


...No, absolutely no problem, thanks for doing this, Trout


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Saariaho - Nymphea (Jardin Secret III)
2. Gloria Coates 9th
3. Vasks 4th
4. Harvey 4th
5. Rubbra 4th
6. Carter 2nd
7. Schoenberg 4th
8. Corigliano 1st
9. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
10. Radulescu 4th


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg 4
2. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
3. Webern String Quartet
4. Carter 2
5. Schoenberg 1 in D minor
6. Reger E-flat major
7. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
8. Webern Six Bagatelles
9. Saariaho Nymphea
10. Ligeti 1


----------



## Guest

1. Saariaho: Nymphea
2. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1
3. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
4. Takemitsu: A Way A Lone
5. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
6. Reger: String Quartet No. 4
7. Webern: String Quartet
8. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
9. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
10. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 7th Round nominations:

1. Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
2. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
3. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
4. Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
5. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
6. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51
7. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
8. Schnittke -String Quartet No. 2
9. Carter - String Quartet #1
10. Saariaho - Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke No.3
2. Shostakovich No.9
3. Feldman No.2
4. Schumann Op.41 No.1
5. Carter No.2
6. Henze No.5
7. Saariano Nymphéa
8. Respighi Quartetto Dorico
9. Maderna Quartetto per archi in due tempi
10. Fedele Pentalogon Quartet


----------



## Guest

Looking at my numbers, I daresay I've promoted Kaija sufficiently this time around 

I CAN'T BELIEVE I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT HINDEMITH


----------



## realdealblues

1. Brahms 2
2. Tchaikovsky 2
3. Tchaikovsky 3
4. Dvorak 10
5. Mendelssohn 4
6. Mozart 15
7. Beethoven 8
8. Schubert 9
9. Mozart 14
10. Mozart 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

So far you have collectively nominated works by 5 composers previously unknown to me:

Arthur Foote - String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Alfred Francis Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Dieter Schnebel - Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)
York Höller - Antiphon (SQ #1), for string quartet and electronically transformed string quartet on tape (1976, rev. 1984)
Ivan Fedele - Pentalogon Quartet (2nd string quartet)

which I'll try to hear over the next few weeks, assuming they're on Spotify or the interwebs somewhere


----------



## GKC

Round Seven Nominations

1. Beethoven no. 8
2. Haydn opus 76 no. 6
3. Haydn opus 74 no. 2
4. Haydn opus 54 no. 2
5. Haydn opus 50 no. 3
6. Mozart no. 16
7. Shostakovich no. 9
8. Prokofiev no. 2
9. Schumann no. 3
and last (and probably least  ) Zemlinsky no. 1



GKC


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GKC said:


> Round Seven Nominations
> 
> and last (and probably least  ) Zemlinsky no. 1
> GKC


Zemlinsky is never the least of composers, and his four string quartets and sundry movements for the genre are very good. But yes, in terms of points gained. I would be (and have been) nominating works by him, but amongst so many competing works and composers you need to gather support...


----------



## GioCar

GKC said:


> Round Seven Nominations
> 
> 1. Beethoven no. 8
> 2. Haydn opus 76 no. 6
> 3. Haydn opus 74 no. 2
> 4. Haydn opus 54 no. 2
> 5. Haydn opus 50 no. 3
> 6. Mozart no. 16
> 7. Shostakovich no. 9
> 8. Prokofiev no. 2
> 9. Schumann no. 3
> and last (and probably least  ) Zemlinsky no. 1
> 
> GKC


Thanks for your vote for the ninth quartet by Shostakovich! Maybe I have been the only one who nominated it, actually since round 1, but it really deserves a better place in the list imo.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Zemlinsky is never the least of composers, and his four string quartets and sundry movements for the genre are very good. But yes, in terms of points gained. I would be (and have been) nominating works by him, but amongst so many competing works and composers you need to gather support...


Zemlinsky is a guy that I've listened to enough to know he was an ace composer for the genre, but not quite enough to pick a favorite :/


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes the next list
1 Haydn 74 1
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Beethoven 8
5 Brahms 2
6 Dvorak 7
7 Dvorak 11
8 Mozart 14
9 Elgar
10 Prokofiev 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

22 hours still remain for you to nominate your favourite string quartets in round 7 - I'll be closing and counting at 21:00 GMT tomorrow, Thursday 18th December.

Thanks again to all who have contributed, especially to those who have defied string quartet fatigue.

We salute those who have suffered string quartet burnout and may have fallen by the wayside during the 7th round.

I remain hopeful that injured comrades may yet stumble across the posting line in the coming hours...

T-V


----------



## D Smith

Round 7 Nominations

1. Brahms String Quartet No. 2
2. Britten String Quartet No. 3
3. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
4. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
5. Schubert No. 9 in G minor
6. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet 10 in Eb
7. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
8. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
9. Schumann String Quartet in A minor No. 1 Op 41
10. Schnittke String Quartet No. 2


----------



## senza sordino

Britten 1
Shostakovich 2
Schoenberg 1
Bartok 2
Brahms 2
Prokofiev 2
Villa Lobos 9
Elgar
Glass 5
Franck


----------



## mmsbls

1 Bruch 2
2 Vasks 4
3 Rochberg 3
4 Nielsen 3
5 Dvorak 10
6 Brahms 2
7 Mozart 14
8 Glass 4
9 Rubbra 4
10 Schoenberg 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is turning out to be quite intriguing, actually. A single nomination could put any of 10 quartets currently in positions 10 - 20 into the top 10. I will be interested to see what (if anything) has happened when I return tonight...


----------



## Nereffid

As we go along, I'm a little bothered (only a little) by how things are turning out in terms of the voting system.

In the 1st round, the lowest-scoring of the top 10 got votes from 11 people, whereas in the last round the equivalent was 6. I know we've had a drop in the number of voters but I reckon round 1 had 41 voters and round 6 had 31. It's a sizeable drop but the decline in consensus is even bigger: 11 out of 41 is more than one-quarter, while 6 out of 31 is less than one-fifth.

Also, a quick guesstimate of the present round suggests to me that maybe half of all nominated quartets haven't been seconded by anyone. Surely at this late stage such nominations are becoming increasingly irrelevant? I know I've given up nominating certain favourite works because it's clear there's insufficient support for them; disappointing maybe, but I've instead voted for other works I like that stand a better chance.

At the end of this round, would it be possible to get a list of all the quartets from the round, with the number of nominations they got? It might encourage more consensus voting and less, shall we say, wishful thinking.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alas, no last minute vote from clara s this time.


Nomination Round 7 is now closed.

I'll post the new voting list in around 3 hours.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nereffid said:


> As we go along, I'm a little bothered (only a little) by how things are turning out in terms of the voting system.
> 
> In the 1st round, the lowest-scoring of the top 10 got votes from 11 people, whereas in the last round the equivalent was 6. I know we've had a drop in the number of voters but I reckon round 1 had 41 voters and round 6 had 31. It's a sizeable drop but the decline in consensus is even bigger: 11 out of 41 is more than one-quarter, while 6 out of 31 is less than one-fifth.
> 
> Also, a quick guesstimate of the present round suggests to me that maybe half of all nominated quartets haven't been seconded by anyone. Surely at this late stage such nominations are becoming increasingly irrelevant? I know I've given up nominating certain favourite works because it's clear there's insufficient support for them; disappointing maybe, but I've instead voted for other works I like that stand a better chance.\


Fwiw, I don't think there's anything to worry about. I've enjoyed seeing various pieces mentioned that have little hope of getting enshrined in the final list. I've been making a point of listening to all of the more obscure pieces, and even though I haven't seconded them I've bought a few and am getting to know them at my leisure. If we had a re-vote next year I'd probably include some of the new material. During this process, I've nominated way too much Beethoven: but to hell with it, that's what I've listened to the most!

Anyways, I seem to have missed this round. My apologies, TVox!--seasonal chaos! I'll be in for the voting round.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 7, 114 string quartets were nominated, 61 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the seventh nomination round.

Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics (nominations 10, points 102)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2 (nominations 8, points 92)
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92) (nominations 9, points 92)
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2 (nominations 6, points 76)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (nominations 7, points 71)
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 7, points 70)
Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) (nominations 6, points 62)
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14 (nominations 5, points 59)
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" (nominations 6, points 58)
Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (nominations 5, points 58)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 61-70

Voting Round 7 is now open and will close on Sunday 21st December at 21:00 GMT


----------



## pjang23

Saariaho
Brahms
Schnittke
Bartok
Schoenberg



Nereffid said:


> As we go along, I'm a little bothered (only a little) by how things are turning out in terms of the voting system.
> 
> In the 1st round, the lowest-scoring of the top 10 got votes from 11 people, whereas in the last round the equivalent was 6. I know we've had a drop in the number of voters but I reckon round 1 had 41 voters and round 6 had 31. It's a sizeable drop but the decline in consensus is even bigger: 11 out of 41 is more than one-quarter, while 6 out of 31 is less than one-fifth.
> 
> Also, a quick guesstimate of the present round suggests to me that maybe half of all nominated quartets haven't been seconded by anyone. Surely at this late stage such nominations are becoming increasingly irrelevant? I know I've given up nominating certain favourite works because it's clear there's insufficient support for them; disappointing maybe, but I've instead voted for other works I like that stand a better chance.
> 
> At the end of this round, would it be possible to get a list of all the quartets from the round, with the number of nominations they got? It might encourage more consensus voting and less, shall we say, wishful thinking.


Shall we expand votes to 20 nominations? It'll give people more space to vote for others' works without having to give up unlikely personal favorites.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> As we go along, I'm a little bothered (only a little) by how things are turning out in terms of the voting system.
> 
> In the 1st round, the lowest-scoring of the top 10 got votes from 11 people, whereas in the last round the equivalent was 6. I know we've had a drop in the number of voters but I reckon round 1 had 41 voters and round 6 had 31. It's a sizeable drop but the decline in consensus is even bigger: 11 out of 41 is more than one-quarter, while 6 out of 31 is less than one-fifth.


I think it is probably true that there's less consensus about the pieces now being nominated. In the first few rounds a lot of works were nominated that could be supported by both 'traditionalists' and 'modernists' amongst us.



Nereffid said:


> Also, a quick guesstimate of the present round suggests to me that maybe half of all nominated quartets haven't been seconded by anyone.


In all rounds so far there has been a majority of 'un-seconded' works



Nereffid said:


> Surely at this late stage such nominations are becoming increasingly irrelevant? I know I've given up nominating certain favourite works because it's clear there's insufficient support for them; disappointing maybe, but I've instead voted for other works I like that stand a better chance.


You might be surprised at how well many people's nominations 'fit' with the 'top 20' or so works at the time they vote. People are counting, so as to make their votes count. I don't see anything wrong with that.



Nereffid said:


> At the end of this round, would it be possible to get a list of all the quartets from the round, with the number of nominations they got? It might encourage more consensus voting and less, shall we say, wishful thinking.


What is the consensus - do you want me to make this available to everyone?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Fwiw, I don't think there's anything to worry about. I've enjoyed seeing various pieces mentioned that have little hope of getting enshrined in the final list. I've been making a point of listening to all of the more obscure pieces, and even though I haven't seconded them I've bought a few and am getting to know them at my leisure. If we had a re-vote next year I'd probably include some of the new material. During this process, I've nominated way too much Beethoven: but to hell with it, that's what I've listened to the most!
> 
> Anyways, I seem to have missed this round. My apologies, TVox!--seasonal chaos! I'll be in for the voting round.


Sorry, Blanc, that you missed your chance this time. Glad you're enjoying the project, though.


----------



## LancsMan

1: Bartok SQ 2
2: Beethoven SQ 8
3. Brahms SQ 2 
4. Dvorak SQ 10
5. Nielsen SQ 3


----------



## D Smith

Round 7 votes

1. Brahms String Quartet No. 2
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 8 in E minor Op. 59/2
3. Bartok String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17
4. Dvorak op.51 String Quartet 10 in Eb
5. Schnittke String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho
Schnittke
Ligeti
Bartok 
Carter


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke
2. Ligeti
3. Carter
4. Saariaho
5. Beethoven


----------



## tdc

1. Carter
2. Schoenberg
3. Saariaho
4. Nielsen
5. Bartok


----------



## tdc

A lot of works I voted for made it in this round - for the first time more than I could fit in a top 5. Last round there were only 2 of my choices that made it. For the record I also like Schnittke's 2nd SQ and would've voted for it next round.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
2. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92)
3. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
5. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## senza sordino

I don't know most of the works that made it in this round. I'll do my best to try to listen to them on Spotify. I'll do my best to try to vote by Sunday, but don't hold your breath. I'm going away for the Christmas break, so I'm not sure if I'll be voting in the next round or two. Moreover, I'm running out of string quartets and input to this string quartet list.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
3. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) 
4. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 
5. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> *I don't know most of the works that made it in this round*. I'll do my best to try to listen to them on Spotify. I'll do my best to try to vote by Sunday, but don't hold your breath. I'm going away for the Christmas break, so I'm not sure if I'll be voting in the next round or two. Moreover, I'm running out of string quartets and input to this string quartet list.


Thank-you for your interest and input up to now, Senza. I think there will be a few people who will be beginning to have the same problem as the most familiar works come to be 'enshrined' and are replaced by works fewer people will know.

I won't hold my breath, thanks  , and I don't expect that people will prioritise nominating and voting at Christmas!

T-V


----------



## Nereffid

TurnaboutVox said:


> You might be surprised at how well many people's nominations 'fit' with the 'top 20' or so works at the time they vote. People are counting, so as to make their votes count. I don't see anything wrong with that.


Oh, I'm all for it, particularly at this stage. The whole point of compiling these lists is to achieve a consensus, so consensus "by any means necessary" is good. In the early rounds the nomination process works fine because there's plenty of contributors and many "obvious" choices, so the consensus is self-creating. But by round 7 we've less "obvious" consensus, so vote-counting and collaboration seems the obvious way to go. I'm suggesting maybe we go some way toward formalising that process, at least making it easier to coordinate votes.
For instance: rather than split the Haydn vote, why don't the Haydn fans agree on which quartets to push.


----------



## ptr

Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67)


----------



## GioCar

1. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
3. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
4. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 25. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92)
5. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92)


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Alas, no last minute vote from clara s this time.
> 
> Nomination Round 7 is now closed.
> 
> I'll post the new voting list in around 3 hours.


I was preparing the party for the office and I came home late

and I forgot to nominate

I lost my image as a "last minute voter"

what must I do to regain it?


----------



## Guest

Guess I'll pick the ones I initially voted for. Good round though.

1. Saariaho
2. Ligeti
3. Carter
4. Schoenberg
5. Schnittke


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg 4
2. Saariaho Nymphea
3. Ligeti 1
4. Carter 1
5. Beethoven 8


----------



## mmsbls

Nielsen
Dvorak
Brahms 
Schoenberg
Beethoven


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2 
2. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 
3. Bartók: String Quartet No 2
4. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 
5. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8


----------



## GKC

Beethoven 
Bartok
Brahms
Dvorak
Nielsen

GKC


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven
Dvorak
Brahms
Nielsen
Bartok


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> I was preparing the party for the office and I came home late
> 
> and I forgot to nominate
> 
> I lost my image as a "last minute voter"
> 
> what must I do to regain it?


I'll let you and Blancrocher off this time, clara s, as it's Christmas.

Ma, penso che sai che cosa devi fare la prossima volta!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I was preparing the party for the office and I came home late
> 
> and I forgot to nominate
> 
> I lost my image as a "last minute voter"
> 
> what must I do to regain it?


Deleted....................


----------



## jurianbai

1.Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
2.Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92)
3.Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 
4.Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) 
5.Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2


----------



## Avey

Round 7 Votes (60 votes later, yet gems within!)

1. Nielsen - No. 3 in E_b_, Op. 14 (Glad this (finally) made it)
2. Dvorak - No. 10 in E_b_, B 92
3. Schnittke - S.Q. No. 2 (Side note: First heard this _because of_ all the nominations these past few weeks. So absurdly intense. Sad I was unable to nominate this earlier.)
4. Brahms - No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 51/2
5. Ligeti - S.Q. No. 1, "Metamorphoses nocturnes"


----------



## Bruce

Round 7 votes

Beethoven 8
Ligeti 1
Dvorak 10
Brahms 2
Nielsen 3


----------



## Guest

Out of curiosity, TVox, are you planning, at any point, to up the number of allowed nominations per round to 20 like we did on the last two lists? This helped a bit with mine to get more votes for more works to get a better sense of a consensus, but your list has far greater participation per round, so it's obviously a different scenario. Just wondering.


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Beethoven, #8
2. Brahms, #2
3. Dvorak, #10

(no 4th or 5th vote)


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'll let you and Blancrocher off this time, clara s, as it's Christmas.
> 
> Ma, penso che sai che cosa devi fare la prossima volta!


huh, very kind of you T-V

si, Io so che cosa devo fare... esattamente hahaha


----------



## Haydn man

My votes for this round
Beethoven 8
Brahms 2
Dvorak 10

No 4th or 5th for me as I running into the same issues as some others, in that the remainder of the list is largely unknown.
I am still getting nominations onto the short list but my Haydn choices do not seem popular so I may look at what other Haydn SQ are getting support and rethink the situation
But it is all good fun


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn man said:


> I am still getting nominations onto the short list but my Haydn choices do not seem popular so I may look at what other Haydn SQ are getting support and rethink the situation
> But it is all good fun


A good idea, I think. No-one else has nominated my current favourite and as I've tended to nominate late in each round, there hasn't seemed much point in me nominating it myself! (Op 51, for the curious.)

I can certainly post the full list of nominations for round 7, as suggested by Nereffid, if people wish to see that.


----------



## senza sordino

I did my homework and listened to all but one of the pieces nominated in this round. Before today I knew three of them. 

My votes
Beethoven 8
Dvorak 10
Brahms 2
Schoenberg 4
Saariaho Nymphea Jardin Secret

I will be going away for twelve days, away for Christmas and New Years. I will do my best to nominate and vote. I'll take my list of nominations with me. But it's possible I'll miss the next round or two.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 7th round votes:

1. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
2. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51
3. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 4
4. Schnittke -String Quartet No. 2
5. Carter - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Minasama, konbanwa. 

Voting Round 7 is now closed.

There will be now a short intermission during which I will count and check the votes.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #7 (Positions 61 - 70):

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2 (votes 16, points 81)
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B.92) (votes 15, points 72)
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2 (votes 13, points 64)
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics (votes 10, points 58)
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14 (votes 10, points 50)
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz.67) (votes 11, points 49)
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (votes 10, points 48)
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 10, points 47)
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (votes 9, points 45)
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" (votes 7, points 35)

__________________________________________________ ________________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #8 for places 71-80 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 10 String Quartets, besides those 70 works already listed. The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1.

This round will end after 9 days to allow for contributors being busy over Christmas and New Year, at 21:00 GMT on Tuesday 30th December.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after seven completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by arcaneholocaust
> Out of curiosity, TVox, are you planning, at any point, to up the number of allowed nominations per round to 20 like we did on the last two lists? This helped a bit with mine to get more votes for more works to get a better sense of a consensus, but your list has far greater participation per round, so it's obviously a different scenario. Just wondering.


Certainly we could do that in later rounds, but actually at the moment we're still getting sufficient nominations that 10 each is still a fair bit of data.



> Originally posted by clara s
> huh, very kind of you T-V
> 
> si, Io so che cosa devo fare... esattamente hahaha


I think I may have come across as rather ungracious in my previous response, so please accept my apology, clara s


----------



## Avey

Keep at it, Vox. Much appreciated, all this bookkeeping.


----------



## Avey

Round 8 Nominations

1. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
2. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
3. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
4. Britten - No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25
5. Ives - No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
6. Schumann - No. 3 in A Major, Op. 41/3
7. Prokofiev - No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92
8. Walton - S.Q. in A Minor
9. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
10. Verdi - S.Q.


----------



## LancsMan

Here goes:
1: Rubbra - SQ 4 Op.150
2: Schumann - SQ 3
3: Berg - SQ Op. 3
4: Haydn - SQ 60 Op. 76 No.1
5: Shostakovich - SQ 14 Op. 142
6: Schubert - SQ 8 in B flat
7: Dvorak - Cypresses
8: Mozart - SQ 15 K 421 in D minor
9: Beethoven - SQ 1 Op 18 No 1
10: Ades - Arcadiana

Well so far I've seen at least one of my nominations make it through each round. Something tells me this might be about to end. I promise not to sulk if that happens!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Certainly we could do that in later rounds, but actually at the moment we're still getting sufficient nominations that 10 each is still a fair bit of data.


I'm noticing that as well in my own documents  perhaps an option to switch on past 100? (If/When)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> Well so far I've seen at least one of my nominations make it through each round. Something tells me this might be about to end. I promise not to sulk if that happens!


Going by the tallies from the last round, you'll have a good chance of getting one of those in, LancsMan.



arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm noticing that as well in my own documents  perhaps an option to switch on past 100? (If/When)


I was also thinking that, arcaneholocaust.


----------



## Trout

Here's the new alphabetical list of the quartets on the list:

Barber
Bartok 1
Bartok 2
Bartok 3
Bartok 4
Bartok 5
Bartok 6
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 8
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 10
Beethoven 11
Beethoven 12
Beethoven 13
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 15
Beethoven 16
Berg Lyric Suite
Borodin 2
Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Brahms 3
Britten 2
Carter 1
Crumb Black Angels
Debussy
Dutilleux Ainsi
Dvorak 10
Dvorak 12
Dvorak 14
Faure
Glass 3
Grieg
Gubaidulina 4
Haydn op. 33/2 "Joke"
Haydn op. 76/2 "Fifths"
Haydn op. 76/3 "Emperor"
Haydn op. 76/4 "Sunrise"
Haydn op. 76/5 "Largo"
Ives 2
Janacek 1
Janacek 2
Ligeti 1
Ligeti 2
Mendelssohn 2
Mendelssohn 6
Mozart 17 "Hunt"
Mozart 18
Mozart 19
Nielsen 1
Nielsen 3
Ravel
Reich Different Trains
Saariaho Nymphea
Schnittke 2
Schoenberg 2
Schoenberg 4
Schubert 12
Schubert 13
Schubert 14
Schubert 15
Shostakovich 3
Shostakovich 8
Shostakovich 13
Shostakovich 15
Sibelius Voces Intimae
Smetana 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Villa-Lobos 5
Webern 5 Movements


With the last round, we have finished off all the Bartok, Brahms, and Ligeti quartets as well as all the non-op. 18 Beethoven ones.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Also all the Debussy and Ravel string quartets


----------



## ptr

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94 
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No. 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)

I'll keep my list as I like to persistently bang my head against the wall of impossibilities! 

/ptr


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think I may have come across as rather ungracious in my previous response, so please accept my apology, clara s


a misunderstanding

when I wrote I know what I must do next time, I was meaning, that I would reply on time

but I came home very late last night and I missed again my voting

you are not ungracious at all, I think you are a very kind person

and in this thread, you are doing a really good job, because i have listened a loooooot of string quartets lately

ciao signor T-V


----------



## Chris

Avey said:


> Round 8 Nominations
> 
> *1. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2*
> .
> .


At long last it gets its due recognition :tiphat:


----------



## Aecio

Glass #4
Schumann #3
Schumann #1
Haydn #6, op.76
Mendelssohn #3
Arriaga #3
Koechlin #1
Stenhammar #4
Myaskovsky #13
Elgar


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Mendelssohn, #4 in E minor
2. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
3. Glass #4 _"Buczak"_
4. Dvorak, #13 in G
5. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
6. Shostakovich, #5 in B-flat
7. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
8. Mozart, #15 in D minor
9. Mendelssohn, #3 in D
10. Haas, #7


----------



## Skilmarilion

ptr said:


> I'll keep my list as I like to persistently bang my head against the wall of impossibilities!
> 
> /ptr


You may just be in good company.


----------



## ptr

Skilmarilion said:


> You may just be in good company.
> 
> View attachment 59214


That Mahlerian dude is my hero! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Chris said:


> At long last it gets its due recognition :tiphat:


This is not an exclusive club, Chris, please feel free to submit your own nomination list.

T-V


----------



## pjang23

1. Reger 4, Op.109
2. Mendelssohn 4
3. Bloch 2
4. Bruch 2
5. Stenhammar 4
6. Bridge 2
7. Crawford-Seeger
8. Takemitsu A Way Alone
9. Rochberg 3
10. Vasks 4


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Lutoslawski 
2. Rochberg 3
3. Beethoven 1
4. Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
5. Mozart 14
6. Harris 3
7. Shostakovich 5
8. Mozart 20
9. Hindemith 4
10. Ives 1


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
> Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
> Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
> Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
> Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)
> 
> Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94
> Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
> Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
> Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
> Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No. 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
> 
> I'll keep my list as I like to persistently bang my head against the wall of impossibilities!
> 
> /ptr


The Ferneyhough, Webern, Maderna, and Norgard are somewhere on my list, if not visible in the top 10. And the Haas, Dillon, and Holler are high on the to-do list (I have only done Haas 7 and Dillon 2...).


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> The Ferneyhough, Webern, Maderna, and Norgard are somewhere on my list, if not visible in the top 10. And the Haas, Dillon, and Holler are high on the to-do list (I have only done Haas 7 and Dillon 2...).


Yea, there's an incredible amount of string quartets floating around out there and one of my best reasons for being persistent is that my hunch is that the average voter/nominator will cover the well known basics!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar
Rubbra 4
Coates 9
Salonen - Homunculous
Haas 3
Webern - Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
Shostakovich 14
Britten 3
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Tchaikovsky 3


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Salonen - Homunculus
2. Stravinsky - 3 Pieces for SQ
3. Mozart - 14
4. Lutoslawski - String Quartet
5. Georg Friedrich Haas - 3
6. Roy Harris - 3
7. Crawford-Seeger
8. Rihm - 10
9. Lachenmann - 3 "Grido"
10. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Coates 9th
2. Vasks 4th
3. Rubbra 4th
4. Harvey 4th
5. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
6. Corigliano 1st
7. Haas 3rd
8. Carter 2nd
9. Radulescu 4th
10. Britten 1st


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 8th round nominations:

1. Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
2. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
3. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
4. Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
5. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
6. Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ Op.51 Hob.III:50-56
7. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25
8. Britten - String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
9. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet
10. Cage - String Quartet in Four Parts

Rats. I wanted to post about 35 works and had to have several goes at constructing a reasonably representative ten. I don't think I've done all that well.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> 6. Schoenberg 4th


This we already have, Simon


----------



## musicrom

1. Schumann - String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
2. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
3. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
4. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
5. Dvorak - Cypresses 
6. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
7. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
8. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
9. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
10. Rachmaninoff - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## D Smith

Trying to be somewhat more tactical this time and less wishful thinking!

Round 8 nominations

1. Britten 1 in D major, Op. 25
2. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
3. Haydn Op. 74 No. 1
4. Schubert No. 9 in G minor
5. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
6. Mozart String Quartet No. 14
7. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
8. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
9. Schumann String Quartet No. 3 Op 41
10. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3


----------



## GKC

D Smith said:


> 5. Haydn Op. 72 No. 2


Did you mean opus. 74 no. 2 or op. 71 no. 2?

GKC


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> This we already have, Simon


Sorry... Fixed.


----------



## D Smith

GKC said:


> Did you mean opus. 74 no. 2 or op. 71 no. 2?
> 
> GKC


Thanks, fixed. Op.74 No. 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

musicrom said:


> 10. Rachmaninoff - String Quartet No. 2


Woah.



MagneticGhost said:


> Tchaikovsky 3


Good work here. My hunch is that, if this thing goes another 15 rounds or so, this bad boy will get in. :tiphat:


----------



## Trout

1. Rochberg 3
2. Crawford Seeger
3. Haydn op. 33/1
4. Haas 7
5. Vasks 4
6. Bruch 2
7. Elgar
8. Haydn op. 20/5
9. Lachenmann Gran Torso
10. Xenakis Tetras


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes the next lot for round 8
1 Haydn 74 1
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Haydn 76 1
5 Haydn 33 1
6 Dvorak 7
7 Dvorak 11
8 Mozart 14
9 Elgar
10 Prokofiev 1

I tried nominating less Haydn, I really did, but he kept looking over my shoulder at the top 100 and muttering and rolling his eyes.
So I feel compelled to nominate more of his works


----------



## realdealblues

1. Mendelssohn 4
2. Tchaikovsky 3
3. Dvorak 13
4. Tchaikovsky 2
5. Mendelssohn 5
6. Mozart 14
7. Mozart 20
8. Mozart 15
9. Mendelssohn 3
10. Gould


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn man said:


> I tried nominating less Haydn, I really did, but he kept looking over my shoulder at the top 100 and muttering and rolling his eyes. So I feel compelled to nominate more of his works


At least you nominated Haydn quartets that have already gained some support in this round. I should think he'd be looking at the current nomination round and thinking "Ach, Gott in Himmel! Meine votes are divided amongst 8 of meine quartetten!"

Well, maybe not in 'Deutsch-lish' but you get the idea...


----------



## Guest

This is going to be a tough round! So many things I want to support now that I freed up some space in my own postings...


----------



## GKC

Round 8 :

1. Smetana no. 2
2. Haydn opus 76 no. 1
3. Haydn opus 74 no. 2
4. Haydn opus 71 no. 2
5. Haydn opus 54 no. 2
6. Yep opus 50 no. 3
7. Shostakovich no. 5
8. Shostakovich no. 9
9. Prokofiev no. 2
(drumroll...)
10. Zemlinsky no. 1

Das ist alles 

GKC


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GKC said:


> Round 8 :
> 
> 10. Zemlinsky no. 1
> 
> Das ist alles
> 
> GKC





TurnaboutVox said:


> 7. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25


You and I are going to have to get together on Zemlinsky, GKC. 6 points just isn't gonna do it...


----------



## GKC

TurnaboutVox said:


> You and I are going to have to get together on Zemlinsky, GKC. 6 points just isn't gonna do it...


I'll see what I can do in future ;-)


----------



## senza sordino

Britten 1
Schoenberg 1
Shostakovich 2
Prokofiev 2
Elgar
Mendelssohn 3
Villa Lobos 9
Franck
Glass 5
Shostakovich 12


----------



## clara s

My Christmas string quartet list

about the same as before, as my nominations are going veeeeery slowly


1. E. Carter no 3
2. F. Mendelssohn no 4
3. I. Xenakis tetras
4. H. Wolf in D minor
5.	A. Bruckner
6.	A. Schönberg no 0 
7.	R. Schumann no 1 
8.	A. Webern op. 28
9.	L. Cherubini no 1
10.	Tchaikovsky no 3


bonsoir monsieur T/V


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke No.3
2. Shostakovich No.9
3. Feldman No.2
4. Schumann Op.41 No.1
5. Carter No.2
6. Henze No.5
7. Respighi Quartetto Dorico
8. Maderna Quartetto per archi in due tempi
9. Fedele Pentalogon Quartet
10 Lutosławski String Quartet


----------



## tdc

1. Kurtag - String Quartet
2. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
3. Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 3
4. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 3
5. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 2
6. Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 4
7. Ives - String Quartet No. 1
8. Xenakis - Tetras
9. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4
10. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Bruce

Round 8 nominations

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Rochberg 3
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4


----------



## mmsbls

1 Bruch 2
2 Vasks 4
3 Rochberg 3
4 Mozart 14
5 Glass 4
6 Rubbra 4
7 Arriaga 3
8 Bowen 3
9 Mendelssohn 4
10 Dohnanyi 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen of the thread,

Just to remind you that you still have 36 hours to make your Round 8 nominations, should you wish to do so.

We are still awaiting the votes of a few regulars who have, no doubt, been very busy over Christmas. Any new or occasional participants will be made welcome!

After nominations close on Tuesday at 21:00 GMT there will be *5 days* in which to vote for the new top ten works over the New Year. Voting round 8 will close on *Sunday 4th January at 21:00 GMT*, when Round 9 nominations will open and we'll revert to the usual Thursday / Sunday deadlines.

Seasonal Greetings

T-Vox


----------



## Nereffid

Seeing as it's Christmas, most of my votes are charitable.

1. Vasks: String quartet no.4
2. Glass: String quartet no.4 (Buczak)
3. Shostakovich: String quartet no.14
4. Prokofiev: String quartet no.2
5. Stenhammar: String quartet no.4
6. Ives: String quartet no.1
7. Harris: String quartet no.3
8. Mozart: String quartet no.15
9. Coates: String quartet no.9
10. Dvorak: Cypresses


----------



## Guest

I have been a mixture of busy with a hint of just re-listening to various quartets (and trying new ones). I am 87% sure you can count on me, TVox!


----------



## Guest

Vaguely tactical this time...didn't particular have the energy after everything to finish tallying

1. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
2. Haas: String Quartet No. 3
3. Takemitsu: A Way A Lone
4. Reger: String Quartet No. 4
5. Webern: String Quartet
6. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
7. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5
8. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
9. Webern: Six Bagatelles
10. Kurtag: String Quartet

Bed, I think.

NOTE: I may refine this in the morning (and make it clear if I do so), but I wanted to submit something in case I end up in a rush to work.


----------



## Guest

arcaneholocaust said:


> Vaguely tactical this time...didn't particular have the energy after everything to finish tallying
> 
> 1. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
> 2. Haas: String Quartet No. 3
> 3. Takemitsu: A Way A Lone
> 4. Reger: String Quartet No. 4
> 5. Webern: String Quartet
> 6. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
> 7. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5
> 8. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
> 9. Webern: Six Bagatelles
> 10. Kurtag: String Quartet
> 
> Bed, I think.
> 
> NOTE: I may refine this in the morning (and make it clear if I do so), but I wanted to submit something in case I end up in a rush to work.


Edited For Tactics 

1. Haas: String Quartet No. 3
2. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1
3. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2
4. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
5. Britten: String Quartet No. 1
6. Webern: String Quartet
7. Reger: String Quartet No. 4
8. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
9. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4
10. Xenakis: Tetras


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> Edited For Tactics


Hmm, yes....if you hadn't done this I would have _had_ to have words with you about the _particular_ Hindemith quartet you were thinking of nominating this round!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hmm, yes....if you hadn't done this I would have _had_ to have words with you about the _particular_ Hindemith quartet you were thinking of nominating this round!


Lol, it was actually a typo or memory slip. No. 4 was always my intention. Something didn't look right...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Roumd 8 nominations are now closed.

There will be an interval whilst I roughly estimate how many voted for what, and to what extent.

Back soon

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 8, 126 string quartets were nominated, 70 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 8 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the eighth nomination round.
I am quite happy for these to go forward to the 9th round of voting

1. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2 (nominations 6, points 80)
2. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 6, points 72)
3. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 (nominations 6, points 67)
4. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 (nominations 6, points 64)
5. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92 (nominations 6, points 64)
6. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1 (nominations 5, points 63)
7. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 5, points 61)
8. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No.3 "In iij. Noct" (nominations 5, points 60)


The next four in the nominations list are giving me some cause for concern. Only the Tchaikovsky #3, no. 11 by points, seems to me to have wide enough support for a reasonable consensus.

9. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 4, points 53)
10. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4 Op.150 (nominations 4, points 52)
11. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor (nominations 5, points 50)
12. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op 83 (nominations 5, points 48)
(no lower ranked quartet had a total of 5 nominations or 50 points)

By points, the Glass and Rubbra quartets would make it in

By nominations, the Tchaikovsky and the Elgar would

If we take both into account and impose an admittedly arbitrary minimum of 5 nominations and 50 points then only the Tchaikovsky would make it into round 8

How would we like to proceed?


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> How would we like to proceed?


Choose and rank five from those twelve. The top ten of those then get revealed by you as 71-80, the two lowest go back into possibility for the next vote-for-ten round.

edit: or what D Smith says, I'm fine with whatever


----------



## D Smith

I don't understand what the problem is. As I understood the rules, points were awarded by position in the nominations. There was never any mention of some minimum threshold for how many times a piece had to be nominated to be considered, at least as I understood it. So why aren't Glass and Rubbra 9 and 10?

Nomination scoring from post 1 of this thread:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.


----------



## SimonNZ

Somehow I felt sure Gloria Coates and Takemitsu were getting on this time.


----------



## D Smith

I was hoping for more Haydn, but I'm about to give that losing cause up!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

D Smith said:


> I don't understand what the problem is. As I understood the rules, points were awarded by position in the nominations. There was never any mention of some minimum threshold for how many times a piece had to be nominated to be considered, at least as I understood it. So why aren't Glass and Rubbra 9 and 10?
> 
> Nomination scoring from post 1 of this thread:
> 
> The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.


That's a fair point, D Smith. I just wasn't comfortable listing a work for the voting round with as little support as fewer than 5 nominations (or 50 points) without consulting the thread participants (that was my private threshold, below which I'd decided to consult.) If the consensus is that people are happy with the top ten by points, I'll go with that.

T-V

PS any thoughts, pjang23 or arcaneholocaust, as you both hosted recent TC list projects?


----------



## Guest

We had significantly less participation from the start than this one, though I suspect there was a bit more consensus on some of the art songs. I don't know about pjang, but I always went by points first, but I will say that, once the number of nominations proved troublesome, I upped the allowed nominations to 20. More people nominated more works, allowing more nominations to intersect, and consensus went back up for a few rounds. If you have people like me that are loosely following what other people are nominating, longer lists will mean consensus. Going by how I ran mine, I would have made Glass and Rubbra #9 and #10 but strongly considered changing future rounds. 

You could do a system where number of nominations is a tie-breaker, but my understanding is that it cannot take precedence OVER points, hence the whole system.

@ SimonNZ: I've been noticing how support seems to wax and wane. Tactical voting ******** like myself are most guilty. I think Coates was very close, by my calculations, but Takemitsu support dropped. Likewise, I know Feldman's mammoth was close a few rounds ago, but not so much any more. And do we need to talk about Reger?


----------



## Bruce

Whatever criteria you choose is okay with me. As we get into the higher decades (if I may use that term), the difference between various nominations is naturally going to become ever less. At that point, it doesn't matter quite so much. Is a quartet really that much more or less qualified for such a list based on only one vote or nomination? On the other hand, you do need some sort of criteria. However you choose, I think you're doing a really wonderful job, and I appreciate all the effort going into this project. I'm eager to see the final results.


----------



## mmsbls

I will second Bruce's thoughts. I don't think anyone will really care if a work is #82 compared to #92. If there's a clear method, I'm happy. I think you should choose how to proceed, and we will follow.


----------



## pjang23

I'm all fine with going by points. The only time I've overrided it was when someone made a last-second edit that (unintentionally) pushed one work from 10th to 11th place by one point and the 12th place work was far below. In that case I included all 11 works in the voting round.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, thanks, everyone, for your input, that's been helpful in clarifying my thoughts.

I think there is a consensus that we should just go with the top ten quartets by nomination *points*.

My guess is that Christmas may have limited participation slightly, so let's just wait and see in nomination round 9. If there's not greater consensus then an increase in nominations per round (to 12 or 15) might be an option for future rounds.

I will also think about whether 'post 100'. i.e. rounds 11+, we might think about a minimum number of nominations or points. Once 5 works cannot reach it in a particular round, the project stops - or something like that - would be my suggestion.

___________________________________________________________________________

In Nomination Round 8, 126 string quartets were nominated, 70 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the eighth nomination round.

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2 (nominations 6, points 80)
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 6, points 72)
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 (nominations 6, points 67)
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387 (nominations 6, points 64)
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92 (nominations 6, points 64)
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1 (nominations 5, points 63)
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 5, points 61)
G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct" (nominations 5, points 60)
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 4, points 53)
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150 (nominations 4, points 52)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 71 - 80

Voting Round 8 is now open and will close on Sunday 4th January at 21:00 GMT


----------



## LancsMan

Here's my votes: -
1. Rubbra: SQ 4
2. Mozart: SQ 14
3. Schumann: SQ 1
4. Mendelssohn: SQ 4
5. Britten: SQ 1


----------



## Nereffid

I'm a bit late for this argument, but my 2 cents is that I'm glad you've stuck with the points-based system. I don't think you should change the system in the middle of a round.
Well, I did voice concerns about consensus at the start of this one and I think I've been proved right. This time there were, what, 25 people participating, and only 10 works could muster 5 votes. At this stage the nomination/vote system might have jumped the shark. If we want a proper consensus to emerge now then we've surely got to avoid a situation where only 56 out of 126 works get more than a single nomination.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Vasks
2. Glass
3. Mozart
4. Prokofiev
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> I'm a bit late for this argument, but my 2 cents is that I'm glad you've stuck with the points-based system. I don't think you should change the system in the middle of a round.


No, I didn't want to do that either, but I did want to get some opinions on whether it was OK to 'list' works supported by so few participants. (I wish now that I had stipulated a cut off at the start). I discovered last night that in the latter rounds of the chamber duos project works were getting in with 3 nominations, which reassured me somewhat.



Nereffid said:


> Well, I did voice concerns about consensus at the start of this one and I think I've been proved right. This time there were, what, 25 people participating, and only 10 works could muster 5 votes. At this stage the nomination/vote system might have jumped the shark. If we want a proper consensus to emerge now then we've surely got to avoid a situation where only 56 out of 126 works get more than a single nomination.


Yes, you did. As I have said before, people might wish to find a compromise work which several people could support, if they wish to ensure a particular composer gets (more) works on the list. Haydn has suffered disproportionately on this account, his nominations split between a dozen works in the last round.


----------



## D Smith

Round 8 votes

1. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
2. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major
3. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F Minor
4. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minot
5. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor


----------



## ptr

*R8V*

G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
2. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
3. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
4. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 
5. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1 (nominations 5, points 63)


----------



## Guest

1. Haas
2. Schumann
3. Prokofiev
4. Mozart
5. Vasks


----------



## tdc

1. Prokofiev
2. Britten
3. Haas
4. Glass
5. Mozart


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Mendelssohn, #4
2. Glass, #4 _"Buczak"_
3. Rochberg*, #3
4. Schumann, #1
5. Vasks*, #4

* enjoyed both of these a great deal, having been unfamiliar with either composer before seeing them nominated in this thread.


----------



## Aecio

Glass
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Rubbra
Vasks


----------



## Haydn man

Calling all Haydn supporters
We meet at midnight under the third lampost past the old clock, tactics to be agreed for future rounds
Can't have these jumped up young upstarts taking the nominations from the master


----------



## Trout

1. Rochberg
2. Vasks
3. Haas
4. Mozart
5. Rubbra


I listed two Haydn works in my last list (op. 33/1 and op. 20/5), but they were not the ones that seemed closest to making the list. I know op. 33/1 had some support in the past few rounds, so I will stick with it, but I fear it may be too late for op. 20/5 to make the list. I will re-listen to the other "popular" Haydn quartets and see what I can do.

Regarding consensus, I do believe this is another round in which at least one of each person's top 10 has made the voting list. So while support for any individual piece may not be as wide as before, I think this process still is a fair reflection of and agreement among everyone's preferences. (I do recognize that not everyone's top 10 reflects their preferences; some have compromised their nominations to support more popular works. But it is worth mentioning that some who have "stuck it out" are now starting to see results, e.g. with the Haas and Rubbra works making the list because of their steadfast initial nominators.)


----------



## pjang23

I do think increasing to 15 or 20 would help increase consensus. With only ten spots going into uncharted territory, I think people are reluctant to give up precious votes to other works (especially to ones which have little chance of getting in).

Mendelssohn 4
Rochberg 3
Vasks 4
Rubbra 4
Schumann 1


----------



## mmsbls

1 Vasks 4
2 Rochberg 3
3 Mozart 14
4 Glass 4
5 Rubbra 4


----------



## GKC

Haydn man said:


> Calling all Haydn supporters
> We meet at midnight under the third lampost past the old clock, tactics to be agreed for future rounds
> Can't have these jumped up young upstarts taking the nominations from the master


I'll be there.....


----------



## GKC

1. Mozart
2. Schumann
3. Prokofiev
4. Mendelssohn
5. Britten


----------



## musicrom

1. Schumann 1
2. Prokofiev 2
3. Vasks 4
4. Britten 1
5. Mozart 14


----------



## tortkis

I couldn't make a nomination list on time. Can I vote?

1. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
2. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
3. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
4. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
5. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Rochberg
2. Mozart
3. Schumann
4. Rubbra
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## SimonNZ

Vasks 
Rubbra
Haas
Britten
Mozart


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> I couldn't make a nomination list on time. Can I vote?


Certainly, Tortkis. Welcome to the thread.

We look forward to your nominations in future rounds.


----------



## Bruce

Here are my votes:

Rochberg #3
Prokofiev #2
Mozart #14
Mendelssohn #4
Britten #1


----------



## Avey

Round 8 Votes

1. Mendelssohn - No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 44/2
2. Britten - No. 1 in D, Op. 25
3. Prokofiev - No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92
4. Glass - No. 4
5. Schumann - No. 1 in A Minor, Op. 41/1


----------



## clara s

Haydn man said:


> Calling all Haydn supporters
> We meet at midnight under the third lampost past the old clock, tactics to be agreed for future rounds
> Can't have these jumped up young upstarts taking the nominations from the master


state the street, city, region, country, continent and I will be there on time


----------



## Blancrocher

Round 8: 

1. Mozart 14
2. Schumann 1
3. Haas
4. Britten
5. Rochberg


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My round 8 votes: 


1. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
2. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
3. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
4. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
5. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150

Although I like the Mendelssohn #4 and Schumann #1, I have decided to put the unsung Rubbra work in at no. 5 on my voting list - Mendelssohn especially has plenty of support and won't miss mine! 

Thanks also for the excellent Vasks and Rochberg nominations - with a little more familiarity I could also have voted for them.


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Although I like the Mendelssohn #4 and Schumann #1, I have decided to put the unsung Rubbra work in at no. 5 on my voting list - *Mendelssohn especially has plenty of support and won't miss mine! *


If Felix doesn't get the #71 slot, I'll blame it on you. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back from the Christmas getaway. I'll do my best to make an informed decision by listening to as many of the nominated quartets as possible in the next 24 hours. I've enjoyed this process, and I don't want to stop now. This has given me the opportunity to listen to music I didn't previously know.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> If Felix doesn't get the #71 slot, I'll blame it on you. :tiphat:


That prized 71st place, eh? :lol: Felix has done remarkably well in this project, much better than I'd anticipated.


----------



## Haydn man

Round 8 votes
After some further listening to new works
1 Mozart 14
2 Mendelssohn 4
3 Prokofiev 2
4 Britten 1
5 Glass 4


----------



## senza sordino

After doing my homework, here are my votes

Britten 1
Prokofiev 2
Mendelssohn 4
Vasks 4
Glass 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mban a chara uaisle,

You have 12 hours left to cast your votes in Voting Round 8 - your chance to bag that prized 71st spot for your favourite work, or cast a despised one into the ignominy of 80th place...

Nomination Round 9 will open shortly after 21:00 GMT today.


A Happy New Year to you all


T-V


----------



## clara s

heileo T/V

Mendelssohn 4 
Schumann 1 
Mozart 14 
Prokofiev 2 
Britten 1 

спокойной ночи


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Many thanks for your votes, clara s - and with those, Round 8 is closed.


There will be the usual interval in which I'll complete and check the spreadsheet.


T-V


----------



## pjang23

Will you be expanding the number of votes?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I thought maybe 12 nominations, gaining 5 (12th place) - 16 (1st place) points for this round.

I don't want to burden participants with making too many nominations, whilst it would be good to compensate for having fewer participants now (some people may return after the festive season, too)

The other consideration is, how much data I can handle comfortably during my working week! 

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #8 (Positions 71 - 80):

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387 (votes 17, points 87)
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2 (votes 15, points 77)
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1 (votes 15, points 76)
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 (votes 16, points 75)
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92 (votes 14, points 71)
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4 (votes 11, points 56)
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150 (votes 10, points 42)
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 (votes 7, points 41)	
79. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct" (votes 7, points 38)
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 7, points 37)

_____________________________________________________________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #9 for places 81 - 90 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 80 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, but the scoring system will be modified slightly from the one used in Nomination Round #1. *12 nominations will be allowed in this round, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.* Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round, will follow as usual.

This round will end after 96 hours, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 8th January 2015.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after eight completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"


----------



## Avey

Round 9 Nominations (AKA Bring on the Brits) 

(Also, twelve?! Well then, suppose I will sneak in a personal favorite from left field.)

1. Walton - S.Q. in A Minor
2. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
3. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
4. Ives - No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
5. Elgar - S.Q. in E Minor, Op. 83
6. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
7. Mendelssohn - No. 3 in D Major, Op. 44/1
8. Villa-Lobos - No. 9 
9. Schumann - No. 3 in A Major, Op. 41/3
10. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor
11. Verdi - S.Q. in E Minor 
12. Year of the Dragon - Nico Muhly (arranging a Sufjan Stevens piece)


----------



## D Smith

Round 9 Nominations - If Haydn doesn't make it this round, I give up.

1. Haydn Op. 74 No. 1
2. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
3. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
4. Haydn Op. 33 No. 3 “The Bird”
5. Haydn Op. 33 No. 1
6. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
7. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
8. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
10. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
11. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 50 No. 2


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
4. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
5. Dvorak - Cypresses 
6. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
7. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F'
8. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
9. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
10. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 1
11. Roslavets - String Quartet No. 1
12. Smetana - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Coates 9th
2. Martinu 6th
3. Harvey 4th
4. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
5. Kurtag Twelve Microludes
6. Martinu 7th
7. Ives 1st
8. Szymanowski 1st
9. Carter 2nd
10. Crawford Seeger
11. Radulescu 4th
12. Corigliano 1st


----------



## Trout

Musicrom, you have Prokofiev's 1st listed twice so you have one free slot.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Salonen - Homunculus
2. Respighi - Doric Quartet
3. Carter - 2
4. Harris - #3
5. Stravinsky - 3 Pieces for String Quartet
6. Lutoslawski - String Quartet
7. Crawford Seeger - String Quartet
8. Lachenmann - #3 "Grido"
9. Walton - String Quartet
10. Haydn - op. 74 #1
11. Reger - #4
12. Ferneyhough - Sonatas for String Quartet


----------



## musicrom

Trout said:


> Musicrom, you have Prokofiev's 1st listed twice so you have one free slot.


Woops, don't know how that happened! Thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## tdc

1. Kurtag - String Quartet
2. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
3. Ives - String Quartet No. 1
4. Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 4
5. Walton - String Quartet
6. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4
7. Kurtag - 12 Microludes
8. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1 
9. Gubaidulina - String Quartet No. 3
10. Xenakis - Tetras
11. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 4
12. Berio - Sincronie


----------



## tortkis

1. L. V. Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 3
2. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture (part 1, part 2)
3. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
4. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
5. John Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
6. Paul Hindemith - String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 10
7. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
8. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
9. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
10. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars" (part1)
11. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8
12. Terry Riley - Salome Dances for Peace


----------



## Avey

tortkis said:


> 1. L. V. Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 3
> 2. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture (part 1, part 2)
> 3. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
> 4. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
> 5. John Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
> 6. Paul Hindemith - String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 10
> 7. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
> 8. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
> 9. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
> 10. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars" (part1)
> 11. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8
> 12. Terry Riley - Salome Dances for Peace


Well, that is, um, quite the list.


----------



## Guest

Avey said:


> Well, that is, um, quite the list.


Hey, at least he got the right Cage quartet.


----------



## GKC

Trout said:


> Musicrom, you have Prokofiev's 1st listed twice so you have one free slot.


Vote early, vote often. ;-)


----------



## tortkis

Avey said:


> Well, that is, um, quite the list.


Not so much as yours including Year of the Dragon. (I am interested in it, because recently I was very impressed by Nico Muhly's Drones series.)

I learned the string quartets of Taneyev and Mysakovsky from TC. I was a bit surprised they had no vote so far.



arcaneholocaust said:


> Hey, at least he got the right Cage quartet.


It should become a standard repertoire. I saw someone (you?) nominated it before.


----------



## GKC

Round 9

1. Haydn opus 50 no. 2
2. " " " opus 54 no. 2
3. " " " opus 71 no. 2
4. " " " opus 33 no. 3
5. " " " opus 64 no. 5
6. " " " opus 71 no. 1
7. Smetana no. 2
8. Shostakovich no. 9
9. Shostakovich no. 5
10. Prokofiev no. 1
11. Zemlinsky no. 1
12. Zemlinsky no. 4

Ist es möglich, mehr Haydn zu haben? Bitte?


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 2 
2. Gubaidulina 3 
3. Bruch 1 
4. Takemitsu - A way alone
5. Villa-Lobos 9 
6. Shostakovich 14
7. Moeran String Quartet in A minor
8. Ireland String Quartet 2 in C minor
9. Zemlinsky 1
10. Zemlinksy 4
11. Shostakovich 9
12. Cage String Quartet In Four Parts


----------



## ptr

R9N

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Takemitsu Toru: A Way A Lone
Stenhammar, Wilhlem: String quartet No 4
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94 
Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)

Coates, Goria: String Quartet No 9
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)

Still sticking stubbornly to my basic list!

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Dvorak, #13 in G
3. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
4. Shostakovich, #5 in B-flat
5. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
6. Glass, #5
7. Mendelssohn, #3 in D
8. Mozart, #15 in D minor
9. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat

(no other nominations)

edit: * updated list *


----------



## Aecio

Schumann #3
Mendelssohn #3
Elgar
Arriaga#3
Koechlin#1
Arriaga#1
Miaskovsky#13
Stenhammar#4
Haydn#6, op.76
Takemitsu A way a lone
Bruch#2
Nielsen#4


----------



## julianoq

1. Villa-Lobos 9
2. Takemitsu - A way alone
3. Villa-Lobos 4
4. Bruch 2 
5. Gubaidulina 3 
6. Shostakovich 9
7. Shostakovich 5
8. Stenhammar 4
9. Schumann 3
10. Martinu 6


----------



## Skilmarilion

D Smith said:


> Round 9 Nominations - If Haydn doesn't make it this round, I give up.


Maybe the Haydn thing has been exaggerated. Only three composers have 5 or more quartets in the top 45: Beethoven (6), Haydn (5), Bartok (5).

There's been no Haydn since, although past the first few rounds it should be expected that more "lesser-known" composers will begin to get their due.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Haydn B minor op. 33/1
2. Webern String Quartet
3. Schoenberg 1 in D minor
4. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
5. Carter 2
6. Reger A major
7. Webern Six Bagatelles
8. Harvey 4
9. Kurtag Twelve Microludes
10. Zemlinsky 4
11. Schoenberg 3
12. Britten 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

julianoq said:


> 1. Villa-Lobos 9
> ...
> 10. Martinu 6


julianoq - you can nominate another two quartets this round, if you wish - 12 nominations each are allowed.


----------



## GreenMamba

Someone else was doing this before, but sorted by composer:

Barber
Bartok 1
Bartok 2
Bartok 3
Bartok 4
Bartok 5
Bartok 6
Beethoven 7
Beethoven 8
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 10
Beethoven 11
Beethoven 12
Beethoven 13
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 15
Beethoven 16
Berg Lyric Suite
Borodin 2
Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Brahms 3
Britten 1
Britten 2
Carter 1
Crumb Black Angels
Debussy
Dutilleux Ainsi
Dvorak 10
Dvorak 12
Dvorak 14
Faure
Glass 3
Glass 4
Grieg
Gubaidulina 4
Haas 3
Haydn op. 33/2 "Joke"
Haydn op. 76/2 "Fifths"
Haydn op. 76/3 "Emperor"
Haydn op. 76/4 "Sunrise"
Haydn op. 76/5 "Largo"
Ives 2
Janacek 1
Janacek 2
Ligeti 1
Ligeti 2
Mendelssohn 2
Mendelssohn 4
Mendelssohn 6
Mozart 14 "Spring"
Mozart 17 "Hunt"
Mozart 18
Mozart 19
Nielsen 1
Nielsen 3
Prokofiev 2
Ravel
Reich Different Trains
Rochberg 3
Rubbra 4
Saariaho Nymphea
Schnittke 2
Schoenberg 2
Schoenberg 4
Schubert 12
Schubert 13
Schubert 14
Schubert 15
Schumann 1
Shostakovich 3
Shostakovich 8
Shostakovich 13
Shostakovich 15
Sibelius Voces Intimae
Smetana 1
Tchaikovsky 1
Vasks 4
Villa-Lobos 5
Webern 5 Movements


----------



## GreenMamba

1.	Lutoslawski 
2.	Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
3.	Harris 3
4.	Ives 1
5.	Hindemith 4
6.	Shostakovich 5
7.	Haydn 50/2
8.	Mendelssohn 3
9.	Takemitsu A Way a Lone
10.	Beethoven 3 
11.	Beethoven 1
12.	Haydn 76/6


----------



## Guest

I have to think about this again. Haas 7, Coates 9, Reger 4, and some others will be consistent nominations of mine still, I think, but there's just so many quartets battling it out for the last few spots every week.


----------



## julianoq

TurnaboutVox said:


> julianoq - you can nominate another two quartets this round, if you wish - 12 nominations each are allowed.


Ah ok! I was travelling recently and missed the last few pages of the thread.

1. Villa-Lobos 9
2. Takemitsu - A way alone
3. Villa-Lobos 4
4. Bruch 2 
5. Gubaidulina 3 
6. Shostakovich 9
7. Shostakovich 5
8. Stenhammar 4
9. Schumann 3
10. Martinu 6
*11. Webern String Quartet
12. Ives 1*


----------



## mmsbls

1 Bruch 2
2 Arriaga 3
3 Stenhammer 4
4 Mendelssohn 3
5 Mennin 2
6 Vaughan Williams No.1
7 Szymanowski 2
8 Schoenberg 3
9 Smetana 2
10 Ives 1
11 Grechaninov 4
12 Hindemith 4


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes for round 9
1 Haydn 74 1
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Haydn 76 1
5 Haydn 33 1
6 Haydn 33 3
7 Dvorak 11
8 Dvorak 7
9 Elgar
10 Prokofiev 1
11 Haydn 64 5
12 Haydn 71 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> It (Cage - String Quartet in Four parts) should become a standard repertoire. I saw someone (you?) nominated it before.


I did............


----------



## pjang23

1. Reger 4, Op.109
2. Bloch 2
3. Bruch 2
4. Stenhammar 4
5. Bridge 2
6. Crawford-Seeger
7. Takemitsu A Way Alone
8. Koechlin 1
9. Villa-Lobos 9
10. Haydn 74/1
11. Haydn 33/1
12. Haydn 74/2


----------



## tdc

pjang23 said:


> 2. Bloch 2


This was a really nice String Quartet - especially that last movement. I'll support it next round.


----------



## LancsMan

OK I'm changing my tactics - and paying a bit more attention to what others have nominated when choosing with a view of getting a few more of my selections through. Is that cheating?

1. Shostakovich: SQ No. 5
2. Walton: SQ
3. Haydn: SQ Op 50 No. 2
4. Shostakovich: SQ No. 9
5. Schumann: SQ No. 3
6. Elgar: SQ
7. Haydn: SQ Op 76 No. 1
8. Haydn: SQ Op 76 No. 6
9. Haydn: SQ Op 64 No. 5
10. Haydn: SQ Op 33 No. 3
11. Beethoven: SQ 1 Op 18 No. 1
12. Mozart: SQ No. 22 in B flat. K 589

I've only ever nominated SQ's I own on CD. But I'm beginning to wonder if I stick to this rule how soon it will be before I'll be forced to nominate Mozart's first quartet (as I have the complete Mozart quartets).


----------



## Blancrocher

LancsMan said:


> I've only ever nominated SQ's I own on CD. But I'm beginning to wonder if I stick to this rule how soon it will be before I'll be forced to nominate Mozart's first quartet (as I have the complete Mozart quartets).


Just do what I've been doing and buy more cds :lol:


----------



## Nereffid

LancsMan said:


> OK I'm changing my tactics - and paying a bit more attention to what others have nominated when choosing with a view of getting a few more of my selections through. Is that cheating?


No, at this stage it's the only smart way to do it!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> OK I'm changing my tactics - and paying a bit more attention to what others have nominated when choosing with a view of getting a few more of my selections through. Is that cheating?


No, it isn't. Shhh...I strongly suspect that one or two people (maybe more) have been doing that all along


----------



## Bruce

Round 9 nominations:

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

LancsMan said:


> OK I'm changing my tactics - and paying a bit more attention to what others have nominated ...


Given your omission of Tchaikovsky's _E-flat minor_, evidently you could have been paying much more attention. :tiphat:


----------



## LancsMan

Skilmarilion said:


> Given your omission of Tchaikovsky's _E-flat minor_, evidently you could have been paying much more attention. :tiphat:


Unfortunately I have no Tchaikovsky SQ's in my collection - and I only nominate SQ's in my collection. Must admit I am not a great Tchaikovsky fan. Having said that I probably have more Tchaikovsky in my collection than any other composer I claim not to like - just no chamber music - no I lie I have his piano trio!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Round 9 nominations:
> 
> (1) Hindemith 5


Ooof! I felt that almost _physically_, Bruce!

My 9th round nominations:

1. Gubaidalina - String Quartet No. 3
2. Kurtag - Hommage a Mihaly Andras (12 Microludes for string quartet)
3. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
4. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet (1931)
5. Walton - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
6. Elgar - String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
7. Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
8. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
9. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
10. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
11. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25
12. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll change my Reger to the E-flat, since no one else is voting for the Second.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Changed, Mahlerian, thanks for your amendment.

I would happily vote for Op 54/2. I like all the Reger quartets, it is mainly a tactical 'thing'.


----------



## LancsMan

I nominated the Walton String Quartet - thinking there was only one of these. But I mean the A minor No. 2 - I gather the first isn't well regarded and I've not heard it.


----------



## tdc

LancsMan said:


> I nominated the Walton String Quartet - thinking there was only one of these. But I mean the A minor No. 2 - I gather the first isn't well regarded and I've not heard it.


I also wasn't aware there was more than one, and was also referring to the A minor Quartet.


----------



## Avey

tdc said:


> I also wasn't aware there was more than one, and was also referring to the A minor Quartet.


Written roughly 30 years before the A Minor, his early first quartet, oddly, sounds like Schoenberg. I apologize if that offends anyone.

I enjoy it, but it definitely feels like an experiment being conducted in your ears. Just toying with ideas.


----------



## tortkis

TurnaboutVox said:


> I did............





TurnaboutVox said:


> My 9th round nominations:
> 
> 1. Gubaidalina - String Quartet No. 3
> 2. Kurtag - Hommage a Mihaly Andras (12 Microludes for string quartet)
> 3. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
> 4. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet (1931)
> 5. Walton - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
> 6. Elgar - String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
> 7. Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
> 8. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
> 9. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
> 10. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
> 11. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25
> 12. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet


You forgot Cage. 

I am glad many people are nominating Hindemith, but I am afraid they are diverged. It seems No. 4 is popular. (I am still waiting Amar's Vol. 3. Was it cancelled?)


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haydn op. 33/1
3. Haas 7
4. Ives 1
5. Bruch 2
6. Schnittke 3
7. Elgar
8. Smetana 2
9. Carter 2
10. Koechlin 1
11. Lachenmann Gran Torso
12. Gubaidulina 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> You forgot Cage.
> 
> I am glad many people are nominating Hindemith, but I am afraid they are diverged. It seems No. 4 is popular. (*I am still waiting Amar's Vol. 3*. Was it cancelled?)


Yes, me too; what they've already recorded seems to me the best modern account of Hindemith's quartets. As for Reger, the reason for concentrating on Op 22 has been tactical, though that happens to be my favourite. I'm very fond of Op 16 and Op 32 as well.


----------



## Guest

I have counted several nominations for Walton so far. 2 for the A Minor and 3 that simply don't specify. This could make a difference one way or the other. Can we get some clarification?

Edit: Nevermind...I continued reading  - seems that 2 of the 3 have admitted to A Minor...is it fair to assume the 3rd?

The five votes put Walton in the top 10, hence the essential nature of such a question.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hi arcaneholocaust,

I have tallied 5 nominations for the Walton in this round and have assumed all are for No. 2 in A minor. This could do with some clarification.

Will the original contributors who did not specify which Walton quartet they intended to nominate please let me know if they meant instead the modernist early work, the String Quartet of 1919-22.

Thanks

T-V


----------



## Guest

Pretty arbitrary vote incoming:

1. Carter 2
2. Reger 4
3. Kurtag Microludes
4. Webern SQ
5. Hindemith 4
6. Takemitsu A Way A Lone
7. Haydn 33/1
8. Schumann 3
9. Cage SQ In Four Parts
10. Gubaidulina 3
11. Coates 9
12. Ferneyhough Sonatas


----------



## senza sordino

Schoenberg 1
Mendelssohn 2
Shostakovich 2
Villa Lobos 4
Glass 5
Szymanowski 1
Gubaidulina 3
Verdi 
Tchaikovsky 3
Dvorak 5
Ives 1
Walton 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Just to remind everyone who has not yet nominated in round 9 - nominations will close in 14 hours at 21:00 GMT

Thanks to everybody who has returned after the Christmas and New Year break to contribute a nomination list in this first full round of 2015.


T-V


----------



## Nereffid

1. Haydn: String quartet op.74 no.1
2. Haydn: String quartet op.50 no.2
3. Hindemith: String quartet no.4
4. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.3
5. Shostakovich: String quartet no.5
6. Prokofiev: String quartet no.1
7. Shostakovich: String quartet no.9
8. Coates: String quartet no.9
9. Haydn: String quartet op.64 no.5
10. Stenhammar: String quartet no.4
11. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.1
12. Ives: String quartet no.1

Any Haydn supporters who have yet to nominate might wish to look at my choices.


----------



## Trout

Senza, Mendelssohn's 2nd quartet has already made the list, so do you perhaps mean his 3rd?


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> 1. Haydn: String quartet op.74 no.1
> 2. Haydn: String quartet op.50 no.2
> 3. Hindemith: String quartet no.4
> 4. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.3
> 5. Shostakovich: String quartet no.5
> 6. Prokofiev: String quartet no.1
> 7. Shostakovich: String quartet no.9
> 8. Coates: String quartet no.9
> 9. Haydn: String quartet op.64 no.5
> 10. Stenhammar: String quartet no.4
> 11. Haydn: String quartet op.33 no.1
> 12. Ives: String quartet no.1
> 
> Any Haydn supporters who have yet to nominate might wish to look at my choices.


This vote has radically changed my spreadsheet. You're good, Nereffid. Perhaps too good. *Elliott, Max, and Gyorgy step out of the shadows to corner the "threat"*


----------



## clara s

Round 9

2-3 new entries
and Haydn to please the supporters

1. E. Carter no 3
2. F. Mendelssohn no 5
3. I. Xenakis tetras
4. R. Langgaard no 2
5. P. Hindemith no 1
6. A. Bruckner
7. A. Schönberg no 0 
8. H. Wolf in D minor
9. A. Webern op. 28
10. F.J. Haydn op.74
11. L. Cherubini no 1
12. P.I. Tchaikovsky no 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Nomination round 9 is now closed.

There will be the usual gap during which I'll count and check the votes.

Voting Round 9 will open shortly.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK. There are four (edit: three) controversies involving quartets that might or might not have made it into this round in tonight's count. Here's how I propose to deal with them.


(1) Blancrocher: nomination 9. Walton - String Quartet

I think it's fairly clear he meant #2 as #1 is little known. So I propose to count that vote for Walton#2.


(2) senza sordino: nomination 2. Mendelssohn String quartet #2

This has already been enshrined and so isn't eligible for nomination in this round. It isn't clear to me that senza realised this, so I propose not to count that vote.


(3) clara s: nomination 10. F.J. Haydn op.74

It isn't clear which of the three Op 74 quartets clara s meant to nominate, so I propose not to count that vote either.


(4) Thanks, tdc for pointing out that you'd nominated both the Kurtag String quartet and the Microludes seperately, so there was in fact no controversy here. Sorry.


Apologies to anyone who feels wronged by my decisions - there's always the next round.


----------



## Trout

TurnaboutVox said:


> (3) senza sordino: nomination Mendelssohn String quartet #2
> 
> This has already been enshrined and so isn't eligible for nomination in this round. It isn't clear to me that senza realised this, so I propose not to coumt that vote.


I think you can reasonably interpret that as a vote for Mendelssohn's 3rd considering that senza voted for it in the previous round and included all the other quartets that did not make the list previously in his current list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 9, 134 string quartets were nominated, 69 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the ninth nomination round.

Takemitsu: A Way a Lone (nominations 9, points 105)
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"(nominations 9, points 86)
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (nominations 7, points 79)
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10 (nominations 6, points 77)
Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37 (nominations 7, points 77)
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 7, points 73)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92 (nominations 6, points 70)
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (nominations 6, points 68)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22 (nominations 6, points 68)
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83 (nominations 6, points 66)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 81 - 90

Voting Round 9 is now open and will close on Sunday 11th January at 21:00 GMT


----------



## tdc

1. Walton
2. Stenhammar
3. Ives
4. Hindemith
5. Gubaidulina


----------



## Guest

I think it's safe to count "Kurtag - SQ" as his String Quartet (not the Microludes) - as much as it pains me (because Kurtag could possibly make it this round with such a mistake). I was voting for the string quartet too and only switched this round for tactical reasons. I didn't even know it was called SQ No. 2.


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu
Ives
Gubaidulina
Haydn
Hindemith


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> I think you can reasonably interpret that as a vote for Mendelssohn's 3rd considering that senza voted for it in the previous round and included all the other quartets that did not make the list previously in his current list.


You make a good point, had I looked back at the previous round, but I didn't, and so it was not clear to me (or, I think, yourself in post #833) what senza intended.

So, I'm sorry, I decided that I didn't have enough information to enable me to decide. As I say, there's always next round - and Mendelssohn's quartets have been well supported up to now.


----------



## clara s

Haydn Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'

very elegant, very lyrical, a great string quartet


you are very tough coordinator monsieur T/V hahahah

I will be more careful next time


----------



## pjang23

1. Bruch
2. Stenhammar
3. Takemitsu
4. Haydn
5. Gubaidulina


----------



## Bruce

Here are my votes for Round 9

Stenhammar 4
Hindemith 4
Shostakovich 5
Elgar (in E minor)
Bruch 2


----------



## LancsMan

Here's mine
1: Walton SQ 2
2: Shostakovich SQ 5
3: Elgar SQ
4: Haydn SQ Op. 33 No. 1
5: Hindemith SQ No. 4


----------



## Guest

1. Takemitsu 
2. Hindemith
3. Haydn
4. Stenhammar
5. Gubaidulina


----------



## senza sordino

I did mean Mendelssohn 3. It's in my notes next to me here, but I goofed. And I've been at work all day here at the end of the world in the last time zone (Pacific), so I missed fixing this goof - oh well. 

I'll make my votes in a timely fashion after doing some homework.


----------



## GKC

Haydn
Shostakovich
Elgar 
Walton
Hindemith


----------



## mmsbls

Bruch
Stenhammar
Ives
Hindemith
Haydn


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
2. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
3. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
5. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37


----------



## Nereffid

1. Hindemith 4
2. Shostakovich 5
3. Stenhammar 4
4. Haydn 33/1
5. Ives 1


----------



## ptr

*R9V*
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92


----------



## Aecio

Elgar
Stenhammar
Bruch
Ives
Takemitsu


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Shostakovich
2. Ives
3. Hindemith
4. Takemitsu
5. Haydn


----------



## jurianbai

1. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army" 
2. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 
3. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor


----------



## tortkis

1. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
2. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
3. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
4. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
5. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22

I listened to Stenhammar's string quartet for the first time, and I was immediately fascinated.
It was difficult to choose. Haydn, Walton, Bruch are all very nice.


----------



## Haydn man

My votes
1 Haydn
2 Elgar
3 Walton
4 Bruch
I don't really know the others enough to give a 5th vote


----------



## GioCar

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
2. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
3. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
4. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
5. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37


----------



## D Smith

Round 9 votes

1. Haydn
2. Shostakovich
3. Ives

I don't know the rest well enough to make an informed vote.


----------



## senza sordino

Gubaidulina 
Ives
Bruch 
Walton
Elgar


----------



## Trout

1. Ives
2. Haydn
3. Elgar
4. Bruch
5. Gubaidulina


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Уважаемые дамы и господа!

Uvazhayemyye damy i gospoda,


You have 8 hours left to cast your votes in Voting Round 9 - your chance to claim that all-important 82nd spot for your favourite work, or promote one you find tedious to the ironic heights of 81st place...

Nomination Round 10 will open shortly after 21:00 GMT today.

Thanks to everyone who has kept going with the list, or has returned to it after the Christmas and New Year break.


T-V


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Takemitsu
2. Haydn
3. Hindemith
4. Gubaidulina
5. Ives


----------



## Avey

Round 9 Votes

1. Walton - S.Q. in A Minor
2. Ives - No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
3. Elgar - S.Q. in E Minor, Op. 83
4. Shostakovich - No. 5 in B_b_, Op. 92
5. Hindemith - No. 4, Op. 22

(Admittedly, I cannot find a recording of Bruch's 2nd on Youtube. I did not have time to purchase it either, so unfortunately, I have yet to hear this quartet.)


----------



## clara s

Shostakovich
Haydn
Hindemith
Takemitsu 
Elgar

wow I am on time


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> wow I am on time


Yes, you are just on time, clara s, thank you.

Here are my own votes:

1. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
2. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
4. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
5. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3

Voting Round 9 is now closed.

There will be the traditional pause whilst I count votes. Won't be long.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #9 (Positions 81 - 90):

81. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37 (votes 16, points 75)
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22 (votes 15, two first votes, points 69)
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"(votes 14, one first vote, points 69)
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92 (votes 12, points 64)
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone (votes 11, points 58)
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (votes 10, points 56)
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (votes 11, points 49)
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83 (votes 10, points 46)
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10 (votes 8, points 41)
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (votes 8, points 40)

__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #10 for places 91 - 100 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your *top 12 String Quartets*, besides those 90 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, but the scoring system has been modified slightly from the one used in Nomination Rounds #1 to #8. 
*
12 nominations will be allowed in this round*, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th. Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round, will follow as usual.

This round will end after 5 days, *at 21:00 GMT on Friday 16th January 2015*, as I'll be busy from Monday to Thursday evening with work this week, and I don't think I'll have time to count nominations until Friday evening.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after nine completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alphabetical List:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op 59/2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E-flat, Op. 33 No.2 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reich: Different trains
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry, everyone, my spreadsheet will sort the 'composer' column alphabetically at the click of a button.

This will be very simple to produce at the end of each round, making it a lot easier to see what's already been enshrined in earlier rounds. It hadn't occurred to me previously to do this.


----------



## pjang23

Is this the last round, or are we continuing to 150?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hi pjang and everyone.

We still have 26 or 27 regular contributors, so I suggest we go on to 150 and see how the land lies at that point.

I appreciate that some participants are beginning to run out of sufficiently familiar works, though.


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
4. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
5. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
6. Dvorak - Cypresses 
7. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
8. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
9. Reger - String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 109)
10. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F'
11. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 1
12. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Dvorak, #13 in G
3. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
4. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
5. Glass, #5
6. Mendelssohn, #3 in D
7. Glass, #2 _"Company"_
8. Mozart, #15 in D minor
9. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
10. Beethoven, #4 in C minor 
11. Haas, #7
12. Shostakovich, #1 in C


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> Here goes the next lot for round 8
> 1 Haydn 74 1
> 2 Haydn 74 2
> 3 Haydn 74 3
> 4 Haydn 76 1
> 5 Haydn 33 1
> 6 Dvorak 7
> 7 Dvorak 11
> 8 Mozart 14
> 9 Elgar
> 10 Prokofiev 1
> 
> I tried nominating less Haydn, I really did, but he kept looking over my shoulder at the top 100 and muttering and rolling his eyes.
> So I feel compelled to nominate more of his works


We're in the same boat. Somehow Haydn's quartets are so witty and eternally fun to listen to, I don't seem to get that kind of response from other composers - although Mozart's, Beethoven's, Schubert's and Mendelssohn's quartets have their own way of being great, of course.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

clara s said:


> Round 9
> 
> 2-3 new entries
> and Haydn to please the supporters
> 
> 1. E. Carter no 3
> 2. F. Mendelssohn no 5
> 3. I. Xenakis tetras
> 4. R. Langgaard no 2
> 5. P. Hindemith no 1
> 6. A. Bruckner
> 7. A. Schönberg no 0
> 8. H. Wolf in D minor
> 9. A. Webern op. 28
> 10. F.J. Haydn op.74
> 11. L. Cherubini no 1
> 12. P.I. Tchaikovsky no 3


But Haydn should please You, not the supporters .


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Coates 9th
2. Martinu 6th
3. Harvey 4th
4. Kurtag Twelve Microludes
5. Henze 5th
6. Fernyhough Sonatas for string Quartet
7. Martinu 7th
8. Szymanowski 1st
9. Carter 2nd
10. Webern op.28
11. Haas 7th
12. Radulescu 4th


----------



## Haydn man

HBC, you and I must continue our mission to educate these poor misinformed people. We need to lead them gently on the path to true enlightenment


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

haha, well, to each their own . I think you have to like Haydn's humour to get a 'full kick' out of these quartets. They're just so joyous, like a lot of Haydn's best music. I also love the more 'minor mode', Sturm und Drang Haydn - best quartets in that department are probably: Op. 20 No. 5, No. 3, No. 4; Op. 9 No. 4; Op. 76 No. 2; Op. 33 No. 1 & Op. 50 No. 4.


----------



## Avey

Round 10(!) Nominations

1. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
2. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
3. Glass - No. 5
4. Carter - No. 2
5. Mendelssohn - No. 3 in D Major, Op. 44/1
6. Villa-Lobos - No. 9
7. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
8. Schumann - No. 3 in A Major, Op. 41/3
9. Mendelssohn - No. 1 in E_b_, Op. 12
10. Glass - No. 2, "Company"
11. Verdi - S.Q. in E Minor
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor


----------



## Avey

SimonNZ said:


> 1. Coates 9th
> 2. Martinu 6th
> 3. Harvey 4th
> 4. Kurtag Twelve Microludes
> 5. Henze 5th
> 6. Fernyhough Sonatas for string Quartet
> 7. Martinu 7th
> 8. Szymanowski 1st
> 9. Carter 2nd
> 10. Webern op.28
> 11. Haas 7th
> 12. Radulescu 4th


How many rounds have you copied/pasted?

_Never give up, never surrender._


----------



## Avey

Haydn man said:


> HBC, you and I must continue our mission to educate these poor misinformed people. We need to lead them gently on the path to true enlightenment


If this were a Top 100 Haydn Works, then you would get what you seem to expect. But there is a wealth of quartets out there that should be recommended beyond Haydn.

And really, despite all the complaints -- coming only from *Haydn*phillics! -- he is getting his due plenty. Only Beethoven has more quartets on the list than Haydn and Bartok.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hi pjang and everyone.
> 
> We still have 26 or 27 regular contributors, so I suggest we go on to 150 and see how the land lies at that point.
> 
> I appreciate that some participants are beginning to run out of sufficiently familiar works, though.


I would go to 150, but in another round or two, gradually increase to 15 nominations and whatnot. If you need help counting...well, you know I'm already counting for funsies anyway


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> Round 9 Votes
> (Admittedly, I cannot find a recording of Bruch's 2nd on Youtube. I did not have time to purchase it either, so unfortunately, I have yet to hear this quartet.)


There's certainly one on Spotify, Avey, if you have access to that, by the Academica Quartet. It's not a top class recording, though.


----------



## SimonNZ

Avey said:


> How many rounds have you copied/pasted?
> 
> _Never give up, never surrender._


Zero.

Usually a couple of things get noninated from my list each round. And besides adding new stuff to make up for those I usually do a little tweaking and a substitution or two.


----------



## D Smith

Round 10

1. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
2. Haydn Op. 74 No. 1
3. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
4. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
5. Haydn Op. 33 No. 3 “The Bird”
6. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
7. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
8. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
10. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
11. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 50 No. 3


----------



## pjang23

1. Reger 4, Op.109
2. Bloch 2
3. Bridge 2
4. Crawford-Seeger
5. Koechlin 1
6. Villa-Lobos 9
7. Haydn 74/1
8. Haydn 50/2 (going by last round's support. I'd also support 20/5 and 64/5)
9. Kurtag 12 Microludes
10. Coates 9
11. Schumann 3
12. Arriaga 3


----------



## Bruce

Here we go for round 10. 

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## tdc

1. Kurtag - 12 Microludes
2. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 9
3. Carter - String Quartet No. 2
4. Bloch - String Quartet No. 2
5. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
6. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 1
7. Xenakis - Tetras
8. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 4
9. Berio - Sincronie 
10. Kurtag - String Quartet
11. Schnittke - String Quartet No. 3
12. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1 
2. Villa-Lobos 9 
3. Shostakovich 14
4. Moeran String Quartet in A minor
5. Ireland String Quartet 2 in C minor
6. Zemlinsky 1
7. Zemlinksy 4
8. Shostakovich 9
9. Cage String Quartet In Four Parts
10. Nielsen 4
11. Dvorak 13
12. Dvorak 9


----------



## LancsMan

OK Here's my nominations - taking account of what others are voting for, and a couple of Mozart forlorn hopes that no one else is going for!

1: Shostakovich: SQ 1
2: Beethoven: SQ 1
3: Schumann: SQ 3
4: Mozart: SQ 23
5: Haydn: SQ Op. 76 No. 1
6: Mozart: SQ 22
7: Haydn SQ Op. 64 No. 5
8: Mozart: SQ 15
9: Haydn: SQ Op. 50 No. 2
10: Haydn: SQ Op. 50 No. 3
11: Haydn: SQ Op. 33 No. 3
12: Shostakovich: SQ 14


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

D Smith said:


> Round 10
> 
> 1. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
> 2. Haydn Op. 74 No. 1
> 3. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
> 4. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
> 5. Haydn Op. 33 No. 3 "The Bird"
> 6. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
> 7. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 "The Lark"
> 8. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
> 9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
> 10. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
> 11. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1
> 12. Haydn Op. 50 No. 3


Now that's a list .


----------



## julianoq

1. Villa-Lobos 9 
2. Villa-Lobos 4
3. Martinu 6
4. Shostakovich 9
5. Nielsen 4
6. Haydn 74/1
7. Reger 4
8. Tchaikovsky 3
9. Dvorak 13
10. Coates 9
11. Schoenberg 3
12. Haydn 74/2


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke No.3
2. Shostakovich No.9
3. Feldman No.2
4. Carter No.2
5. Henze No.5
6. Respighi Quartetto Dorico
7. Maderna Quartetto per archi in due tempi
8. Fedele Pentalogon Quartet
9. Lutosławski String Quartet
10. Feldman String Quartet (No.1)
11. Ferneyhough Sonatas for String Quartet
12. Britten No.3

I missed one round (maybe two) since I was travelling, I double-checked and these shouldn't yet be in the list but in case just advise.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass: String quartet no.2 (Company)
2. Shostakovich: String quartet no.9
3. Mozart: String quartet no.15
4. Norgard: String quartet no.8 (Night descending like smoke)
5. Webern: Langsamer Satz
6. Shostakovich: String quartet no.14
7. Dvorak: String quartet no.13
8. Kurtag: 12 Microludes
9. Tchaikovsky: String quartet no.3
10. Haydn: String quartet op.74 no.1
11. Coates: String quartet no.9
12. Copland: Two Pieces for string quartet


----------



## ptr

*R10N* Still patiently rubbing my ears against the grain!

Ferneyhough, Brian: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.7 with electronics (2011)
Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Coates, Goria: String Quartet No 9
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)

Harvey, Jonathan: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern String Quartet
2. Schoenberg 1 in D minor
3. Carter 2
4. Reger E-flat
5. Webern Six Bagatelles
6. Harvey 4
7. Kurtag Twelve Microludes
8. Zemlinsky 4
9. Schoenberg 3
10. Britten 3
11. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
12. Haydn Op. 64/2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 10th round nominations:

1. Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
2. Reger - String Quartet in E flat major, Op.109
3. Webern - String Quartet, Op. 28
4. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 4 ('Suite'), Op. 25
5. Kurtag - Hommage a Mihaly Andras (12 Microludes for string quartet)
6. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet (1931)
7. Martinu - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)
8. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
9. Maderna - Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
10. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet 
11. Cage - String Quartet in Four Parts
12. Haydn - String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72


----------



## tortkis

1. L. V. Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 3
2. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
3. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
4. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
5. John Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
6. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
7. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
8. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
9. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
10. Brian Ferneyhough - Sonatas for String Quartet
11. Conlon Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
12. Zdeněk Fibich - String Quartet No. 1

Since none of my previous nominations was elected, I could have done copy & paste, but I changed a little. (supporting some that I like...)


----------



## senza sordino

Schoenberg 1
Shostakovich 2
Mendelssohn 3
Szymanowski 1
Haydn Op 33 #3 The Bird
Tchaikovsky 3
Dvorak 5
Villa Lobos 9
Glass 5
Franck 
Verdi
Britten 3


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Lutoslawski 
2. Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
3. Harris 3
4. Mendelssohn 3
5. Beethoven 3 
6 Beethoven 1
7. Haydn 76/6
8. Mozart 20
9. Myaskovsky 13
9. Haydn 50/2
10. Mozart 15
12. Carter 2


----------



## GKC

1. Haydn opus 64 no. 5
2. Haydn opus 50 no. 3
3. Haydn opus 74 no. 1
4. Haydn opus 76 no. 6
5. Haydn opus 76 no. 1
6. Shostakovich no. 9
7. Smetana no. 2
8. Zemlinsky no. 1
9. Zemlinsky no. 4
10. Schumann no. 1
11. Schumann no. 3
12. Martinu no. 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GKC said:


> 10. Schumann no. 1


This is already enshrined in the list, GKC - please pick another


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Lutoslawski
2. Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ
3. Respighi - Quartetto Dorico
4. Salonen - Homunculus
5. Carter 2
6. Harris 3
7. Ferneyhough - Sonatas for SQ
8. Zemlinsky - 4
9. Britten - 3
10. Mozart - 15
11. Myaskovsky 13
12. Rihm - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> 1. Lutoslawski
> [...]
> 10. Mozart - 15


You may nominate another two works, Blancrocher (we took a decision to increase to 12 nominations in round 9)


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 10
1 Haydn 74 1
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Haydn 76 1
5 Haydn 76 2
6 Haydn 33 3
7 Dvorak 11
8 Dvorak 7
9 Haydn 50 3
10 Prokofiev 1
11 Haydn 64 5
12 Haydn 71 2
Added more Haydn but kept those others I have already nominated for one more round to see how they do


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 74/1
2 Schoenberg 1
3 Schoenberg 3
4 Mendelssohn 3
5 Nielsen 4
6 Cherubini 6
7 Respighi Quartetto Dorico 
8 Verdi
9 Mennin 2
10 Webern: Langsamer Satz
11 Vaughan Williams No.1
12 Strauss


----------



## GKC

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is already enshrined in the list, GKC - please pick another


Whoops . OK, Haydn opus 50 no. 2 for my 10. spot.


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haas 7
3. Haydn op. 20/5
4. Schnittke 3
5. Webern op. 28
6. Lutoslawski
7. Carter 2
8. Koechlin 1
9. Lachenmann Gran Torso
10. Xenakis Tetras
11. Ferneyhough Sonatas
12. Dvorak 13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You have 23 hours left to post your round 10 nominations, ladies and gentlemen (I extended the round time to Friday at 21:00GMT as I knew I'd get back late and tired tonight).

As usual things are close, and a single nomination could promote or relegate any of a dozen works.

Thanks for your continued interest and participation.


T-V


----------



## Trout

Haydn man said:


> 5 Haydn 76 2


This Haydn is already on the list. How about another?


----------



## Guest

1. Coates 9
2. Webern, Op. 28
3. Zemlinsky 4
4. Haas 7
5. Lutoslawski
6. Ferneyhough Sonatas
7. Reger 4
8. Kurtag Microludes
9. Schoenberg 1
10. Carter 2
11. Cage SQ In 4 Parts
12. Norgard 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> This Haydn is already on the list. How about another?


Ah, I thought that Op 76/6 must have been intended and counted it as that (as Haydn man also nominated Op 76/1). Sorry, I meant to post to flag this up, thanks for reminding me, Trout


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Nomination round 10 is now closed (clara s, I'm sorry, you missed out this time )

There will be the usual gap during which I'll count and check the votes.

Voting Round 10 will open shortly.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 10, 126 string quartets were nominated, 66 of them receiving a single vote

As there was a tie between the 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th and 13th place nominations, you will have 13 works to choose from in the 10th voting round.

Of the 5 works tying for 9th place in the nomination list, those three works receiving the least votes in this round (thus, 11, 12th and 13th place) will automatically be part of the next voting round, along with the next 7 nominated works.

Here, then, are the top 13 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the tenth nomination round.

Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959) (nominations 9, points 96)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72 
(nominations 8, points 94)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7 (nominations 7, points 80)
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457 (nominations 6, points 77)
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13 
(nominations 7, points 77)
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109 (nominations 6, points 72)
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967) (nominations 7, points 67)
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (nominations 5, points 64)

Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (nominations 6, points 63)
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (nominations 6, points 63)
Lutosławski: String Quartet (nominations 5, points 63)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1 (nominations 5, points 63)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117(nominations 5, points 63)


You may each vote for up to 5 of the 13, ranking them in your order of preference for places 91 - 100

Voting Round 10 is now open and will close on Sunday 18th January at 23:00 GMT


----------



## Guest

Desperate times call for desperate measures. The best move I could calculate was to wedge a bunch of extra works into that tie-cluster.

1. Webern
2. Carter
3. Ferneyhough
4. Kurtag
5. Schoenberg


----------



## LancsMan

OK:-

1. Shostakovich: SQ 9
2. Haydn: SQ 57
3. Mendelssohn: SQ 3
4: Schoenberg: SQ 1
5: Lutoslawski: SQ


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures. The best move I could calculate was to wedge a bunch of extra works into that tie-cluster.


Devilish, Sir. Positively demoniacal, in fact, Sir, Mephistophelian!


----------



## SimonNZ

Coates
Kurtag
Webern
Ferneyhough
Carter


----------



## wolfango

1- Beethoven 14
2- Beethoven 13 (+G-F)
3- Beethoven 15
4- Mozart 18
5- Schubert 14
6- Bartok 4
7- Schubert Rosamunde
9- Beethoven Serioso
10- Brahms 1


----------



## Trout

How about instead of the bottom 3 vote-receivers getting bumped, we defer the bottom 3 of the 5 quartets in that tie group to the next round? It would seem a little unfair if the quartets that made it "comfortably" (i.e. in the top 8) were denied spots in this round because quartets below them happened to tie.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

wolfango said:


> 1- Beethoven 14
> 2- Beethoven 13 (+G-F)
> 3- Beethoven 15
> 4- Mozart 18
> 5- Schubert 14
> 6- Bartok 4
> 7- Schubert Rosamunde
> 9- Beethoven Serioso
> 10- Brahms 1


Welcome to the thread, Wolfango

But sorry, all these string quartets are already safely in our top 50 (see post #870, page 58 for our most up to date Top 100+ String Quartets project list of, so far, 90 works)

This is round 10: we have counted nominations and now we are voting for the top 13 works which emerged from the round 10 nominations. You can only vote for those 13 in this round. (See page 1 of this thread for the nomination and voting procedures)

In the next nomination round you can nominate new works (which have not already made the list)

Kind Regards,

TurnaboutVox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> How about instead of the bottom 3 vote-receivers getting bumped, we defer the bottom 3 of the 5 quartets in that tie group to the next round? It would seem a little unfair if the quartets that made it "comfortably" (i.e. in the top 8) were denied spots in this round because quartets below them happened to tie.


Yes, we can do that instead, and I prefer that option. I have amended post #917 accordingly.


----------



## D Smith

Round 10 voting.

As before I don't know most of these well enough to vote on them.

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72 
2. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117


----------



## Haydn man

1 Haydn
2 Mendelssohn
3 Shostakovich

Only 3 votes from me this round as they are the only ones I know well enough


----------



## mmsbls

Mendelssohn
Haydn
Schoenberg
Reger
Zemlinsky


----------



## tdc

1. Kurtag
2. Villa-Lobos
3. Carter
4. Schoenberg
5. Zemlinsky


----------



## pjang23

Reger
Villa-Lobos
Haydn
Kurtag
Coates


----------



## GKC

1. Haydn
2. Shostakovich
3. Zemlinsky
4. Mendelssohn
5. Shoenberg


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Lutoslawski
2. Mendelssohn
3. Shostakovich
4. Carter
5. Haydn


----------



## ptr

R10V

Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Lutosławski: String Quartet 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117


----------



## GioCar

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
2. Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959)
3. Lutosławski: String Quartet 
4. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967) 
5. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72


----------



## Art Rock

1. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457
2. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
3. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
5. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1


----------



## Nereffid

1. Shostakovich
2. Coates
3. Haydn
4. Kurtág
5. Mendelssohn

Think I'll end my participation now. The selection is starting to look completely random to me.


----------



## Skilmarilion

arcaneholocaust said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures. The best move I could calculate was to wedge a bunch of extra works into that tie-cluster.
> 
> ...


Honest question here: wasn't the premise of this thread *simply* to support the quartets we like the most?

It seems to me that there is a divide between those who are doing the above, and those who are playing the "strategy game", so to speak. I am confused as to what the latter is really supposed to achieve, and I wonder whether this is unfair to those who belong to the former group.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Honest question here: wasn't the premise of this thread *simply* to support the quartets we like the most?
> 
> It seems to me that there is a divide between those who are doing the above, and those who are playing the "strategy game", so to speak. I am confused as to what the latter is really supposed to achieve, and I wonder whether this is unfair to those who belong to the former group.


I assure you, I haven't been nominating quartets I don't like.


----------



## Skilmarilion

arcaneholocaust said:


> I assure you, I haven't been nominating quartets I don't like.


I didn't doubt that.

All I'm trying to say is, there are two different games being played here. If people vote later on in the nomination rounds based on what is more likely to make it into the 'top 10', having seen what earlier nominations have been, it can make those earlier nominations redundant.

I realise it's just the nature of the beast, and it's nothing personal. It's just that your earlier post implied that you 'purposefully' added to the tie cluster, for whatever reason, whilst I'm just stating that this kind of things is at odds with those nomination posts that don't do 'tactics', and probably affects the results...


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Carter
2. Schoenberg
3. Ferneyhough
4. Shosty
5. Lutoslawski


----------



## Nereffid

Nereffid said:


> Think I'll end my participation now. The selection is starting to look completely random to me.


I should clarify my "random" comment: I mean, with all the "obvious" choices well-established, I feel like we're down to a situation where really one quartet's as good as another, and it's very much a case of 5 or 6 people happening to prefer certain things. So what we're voting on right now could just as easily be a completely different set of works, and I myself have no sense that what was chosen in rounds 8 or 9 is necessarily better or more appropriate than what's in round 10 or is likely to be in rounds 11 or 12.


----------



## Nereffid

Skilmarilion said:


> I didn't doubt that.
> 
> All I'm trying to say is, there are two different games being played here. If people vote later on in the nomination rounds based on what is more likely to make it into the 'top 10', having seen what earlier nominations have been, it can make those earlier nominations redundant.
> 
> I realise it's just the nature of the beast, and it's nothing personal. It's just that your earlier post implied that you 'purposefully' added to the tie cluster, for whatever reason, whilst I'm just stating that this kind of things is at odds with those nomination posts that don't do 'tactics', and probably affects the results...


I have certainly voted tactically in some rounds, almost never with success though!
But I think the fact that a single person can have a significant impact on the 10 chosen works is a drawback of the system.


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> The fact that a single person can have a significant impact on the 10 chosen works


Only with sacrifices, my friend 

But alas...

If you'll all be good sports and keep playing, I'll stop counting votes. Been a while since I had the space to nominate something off the wall anyway.

(But dammit, it was about time you people let the Webern quartet in  )


----------



## Trout

Nereffid said:


> Think I'll end my participation now. The selection is starting to look completely random to me.


I think you're looking into the rankings a little too much. You are right in that the rankings are more or less arbitrary since consensus for each nominated work began to dwindle. (I, personally, value the alphabetical list more than the ranked one mainly for this reason alone.)

However, I believe that the central purpose of these TC Recommended threads has been to expand all of our knowledge of a certain genre by becoming exposed to a wide variety of works in that genre. These later stages are, therefore, much more interesting to me than the earlier ones since practically all of the "standard repertoire" and "warhorse" works have made the list already, so we all turn to the less familiar. These past couple of weeks and the next few to come have been and will be my main learning experience.

I'm sorry to see you leave, if you still stick with your decision, as I have really appreciated learning of the Schulhoff, MacMillan, and Copland pieces (among others) you were promoting. Of course, the choice is yours, but I hope you reconsider.


----------



## SimonNZ

Trout said:


> I think you're looking into the rankings a little too much. You are right in that the rankings are more or less arbitrary since consensus for each nominated work began to dwindle. (I, personally, value the alphabetical list more than the ranked one mainly for this reason alone.)
> 
> However, I believe that the central purpose of these TC Recommended threads has been to expand all of our knowledge of a certain genre by becoming exposed to a wide variety of works in that genre. These later stages are, therefore, much more interesting to me than the earlier ones since practically all of the "standard repertoire" and "warhorse" works have made the list already, so we all turn to the less familiar. These past couple of weeks and the next few to come have been and will be my main learning experience.
> 
> .


Hear, hear!

I wasn't satisfied with just a "like" - there should be a "hear, hear" button.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> [...] (I, personally, value the alphabetical list more than the ranked one mainly for this reason alone.)
> 
> However, I believe that the central purpose of these TC Recommended threads has been to expand all of our knowledge of a certain genre by becoming exposed to a wide variety of works in that genre. These later stages are, therefore, much more interesting to me than the earlier ones since practically all of the "standard repertoire" and "warhorse" works have made the list already, so we all turn to the less familiar. These past couple of weeks and the next few to come have been and will be my main learning experience.
> 
> I'm sorry to see you leave, if you still stick with your decision, as I have really appreciated learning of the Schulhoff, MacMillan, and Copland pieces (among others) you were promoting. Of course, the choice is yours, but I hope you reconsider.


I'd like to echo this (I've posted similar sentiments elsewhere on the forum, as you may have seen in passing). Much of the value of this thread to me has been the unexpected passion for one unknown work or another. I've expanded my listening experience enormously as a result.

On the other hand, I'm not going to plead with anyone to continue at this advanced point - anyone who's already participated over 10 weeks and 10 rounds simply deserves my respect and thanks.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 10th round votes:

1. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
2. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109
3. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1
4. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
5. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13

...with a heavy heart, as I like Schoenberg's Op. 7 very much as well, and it would have been nice to support my new discovery, the Ferneyhough 'Sonatas'. Frankly I'd have been happy to support any of these fine works; I listened to the Shostakovich #9 and Mendelssohn #3 yesterday and found both very strong.


----------



## senza sordino

Schoenberg 1
Mendelssohn 3
Villa Lobos 9
Webern 
Shostakovich 9


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern String Quartet
2. Schoenberg 1 in D minor
3. Carter 2
4. Reger E-flat
5. Kurtag Twelve Microludes


----------



## Trout

1. Carter
2. Webern
3. Haydn
4. Lutoslawski
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## clara s

well, the spirits are sharp 

my voting 

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 
Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959) 
Lutosławski: String Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Geachte Dames en Heren,


You have just over four more hours in which to cast your round 10 votes. Your favourite string quartet could still get a two digit listing, or it could by your neglect languish in the hundreds...


Nomination Round 11 will open soon after 23:00 GMT today.

Thanks to everyone who has kept going with the list up to now, whether or not you intend to continue. We've agreed that there'll be 5 further rounds and a review to decide whether anyone has the will, stamina or fingertips to climb further up the 'El Capitan' of string quartet lists. 


T-V


----------



## tortkis

Round 10 vote

Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13

First listen: Reger, Carter, Zemlinsky, Coates
All good, including the others I didn't vote, with only reservation that I still have trouble with that extreme glissandi of Coates...


----------



## Avey

Round 10 Votes

1. Mendelssohn - No. 3 in D, Op. 44/1
2. Villa-Lobos - No. 9
3. Carter - No. 2
4. Haydn - No. 57 in C, Op. 74/1
5. Kurtag - Microluds


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Voting Round 10 is now closed.

There will be the a very brief pause whilst I organise and post the round 10 votes. Won't be long.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the results from voting round #10 (Positions 91 - 100):

*First the works which scored enough points in the nomination round to secure a guaranteed position in round 10 / places 91 - 100: *

Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72 (votes 13, points 63)
Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959) (votes 10, points 52)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7 (votes 10, points 50)
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (votes 8, points 46)
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13 (votes 9, points 37)
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457 (votes 6, points 34)
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967) (votes 6, points 32)
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109 (votes 4, points 21)

*Then the 5 works tied for 9th - 13th place in the nomination round:*

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117(votes 12, points 59)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1 (votes 11, points 55)
Lutosławski: String Quartet (votes 8, points 34)
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (votes 6, points 25)
Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (votes 3, points 16)

*Therefore the Shostakovich and Mendelssohn works join the top 8 in places 91 - 100*

The three other works are guaranteed a place in the next voting round for places 101 - 110.
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Coates: String Quartet No. 9

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #10 (Positions 91 - 100):

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72 (votes 13, points 63)
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117(votes 12, points 59)
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1 (votes 11, points 55)
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959) (votes 10, points 52)
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7 (votes 10, points 50)
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (votes 8, points 46)
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13 (votes 9, points 37)
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457 (votes 6, points 34)
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967) (votes 6, points 32)
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109 (votes 4, points 21)

__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #11 for places 101 - 110 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 100 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, but the scoring system has been modified slightly from the one used in Nomination Rounds #1 to #8.

12 nominations are allowed in this round, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

*Voting on the top 7 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round, plus the three works left over from round 10, will then follow.*

This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Friday 23rd January 2015, as I'll be busy on Thursday evening this week, and I won't have time to count nominations until Friday evening again.


----------



## SimonNZ

- deleted - (please remove)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after ten completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D.887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schönberg: String Quartet No 2, Op 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No.2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. G. F. Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959)
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W.457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Harvey 4th
3. Henze 5th
4. Martinu 6th
5. Haas 7th
6. Kurtag SQ
7. Schnittke 3rd
8. Maderna Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
9. Szymanowski 1st
10. Webern 6 Bagatelles
11. Nono Fragmente-Stille
12. Welesz 6th


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op 17 (Sz. 67)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59/1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op 59/2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59/3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51/2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op 67
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2 (1959)
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op 51 (B. 92)
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 (Mishima)
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, in E-flat, Op.33 No. 2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op 76 No. 3 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5 "Largo"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44/1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44/2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV. 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV. 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109 
Reich: Different trains
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41/1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor, Op 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28


----------



## tdc

1. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 4
2. Bloch - String Quartet No. 2
3. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
4. Kurtag - String Quartet
5. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3
6. Berio - Sincronie 
7. Xenakis - Tetras
8. Schnittke - String Quartet No. 3
9. Mozart - String Quartet No. 15
10. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3
11. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2
12. Henze - String Quartet No. 5


----------



## pjang23

1. Bloch 2
2. Bridge 2
3. Crawford-Seeger
4. Koechlin 1
5. Haydn 64/5
6. Schumann 3
7. Arriaga 3
8. Reger 5 (Op.121) - Love the adagio especially
9. Mozart 15
10. Nielsen 4
11. Reger 1 (Op.54/1)
12. Bloch 1


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haas 7
3. Schnittke 3
4. Haydn op. 20/5
5. Smetana 2
6. Koechlin 1
7. Lachenmann Gran Torso
8. Bloch 2
9. Xenakis Tetras
10. Reich WTC 9/11
11. Mennin 2
12. Schoenberg 0


----------



## Bruce

Nuts! I missed the voting for the 10th round! Guess I'd better pay more attention next time.

Well, here are my nominations for round 11. Not much has changed. And it's not likely much will, but after all, these are the quartets I'd like to see added to the list. 

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## Guest

I was going to put in an early vote this round but there are a few things I want to re-listen to (Xenakis quartets, Lachenmann quartets, Martinu quartets, mostly...).


----------



## senza sordino

So I'm a little confused. The Gloria Coates String Quartet 9, Zemlinsky 4 and Lutosławski String Quartet do not need to be renominated? We nominate another 12 and these three will compete with the new list of 12 nominees. I'm glad I don't have to do the vote counting, I'm confused.


I will make a late vote this week because I will need to listen to a few pieces to make an informed decision.


----------



## tortkis

*Round 11 nomination*

1. L. V. Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 3
2. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
3. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
4. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
5. John Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
6. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
7. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
8. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
9. Luigi Nono - Fragmente-Stille an Diotima
10. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8
11. Terry Riley - G Song
12. Mieczyslaw Weinberg - String Quartet No 4, Op. 20


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> So I'm a little confused. The Gloria Coates String Quartet 9, Zemlinsky 4 and Lutosławski String Quartet do not need to be renominated? We nominate another 12 and these three will compete with the new list of 12 nominees. I'm glad I don't have to do the vote counting, I'm confused.
> 
> I will make a late vote this week because I will need to listen to a few pieces to make an informed decision.


Those three make it automatically to the next voting round. So this round will produce a top 7 instead of a top 10, to compete with those 3. So in fact, this round is, in a way, more "selective". Your move, Haydnites


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke No.3
2. Feldman No.2
3. Henze No.5
4. Respighi Quartetto Dorico
5. Maderna Quartetto per archi in due tempi
6. Fedele Pentalogon Quartet
7. Feldman String Quartet (No.1)
8. Britten No.3
9. Stravinsky Trois Piecès for SQ
10. Haydn op.77 No.1
11. Riley Requiem for Adam
12. Berio Notturno (Quartetto III)


----------



## D Smith

Round 11 Nominations

1. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
2. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
3. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
4. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
5. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
6. Haydn Op. 33 No. 3 “The Bird”
7. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
8. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
9. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
10. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
11. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Carter 3
2. Stravinsky - 3 Pieces for String Quartet
3. Crawford Seeger - String Quartet
4. Respighi - Quartetto Dorico
5. Harris - 3 
6. Britten - 3
7. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Serena
8. Salonen - Homunculus
9. Frank Bridge - 3
10. Xenakis - Tetras
11. Szymanowski - 1
12. Rihm - 10


----------



## Guest

I would really love to listen to Salonen's Homunculus, but to my knowledge it doesn't exist in recorded form OR youtube. Can anyone shed some light on this??


----------



## Blancrocher

arcaneholocaust said:


> I would really love to listen to Salonen's Homunculus, but to my knowledge it doesn't exist in recorded form OR youtube. Can anyone shed some light on this??


Sadly, there is no commercial recording as of yet, but you can hear a live performance by the Arnica Quartet available via the website "Instant Encore."

*p.s.*

http://www.instantencore.com/work/work.aspx?work=5029361


----------



## julianoq

I was away on the last few days and could not vote in the last round, but I am glad that Villa-Lobos 9 was included, it is one of my favorite SQs and I think that one of the most adventurous things that VL composed.

Will have to do some listening for the next round nomination!


----------



## ptr

R11N

Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.7 with electronics (2011)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Harvey, Jonathan: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op 142
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)

Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet No 4, Op 44
Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> R11N
> 
> Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No.7 with electronics (2011)
> Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
> Harvey, Jonathan: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
> Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
> Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)
> 
> Coates, Goria: String Quartet No 9
> Maderna, Bruno: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955)
> Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
> Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
> Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
> 
> Nielsen, Carl: String Quartet No 4, Op 44
> Britten, Benjamin: String Quartet No 3, Op 94


Coates is already guaranteed a spot in the next round. You don't need to vote for her again, ptr. Now give us something deliciously obscure


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Coates is already guaranteed a spot in the next round. You don't need to vote for her again, ptr. Now give us something deliciously obscure


Just read that prior to voting, sorry my memory is shorter then that of an amoeba!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Just read that prior to voting, sorry my memory is shorter then that of an amoeba!
> 
> /ptr


Well you certainly took me seriously regarding "deliciously obscure"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 11th round nominations:

1. Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
2. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet
3. Schnittke - String Quartet No. 3
4. Martinu - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314
5. Maderna - Quartetto per archi in due tempi
6. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet
7. Cage - String Quartet in Four Parts
8. Peter Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartet No. 4 'Children's Games'
9. Bax - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
10. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
11. Zorn - Cat O'Nine Tails
12. Onslow - String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> 7. Lachenmann Gran Torso


These quartets are quite unique and remarkable, but I'm not sure if I like this one better than "Grido" on first impression...might be another last minute vote for me after all...


----------



## mmsbls

TurnaboutVox said:


> 12. Onslow - String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54


Interesting. I was tempted to nominate Onslow's Quartet No. 25 but I assumed there's no way anyone else would agree on both Onslow and that particular quartet.


----------



## Guest

1. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
2. Maderna: String Quartet In Due Tempi
3. Stravinsky: Three Pieces For String Quartet
4. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
5. Webern: Six Bagatelles For String Quartet
6. Xenakis: Tetras
7. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4
8. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
9. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
10. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
11. Kurtag: String Quartet
12. Lachenmann: Gran Torso


----------



## LancsMan

1: Mozart SQ 22
2: Mozart SQ 21
3: Shostakovich SQ 4
4: Shostakovich SQ 1
5: Beethoven SQ 1
6: Haydn SQ Op 76 No 1
7: Haydn SQ Op 64 No 5
8: Haydn SQ Op 33 No 3
9: Mozart SQ 15
10: Schumann: SQ 3
11: Cage: SQ in Four Parts
12: Xenakis: Tetras


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Szymanowski 1
Haydn Op 33 #3 The Bird
Tchaikovsky 3
Dvorak 5
Shostakovich 7
Glass 5
Britten 3
Franck
Verdi
Dvorak 9
Shostakovich 12


----------



## GKC

Round 11:

Haydn op. 64 no. 5
Haydn op. 33 no. 3
Haydn op. 54 no. 2
Mendelssohn op. 12 (no. 1)
Mozart no. 21
Zemlinsky no. 1 (I know)
Martinu no. 4
Shostakovich no. 2
Shostakovich no. 4
Shostakovich no. 7
Beethoven no. 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GKC said:


> Round 11:
> 
> Haydn op. 64 no. 5
> Haydn op. 33 no. 3
> Haydn op. 54 no. 2
> Mendelssohn op. 12 (no. 1)
> Mozart no. 21
> Zemlinsky no. 1 (I know)
> Martinu no. 4
> Shostakovich no. 2
> Shostakovich no. 4
> Shostakovich no. 7
> Beethoven no. 6


You can choose one more, GKC, if you wish


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich 14
Cage - String Quartet In Four Parts
Bax 2
Reger 5
Myaskovsky 13
Nielsen 4
Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartet No. 4 'Children's Games'
Shostakovich 4
Shostakovich 7
Shostakovich 1
Shostakovich 12
Shostakovich 2

Changed my tactics, just voting for pieces already nominated that I like.


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Nielsen 4
3 Mozart 15
4 Koechlin 1
5 Mennin 2
6 Webern: Langsamer Satz
7 Schoenberg 3
8 Vaughan Williams No.1
9 Schoenberg 0
10 Haydn op.77 No.1
11 Cherubini 6
12 Strauss


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> 1 Haydn 74/1


This is already in. Did you mean op. 74/2?


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> This is already in. Did you mean op. 74/2?


Thanks. I actually meant 77/1. I edited my post for less confusion.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mmsbls said:


> *1 Haydn 77/1*
> [...]
> *10 Haydn op.77 No.1*


Sorry, mmsbls, can you disaggregate your Haydn Op 77/1 nominations and nominate another work, please?


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 11*

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Dvorak, #13 in G
3. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
4. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
5. Glass, #5
6. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
7. Glass, #2 "Company"
8. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
9. Mozart, #15 in D minor
10. Shostakovich, #2 in A
11. Haas, #7
12. Beethoven, #4 in C minor


----------



## mmsbls

Hopefully I have things correct now. Sorry for the repeated mistakes.

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Nielsen 4
3 Mozart 15
4 Koechlin 1
5 Mennin 2
6 Webern: Langsamer Satz
7 Schoenberg 3
8 Vaughan Williams No.1
9 Schoenberg 0
10 Mendelssohn 5
11 Cherubini 6
12 Strauss


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 11
1 Haydn 33 3
2 Haydn 74 2
3 Haydn 74 3
4 Haydn 76 1
5 Haydn 76 2
6 Haydn 64 5
7 Dvorak 11
8 Dvorak 7
9 Haydn 50 3
10 Prokofiev 1
11 Haydn 71 2
12 Glass 2
Don't think some of the lower choices are going to get in, but I shall continue


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn man said:


> Here goes Round 11
> 
> 5 Haydn 76 2


This is already in, Haydn man. Can you confirm my guess that you mean Op 76 No. 6, please?

Thanks
T-V


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern Six Bagatelles
2. Harvey 4
3. Schoenberg 3
4. Britten 3
5. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
6. Haydn Op. 64/2
7. Reger 2
8. Luigi Nono Fragmente-Stille
9. John Cage String Quartet In Four Parts
10. Takemitsu Landscape
11. Berg String Quartet
12. Schoenberg D major


----------



## Guest

Both Takemitsu's Landscape and perhaps a quartet by Toshio Hosokawa are high on my "coming soon" list


----------



## Avey

Round 11 Nominations

1. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
2. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
3. Glass - No. 5
4. Britten - No. 3, Op. 94
5. Mendelssohn - No. 1 in E_b_, Op. 11
6. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
7. Schumann - No. 3 in A, Op. 41/3
8. Glass - No. 2, "Company"
9. Prokofiev - No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
10. Schnittke - No. 3
11. Nielsen - No. 4 in F, Op. 44
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
4. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
5. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
6. Dvorak - Cypresses 
7. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
8. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
9. Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov - String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F'
10. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 3
11. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 0
12. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I'll just remind you that you have an extra 24 hours in which to listen and nominate again this week as I'll be otherwise engaged this evening.

Nominations close at *21:00 GMT on Friday* 23-1-15 and that will be followed by another *short voting round* which closes at *21:00 GMT on Sunday*. Notez bien, late and disappointed voters!


----------



## Guest

And I would like to remind you all that to remain steadfast in your support! Only seven additional works will make it to the voting round, so if Mr. Cage somehow doesn't make the cut, don't give up


----------



## Guest

arcaneholocaust said:


> 1. Haas: String Quartet No. 7
> 2. Maderna: String Quartet In Due Tempi
> 3. Stravinsky: Three Pieces For String Quartet
> 4. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8
> 5. Webern: Six Bagatelles For String Quartet
> 6. Xenakis: Tetras
> 7. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4
> 8. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
> 9. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
> 10. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
> 11. Kurtag: String Quartet
> 12. Lachenmann: Gran Torso


I would like to switch *#4* and *#8* (for simplicity's sake, I won't do the alternative of shifting everything down).
*So #4 will be Cage, and #8 will be Norgard.* I'm thinking Cage may need cushion (and certainly has a better chance than Per at this juncture), but I have not calculated exact votes in this round.


----------



## Haydn man

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is already in, Haydn man. Can you confirm my guess that you mean Op 76 No. 6, please?
> 
> Thanks
> T-V


Indeed I do,please update my nominations
Thanks


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Nomination round 11 is now closed

There will be the usual gap during which I'll count and check the votes.

Voting Round 11 will open shortly.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Apologies for the delay: there was a dramatic recount tonight at Turnabout Towers when Britten's third quartet was found to have attracted 2 more nomination points than I had counted, ousting the Crawford-Seeger quartet from what I had thought was 7th place.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

In Nomination Round 11, 133 string quartets were nominated, 71 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 7 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the *eleventh nomination round*.

Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 (1983) (nominations 6, points 70)
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi (nominations 6, points 70)
Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op 44 (nominations 7, points 66)
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 (nominations 5, points 65)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3 "The Bird" 
(nominations 5, points 65)
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts (nominations 6, points 64)
Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op. 94 (nominations 6, points 60)

These seven will join the three works which received fewest votes in the previous (10th) voting round but were guaranteed to join the next voting round by virtue of being 9th equal in *nomination round 10*:

Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (nominations 6, points 63)
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (nominations 6, points 63)
Lutosławski: String Quartet (nominations 5, points 63)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 101 - 110

Voting Round 11 is now open and will close on Sunday 25th January at 23:00 GMT


----------



## D Smith

Round 11 voting:

I can only vote for 2 this time.

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3 “The Bird” 
2. Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op. 94


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, I'm not quite sure what I'm meant to do here - if anyone can help, that would be much appreciated.
Of the ones I've heard:

1. Schnittke
2. Haydn
3. Britten
4. Haas


----------



## Guest

1. Haas
2. Cage
3. Maderna
4. Lutoslawski
5. Coates

That hurt...It could've gone to just about anything. Great list 

I don't feel too bad since my tactics got Zemlinsky that spot anyway


----------



## tdc

1. Nielsen
2. Schnittke
3. Zemlinsky
4. Britten
5. Cage


----------



## pjang23

Coates
Nielsen
Zemlinsky
Schnittke
Haas


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn
Britten
Zemlinsky 
Coates
Schnittke


----------



## GioCar

1. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 (1983)
2. Lutosławski: String Quartet
3. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
4. Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op. 94
5. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## ptr

R11V
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7
Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op 44
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts


----------



## Art Rock

1. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
2. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
3. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op 44 (nominations 7, points 66)
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3 “The Bird”
5. Coates: String Quartet No. 9


----------



## LancsMan

1: Haydn
2: Cage
3: Britten
4: Nielsen
5: Schnittke


----------



## tortkis

Round 11 vote
1. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
2. Lutosławski: String Quartet
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
4. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 (1983)
5. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Britten 3
2. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
3. John Cage String Quartet In Four Parts
4. Zemlinsky 4
5. Haydn Bird


----------



## Haydn man

Round 11 votes
Haydn
Britten
I do not know the others enough to make a selection
More homework required I think for the some of these works that are getting nominated, as I am keen to keep participating


----------



## Trout

1. Haas
2. Zemlinsky
3. Schnittke
4. Lutoslawski
5. Maderna


----------



## SimonNZ

Coates
Schnittke
Haas
Maderna
Haydn


----------



## Trout

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sorry, I'm not quite sure what I'm meant to do here - if anyone can help, that would be much appreciated.
> Of the ones I've heard:
> 
> 1. Schnittke
> 2. Haydn
> 3. Britten
> 4. Haas


Right now, since this is a voting round, you rank up to 5 of the 10 quartets that received the most points from the previous round (a nomination round). So your vote is fine.

Starting tomorrow at around this time, this voting round will close and the next nomination round will open in which you can list up to 12 quartets in order that have not made the 'Recommended List' already. TVox has posted an alphabetical list of those quartets here, but will hopefully post a new, updated one once this round closes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks, Trout, succinctly put. I will post an updated alphabetical list - it already exists since it doesn't depend on the results of the voting round. I'll post it around 23:00 GMT tomorrow after the round 11 vote count.


----------



## SimonNZ

When this is over will you also be able to post a list of all the quartets that only got a vote or three along the way? I'd be very interested in seeing that.


----------



## GKC

1. Haydn
2. Zemlinsky
3. Nielsen
4. Britten
5. Schnittke


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> When this is over will you also be able to post a list of all the quartets that only got a vote or three along the way? I'd be very interested in seeing that.


I think so, Simon, but I know I accidentally 'saved' an early nomination round over the final count in the previous round. It may therefore require a bit of reconstruction.


----------



## Guest

Off the record, fellas, here are a few quartets that were within one vote (some requiring a 16 point vote, others requiring a 5 point vote) of making this voting round:

Crawford Seeger SQ
Haydn SQ Op. 64/5
Harvey SQ 4
Bridge SQ 2
Mozart SQ 15
Szymanowski SQ 1

Consider supporting them if these quartets resonate with you! Or just consider giving them a listen! I haven't heard all of those, personally, and that's my loss.

NOTE: PM me if I'm overstepping my bounds and need to edit, TVox


----------



## mmsbls

Nielsen
Haydn
Zemlinsky
Britten
Coates


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Just for completeness, arcaneholocaust , the Stravinsky and Tchaikovsky works were also within a single vote of the works nominated in round 11. 

These were the next 10:

Crawford-Seeger
Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
Harvey String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
Stravinsky Three Pieces for String Quartet
Tchaikovsky No. 3 in E flat minor
Bridge String Quartet No. 2 in G minor
Mozart String Quartet No. 15
Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
Webern 6 Bagatelles
Xenakis Tetras


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Britten
2. Zemlinsky
3. Lutoslawski
4. Haas
5. Haydn


----------



## Bruce

My votes for the 11th round go to:

Haydn #32
Nielsen #4
Britten #3
Schnittke #3
Haas #7


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Just for completeness, arcaneholocaust , the Stravinsky and Tchaikovsky works were also within a single vote of the works nominated in round 11.
> 
> These were the next 10:
> 
> Crawford-Seeger
> Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 "The Lark"
> Harvey String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
> Stravinsky Three Pieces for String Quartet
> Tchaikovsky No. 3 in E flat minor
> Bridge String Quartet No. 2 in G minor
> Mozart String Quartet No. 15
> Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
> Webern 6 Bagatelles
> Xenakis Tetras


Well shoot, you're right.


----------



## clara s

my voting

Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 
Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op 44 
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op. 94 
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## Avey

Round 11 Votes

1. Nielsen - No. 4 in F, Op. 44
2. Britten - No. 3, Op. 94
3. Schnittke - No. 3 
4. Zemlinsky - No. 4, Op. 25 (What a gem. Just now exposing myself to this. Again, the beauty of the process.)
5. Coates - No. 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Panie i Panowie!

You have just under 2 hours 40 minutes in which to post your round 11 votes if you haven't already done so. Are you going to support Lutoslawski or Cage, Haydn or Coates?

Nomination Round 11 will open shortly after 23:00 GMT

T-V


----------



## Trout

Avey said:


> 4. Zemlinsky - No. 4, Op. 25 (What a gem. Just now exposing myself to this. Again, the beauty of the process.)


I concur. I wish I had heard this several rounds prior.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally Posted by *Avey*
> 4. Zemlinsky - No. 4, Op. 25 (What a gem. Just now exposing myself to this. Again, the beauty of the process.)





Trout said:


> I concur. I wish I had heard this several rounds prior.


There are more where that came from, too...

My round 11 votes:

1. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
2. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
3. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 
4. Lutosławski: String Quartet
5. Maderna - Quartetto per archi in due tempi

I had not listened to Lutosławski's string quartet for a while, so when I did so yesterday and remembered how good it was, I felt I had to promote it above my third favourite Nielsen quartet, good though it undoubtedly is. I'm very pleased to see Carl Nielsen's quartets being appreciated so well in this project, though.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Voting Round 11 is now closed.

There will be the a very brief pause whilst I organise and post the round 11 votes. Won't be long. 

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #11 (Positions 101 - 110):

*101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 (votes 14, points 71)
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3 "The Bird" (votes 13, points 67)
103. Britten: String Quartet No.3, Op. 94 (votes 14, points 66)
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 (1983) (votes 13, points 61)
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op 44 (votes 10, points 59)
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts (votes 8, points 42)
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 (votes 8, points 39)
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (votes 8, 2 first votes, points 34)
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet (votes 8, no 1st votes, 2 second votes, points 34)
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi (votes 8, no first votes, 1 second vote, points 34)*

__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #12 for places 111 - 120 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 110 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #11.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Friday 30th January 2015, as I'll be busy on Thursday evening this week again, and once more I won't have time to count nominations until Friday evening.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after eleven completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2 
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 12*

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Dvorak, #13 in G
3. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
4. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
5. Glass, #5
6. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
7. Glass, #2 _"Company"_
8. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
9. Shostakovich, #2 in A
10. Smetana, #2 in D minor
11. Mozart, #15 in D minor
12. Beethoven, #4 in C minor


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Henze 5th
3. Martinu 6th
4. Kurtag SQ
5. Szymanowski 1st
6. Webern 6 Bagatelles
7. Nono Fragmente-Stille
8. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
9. Penderecki 2nd
10. Martinu 7th
11. Welesz 6th 
12. Radulescu 4th


----------



## TurnaboutVox

That all-important alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109
Reich: Different trains
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> 9. Rubbra 4th


This one's already in, Simon


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> This one's already in, Simon


Sorry again...fixed.


----------



## Trout

(by the way, Haas's middle name is "Friedrich" without the second 'e')


----------



## pjang23

1. Bloch 2
2. Bridge 2
3. Crawford-Seeger
4. Koechlin 1
5. Haydn 64/5
6. Schumann 3
7. Arriaga 3
8. Reger 5 (Op.121)
9. Mozart 15
10. Reger 1 (Op.54/1)
11. Bloch 1
12. Haydn 20/5


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
4. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
5. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
6. Dvorak - Cypresses 
7. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
8. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
9. Reger - String Quartet in D Minor (Op. 74)
10. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 13
11. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 0
12. Foote - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## tdc

1. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 1
2. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3
3. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
4. Xenakis - Tetras
5. Kurtag - String Quartet 
6. Bloch - String Quartet No. 2 
7. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3
8. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2
9. Mozart - String Quartet No. 15 
10. Henze - String Quartet No. 5 
11. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
12. Berio - Sincronie


----------



## 20centrfuge

I am excited about this list when all is said and done. I don't know my string quartets with the necessary breadth to meaningfully participate, but will say that I have generally loved Shostakovich's string quartets. Please don't neglect number 7. One of my favorites!

I also hope the string quartets of John Adams are being considered. 

Thanks for listening to my 2 cents.


----------



## Chronochromie

Schumann - SQ 3
Schumann - SQ 2
Glazunov - SQ 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov 5
Glazunov 5 Novelettes op. 15
Schumann 3
Glazunov 7


----------



## Avey

Round 12 Nominations 
(Finally going strategically, rather than stubborn subjectivity -- at least in my earlier nominations)

1. Dvorak - No. 13 in G, B 192
2. Glass - No. 5
3. Schumann - No. 3 in A, Op. 41/3
4. Bloch - No. 2
5. Mendelssohn - No. 1 in Eb, Op. 11
6. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
7. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
8. Glazunov - No. 7
9. Glass - No. 2, "Company"
10. Prokofiev - No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
11. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
12. Mendelssohn - S.Q. in E_b_, "The Non-_Opused_"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A warm welcome to all recent newcomers to the TC Top 100+ String Quartets thread, whether forum regulars or new TC members.

tknowlton - please do nominate whatever works you know and wish to see on this list. Although you may nominate up to 12 works in a nomination round, you may post as few as one.

Welcome to Huilunsoittaja and MoonlightSonata

Welcome _back_ to Der Leiermann

And wolfango, who nominated some of his / her favourites in the previous round - please feel free to try again.

Thanks for participating, everyone.

T-Vox


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Carter - 3
2. Shosty - 4
3. Shosty - 6
4. Salonen - Homunculus
5. Harris - 3
6. Respighi - Doric Quartet
7. Bridge - 3
8. Gerhard - 2
9. Mozart - 15
10. Haydn - op. 76, no. 1
11. Shosty - 14
12. Ferneyhough - 2


----------



## SimonNZ

oh, bother...I meant to add that Respighi to my list

sorry to do this T-V, but could you bump Radelescu off the end of my nominations and add the Doric Quartet in its place?


----------



## Art Rock

Another largely strategic list.

1. Shostakovich 14
2. Dvorak 13
3. Shostakovich 7
4. Dvorak 9
5. Shostakovich 4
6. Shostakovich 6
7. Respighi - Doric Quartet
8. Bruch 1
9. Shostakovich 2
10. Takemitsu - Landscape
11. Moeran
12. Ireland


----------



## ptr

Still banging my head hopelessly against the string quartets of ze beyonder!

*R12N*

Webern, Anton: Six Bagatelles Op 9 (1913)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Harvey, Jonathan: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (2003)
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)

Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 14 Op. 142
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Bacewicz, Grażyna: String Quartet No 5 (1955)

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 7 in F-sharp minor Op 108 (1960)


----------



## Guest

Man, ptr, I don't know...

I listened to Furrer's 3rd quartet last week, but I'm just not sure I'm ready to support the thing in this arena. I found it to be one of his more difficult works for sure. 

And yeah, imagine that. I finally conquered Stockhausen, Cage, Xenakis, Grisey, Ferneyhough, etc... And music is still difficult. Personally, I take it as a positive sign for Mr. Beat Furrer.


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Man, ptr, I don't know...
> 
> I listened to Furrer's 3rd quartet last week, but I'm just not sure I'm ready to support the thing in this arena. I found it to be one of his more difficult works for sure.
> 
> And yeah, imagine that. I finally conquered Stockhausen, Cage, Xenakis, Grisey, Ferneyhough, etc... And music is still difficult. Personally, I take it as a positive sign for Mr. Beat Furrer.


Yea, sure... Someone has to propose the slightly more difficult stuff... :devil: Otherwise there'd only be Haydn and Beethoven on this list! 

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> Yea, sure... Someone has to propose the slightly more difficult stuff... :devil: Otherwise there'd only be Haydn and Beethoven on this list!
> 
> /ptr


haha--I might be seconding more of your nominations, ptr, but a couple of the disks are still in the mail!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ptr said:


> Yea, sure... Someone has to propose the slightly more difficult stuff... :devil: Otherwise there'd only be Haydn and Beethoven on this list!
> 
> /ptr


Haydn and Beethoven quartets for president (and Mozart ... and Schubert ... and Mendelssohn).


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman _No.2_
2. Henze _No.5_
3. Respighi _Quartetto Dorico_
4. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
5. Feldman _String Quartet (No.1)_
6. Stravinsky _Trois Piecès for SQ_
7. Haydn _op.77 No.1_
8. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
9. Berio _Notturno (Quartetto III)_
10. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero' (Shadows in the morning of Piero)_
11. Nono _Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima_
11. Fabio Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)

_Happy to see an Italian composer (Bruno Maderna) in the list, there should be more imo.
So I'm promoting here some other interesting works, including the last string quartet (2012) by Salvatore Sciarrino. For those interested, its world premiere can be see/heard here. 'Piero' is Piero della Francesca, the Italian painter.

Then I hope to see Feldman finally in the list. I still can't believe that his 2nd string quartet is not among the first 100...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> oh, bother...I meant to add that Respighi to my list
> 
> sorry to do this T-V, but could you bump Radelescu off the end of my nominations and add the Doric Quartet in its place?


Done - no problem, Simon


----------



## MoonlightSonata

1: Shostakovich 14
2: Stravinsky, _Three Pieces_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn and Beethoven quartets for president (and Mozart ... and Schubert ... and Mendelssohn).


But maybe in today's spirit of overturning the established order (Syriza's victory in the Greek election) we should be looking to form a (string quartet) government of Dillon, (and Furrer...and Hanoury...and Sciarrino ...and Henze).

I like your 12th round list, ptr - and your commitment to the different and the 'difficult' string quartet


----------



## Guest

For the record, my point in calling Furrer's quartet "difficult" was to highlight the Furrer quartet specifically. I have not had any particular difficulty with any other of ptr's nominations. I wasn't saying it wasn't difficult because it was Haydn


----------



## D Smith

Round 12 Nominations

1. Bridge String Quartet No, 2 in G minor
2. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
3. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
4. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
5. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
6. Mozart String Quartet No. 15
7. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
8. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
9. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
10. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
11. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1


----------



## Guest

1. Webern: Six Bagatelles For String Quartet
2. Xenakis: Tetras
3. Stravinsky: Three Pieces For String Quartet
4. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4
5. Takemitsu: Landscape
6. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3
7. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8: "Night Descending Like Smoke"
8. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5: "Fall Of Baghdad"
9. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
10. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
11. Kurtag: String Quartet
12. Lachenmann: Gran Torso

I was hoping to fit a Hosokawa quartet in..not to mention the missing Schoenbergs...but isn't Schumann underrated enough?


----------



## tortkis

Round 12 nominations
1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
4. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
5. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
6. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
7. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
8. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
9. Luigi Nono - Fragmente-Stille an Diotima
10. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8
11. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
12. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2

I still believe that Beethoven's Op. 18 deserves a position in the list, but all the other works are in, and there are so many good string quartets of other composers, I gave it up for now. Riley composed excellent string quartets (Salome, G Song, Cadenza On The Night Plain, ...) At least one of them should be included. And, although it is very new, I think John Luther Adams's piece is worth checking out.



tknowlton said:


> I also hope the string quartets of John Adams are being considered.


Sure.


----------



## Bruce

Round 12

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> For the record, my point in calling Furrer's quartet "difficult" was to highlight the Furrer quartet specifically. I have not had any particular difficulty with any other of ptr's nominations. I wasn't saying it wasn't difficult because it was Haydn


I think we were on the same level, any quartet can be difficult for the ensemble to interpret, but some less so for the listener as audience.

Looking at the complete list so far I think that Haydn is slightly under represented and Beethoven slightly over represented! My insistence on offbeat quartets might I hope reflects my tastes in music, or more specific, my interest in discovering "new" music and maybe get one or other person who read this thread to perhaps lsiten to something of their own beaten track!

/ptr


----------



## LancsMan

Here are my nominations: -
1. Mozart: SQ 15
2. Schumann: SQ 3
3. Shostakovich: SQ 14
4. Shostakovich: SQ 4
5. Shostakovich: SQ 7
6. Haydn: SQ Op. 76 No. 1
7. Haydn: SQ Op. 64 No. 5
8. Shostakovich: SQ 6
9. Shostakovich: SQ 2
10. Beethoven: SQ Op. 18 No. 1
11. Xenakis: Tetras
12. Mozart: SQ 22


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ptr said:


> I think we were on the same level, any quartet can be difficult for the ensemble to interpret, but some less so for the listener as audience.
> 
> Looking at the complete list so far I think that Haydn is slightly under represented and Beethoven slightly over represented! My insistence on offbeat quartets might I hope reflects my tastes in music, or more specific, my interest in discovering "new" music and maybe get one or other person who read this thread to perhaps lsiten to something of their own beaten track!
> 
> /ptr


At least one of the Haydn quartets in Op. 76 should've been in the top ten, better two - the 'Emperor' and the 'Fifths', imo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> At least one of the Haydn quartets in Op. 76 should've been in the top ten, better two - the 'Emperor' and the 'Fifths', imo.


Op 76/3 was close in round 1 (14th place in the first nomination round).


----------



## SimonNZ

Sorry - I've made a complete hash of this round: I now realize I deleted Jonathan Harvey's 4th, thinking it had been inducted, but it hasn't. Can I start over? (if its a hassle, that's fine, please ignore this, what I already had is adequate)

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Harvey 4th
3. Henze 5th
4. Martinu 6th
5. Kurtag SQ
6. Szymanowski 1st
7. Webern 6 Bagatelles
8. Nono Fragmente-Stille
9. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
10. Penderecki 2nd
11. Martinu 7th
12. Respighi Doric Quartet

Apologies again


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Sorry - I've made a complete hash of this round: I now realize I deleted Jonathan Harvey's 4th, thinking it had been inducted, but it hasn't. Can I start over? (if its a hassle, that's fine, please ignore this, what I already had is adequate)
> 
> Apologies again


That should be easy enough to sort out, Simon

Edit: and now done.


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 12

1 Haydn 74 2
2 Haydn 74 3
3 Haydn 76 1
4 Haydn 76 6
5 Haydn.64 5
6 Dvorak 11
7 Dvorak 7
8 Haydn 50 3
9 Prokofiev 1
10 Haydn 71 2
11 Glass 2
12 Mozart 15


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Szymanowski 1
Tchaikovsky 3
Dvorak 5
Shostakovich 7
Glass 5
Haydn 59 Op 74 #3
Schoenberg 3
Bloch 2
Bridge 2
Kodaly 1
Prokofiev 1

If you've noticed, I've changed some of my regulars. This after I heard this week some new for me outstanding quartets. The importance of homework, as I tell my students.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> But maybe in today's spirit of overturning the established order (Syriza's victory in the Greek election) we should be looking to form a (string quartet) government of Dillon, (and Furrer...and Hanoury...and Sciarrino ...and Henze).
> 
> I like your 12th round list, ptr - and your commitment to the different and the 'difficult' string quartet


wow

a contemporary government

but if you look at utube, Syriza had for its victorious piece, pure classic...

"vincero" from Nessun dorma (Puccini's Turandot)


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Mozart 15
3 Koechlin 1
4 Mennin 2
5 Webern: Langsamer Satz
6 Schoenberg 3
7 Vaughan Williams No.1
8 Schoenberg 0
9 Arriaga 3
10 Cherubini 6
11 Strauss
12 Mendelssohn 5


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern Six Bagatelles
2. Harvey 4
3. Schoenberg 3
4. Mozart 15
5. Reger 2
6. Luigi Nono Fragmente-Stille
7. Takemitsu Landscape
8. Berg String Quartet
9. Schoenberg D major
10. Stravinsky Three Pieces
11. Haydn Op. 64/2
12. Carter 3


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haydn op. 20/5
3. Smetana 2
4. Reich WTC 9/11
5. Koechlin 1
6. Lachenmann Gran Torso
7. Bloch 2
8. Xenakis Tetras
9. Dvorak 13
10. Schoenberg 0
11. Ge Gan-Ru 5
12. Carter 3

I hope Crawford Seeger makes it this round after being just 1 point shy from doing so last round (possibly as a result of some tactical shenanigans...).


----------



## clara s

I did some rearrangement to my list

what I want to say is that I am very sorry I had not heard before,
the Max Bruch string quartet no 1.
a very rich sound and a poem in my ear
this 3rd movement, a beautiful scherzo is an apocalypse for me

1. M. Bruch no 1
2. F. Mendelssohn no 5
3. I. Xenakis tetras 
4. E. Carter no 3
5. W. A. Mozart no 15
6. R. Langgaard no 2
7. P. Hindemith no 1
8. A. Bruckner
9. A. Schönberg no 0 
10. A. Webern six bagatelles 
11. F.J. Haydn op.74 no 3
12. L. Cherubini no 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Trout said:


> I hope Crawford Seeger makes it this round after being just 1 point shy from doing so last round (possibly as a result of some tactical shenanigans...).


I don't think I've voted for her in the last couple rounds because I thought she was already there! I'm going to have to read that alphabetical list more carefully :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,


You have 14 hours or so left to nominate works in round 12.

The nomination round will end at 21:00 GMT

Voting round 12 will open shortly thereafter, and will end on Sunday 1st February at 23:00 GMT

Thanks for your continued support and participation

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 12th round nominations:

1. Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H.115
2. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet
3. Martinu - String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (1946)
4. Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet
5. Webern - Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op.9
6. Mozart - String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
7. Peter Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartet No. 4 'Children's Games'
8. Bax - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
9. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
10. Zorn - Cat O'Nine Tails
11. Schumann - String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41, No. 3
12. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Nomination round 12 is now closed

There will be the usual gap during which I'll count and check the votes.

Voting Round 12 will open shortly.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 12, 135 string quartets were nominated, 72 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the twelfth nomination round.

Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421 (nominations 11, points 113)
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3 (nominations 7, points 87)
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (nominations 6, points 77)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142 (nominations 5, points 63)
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192 (nominations 5, points 61)
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet (nominations 5, points 60)
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 5, points 58)
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (nominations 4, points 57)
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet (nominations 5, points 57)
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115 (nominations 4, points 54)

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 111 - 120

Voting Round 12 is now open and will close on Sunday 1st February at 23:00 GMT


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And the next 11 were:

Carter - String Quartet No. 3
Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet
Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Haydn - String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5 "The Lark"
Shostakovich - String Quartet No 7 in F-sharp minor Op 108
Haydn - String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3 "Rider"
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
Szymanowski - String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Tied:
Respighi - Quartetto Dorico
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68


----------



## SimonNZ

Harvey
Webern
Dvorak
Mozart
Stravinsky


----------



## tdc

Xenakis
Bloch
Mozart
Harvey
Stravinsky


----------



## Guest

1. Webern
2. Schumann
3. Xenakis
4. Harvey
5. Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart 
Dvorak
Schumann
Bridge
Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Bloch
Bridge
Schumann
Mozart
Dvorak



Trout said:


> I hope Crawford Seeger makes it this round after being just 1 point shy from doing so last round (possibly as a result of some tactical shenanigans...).


I think one change we could make (in future projects) is to carry over some fraction of points from the previous nomination round so that people's votes don't go entirely to waste. It would also solve the problem of a runner up work failing to make the next round from losing a single critical voter, and it would reward people for sticking with their work instead of voting tactically.

If, for example, half of points were carried over (rounded up) and someone kept putting the same work as their #1 nomination, their vote would eventually be worth 100% more after five rounds (15 points -> 23 -> 27 -> 29 -> 30 -> 30 -> 30 ...). Or if retaining one third the points, it would eventually be worth 50% more (15 -> 20 -> 22 -> 23 -> 23 ...). I guess the tricky part is setting the right carry-over percentage.

A simpler solution could be just to give fixed number of points to runner up works.


----------



## Avey

Round 12 Votes

1. Dvorak - No. 13 in G, B 192
2. Schumann - No. 3 in A, Op. 41/3
3. Bloch - No. 2
4. Mozart - No. 15 in D Minor, D 421
5. Shotakovich - No. 14, Op. 142


----------



## tortkis

Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## ptr

*R12V*

Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty
Xenakis
Harvey
Stravinsky
Mozart


----------



## LancsMan

1. Mozart
2. Shostakovich
3. Schumann
4. Xenakis
5. Dvorak


----------



## D Smith

Round 12 votes

Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115 
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421 
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142 
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Dvorak, #13
2. Schumann, #3
3. Mozart, #15
4. Shostakovich, #14

(no 5th vote)


----------



## senza sordino

Bloch 2
Bridge 2
Schumann 3
Shostakovich 14
Dvorak 13


----------



## GioCar

1. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
2. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
3. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
4. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142


----------



## Haydn man

Round 12 votes
Mozart
Dvorak
Shostakovich
Again these are the ones I feel I know sufficiently well.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
2. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
3. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
4. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
5. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 12th round votes:

1. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
2. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
3. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
4. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
5. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dames i cavallers,

You have 81/2 hours in which to post your round 12 votes if you haven't already done so.

Are you going to support the 6 composers who already have works in the list, or the 4 who have not?

Nomination Round 13 will open shortly after 23:00 GMT

T-V


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern Six Bagatelles
2. Harvey 4
3. Stravinsky Three Pieces
4. Schumann 3
5. Mozart 15


----------



## Trout

1. Xenakis
2. Bloch
3. Dvorak
4. Webern
5. Mozart


----------



## clara s

round 12

very good list of 10, I had difficulties in choosing

Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 
I. Xenakis: Tetras
Webern: Six Bagatelles 
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14


----------



## Bruce

Whew! I almost missed this one. I hope I'm in time to slip in under the proverbial wire. 

Mozart 15
Dvorak 13
Shostakovich 14
Bloch 2
Schumann 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Whew! I almost missed this one. I hope I'm in time to slip in under the proverbial wire.
> 
> Mozart 15
> Dvorak 13
> Shostakovich 14
> Bloch 2
> Schumann 3


Sorry, Bruce. You've actually posted your vote a good while after the advertised deadline.

I couldn't end the voting round or post the results as TC was down from about 22:15 UK time until early this morning.

It's not a poll that really means anything, but I shouldn't really accept your votes, simply to be consistent with previous rounds, when I've stuck to the deadline and thwarted other hopeful voters.

But please stay and nominate in the next round.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #12 (Positions 111 - 120):

*111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421 (votes 16, points 71)
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3 (votes 15, points 65)
113. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192 (votes 12, points 51)
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142 (votes 13, points 50)	
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (votes 8, points 48)
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet (votes 8, points 46)
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics (votes 8, points 43)
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115 (votes 7, points 38)
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 7, 2 first votes; points 34)
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet (votes 8, one first vote; points 34)*

__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #13 for places 121 - 130 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 120 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #12.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Saturday 7th February 2015, as the nomination round has started late this week, and I won't have time to count nominations on Friday evening.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after twelve completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The alphabetical list again:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109
Reich: Different trains
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## ptr

R13N

Continuing the head banging! :angel:

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954–57)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)

Shostakovich, Dmitry: String Quartet No 7 in F-sharp minor Op 108 (1960)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Bacewicz, Grazyna: String Quartet No 5 (1955)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982–83)

Manoury, Philippe; Stringendo, First String Quartet (2010)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)


----------



## Trout

Shostakovich's 14th is missing from its very appropriate spot of 114th...


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's a good question, Bruce. You've actually posted your vote a good while after the advertised deadline.
> 
> *I couldn't end the voting round or post the results as TC was down from about 22:15 UK time until early this morning.*
> 
> OK, it's not a General Election, but I shouldn't really accept your votes, simply to be consistent with previous rounds, when I've stuck to the deadline and thwarted other hopeful voters.
> 
> But please stay and nominate in the next round.
> 
> T-V


and I was worried what happened to you

you are always englishman in time


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> and I was worried what happened to you
> 
> you are always englishman in time


Thanks, clara s, I'm touched. I have usually been on time to start and finish rounds, so I'm sorry to worry you when I didn't post last night. I'm fine, but I had to get up at 6.30 this morning for work, and I didn't want to delay going to sleep too long last night. When I couldn't log on, I just turned in.

(However, I'm not actually an Englishman!)

T-McVox


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thanks, clara s, I'm touched. I have usually been on time to start and finish rounds, so I'm sorry to worry you when I didn't post last night. I'm fine, but I had to get up at 6.30 this morning for work, and I didn't want to delay going to sleep too long last night. When I couldn't log on, I just turned in.
> 
> (However, I'm not actually an Englishman!)
> 
> T-McVox


6.30? that's early

oh, I see, please reveal your clan hahaha


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 13*

1. Tchaikovsky, #3 in E-flat minor
2. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
3. Glass, #5
4. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
5. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
6. Glass, #2 _"Company"_
7. Shostakovich, #2 in A
8. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
9. Smetana, #2 in D minor
10. Schubert, #9 in G minor (D173)
11. Beethoven, #4 in C minor
12. Glass, _Dracula_ (1998 soundtrack)


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Henze 5th
3. Rihm 10
4. Kurtag SQ
5. Manoury Tensio, second string quartet 
6. Martinu 6
7. Nono Fragmente-Stille
8. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
9. Penderecki 2nd
10. Szymanowski 1
11. Martinu 7th
12. Respighi Doric Quartet


----------



## D Smith

Round 13

1. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
2. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
3. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 7
4. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
5. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
6. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
7. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
8. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
9. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
10. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
11. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1


----------



## tdc

1. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 1
2. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3
3. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
4. Kurtag - String Quartet 
5. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3
6. Turina - La Oracion del Torero
7. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
8. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
9. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 6
10. Berio - Sincronie
11. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
12. Henze - String Quartet No. 5


----------



## Stavrogin

Wow, Shostakovich's 11th didn't make the list yet?
Did everyone forget about it or is it just not that highly rated here?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 13 nominations:

1. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet
2. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
3. Penderecki – String Quartet No. 1 (1960)
4. Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
5. Hindemith – String quartet No. 5, Op 32
6. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
7. Bridge – String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
8. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
9. Martinu - String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
10. Kurtag - String quartet
11. Cherubini – String quartet No. 6 in A minor
12. Szymanowski – String Quartet No. 1 in C , Op 37


I do like Shosty #11, yes, Stavrogin. I guess my mind's been on other quartets these last dozen weeks. Nominate it yourself, why not?


----------



## Guest

I finally got around to hearing Crawford Seeger (as I suspect she's been crying for my help for a couple weeks now). She has officially earned my support. I also got around to another listen through the complete Martinu quartets. Honestly it's the same verdict as last time: they're almost all equally worthy...so I'll just support the ones already getting support.


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haydn op. 20/5
3. Smetana 2
4. Reich WTC 9/11
5. Koechlin 1
6. Penderecki 1
7. Lachenmann Gran Torso
8. Nono Fragmente-Stille
9. Schoenberg 0
10. Ge Gan-Ru 5
11. Volans 2
12. Carter 3

(subject to revision if I can find the time to listen to some unfamiliar works)


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> Round 13 nominations:
> 
> 1. Crawford-Seeger - String Quartet
> 2. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
> 3. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 1 (1960)
> 4. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
> 5. Hindemith - String quartet No. 5, Op 32
> 6. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
> 7. Bridge - String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
> 8. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
> 9. Martinu - String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
> 10. Kurtag - String quartet
> 11. Cherubini - String quartet No. 6 in A minor
> 12. Szymanowski - String Quartet No. 1 in C , Op 37
> 
> I do like Shosty #11, yes, Stavrogin. I guess my mind's been on other quartets these last dozen weeks. Nominate it yourself, why not?


I do not know enough works left off the board to make a full list of nominations at this point


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1
2. Takemitsu - Landscape
3. Moeran
4. Shostakovich 7
5. Shostakovich 4
6. Shostakovich 2
7. Shostakovich 6
8. Dvorak 9
9. Ireland
10. Zemlinsky 3
11. Respighi - Doric Quartet
12. Mendelssohn 5


----------



## Avey

Round 13 Nominations

1. Szymanowksi - No. 1 (My apologies for being late to this party. Again, another discovery here!)
2. Glass - No. 5
3. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
4. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
5. Mendelssohn - No. 1 in Eb, Op. 11
6. Shostakovich - No. 7 in F# Minor, Op. 108
7. Smetana - No. 2
8. Glazunov - No. 7
9. Carter - No. 3
10. Glass - No. 2, "Company"
11. Prokofiev - No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor


----------



## Bruce

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry, Bruce. You've actually posted your vote a good while after the advertised deadline.
> 
> I couldn't end the voting round or post the results as TC was down from about 22:15 UK time until early this morning.
> 
> It's not a poll that really means anything, but I shouldn't really accept your votes, simply to be consistent with previous rounds, when I've stuck to the deadline and thwarted other hopeful voters.
> 
> But please stay and nominate in the next round.
> 
> T-V


Well, that's just the way it goes. I don't think it would have made that much difference, anyway. And I doubt that misery and mourning will be any more widespread than they already are.

So . . . .

Here are my nominations for the next round. And I'll try extra hard to keep apprised of the schedule.

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Tchaikovsky 3
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## LancsMan

Here's mine, 
1. Shostakovich SQ 7
2. Shostakovich SQ 11
3. Shostakovich SQ 4
4. Shostakovich SQ 2
5. Beethoven SQ 1
6. Mozart SQ 22
7. Mozart SQ 21
8. Haydn SQ Op. 76 No. 1
9. Haydn SQ Op. 64 No. 5
10 Shostakovich SQ 6
11 Shostakovich SQ 11
12 Shostakovich SQ 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> Here's mine,
> 1. Shostakovich SQ 7
> *2. Shostakovich SQ 11*
> 3. Shostakovich SQ 4
> 4. Shostakovich SQ 2
> 5. Beethoven SQ 1
> 6. Mozart SQ 22
> 7. Mozart SQ 21
> 8. Haydn SQ Op. 76 No. 1
> 9. Haydn SQ Op. 64 No. 5
> 10 Shostakovich SQ 6
> *11 Shostakovich SQ 11*
> 12 Shostakovich SQ 10


However much a favourite, you can't nominate Shosty #11 twice in one round, LancsMan  - please substitue another work


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 13 and I shall stay true to my previous nominations

1 Haydn 74 2
2 Haydn 74 3
3 Haydn 76 1
4 Haydn 76 6
5 Haydn.64 5
6 Dvorak 11
7 Dvorak 7
8 Haydn 50 3
9 Prokofiev 1
10 Haydn 71 2
11 Glass 2
12 Tchaikovsky 3


----------



## Guest

Stavrogin said:


> I do not know enough works left off the board to make a full list of nominations at this point


There is no requirement for a full list. Whatever nominations you come up with will not be less valuable without accompaniment. Also, there is always the option of "listening along" through the project, as many of us do 

For the record... GOOD GRIEF! I've been "listening along" this week and keeping it to 12 is going to be downright painful.


----------



## pjang23

1. Crawford-Seeger
2. Koechlin 1
3. Haydn 64/5
4. Arriaga 3
5. Reger 5 (Op.121)
6. Reger 1 (Op.54/1)
7. Bloch 1
8. Haydn 20/5
9. Kurtag
10. Bloch 4
11. Szymanowski 1
12. Cherubini 6


----------



## LancsMan

TurnaboutVox said:


> However much a favourite, you can't nominate Shosty #11 twice in one round, LancsMan  - please substitue another work


Oh dear - finger trouble. My eleventh choice should have been Shostakovich SQ 1 ( not 11)!


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Szymanowski 1
Tchaikovsky 3
Dvorak 5
Shostakovich 7
Glass 5
Haydn 59 Op 74#3
Schoenberg 3
Kodaly 1
Prokofiev 1
Penderecki 1
RVW 1


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Mendelssohn 5
3 Koechlin 1
4 Cherubini 6
5 Schoenberg 0
6 Schoenberg 3
7 Vaughan Williams No.1
8 Zemlinsky 3
9 Arriaga 3
10 Strauss
11 Webern: Langsamer Satz
12 Mennin 2


----------



## tortkis

Round 13 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
4. Karol Szymanowski - String Quartet No. 1
5. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
6. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
7. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
8. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
9. Luigi Nono - Fragmente-Stille an Diotima
10. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
11. Wolfgang Rihm - String Quartet No. 10
12. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2

I agree that Symanowski should be in the list. I included Rihm 10, which is very good.


----------



## GKC

Round 13

Haydn opus 71 no. 2
" " opus 20 no. 5
" " opus 54 no. 2
" " opus64 no 5
Mendelssohn no 1
Schumann no. 2
Zemlinsky no 1
Smetana no. 2
Shostakovich no. 7
" " " no. 2
" " " no. 11


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman _No.2_
2. Henze _No.5_
3. Respighi _Quartetto Dorico_
4. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
5. Feldman _String Quartet (No.1)_
6. Haydn _op.77 No.1_
7. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
8. Berio _Notturno (Quartetto III)_
9. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero' (Shadows in the morning of Piero)_
10. Nono _Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima_
11. Fabio Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
12. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme _(string quartet & electronics)


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Crawford Seeger - String Quartet
2. Schoenberg - 3
3. Salonen - Homunculus
4. Shosty - 11
5. Gerhard - 2
6. Penderecki - 2
7. Rihm - 10
8. Carter - 3
9. Harris - 3
10. Respighi - Quartetto Dorico
11. Haydn - op. 20, no. 5
12. Bridge - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg 3
2. Reger 2
3. Luigi Nono Fragmente-Stille
4. Takemitsu Landscape
5. Berg String Quartet
6. Schoenberg D major
7. Haydn Op. 64/2
8. Carter 3
9. Berio Notturno
10. Rihm 10
11. Prokofiev 1
12. Kurtag String Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Shoot--just noticed a few from Mahlerian's list that I thought were already enshrined!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stavrogin said:


> I do not know enough works left off the board to make a full list of nominations at this point


You can nominate any number from 1 to 12 works in a round, Stavrogin, and any contribution you wish to make will be welcome.


----------



## Stavrogin

TurnaboutVox said:


> You can nominate any number from 1 to 12 works in a round, Stavrogin, and any contribution you wish to make will be welcome.


Oh, fine.
I will nominate, then:

1. Shostakovic 11
2. Prokofiev 1
3. Cage "Four"
4. Verdi


----------



## Guest

I've never listened to the Verdi quartet.


----------



## realdealblues

1. Tchaikovsky #3
2. Mendelssohn #5
3. Mozart #16
4. Tchaikovsky #2
5. Mendelssohn #1
6. Mozart #23
7. Mozart #22
8. Mozart #21
9. Haydn Op. 20/5
10. Haydn Op. 64/2


----------



## Guest

1. Kurtag: String Quartet
2. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
3. Nono: Fragmente-Stille
4. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
5. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
6. Takemitsu: Landscape
7. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet 1931
8. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3
9. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1
10. Martinu: String Quartet No. 6
11. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
12. Lachenmann: Gran Torso

This hurts! Room must be made for the return of Ge Gan-Ru, Norgard, Stockhausen, Feldman...not to mention support of Hosokawa, Manoury, Dillon, Sorensen, Holler, Goehr, etc etc! I literally had to return to tactics this round because it was the only way I knew to fairly narrow down my pool of nominations!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,


You have 21 hours or so left to nominate works in round 13.

The nomination round will end at 21:00 GMT on Saturday

Voting round 12 will open shortly thereafter, and will end on Monday 9th February at 22:00 GMT

Thanks for your continued support and participation

T-V


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
4. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
5. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
6. Dvorak - Cypresses 
7. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
8. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
9. Reger - String Quartet in D Minor (Op. 74)
10. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 0
11. Foote - String Quartet No. 1
12. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,


Nomination round 13 is now closed

There will be a gap during which I'll count and check the votes.

Voting Round 13 will open around midnight GMT


My dear clara s, I can only assume that you were otherwise engaged this week - Je suis desolee

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 13, 133 string quartets were nominated, 69 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the thirteenth nomination round.

*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 (nominations 7, points 87)
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37 (nominations 8, points 86)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108 (nominations 7, points 85)
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet (nominations 5, points 74)
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 (nominations 5, points 63)
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1 (nominations 6, points 62)
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima (nominations 6, points 62)
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1 (nominations 5, points 62)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35 (nominations 6, points 61)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122 (nominations 5, points 59)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 121 - 130

Voting Round 13 is now open and will close on Monday 9th February at 22:00 GMT


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The next 10 were:


Prokofiev - No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
Shostakovich, #2 in A
Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”
Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
Rihm 10
Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat, Op. 11
Carter 3
Koechlin 1
Smetana, #2 in D minor
Glass, #5


----------



## D Smith

Round 13 votes

1. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
2. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 7
3. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
4. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No 3
5. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 11


----------



## Guest

1. Nono
2. Kurtag
3. Crawford Seeger
4. Schoenberg
5. Penderecki


----------



## tdc

Penderecki
Kurtag
Schoenberg
Haydn
Crawford-Seeger


----------



## SimonNZ

Kurtag
Nono 
Penderecki
Szymanowski
Schoenberg


----------



## Bruce

I'm choosing the same 5 as D Smith, with only one exception, and in a slightly different order.

1. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No 3
2. Szymanowski No. 1 in C, Op 37
3. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 7
4. Haydn Op. 20 No. 5
5. Schönberg No 3

I just don't care that much for Shostakovich's 11th. A wee bit too sparse for me.


----------



## senza sordino

Szymanowski 1
Tchaikovsky 3
Shostakovich 7
Schoenberg 3
Penderecki 1


----------



## pjang23

Crawford-Seeger
Haydn
Kurtag
Szymanowski
Schoenberg


----------



## tortkis

Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122
3. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
5. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30


----------



## jurianbai

1.Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 
2.Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
3.Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
4.Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 
5.Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet 
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108


----------



## LancsMan

Shostakovich 11
Shostakovich 7
Haydn 23
Tchaikovsky 3
Schoenberg 3


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Nomination round 13 is now closed
> 
> There will be a gap during which I'll count and check the votes.
> 
> Voting Round 13 will open around midnight GMT
> 
> My dear clara s, I can only assume that you were otherwise engaged this week - Je suis desolee
> 
> T-V


mon ami T-McV

I had my list ready since Friday night
and then I went to these tennis lessons on Saturday and I forgot to vote

quelle tristesse...


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
2. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
3. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
4. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122


----------



## Haydn man

My votes 
Haydn
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich 7
Shostakovich 11
Only 4 votes from me but that's better than the last couple of rounds!


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Tchaikovsky, #3
2. Haydn, Op. 20 / #5
3. Szymanowski, #1

(no 4th or 5th votes)


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg 3
2. Luigi Nono Fragmente-Stille
3. Kurtag String Quartet
4. Crawford-Seeger
5. Szymanowski


----------



## GKC

1. Haydn
2. Shostakovich no. 7
3. Shost. no. 11
4. Penderecki
No no. 5

5. Tchaikovsky


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Extension of voting round 13*

Okey - dokey, voting round 13 has been interrupted by the 'database error' problem.

There are quite a few thread regulars who haven't voted but if, like me, you were unable to access TC all day yesterday. you may still want to vote.

It is 7 am here in the UK and I cannot count the existing votes now as I must go to work.

I'll count and post the result when I get home tonight

Voting round 13 is therefore extended to 22:00 GMT today

T-V


----------



## Trout

1. Crawford Seeger
2. Haydn
3. Penderecki
4. Nono
5. Shostakovich 7

Apologies for the late vote.


----------



## ptr

Perfect that Database error was, as I was without internet access this weekend! :tiphat:

*R13V*

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122


----------



## clara s

thanks T-V for the time extension

I did not forget, but for more than 24 hours I could not connect to the site

so, my voting from the office

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1 

Carter no 3, gets so close but can not drink fresh water from the fountain 

bonjour to everybody


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 13th round votes:

1. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 122
3. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
4. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
5. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Voting round 13 has now closed - I'll post the result shortly

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #13 (Positions 121 - 130):

*121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 (votes 14, points 67)
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35 (votes 13, points 66)
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37 (votes 13, points 62)
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108 (votes 12, points 60)
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet (votes 9, points 53)
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 (votes 9, points 42)
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1 (votes 10, points 41)
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima (votes 7, points 40)
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1 (votes 7, points 38)
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122 (votes 8, points 36)*

__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Welcome to Nomination Round #14 for places 131 - 140 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 130 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #13.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Sunday 15th February 2015, as the nomination round has started late again this week.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after thirteen completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The alphabetical list again:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109
Reich: Different trains
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after thirteen completed rounds)
> ...
> 
> 126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30.


You mean, I actually have to choose a different quartet to nominate in first place now?


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Rihm 10th
2. Scelsi 3rd
3. Henze 5th
4. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
5. Manoury Tensio, second string quartet 
6. Martinu 6
7. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
8. Penderecki 2nd
9. Respighi Doric Quartet
10 Takemitsu Landscape
11. Martinu 7th
12. Welesz 6th


----------



## D Smith

Round 14

1. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
2. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
3. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
4. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
5. Bridge String Quartet No. 3
6. Prokofiev String Quartet No.1 in B minor
7. Haydn Op. 64 No. 5 “The Lark”5. Haydn Op. 74 No. 2
8. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
9. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
10. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6
11. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
12. Haydn Op. 76 No. 1


----------



## Bruce

Here are my nominations for Round 14

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Vaughan-Williams 1

Prokofiev 1
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2


----------



## pjang23

1. Koechlin 1
2. Haydn 64/5
3. Martinu 6
4. Arriaga 3
5. Reger 5 (Op.121)
6. Reger 1 (Op.54/1)
7. Bloch 1
8. Bloch 4
9. Cherubini 6
10. Mendelssohn 5
11. Smetana 2
12. Martinu 7


----------



## tdc

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 6
2. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
3. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1 
4. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
5. Berio - Notturno
6. Turina - La Oracion del Torero
7. Henze - String Quartet No. 5
8. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
9. Carter - String Quartet No. 3
10. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
11. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3 
12. Berio - Sincronie


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Dvorak 5
Glass 5
Haydn 59 Op 74#3
Kodaly 1
Prokofiev 1
RVW 1
Tchaikovsky 2
LvB 5
Villa Lobos 1
Franck 
Verdi


----------



## ptr

R14N

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Rihm, Wolfgang; String Quartet No. 10 (1993-97) 
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954–57)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)

Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Bacewicz, Grazyna: String Quartet No 5 (1955)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982–83)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Manoury, Philippe; Stringendo, First String Quartet (2010)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)


----------



## Avey

Round 14 Nominations

1. Glass - No. 5
2. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
3. Ginastera - No. 2, Op. 26
4. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
5. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
6. Mendelssohn - No. 1 in Eb, Op. 11 
7. Carter - No. 3
8. Smetana - No. 2
9. Glazunov - No. 7
10. Glass - No. 2, "Company"
11. Prokofiev - No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor


----------



## musicrom

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1
3. Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
4. Reger - String Quartet in G minor (Op. 54)
5. Foote - String Quartet No. 1
6. Hill - String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
7. Dvorak - Cypresses 
8. Sibelius - String Quartet in B-flat Major (Op. 4). 
9. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 7
10. Reger - String Quartet in D Minor (Op. 74)
11. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 0
12. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet
Rihm - 10
Wuorinen - 2
Gerhard - 2
Salonen - Homunculus
Harris - 3
Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno
Bedrossian - Tracés d'ombres, for string quartet
Respighi - Doric Quartet
Penderecki - 2
Carter - 3
Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 14 and I have decided to change a few 

1 Haydn 74 3
2 Haydn 76 1
3 Haydn 33 6
4 Haydn 64 5
5 Haydn 71 2
6 Dvorak 11
7 Dvorak 7
8 Haydn 71 2
9 Prokofiev 1
10 Haydn 77 1
11 Glass 2
12 Glass 5


----------



## Guest

I just want to tell a few select people (you know who you are) that you're terrible people. Every time I cross a few off the list after one round, you people keep reminding me of another dozen great string quartet composers that deserve a nomination at the least.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Reger 2
2. Takemitsu Landscape
3. Berg String Quartet
4. Schoenberg D major
5. Haydn Op. 64/2
6. Carter 3
7. Berio Notturno
8. Rihm 10
9. Prokofiev 1
10. Babbitt 2
11. Reger 5
12. Haydn 64/2

I'd be interested in hearing Henze's Fifth; where is it available?


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahlerian said:


> I'd be interested in hearing Henze's Fifth; where is it available?
















http://www.amazon.com/Henze-String-...&qid=1423712319&sr=1-1&keywords=henze+arditti


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My round 14 nominations:

1. Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
2. Hindemith – String quartet No 5, Op 32
3. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
4. Bridge – String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
5. Martinu - String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (1946)
6. Cherubini – String quartet No. 6 in A minor
7. Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartet No. 4 'Children's Games'
8. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
9. Onslow - String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
10. Reger - String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
11. Birtwistle - String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
12. Prokofiev - String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50


----------



## LancsMan

Here's mine:-
1. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 64 No 5
2. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No 1
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No 1 Op 18 No 1
4. Mozart: String Quartet No 22
5. Mozart: String Quartet No 21
6. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 64 No 2 
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 4
8. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 2
9. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1
10. Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet Op. 36
11. Beethoven: String Quartet No 5 Op. 18 No. 5
12. Dvorak: Cypresses


----------



## GKC

Round 14 nominations:
1. Haydn opus 64 no. 5
2. Haydn opus 71 no. 2
3. Haydn opus 54 no. 2
4. Haydn opus 76 no. 1
5. Beethoven no. 5
6. Mozart no. 21
7. Smetana no. 2
8. Zemlinsky no. 1
9. Martinu no. 5
10. Martinu no. 6
11. Shostakovich no. 2
12. Prokofiev no. 1


----------



## tortkis

round 14 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
4. Wolfgang Rihm - String Quartet No. 10
5. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
6. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
7. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
8. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
9. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
10. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
11. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8
12. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman _No.2_
2. Henze _No.5_
3. Respighi _Quartetto Dorico_
4. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
5. Feldman _String Quartet (No.1)_
6. Haydn _op.77 No.1_
7. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
8. Berio _Notturno (Quartetto III)_
9. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
10. Fabio Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
11. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme (string quartet & electronics)_
12. Rihm _String Quartet No.10_


----------



## Trout

1. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2
2. Reich: WTC 9/11
3. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1
4. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
5. Mennin: String Quartet No. 2
6. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 0
7. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5
8. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
9. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
10. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
11. Ostertag: All the Rage
12. Johnston: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"

(subject to revision)


----------



## realdealblues

1. Dvorak #11
2. Mendelssohn #5
3. Mozart #16
4. Tchaikovsky #2
5. Mendelssohn #1
6. Mozart #23
7. Mozart #22
8. Mozart #21
9. Haydn Op. 64/5
10. Haydn Op. 76/1


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> Here goes Round 14 and I have decided to change a few
> 
> 1 Haydn 74 3
> 2 Haydn 76 1
> 3 Haydn 33 6
> 4 Haydn 64 5
> *5 Haydn 71 2*
> 6 Dvorak 11
> 7 Dvorak 7
> *8 Haydn 71 2*
> 9 Prokofiev 1
> 10 Haydn 77 1
> 11 Glass 2
> 12 Glass 5


Friendly reminder


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> 1. Reger 2
> 2. Takemitsu Landscape
> 3. Berg String Quartet
> 4. Schoenberg D major
> *5. Haydn Op. 64/2*
> 6. Carter 3
> 7. Berio Notturno
> 8. Rihm 10
> 9. Prokofiev 1
> 10. Babbitt 2
> 11. Reger 5
> *12. Haydn 64/2*
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing Henze's Fifth; where is it available?


Lot of foulplay from Haydn huh


----------



## Mahlerian

nathanb said:


> Lot of foulplay from Haydn huh


Do you blame me? It's in B minor!

Turnabout, you can put Henze's Fifth in the #12 spot for me.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Do you blame me? It's in B minor!
> 
> Turnabout, you can put Henze's Fifth in the #12 spot for me.


That's the spirit. But I need to listen to Henze's 5th AND Op. 64, so what do I know.


----------



## Guest

Today I listened to Johannes Kalitzke's Six Covered Settings. Nice composer. Also I listened to Furrer's 3rd once again, and I think I'm comfortable enough with it now for a nom.

Furrer's small chamber setting's can just be so....SPARSE. And desolate. With most of the strings just noodlin' around with pizzicato, he really challenges you to pay attention or come away disappointed. I suppose, after listening to every one of Furrer's KAIROS recordings, that I would honestly call this string quartet recording the least immediate and most difficult of the bunch. Though he does a similar kinda sparse/desolate business in a couple of the klavierstucke.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Dvorak* -- String Quartet #5, #8 and #9 / Vlach Quartet Prague


----------



## Haydn man

nathanb said:


> Friendly reminder


Can I have Haydn 54 2 at number 8 instead
Deliberate mistake on my part to check you were paying attention


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> *Dvorak* -- String Quartet #5, #8 and #9 / Vlach Quartet Prague


Are these nominations, Skilmarillion, or just a recording you're recommending?


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Are these nominations, Skilmarillion, or just a recording you're recommending?


Oh wow, sorry about that. That was meant to be posted in "Current Listening", lol.

Please ignore that -- I will be posting nominations later on.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1
2. Takemitsu Landscape
3. Respighi Doric Quartet
4. Miaskovsky 13
5. Shostakovich 2
6. Reger 2
7. Reger 5
8. Shostakovich 4
9. Shostakovich 1
10. Zemlinsky 3
11. Nielsen 2
12. Moeran


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 14*

1. Dvorak, #5 in F minor
2. Glass, #5 
3. Dvorak, #9 in D minor
4. Smetana, #2 in D minor 
5. Glass, #2 _"Company" _
6. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
7. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
8. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
9. Dvorak, #8 in E
10. Shostakovich, #2 in A
11. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
12. Schubert, #9 in G minor (D173)


----------



## Guest

1. Reger: String Quartet No. 5
2. Takemitsu: Landscape
3. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
4. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
5. Martinu: String Quartet No. 6
6. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
7. Berio: Notturno
8. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
9. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
10. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
11. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
12. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

Still no room for Ge-Gan Ru, Norgard, Stockhausen, Hosokawa, Manoury, Babbitt, Dillon, Dusapin, Holler, and friends...blast!

Actually, Dusapin's Time Zones deserves a spot  But I can't afford to go in alone on it right now... Honorable mention?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> *Originally posted by TurnaboutVox*
> 
> 1. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
> 10. Reger - String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121


Forgive me, please, everyone: I am going to indulge, just this once, in giving one favourite with a chance of nomination some extra points at the expense of another work I love.

Amended 14th round nominations:

1. Reger - String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
[...]
10. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

You have 51/2 hours or so left to nominate works in round 14.

The nomination round will end at 21:00 GMT today, Sunday 15th February

Voting round 14 will open shortly thereafter, and will end on Thursday 19th February at 12:00 GMT as I will be away for a few days over the next week (it's a school holiday here and Mrs. Vox teaches).

Thanks, as always, for your continued support and participation.

T-V


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Forgive me, please, everyone: I am going to indulge, just this once, in giving one favourite with a chance of nomination some extra points at the expense of another work I love.
> 
> Amended 14th round nominations:
> 
> 1. Reger - String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
> [...]
> 10. Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
> 
> T-V


naughty indulgence

OK you are forgiven, just for once


----------



## clara s

1. E. Carter no 3
2. M. Bruch no 1
3. F. Mendelssohn no 5
4. B. Smetana no 2
5. R. Langgaard no 2
6. P. Hindemith no 1
7. A. Bruckner
8. A. Schönberg no 0
9. F.J. Haydn op.74 no 3
10. L. Cherubini no 1
11. F. Schubert no 9
12. C. Nielsen no 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination round 14 is now closed.

There will now be an interval whilst I check and post the results, around 23:00 GMT

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 14, 140 string quartets were nominated, 75 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the fourteenth nomination round.

*Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50 (nominations 10, points 88)
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10 (nominations 7, points 84)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark" (nominations 6, points 78)
Carter: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 7, points 72)
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124 (nominations 6, points 67)
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121 (nominations 5, points 60)
Henze: String Quartet No. 5 (nominations 5	, points 57)
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (nominations 5, points 56)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob.III:75 (nominations 5, points 55)
Takemitsu: Landscape	, for string quartet (nominations 4, points 52)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 131 - 140

Voting Round 14 is now open and will close on Thursday 19th February at 21:00 GMT (as I'll be away for a few days).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And the following 11 works (20 and 21 were tied) were as follows:


Glass 5
Shostakovich 2
Mendelssohn 5 in E flat
Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
Respighi - Doric Quartet
Dvorak - No. 5
Vaughan Williams No. 1 
Berio - Notturno
Schoenberg - String Quartet in D major
Cherubini - No. 1
Penderecki - No. 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Forgive me, please, everyone: I am going to indulge, just this once, in giving one favourite with a chance of nomination some extra points at the expense of another work I love.
> 
> Amended 14th round nominations:
> 
> *1. Reger - String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121*
> [...]





TurnaboutVox said:


> Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the fourteenth nomination round.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121 (nominations 5, points 60)*





TurnaboutVox said:


> And the following 11 works (20 and 21 were tied) were as follows:
> 
> *Glass 5*
> 
> ...


You know, every now and then, you make it really hard for us to like you.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> You know, every now and then, you make it really hard for us to like you.


Sorry, sorry, but my amendment simply moved the Reger quartet from #10 to #7.

I have to admit, though, the Glass 5th was 11th, 2 points behind the Takemitsu (and one point behind the Reger before my intervention)


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> You know, every now and then, you make it really hard for us to like you.


Blame me. I counted the votes for Glass and Shostakovich three times to make sure a Reger vote would be truly viable 

All TVox did was make my maneuver look a little less shifty.

But alas, you played well, Skilmarilion. I found Berio to be unsalvageable, even with my most guarded magical secrets.


----------



## Guest

Now, I'll take:

1. Takemitsu
2. Carter
3. Rihm
4. Reger
5. Henze

But I would have voted for both of these Haydns if I thought they needed my help!


----------



## D Smith

Round 14 votes

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob.III:75 
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark” 
3. Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50 
4. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124 
5. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312


----------



## jurianbai

1.Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124 
2.Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 
3.Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50
4.Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
5.Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob.III:75


----------



## pjang23

Haydn 64/5
Martinu 6
Reger 5
Smetana 2
Takemitsu


----------



## SimonNZ

Rihm
Henze
Martinu
Takemitsu
Haydn 60


----------



## Avey

Round 14 Votes

1. Carter No. 3
2. Prokofiev No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 50
3. Smetana - No. 2 in D Minor
4. Reger - No. 5 in F# Minor, Op. 121
5. Takemitsu - Landscape


----------



## tortkis

Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124


----------



## ptr

*R14V*

Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Takemitsu: Landscape , for string quartet
Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50
Carter: String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Takemitsu: Landscape
2. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
3. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob.III:75 
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
5. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124


----------



## LancsMan

Only voting for two here - my string quartet familiarity is beginning to let me down!
1 Haydn 60
2 Haydn 53


----------



## Bruce

Round 14 votes

Henze 5
Prokofiev 1
Smetana 2
Haydn 53
Haydn 60


----------



## Guest

LancsMan said:


> Only voting for two here - my string quartet familiarity is beginning to let me down!
> 1 Haydn 60
> 2 Haydn 53


You're a lucky man. Choosing few from many can be agony.


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry, sorry, but my amendment simply moved the Reger quartet from #10 to #7.
> 
> I have to admit, though, the Glass 5th was 11th, 2 points behind the Takemitsu (and one point behind the Reger before my intervention)





nathanb said:


> Blame me. I counted the votes for Glass and Shostakovich three times to make sure a Reger vote would be truly viable
> 
> All TVox did was make my maneuver look a little less shifty.
> 
> But alas, you played well, Skilmarilion. I found Berio to be unsalvageable, even with my most guarded magical secrets.


Perhaps you guys can redeem yourselves in Round 15 by nominating plenty of Glass, Mendelssohn and Dvorak.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> Perhaps you guys can redeem yourselves in Round 15 by nominating plenty of Glass, Mendelssohn and Dvorak.


Perhaps those of us who know them could consider nominating works by some less celebrated composers, from whatever era our tastes and interests cover?


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Perhaps you guys can redeem yourselves in Round 15 by nominating plenty of Glass, Mendelssohn and Dvorak.


All 3 composers already have multiple works on the board. I just want to give some humanitarian votes to less fortunate folks. Is that so wrong?


----------



## GKC

1. Haydn opus 64 no. 5
2. Haydn opus 76 no. 1
3. Smetana
4. Prokofiev
5. Martinu

Looks like Mr. Smith and I are equivalent up to a permutation. ;-)


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev 1
Smetena 2
Haydn 60 Op 76/1
Martinu 6
Carter 3


----------



## Albert7

I vote for Feldman's String Quartet 1
and
String Quartet 2.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

albertfallickwang said:


> I vote for Feldman's String Quartet 1
> and
> String Quartet 2.


Hi Albert,

You've come back to the thread in the middle of a voting round, but if you would like me to treat these as nominations for the next nomination round (round 15) then I'll be happy to do so. Please let me know if you want them in that order (1. MF #1, 2. MF #2).

For everyone:

There still seems to be a good deal of interest in this project. We had agreed to 5 extra rounds, taking us to 150 works. Do people wish to extend the list creation over a final 5 rounds, taking us to 200 works? Round 20 could then ask in addition for any works to which participants might wish to give an honourable mention.

Having developed a fairly efficient and accurate methodology (well, I hope so anyway) for this, I am willing to carry on with the administration for the extra 6 weeks this would entail.

Thoughts, opinions?

As ever, my thanks to you all for your interest and participation, and the nomination of many, many works unknown or unfamiliar to me - that has been a great pleasure and will fuel my exploration for months to come. I have only been able to listen to a small fraction so far.

T-Vox


----------



## SimonNZ

As long as you're not getting burnt out I for one could happily do a further five rounds.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My R14 votes:

Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10

I have enjoyed listening to all 10 quartets over the course of the week. I don't have a recording of Haydn's Op. 64 quartets but I can see that 'the Lark' is a lovely work, so perhaps that will be my next Haydn acquisition.


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> As long as you're not getting burnt out I for one could happily do a further five rounds.


My sentiment exactly! Its Your project T-V, we're here to serve at Your pleasure, Sir! 

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm in for the long haul, however long it is--thanks again for your time, TV!


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> Perhaps those of us who know them could consider nominating works by some less celebrated composers, from whatever era our tastes and interests cover?





nathanb said:


> All 3 composers already have multiple works on the board. I just want to give some humanitarian votes to less fortunate folks. Is that so wrong?


For the record my last couple of posts were intended entirely to be tongue in cheek.

I am not familiar with as much of the repertoire as many of you here. Having said that, I don't see much value in voting for the obscure, for the sake of voting for the obscure. I was voting Tchaikovsky's 3rd in first place for maybe 11 or 12 consecutive rounds before it got in.

Perhaps it's equally easy to take the big boys for granted.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> For the record my last couple of posts were intended entirely to be tongue in cheek.
> 
> I am not familiar with as much of the repertoire as many of you here. Having said that, I don't see much value in voting for the obscure, for the sake of voting for the obscure. I was voting Tchaikovsky's 3rd in first place for maybe 11 or 12 consecutive rounds before it got in.
> 
> Perhaps it's equally easy to take the big boys for granted.


Oh I understand 

But I simply don't feel that I'm taking anyone for granted if I feel that composer B deserves an enshrinement more than composer A deserves a *fifth* enshrinement. Especially considering we've probably already enshrined the big quartets that composer A gets all his fame from.

If it makes you feel any better, I would certainly be supporting another Dvorak quartet if my prospective list weren't so long already


----------



## musicrom

1. Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op 50
2. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
3. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
5. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Takemitsu Landscape
2. Carter 3
3. Rihm 10
4. Prokofiev 1
5. Reger 5


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> I vote for Feldman's String Quartet 1
> and
> String Quartet 2.


Yes these I nominate for round 15. Thanks.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Carter - 3
2. Rihm - 10
3. Haydn - op.76/1
4. Prokofiev - 1
5. Reger - 5


----------



## Haydn man

Round 14 votes
Haydn 64 5
Haydn 76 1
Prokofiev

I am very happy to continue the process to number 200. 
There are still another 50 Haydn string quartets that aren't on the list yet:lol:


----------



## hpowders

TurnaboutVox said:


> Nomination round 14 is now closed.
> 
> There will now be an interval whilst I check and post the results, around 23:00 GMT
> 
> T-V


Ahhhh yes.....the "interval"!


----------



## tdc

1. Carter
2. Prokofiev 
3. Henze
4. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5
5. Takemitsu


----------



## mmsbls

1. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 
2. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 
3. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2
4. Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 
5. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## Trout

1. Smetana
2. Rihm
3. Carter
4. Henze
5. Prokofiev


----------



## GioCar

1. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
2. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
3. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
4. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
5. Carter: String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Bruce

I'd be happy to go to 200, as long as you're willing to put in the effort, TV. I certainly appreciate it. This has been a lot of fun. And interesting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Voting round 14 is now closed.

I'll post the results in about an hour.

T-V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #14 (Positions 131 - 140):

*131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No.1 in B minor, Op. 50 (votes 15, points 74)
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124 (votes 12, points 59)
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark" (votes 11, points 54)
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10 (votes 9, 3 first votes, 3 second votes, points 52)
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3 (votes 10, 3 first votes, 2 second votes, points 52)
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75 (votes 11, 2 first votes, points 52)
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 (votes 11, points 47)
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5 (votes 8, points 44)
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet (votes 9, points 43)
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121 (votes 9, points 42)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after fourteen completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105 
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The new alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109
Reich: Different trains
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Welcome to Nomination Round #15 for places 141 - 150 in the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List*

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 140 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #14.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.
*
This round will end after 4 days, at 21:00 GMT on Monday 23nd February 2015.*


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Manoury Tensio, second string quartet 
3. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
4. Kagel 1st
5. Penderecki 2nd
6. Respighi Doric Quartet
7. Martinu 7th
8. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
9. Rihm 3rd "Im Innersten"
10. Welesz 6th
11. Hosokawa Blossoming
12. Radulescu 5th "Before The Universe Was Born"


----------



## D Smith

Round 15 Nominations

1. Miaskovsky String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Op. 86
2. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
3. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
4. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
5. Bridge String Quartet No. 3
6. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
7. Schnittke String Quartet No. 4
8. Syzmanowski String Quartet No. 2
9. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No. 2 in F Op. 22
10. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
11. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
12. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

D Smith said:


> Round 15 Nominations
> 
> 7. Schumann String Quartet No. 3 in A minor Op 41


This we already have in the list (#112), D Smith, if you wouldn't mind selecting another work instead?


----------



## D Smith

TurnaboutVox said:


> This we already have in the list (#112), D Smith, if you wouldn't mind selecting another work instead?


lol Sorry I was sure I had typed his second quartet. I changed my original post, thanks for spotting my boo boo!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

D Smith said:


> Round 15 Nominations
> 
> 2. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
> 
> [...]
> 
> 7. Schumann String Quartet No. 2 in F Op 41


I'm not quite sure how to break this to you, D Smith...sorry!


----------



## D Smith

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm not quite sure how to break this to you, D Smith...sorry!


It's been a long day; changed to Schnittke No. 4


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> 1. Scelsi 3rd
> 2. Manoury Tensio, second string quartet
> 3. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
> 4. Kagel 1st
> 5. Penderecki 2nd
> 6. Respighi Doric Quartet
> 7. Martinu 7th
> 8. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
> 9. Rihm 3rd "Im Innersten"
> 10. Welesz 6th
> 11. Hosokawa Blossoming
> 12. Radulescu 5th "Before The Universe Was Born"


You should switch to Manoury's first and back to Radulescu's fourth. I don't know how to hear Tensio and the fifth 

Edit: Well, ok, they're on youtube...but I'd have to do the ole G.F. Haas youtube rip treatment to have them on my trusty iPod..


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> You should switch to Manoury's first and back to Radulescu's fourth. I don't know how to hear Tensio and the fifth
> 
> Edit: Well, ok, they're on youtube...but I'd have to do the ole G.F. Haas youtube rip treatment to have them on my trusty iPod..


Apologies to ptr, who I know is championing it, but I much prefer Manoury's second to his first.






I'm not sure that there are any official recordings of Radulescu's fifth out there, but, as I said this morning on current listening, if you hear one of the YT concerts make sure its this:






edit: just listened to Tensio again, and oh boy, there's no question in my mind about that one.

(it might however raise some questions about "what is a quartet etc". Some who took issue with the tape effects in Different Trains, may find that as nothing compared to the live electronics of this work)


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Dvorak 5
Glass 5
Haydn 59 Op 74/3
Kodaly 1
RVW 1
LvB 5
Tchaikovsky 2
Villa Lobos 1
Franck
Verdi
LvB 4


----------



## Avey

Round 15 Nominations

1. Glass - No. 5
2. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
2. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
3. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
4. Beach - String quartet in one movement
5. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
6. Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2
7. Ginastera - No. 2, Op. 26
8. Copland - Two pieces for string quartet
9. Verdi - S.Q.
10. Glazunov - No. 7 
11. Franck - S.Q. in D
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> Apologies to ptr, who I know is championing it, but I much prefer Manoury's second to his first.


No worries mate! I'm a big enough bloke to know when to submit to the "borg" from the antipode!

Did not nominate the second cuz I can not find a commercial release of it!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*R15N* (Still mostly head banging!)

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Kagel, Mauricio: Quartet for Strings no 1 
Manoury, Philippe; Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics (2010)
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)

Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Bacewicz, Grazyna: String Quartet No 5 (1955)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982-83)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 15*

1. Dvorak, #5 in F minor
2. Glass, #5 
3. Dvorak, #9 in D minor
4. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
5. Glass, #2 _"Company" _
6. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
7. Dvorak, #11 in C
8. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
9. Dvorak, #8 in E
10. Shostakovich, #2 in A
11. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
12. Schubert, #9 in G minor (D173)


----------



## Bruce

*100+ SQ r15*

Here are my nominations for Round 15:

Hindemith 5
Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173

Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4

Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2
Thomson 2

Two replacements for quartets that were voted in. I'm adding Schubert's 9th, which I had originally been interested in, but dropped since it didn't seem to have much chance. And someone else nominated Thomson's 2nd quartet, which I had completely forgotten about, but I think is worthy of this list. The waltz movement is just so wistful!


----------



## pjang23

1. Koechlin 1
2. Arriaga 3
3. Reger 1
4. Bloch 1
5. Bloch 4
6. Cherubini 6
7. Mendelssohn 5
8. Martinu 7
9. Glass 5
10. Myaskovsky 13
11. Schubert 9
12. Reger 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> Round 15 Nominations
> 
> 1. Glass - No. 5
> 2. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
> 2. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
> 3. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
> 4. Beach - String quartet in one movement
> 5. Vaughan-Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
> 6. Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2
> 7. Ginastera - No. 2, Op. 26
> 8. Copland - Two pieces for string quartet
> 9. Verdi - S.Q.
> 10. Glazunov - No. 7
> 11. Franck - S.Q. in D
> 12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor


Hi Avey, You'll have to reconfigure your list slightly to reduce it to 12 nominations with only one 'number 2'...


----------



## Skilmarilion

btw -- are we definitely going to 200 quartets then?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Apologies to ptr, who I know is championing it, but I much prefer Manoury's second to his first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just listened to Tensio again, and oh boy, there's no question in my mind about that one.
> 
> (it might however raise some questions about "what is a quartet etc". Some who took issue with the tape effects in Different Trains, may find that as nothing compared to the live electronics of this work)


'Tensio' is, I think, a string quartet with electronic augmentation by a 'virtual string quartet' and so eligible for nomination. I had only heard Manoury's String Quartet '0' previously, an early work revived for and by the Arditti Quartet, at a live performance, and wasn't that taken with it (it had been withdrawn by the composer). 'Tensio' is a work of considerable interest, I agree, after listening today - thanks for the steer, Simon.



> Synthesis Tools Used in Tensio:
> 
> "The electronics which respond to the quartet may be near or distant, familiar or incongruous. On occasions it was necessary to create a 'virtual quartet' and even, at times, sound configurations which were totally extraneous to that of a quartet (even though they are invariably derived from the quartet).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Synful, a programme developed by Eric Lindemann, recreates instrumental-sounds; what sets it apart from pre-existing sampling tools (which have long been readily available) is its ability to create transitions from one sound to another. For example, one may generate a true legato effect with a clarinet or a desk of cellos. Having already used Synful in Partita I, this synthesis tool proved most useful in composing Tensio, in particular in the creation of a 'virtual quartet', which was later superimposed upon the instrumental quartet. I use the term virtual quartet to describe electronic sounds, which are indistinguishable from those created acoustically"
> 
> Phillippe Manoury, in 'Contemporary Music Review', 2013


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarillion and others - We had previously agreed to 5 extra rounds, taking us to 150 works, i.e. the current round of nominations and votes.

There seems to be a reasonable degree of interest in extending the list over a final 5 rounds, taking us to 200 works, so I propose to do that, yes.

Round 20 will then ask in addition for any works to which participants might wish to give an honourable mention. The method used in other lists was to request a whopping 20 nominations in the final round. Any thoughts on how else to proceed in the final round?

I suppose it should also be possible to get hold of each end of round count and find out which works that haven't made the list have been nominated by more than one contributor - so also earning a place in an 'Honourable Mention' list.




T-Vox


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 15

1 Haydn 74 3
2 Haydn 33 6
3 Haydn 71,2
4 Dvorak 5
5 VW 1
6 Dvorak 11
7 Dvorak 7
8 Haydn 54 2
9 Haydn 77 1
10 Glass 2
11 Glass 5
12 Schubert 9


----------



## Haydn man

TurnaboutVox said:


> Skilmarillion and others - We had previously agreed to 5 extra rounds, taking us to 150 works, i.e. the current round of nominations and votes.
> 
> There seems to be a reasonable degree of interest in extending the list over a final 5 rounds, taking us to 200 works, so I propose to do that, yes.
> 
> Round 20 will then ask in addition for any works to which participants might wish to give an honourable mention. The method used in other lists was to request a whopping 20 nominations in the final round. Any thoughts on how else to proceed in the final round?
> 
> I suppose it should also be possible to get hold of each end of round count and find out which works that haven't made the list have been nominated by more than one contributor - so also earning a place in an 'Honourable Mention' list
> T-Vox


I would favour continuing till we get to 200 and then stop, the problem with 'Honouable Mentions' for me is that it is simply a continuation of the list process by another name. If a work didn't make the top 200 I don't think it devalues anyone's particular personal favourite, and we have to stop sometime. 
Let 200 be enough


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I suppose it should also be possible to get hold of each end of round count and find out which works that haven't made the list have been nominated by more than one contributor - so also earning a place in an 'Honourable Mention' list.
> 
> T-Vox


Actually, at least in the case of the last two lists, literally every work mentioned even once earned a place in the "Honorable Mention" list. Given your higher level of participation, I frankly think this would be a headache for you and even a bit of a headache to look at such a long list. I would go with mentions from 2+ members or not at all.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Quick question: is Reich's _Triple Quartet_ eligible?

I thought it might not be, but just now realised that aleazk nominated it in Round 1 (!).



aleazk said:


> Reich - Triple Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> Quick question: is Reich's _Triple Quartet_ eligible?
> 
> I thought it might not be, but just now realised that aleazk nominated it in Round 1 (!).


I don't see why not, on the grounds that it's generally played by a conventional string quartet accompanied by themselves on tape.



> Triple Quartet was composed in 1999 and had been in the [Kronos] quartet's live repertoire since then. It is a three-movement work for three string quartets; on the album, quartets two and three are pre-recorded and the players play the first quartet along with the tape, as they do live.
> 
> Wikipedia


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> I don't see why not, on the grounds that it's generally played by a conventional string quartet accompanied by themselves on tape.


Cool. If it isn't any trouble, could I revise my list to include it?

For now I'd just replace it for Dvorak's 11th at #7.



Skilmarilion said:


> *Round 15*
> 
> 1. Dvorak, #5 in F minor
> 2. Glass, #5
> 3. Dvorak, #9 in D minor
> 4. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
> 5. Glass, #2 _"Company" _
> 6. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
> *7. Reich, Triple Quartet*
> 8. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
> 9. Dvorak, #8 in E
> 10. Shostakovich, #2 in A
> 11. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
> 12. Schubert, #9 in G minor (D173)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> Cool. If it isn't any trouble, could I revise my list to include it?
> 
> For now I'd just replace it for Dvorak's 11th at #7.


Mission accomplished, S.


----------



## pjang23

Haydn man said:


> I would favour continuing till we get to 200 and then stop, the problem with 'Honouable Mentions' for me is that it is simply a continuation of the list process by another name. If a work didn't make the top 200 I don't think it devalues anyone's particular personal favourite, and we have to stop sometime.
> Let 200 be enough





nathanb said:


> Actually, at least in the case of the last two lists, literally every work mentioned even once earned a place in the "Honorable Mention" list. Given your higher level of participation, I frankly think this would be a headache for you and even a bit of a headache to look at such a long list. I would go with mentions from 2+ members or not at all.


I disagree. I think honorable mentions are a good place to look for obscure works that people never had the chance to nominate, and I think that knowing such obscure works exist and are enjoyed by someone is worth more than knowing whether Warhorse Quartet X ranks 10th or 25th. The solo piano list also extended to 200 works and the honorable mention list had 216 works, though that list did not bold works which were nominated by more than one member (which was introduced later on).

If bolding is a hassle to you, I'd be okay to leave it out, but I don't stand by dropping works that were only nominated once.


----------



## ptr

^^ Why don't we do an "Obscurity Apendix" of say 20 quartets!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

pjang23 said:


> I disagree. I think honorable mentions are a good place to look for obscure works that people never had the chance to nominate, and I think that knowing such obscure works exist and are enjoyed by someone is worth more than knowing whether Warhorse Quartet X ranks 10th or 25th. The solo piano list also extended to 200 works and the honorable mention list had 216 works, though that list did not bold works which were nominated by more than one member (which was introduced later on).
> 
> If bolding is a hassle to you, I'd be okay to leave it out, but I don't stand by dropping works that were only nominated once.


I meant no offense master pjang! I was merely expressing empathy.

Admittedly I find the bolding valuable. When I look at the orchestral works or the art songs list or w/e, it just adds another tier of recommendations - and it's always good to know what to try first when one feels short on time, space, or funding. But yes, the bolding was the hardest part.


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> ^^ Why don't we do an "Obscurity Apendix" of say 20 quartets!
> 
> /ptr


Why don't you just give us The Ptr Top 200 Recommended String Quartets List. You know you want to. Can't say I'd mind lookin' at it either. Sticky the thing!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It's not going to be a big problem to produce an 'honourable mentions' list, it may just take some time to compile. I have 13/14 end of round databases, will save those for the last 6 rounds and I can reconstruct the missing one easily enough.

It may be quite a long list, though.

I don't mind indicating in some way how many participants nominated each work (it may be up to five for some works).


----------



## pjang23

nathanb said:


> I meant no offense master pjang! I was merely expressing empathy.
> 
> Admittedly I find the bolding valuable. When I look at the orchestral works or the art songs list or w/e, it just adds another tier of recommendations - and it's always good to know what to try first when one feels short on time, space, or funding. But yes, the bolding was the hardest part.


No offense taken. Just want to express my point of view. Anyway, I added an extra 20 honorable mentions to the art song list (on top of 20 nominations), as it only went up to 100 works, but I think just 20 regular nominations without the extra 20 is sufficient for the last round of this project given that it will go to 200 works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 15 Nominations:

1. Bridge – String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
2. Hindemith – String quartet No 5, Op 32
3. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
4. Martinu - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)
5. Cherubini – String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
6. Koechlin - String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
7. Berio - Notturno (Quartetto III) 
8. Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
9. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
10. Boccherini - Quartet for Strings in G minor, Op. 32 no 5, G 205 
11. Kagel - Quartet for Strings No. 1
12. Dillon - String Quartet No 6


----------



## tortkis

round 15 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet No. 13, Op. 86
4. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
5. Philippe Manoury - Tensio, second string quartet 
6. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
7. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
8. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
9. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
10. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
11. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
12. Salvatore Sciarrino - Quartetto No. 8

# I had forgotten the wonderful Vajda. Manoury is quite good.


----------



## tdc

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 6
2. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
3. Berio - Notturno
4. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
5. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1 
6. Turina - La Oracion del Torero
7. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
8. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 5
9. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1
10. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3
11. Koechlin - String Quartet No. 1
12. Berio - Sincronie


----------



## Guest

This round-end day is sneaking up on me! I'll get it together tomorrow morning...

And yes, take your time compiling, TVox. It will look handsome in the end, Stockhausen and helicopters and all


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Norgard - 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
2. Wuorinen - 2
3. Salonen - Homunculus
4. Gerhard - 2
5. Respighi - Doric Quartet
6. Bedrossian - Tracés d'ombres
7. Harris - 3
8. Lachenmann - Gran Torso
9. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno
10. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
11. Berio - Notturno
12. Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet

*p.s.* A suggestion regarding honorable mentions: rather than anything laborious for TVox, all the regular participants could always nominate a single string quartet they wanted to get in but couldn't (sometimes for the good reason that it was hard for many participants to hear it) after the final list has been compiled. There aren't _that_ many of us, so I don't think that the list would be too long. It's also a chance for the "tactical" voters among us to tell us what they _really_ think :lol:

But that's just a suggestion--I'm happy with whatever!


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman _String Quartet No.2_
2. Respighi _Quartetto Dorico_
3. Berio _Notturno (Quartetto III)_
4. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
5. Haydn _op.77 No.1_
6. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
7. Feldman _String Quartet No.1_
8. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
9. Fabio Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
10. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme_ (string quartet & electronics)
11. Malipiero _String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (1920)_
12. Scelsi _String Quartet No.3_


----------



## LancsMan

Here's my nominations:
1. Beethoven SQ Op 18 No 1
2. Mozart SQ 22
3. Mozart SQ 21
4. Haydn SQ Op 54 No. 2
5. Shostakovich SQ 10
6. Shostakovich SQ 4
7. Shostakovich SQ 2
8. Shostakovich SQ 1
9. Shostakovich Two Pieces for SQ Op 36
10. Beethoven SQ Op. 18 No 5
11. Mozart SQ 23
12. Mozart SQ 20


----------



## Guest

Having everyone just submit a list of 10 honorable mentions or whatever (two submissions = bold) wouldn't be a bad idea. Most of us haven't just dropped over 10 works from our nomination lists over the course of the project, so it would have essentially everything.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> A suggestion regarding honorable mentions: rather than anything laborious for TVox, all the regular participants could always nominate a single string quartet they wanted to get in but couldn't (sometimes for the good reason that it was hard for many participants to hear it) after the final list has been compiled. There aren't _that_ many of us, so I don't think that the list would be too long. It's also a chance for the "tactical" voters among us to tell us what they _really_ think :lol:
> 
> But that's just a suggestion--I'm happy with whatever!





nathanb said:


> Having everyone just submit a list of 10 honorable mentions or whatever (two submissions = bold) wouldn't be a bad idea. Most of us haven't just dropped over 10 works from our nomination lists over the course of the project, so it would have essentially everything.


What it would lose, though, is contributions from people who were regular participants and have dropped out now, or those who have contributed intermittently. I'd be keen to include their nominations too.


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> What it would lose, though, is contributions from people who were regular participants and have dropped out now, or those who have contributed intermittently. I'd be keen to include their nominations too.


If you're willing to do all that heavy lifting, TVox, you've got my gratitude! Mind you, you should have everyone else's gratitude even more for a complete list of nominations--I've already copied out all the unfamiliar nominations for myself anyways :lol:


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Mendelssohn 5
3 Koechlin 1
4 Cherubini 6
5 Schoenberg 0
6 Verdi
7 Vaughan Williams No.1
8 Zemlinsky 3
9 Arriaga 3
10 Strauss
11 Glass 5
12 Mennin 2


----------



## Trout

1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
2. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
3. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "The Fall of Baghdad"
4. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1
5. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
6. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 0
7. Manoury: Tensio
8. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6
9. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13
10. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
11. Mennin: String Quartet No. 2
12. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2

I hate to leave Reich out, but having sat down and listened to several of everyone's nominations new to me, I simply had no room to spare after acquiring so many new favorites.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,


You have just under 14 hours to make your nominations in round 15.

The round closes at 21:00 GMT

T-Vox


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1 
2. Respighi Doric Quartet 
3. Myaskovsky 13 
4. Shostakovich 2 
5. Reger 2 
6. Shostakovich 4 
7. Shostakovich 1 
8. Zemlinsky 3
9. Moeran
10. Ireland
11. Ge Gan-Ru 5 "The Fall of Baghdad"
12. Hindemith 5


----------



## Art Rock

Blancrocher said:


> *p.s.* A suggestion regarding honorable mentions: rather than anything laborious for TVox, all the regular participants could always nominate a single string quartet they wanted to get in but couldn't (sometimes for the good reason that it was hard for many participants to hear it) after the final list has been compiled. There aren't _that_ many of us, so I don't think that the list would be too long. It's also a chance for the "tactical" voters among us to tell us what they _really_ think :lol:
> 
> But that's just a suggestion--I'm happy with whatever!


I like this idea.


----------



## Guest

'fraid this is the best I can do this week, fellas.

1. Berio: Notturno
2. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5
3. Manoury: Tensio
4. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
5. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
6. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
7. Martinu: String Quartet No. 7
8. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5
9. Norgard: String Quartet No. 8
10. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
11. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
12. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 15 is now closed.

I'll post the results as soon as they're collated and checked

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 15, 124 string quartets were nominated, 72 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the fifteenth nomination round.

*Glass: String Quartet No. 5 (nominations 6, points 65)
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics (nominations 5, points 64)
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor (nominations 5, points 61)
Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32 (nominations 5, points 60)
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III) (nominations 5, points 60)
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51 (nominations 5, points 60)
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86 (nominations 5, points 59)
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor (nominations 5, points 58)
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37 (nominations 4, points 57)
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico (nominations 4, points 53)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 141 - 150

Voting Round 15 is now open and will close on Thursday 26th February at 21:00 GMT.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And the following 11 works (20 and 21 were again tied):


Shostakovich String Quartet No. 2 in A
Kagel - Quartet for Strings No. 1
Lachenmann - Gran Torso
Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
Martinu - String Quartet No. 7 "Concerto da Camera"
Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
Mendelssohn #5 in E-flat
Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
Haydn Op. 77 1
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Thomson - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Guest

1. Manoury
2. Berio
3. Hindemith
4. Dvorak
5. Koechlin


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin
Cherubini
Glass
Myaskovsky
Dvorak


----------



## SimonNZ

Manoury
Respighi
Dvorak
Koechlin
Berio


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live electronics


----------



## Avey

Round 15 Votes

1. Glass - No. 5
2. Dvorak - No. 5 in F Minor, B 37
3. Hindemith - No. 5, Op. 32
4. Vaughan Williams - No. 1 in G Minor
5. Respighi - Quartetto dorico


----------



## Bruce

My round 15 votes go to:

Hindemith 5
Cherubini 6
Dvorak 5
VW 1
Myaskovsky 13


----------



## tdc

Cherubini
Berio
Hindemith
Koechlin
Respighi


----------



## Art Rock

1. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
2. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
3. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32 
4. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
5. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor


----------



## GioCar

1. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
2. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
3. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
4. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
5. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics


----------



## ptr

*R15V*

Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86


----------



## realdealblues

1. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
2. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
3. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
4. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
5. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico


----------



## Haydn man

My votes for this round based on those I feel I know
Glass
VW
Dvorak

Can I add a continued thanks to TV for keeping this going, the fun just keeps on coming


----------



## Trout

1. Koechlin
2. Manoury
3. Vaughan Williams
4. Myaskovsky
5. Cherubini


----------



## D Smith

I can only vote for 3 this time:

1. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
2. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
3. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37


----------



## tortkis

round 15 votes

Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak 5
Glass 5
RVW 1
Respighi 
Myaskovsky 13

As per honourable mentions, how many string quartets do you want to have as honourable mentions? If only 10 then we might as well do another round. If you want hundreds and hundreds of honourable mentions, then you might just list all the string quartets that were ever nominated once by anyone. If you want 50 honourable mentions, then you could ask each of the regular contributors to list three to five string quartets, and that should add to a few dozen (50 or so).

I noticed that the Shostakovich String Quartet #2 that I've been nominating for many rounds just missed the cut - again.


----------



## Blancrocher

Respighi - Quartetto Dorico
Myaskovsky - 13
Hindemith - 5
Berio - Notturno
Vaughan Williams - 1


----------



## mmsbls

Cherubini
Koechlin
Vaughan Williams
Glass
Dvořák


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass: String Quartet No. 5 
2. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 5 
3. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 
4. Respighi: _Quartetto Dorico _
5. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13


----------



## clara s

Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor 
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor 
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D


I'd better vote early, before I forget the deadline again

T-V go on, we are following


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> I'd better vote early, before I forget the deadline again
> 
> T-V go on, we are following


You're nice and early this round, Clara, the deadline is on Thursday at 21:00 GMT.

If you had remembered to post in Nomination round 15 you might conceivably have promoted your previous selections:

...3. F. Mendelssohn no 5

or

9. F.J. Haydn op.74 no 3

But it's nice to have your votes, as ever!

T-V


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> You're nice and early this round, Clara, the deadline is on Thursday at 21:00 GMT.
> 
> If you had remembered to post in Nomination round 15 you might conceivably have promoted your previous selections:
> 
> ...3. F. Mendelssohn no 5
> 
> or
> 
> 9. F.J. Haydn op.74 no 3
> 
> But it's nice to have your votes, as ever!
> 
> T-V


yes, and i was going to vote also for Martinu 7, which I like a lot

you do not miss anything huh?

that's why you are a good "vote coordinator"

next round, i will be even earlier hahaha


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dear All,


I have just remembered that there will be an interruption, possibly for 24 hours, to my internet service, starting tomorrow (we're getting fibre-optic broadband installed).

This means I won't be able to post the 15th round vote count until Friday evening UK time, even if nothing goes wrong.

The current voting round finishes at 21:00 on Thursday - I won't accept votes posted after that.
I hope to be transmitting again on Friday evening.

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Voting round 15 is now closed.

There being no loss of internet service so far at Turnabout Towers tonight, I'll post the results very shortly.

T-Vox


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Voting round 15 is now closed.
> 
> There being no loss of internet service so far at Turnabout Towers tonight, I'll post the results very shortly.
> 
> T-Vox


We thank you, as long as Mrs. TVox doesn't mind!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #15 (Positions 141 - 150):

*141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37 (votes 13, points 61)
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86 (votes 13, points 59)
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor (votes 12, points 54)
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico (votes 11, points 52)
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32 (votes 9, points 48)
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51 (votes 9, points 44) 
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III) (votes 8, points 41)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics (votes 7, points 39)
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor (votes 7, 2 first and 2 second votes; points 38)	
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5 (votes 7, 2 first and 1 second vote; points 38)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after fifteen completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5 
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Welcome to the final five rounds of the TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

This is Nomination Round #16 for places 151 - 160 *

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 150 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #15.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

*This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Tuesday 3rd March 2015. *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> We thank you, as long as Mrs. TVox doesn't mind!


Mrs. TVox has gone out with her friends tonight so TVox is free to do as nerdily as he likes!

Seriously, she's been a good sport about this but she'll be glad to hear the end is now in sight.

T-V


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Scelsi 3rd
2. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
3. Kagel 1st
4. Penderecki 2nd
5. Martinu 7th
6. Ge Gan-Ru 5th "Fall Of Baghdad"
7. Alex Mincek 3rd
8. Norgard 8th "Night Descending Like Smoke"
9. Rihm 3rd "Im Innersten"
10. Radulescu 5th "Before The Universe Was Born"
11. Hosokawa Blossoming
12. Welesz 6th


----------



## ptr

*R16N*

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Rădulescu, Horațiu: Fifth String Quartet "before the universe was born" (1990/95)
Kagel, Mauricio: Quartet for Strings no 1 (1965)
Scelsi, Giacinto: String Quartet No. 3 (1963)
Nørgård, Per: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (1995-97)

Rihm, Wolfgang: String Quartet No. 3 ("Im Innersten")
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982-83)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)


----------



## Albert7

Round 16 votes:

1) Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
2) Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

^ you've got another ten spaces/nominations if you want them, Albert


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 16*

1. Dvorak, #9 in D minor
2. Reich, _Triple Quartet _
3. Mendelssohn, #5 in E-flat
4. Glass, #2 _"Company" _
5. Riley, _Requiem for Adam_ 
6. Gorecki, #2 _"Quasi Una Fantasia" _
7. Dvorak, #11 in C
8. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
9. Shostakovich, #2 in A
10. Dvorak, #8 in E
11. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
12. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat


----------



## Bruce

Round 16 

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Schubert 9 in G minor, D.173
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2

Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70

Simpson 7
Hindemith 2
Thomson 2
Mozart 15 K.421


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 16

1 Haydn 74 3
2 Haydn 33 6
3 Haydn 71,2
4 Dvorak 11
5 Mendelssohn 5
6 Dvorak 7
7 Dvorak 
8 Haydn 54 2
9 Haydn 77 1
10 Glass 2
11 Schubert 9
12 Mendelssohn 1

I shall hold true to my top 3 even though I seem to be ploughing a lone furrow with these.
Mixed up the others slightly and added 3 new ones


----------



## Guest

Simon and Ptr:

I notice there are two full-length videos of Radulescu's 5th on youtube. Do y'all listen to the JACK quartet or the other one? I want to be able to support this one!


----------



## ptr

^^ Yep, the Jack's for me!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

^ ah, that's interesting, because I much prefer the Asasello Quartett performance


----------



## ptr

^^ I'll have to compare them even more closer down the line! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Well, its not as though I'm the last word on anything. I may come around to the Jack performance with a few more plays, but that aside the Asasello has a definate advantage just in clarity of sound capture, being considerably less shrill.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn man said:


> Here goes Round 16
> 
> 7 Dvorak


Sorry, H m, you're lacking an identifying numeral here, if you could just add one that'd be tickety-boo...


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Haydn 59 Op 74/3
Kodaly 1
LvB 5
Tchaikovsky 2
Franck
Villa Lobos 1
Verdi
LvB 4
Mendelssohn 5
Villa Lobos 3
Zemlinsky 3


----------



## Guest

Spahlinger, Schnebel, and Gerhard are still on my to-do list. I'm thinking Rihm, Radulescu, and Hosokawa will be my new noms this round but I'm not sure yet. (Also, I was initially thinking about a different Hosokawa quartet, but for someone like that, best to just support!)


----------



## Avey

Round 16 Nominations

1. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
2. Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2
3. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
4. Korngold - No. 2, Op. 26
5. Beach - String quartet in one movement
6. Hindemith - No. 2, Op. 10
7. Ginastera - No. 2, Op. 26
8. Korngold - No. 3, Op. 34
9. Copland - Two pieces for string quartet
10. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor
11. Korngold - No. 1, Op. 16
12. Verdi - S.Q.


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> ^ you've got another ten spaces/nominations if you want them, Albert


Nope, just the two string quartets.


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman _String Quartet No.2_
2. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
3. Haydn _op.77 No.1_
4. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
5. Feldman _String Quartet No.1_
6. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
7. Fabio Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
8. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme (string quartet & electronics)_
9. Furrer _String Quartet No.3_
10. Scelsi String Quartet No.3
11. Malipiero String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (1920)
12. Kodaly String Quartet No. 1


----------



## tdc

1. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
2. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 2
3. Copland - 2 pieces for String Quartet
4. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 1
6. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
7. Kagel - String Quartet No. 1
8. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3 
9. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
10. Berio - Sincronie 
11. Turina - La Oracion del Torero 
12. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Guest

Can I just point out to those gripin' Haydnite die-hards that Haydn has now passed Beethoven for number of quartets on the list? Pretty amazing that everyone managed to reach a consensus on so many of them, really.

Also, if anyone else wants to throw Feldman's 6 hour beast a bone...we might be able to work with him this round  For the record, I actually listened to the whole thing in just two sittings a few weeks ago!

Also also...I'm still pained by choices. Every week I manage to get a few in via tactics, but every week I immediately fill those slots with others and then spend the whole week remembering other worthy folks (in agony!)


----------



## SimonNZ

(pssst...this has been the one argument-free oasis on TC in recent months...lets not bring in any kind of internal division this close to the end)


----------



## tortkis

round 16 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
4. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
5. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
6. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
7. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
8. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
9. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
10. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
11. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
12. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> (pssst...this has been the one argument-free oasis on TC in recent months...lets not bring in any kind of internal division this close to the end)


It's a joke pretty much. I think the Haydnites are funny, good-natured folk


----------



## Trout

1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
2. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
3. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "The Fall of Baghdad"
4. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1
5. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
6. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 0
7. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
8. Mennin: String Quartet No. 2
9. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4
10. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
11. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2
12. Bloch: String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Gerhard - 2
2. Wuorinen - 2
3. Penderecki - 2
4. Norgard - 8
5. Mincek - 3
6. Salonen - Homunculus
7. Bedrossian - Tracés d'ombres
8. Harris - 3
9. Lachenmann - Gran Torso
10. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno
11. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
12. Sibelius - Andante festivo


----------



## LancsMan

1. Shostakovich - 2
2. Beethoven - 1
3. Mozart - 22
4. Mozart - 21
5. Haydn - SQ Op 54 No 2
6. Shostakovich - 10
7. Shostakovich - 4
8. Shostakovich - 1
9. Shostakovich - 2 pieces for SQ Op. 36
10. Beethoven - 5
11. Mozart - 23
12. Mozart - 20


----------



## Haydn man

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry, H m, you're lacking an identifying numeral here, if you could just add one that'd be tickety-boo...


I thought I might try a 'floating vote' for any Dvorak SQ that got nominated
But since I feel your going to insist on a number then Dvorak 8
Apologies and thanks


----------



## mmsbls

1 Haydn 77/1
2 Mendelssohn 5
3 Mennin 2
4 Nielsen 2
5 Reich Triple
6 Verdi
7 Cherubini 1
8 Zemlinsky 3
9 Arriaga 3
10 Strauss
11 Dvorak 9
12 Schoenberg 0


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,


You have just under 21 hours to make your nominations in round 16. We have only 15 sets of nominations so far - so do post your nominations, thread regulars, occasional visitors and newcomers alike. All are welcome to participate. 

The nomination round closes at 21:00 GMT on Tuesday 4th March 

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 16 nominations:

1. Bridge – String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
3. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
4. Martinu - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) H. 314 (1947)
5. Penderecki String Quartet No. 2
6. Kagel - Quartet for Strings No. 1
7. Haydn - String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81
8. Dillon - String Quartet No 6
9. Nørgård - String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' 
10. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
11. Haas, Pavel - String Quartet No. 2 "From The Monkey Mountains
12. Dvorak - String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B 75


----------



## D Smith

Round 16 nominations

1. Bridge String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Haydn Op. 74 No. 3
3. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
4. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6 
5. Syzmanowski String Quartet No. 2
6. Haydn Op. 77 No. 1
7. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
8. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No. 2 in F Op. 22
9. Bridge String Quartet No. 3
10. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
11. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
12. Schubert String Quartet No. 9


----------



## Guest

1. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
2. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
3. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
4. Norgard: String Quartet No. 8
5. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
6. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1
7. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5
8. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
9. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5
10. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
11. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
12. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## pjang23

Out of town currently, so I didn't have much time to review works this round.

1. Arriaga 3
2. Reger 2
3. Bloch 1
4. Bloch 4
5. Mendelssohn 5
6. Martinu 7
7. Schubert 9
8. Reger 1
9. Zemlinsky 3
10. Bloch 5
11. Reger 3
12. Bloch 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

pjang23 said:


> Out of town currently, so I didn't have much time to review works this round.
> 
> 2. Reger 2
> 8. Reger 1
> 11. Reger 3


Ooh, I'd forgotten Reger. Mahlerian's contribution kept reminding me to nominate him in earlier rounds.

13 more hours to nominate in round 16, Cuartetistas


----------



## Nereffid

I was just checking to see what the list was like now and was delighted to discover that Per Norgard finally seems to be making an impression. Believe it or not, I'd thought about nominating the 8th quartet back in round 1 but figured that would be a wasted vote. Now, 15 rounds later...!

So I have to join in again so I can say I was "there" when it got voted in.

1. Norgard: String quartet no.8
2. Glass: String quartet no.2
3. Copland: Two pieces for string quartet
4. Ge: String quartet no.5
5. Radulescu: String quartet no.5
6. Mennin: String quartet no.2
7. Thomson: String quartet no.2
8. Feldman: String quartet no.2
9. Mendelssohn: String quartet no.5
10. Haydn: String quartet op.77 no.1
11. Riley: Requiem for Adam
12. Reich: Triple quartet


----------



## ptr

T-V, if You do a quick tally an hour before nomination ends and the Feldman second is on the verge of being "in", give ma a hint and I'll exchange it for one of my current nominations!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

nathanb said:


> *1. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
> 2. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
> 3. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
> 4. Norgard: String Quartet No. 8
> 5. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
> 6. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1
> 7. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5
> 8. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
> 9. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5
> 10. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
> 11. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
> 12. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6*


In light of Nereffid's helpful nomination for Ge and Radulescu, as well as cushion for Feldman and Norgard I would like to re-order my vote to shift a bit of hope where hope is needed. In my own hopes that this would not be too much trouble, I have added a +/- expression so you know how many points to add or take away 

1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso *(+1)*
2. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 *(+7)*
3. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3 *(+0)*
4. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 *(+3)*
5. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 *(-4)*
6. Norgard: String Quartet No. 8 *(-2)*
7. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 *(-2)*
8. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1 *(-2)*
9. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3 *(-1)*
10. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2 *(+0)*
11. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 *(+0)*
12. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6 *(+0)*


----------



## Nereffid

nathanb said:


> In light of Nereffid's helpful nomination for Ge and Radulescu, as well as cushion for Feldman and Norgard I would like to re-order my vote to shift a bit of hope where hope is needed. In my own hopes that this would not be too much trouble, I have added a +/- expression so you know how many points to add or take away
> 
> 1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso *(+1)*
> 2. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 *(+7)*
> 3. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3 *(+0)*
> 4. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 *(+3)*
> 5. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 *(-4)*
> 6. Norgard: String Quartet No. 8 *(-2)*
> 7. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 *(-2)*
> 8. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1 *(-2)*
> 9. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3 *(-1)*
> 10. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2 *(+0)*
> 11. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 *(+0)*
> 12. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6 *(+0)*


Ah, but what will you do if I subsequently ask to change my vote?
:lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nereffid said:


> So I have to join in again so I can say I was "there" when it got voted in.
> 
> 2. Glass: String quartet no.2
> ..
> 9. Mendelssohn: String quartet no.5
> ..
> 11. Riley: Requiem for Adam
> 12. Reich: Triple quartet


Do stick around.


----------



## clara s

round 16

1. M. Bruch no 1
2. F. Mendelssohn no 5
3. B. Martinů no 7
4. R. Langgaard no 2
5. P. Hindemith no 1
6. A. Bruckner
7. A. Schönberg no 0
8. F.J. Haydn op.74 no 3
9. L. Cherubini no 1
10. F. Schubert no 9
11. C. Nielsen no 2
12. A. Zemlinsky no 3


please gentlemen, give a hand to help Anton get in the next rounds


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 16 is now closed.

I'll post the results as soon as they're collated and checked

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 16, 121 string quartets were nominated, 63 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the sixteenth nomination round.

*Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44, No. 3 (nominations 7, points 83)
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 6, points 70)
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (nominations 6, points 69)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81 (nominations 6, points 66)
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 (nominations 5, points 59)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3, Hob. III:74 (nominations 4, points 55)
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 4, points 52)
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad" (nominations 4, points 51)
Martinů: String Quartet No.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H.314 (nominations 4, points 50)
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 4, points 50)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 151 - 160

Voting Round 15 is now open and will close on Friday 6th March at 22:00 GMT.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And the following 10 works:

Lachenmann - Gran Torso
Mennin - String Quartet No. 2
Rădulescu - Fifth String Quartet "before the universe was born"
Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Riley - Requiem for Adam
Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
Dvorak - String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B 75 
Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Schubert - No. 9 in G minor, D.173
Shostakovich - No. 2 in A


----------



## ptr

*R16V*

Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Martinů: String Quartet No.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H.314


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ptr said:


> T-V, if You do a quick tally an hour before nomination ends and the Feldman second is on the verge of being "in", give ma a hint and I'll exchange it for one of my current nominations!
> /ptr


Such shenanigans and jiggery-pokery not required, ptr, fortunately.

But even so I'm not spending this week listening to Feldman #2, thank you very much!

T-Vox


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi
Kagel
Ge Gan-Ru
Norgard
Martinu


----------



## mmsbls

Mendelssohn
Haydn 66
Haydn 59
Martinu
Scelsi


----------



## Guest

1. Nørgård
2. Scelsi
3. Kagel
4. Feldman
5. Ge


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> In Nomination Round 16...
> 
> *Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44, No. 3 (nominations 7, points 83)
> Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 6, points 70)
> Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (nominations 6, points 69)
> Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81 (nominations 6, points 66)
> Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 (nominations 5, points 59)
> Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3, Hob. III:74 (nominations 4, points 55)
> Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 4, points 52)
> Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad" (nominations 4, points 51)
> Martinů: String Quartet No.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H.314 (nominations 4, points 50)
> Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 4, points 50)*


Oh boy, first round I am not sufficiently familiar with the body of nominated works to vote. Getting that far in, I suppose.


----------



## Guest

Avey said:


> Oh boy, first round I am not sufficiently familiar with the body of nominated works to vote. Getting that far in, I suppose.


Common misconceptions:
1) You may nominate or vote for less than the maximum number of works (<5 or <12)
2) You are allowed to listen to music mid-project

Enjoy


----------



## Nereffid

1. Nørgård
2. Ge
3. Feldman
4. Mendelssohn
5. Haydn 77/1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44, No. 3
3. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81
4. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
5. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3, Hob. III:74


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Mendelssohn, #5
2. Haydn, Op. 74 / #3 _"The Rider"_
3. Haydn, Op. 77 / #1
4. Martinu, #7 _"Concerto Da Camera"_

(no 5th vote)


----------



## Avey

nathanb said:


> ...
> 2) You are allowed to listen to music mid-project


Well, duh. But a few listens this week does not sufficiently inform me as to how to recommend these works. Simply, I don't feel familiar enough with them to vote.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> I was just checking to see what the list was like now and was delighted to discover that Per *Norgard finally seems to be making an impression. Believe it or not, I'd thought about nominating the 8th quartet back in round 1 but figured that would be a wasted vote.* Now, 15 rounds later...!
> 
> So I have to join in again so I can say I was "there" when it got voted in.


Welcome back, by the way, Nereffid - I meant to say so before. I also hope you will stay to help us to the end of this project at Easter.

Like you with the Norgard #8, I nominated Haydn's Op 77/1 in round 1, then withdrew it in favour of Mozart's 'Dissonance' quartet when I saw how little support it was getting. I did nominate it again (properly) in round 3. It's actually my joint favourite Haydn Quartet - along with Op. 77/2 - and the first I ever heard, which is interesting. I was glad to get a chance to support it in round 16 at last.

Now if only someone would join D Smith and me in supporting Bridge's master work, his 4th quartet...

P.S. it's an early modernist work, by a man who played chamber music with Ravel and introduced the young Benjamin Britten to Arnold Schoenberg...as well as being fantastic music!

P.P.S. Congratulations to SimonNZ who got 6 of his round 16 nominations, I think, into the list of 10 this week, and that was without counting the nominations and nominating only the well supported works. He deserves congratulations for sticking with the modernist works he's been nominating all the way through the project.

P.P.P.S.


> Originally posted by *clara s*
> please gentlemen, give a hand to help Anton get in the next rounds


I think it's certainly possible to get Cherubini 1, which you've also been nominating, into the list, but I don't know about poor Anton. I do love his string quintet, a pity that's not eligible as it's a very nicely crafted work.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Now if only someone would join D Smith and me in supporting Bridge's master work, his 4th quartet...
> 
> P.S. it's an early modernist work, by a man who played chamber music with Ravel and introduced the young Benjamin Britten to Arnold Schoenberg...as well as being fantastic music!


I'd already taken a mental note to listen to it for the next round. I recently bought Bridge's quartets on Naxos... but I was doing something else and didn't wanna wait till the very last second to vote since you had expressed a lower turnout.


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> P.P.S. Congratulations to SimonNZ who got 6 of his round 16 nominations, I think, into the list of 10 this week, and that was without counting the nominations and nominating only the well supported works. He deserves congratulations for sticking with the modernist works he's been nominating all the way through the project.


Thanks for that, T-V.

Being a glass-is-half-empty kind of guy my first thought a couple of days ago was: aw man, now I have to decide on six new choices 

I didn't think I was able to hear the Bridge, being on a no-buy at the moment and it didn't seem available to beg borrow or steal. But I just realized I can play it through the Naxos site if I log in, so I'll check it out

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.557283


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> Thanks for that, T-V.
> 
> Being a glass-is-half-empty kind of guy my first thought a couple of days ago was: aw man, now I have to decide on six new choices
> 
> I didn't think I was able to hear the Bridge, being on a no-buy at the moment and it didn't seem available to beg borrow or steal. But I just realized I can play it through the Naxos site if I log in, so I'll check it out


The Maggini Quartet's version is on Spotify, but I don't know if you can access Spotify in New Zealand.


----------



## Haydn man

Round 16 votes
Haydn 77/1
Haydn 74/3
Mendelssohn 5
Just 3 votes again this time from me


----------



## tdc

Penderecki
Kagel
Mendelssohn
Martinu
Haydn 66 op. 77


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> P.P.S. Congratulations to SimonNZ who got 6 of his round 16 nominations, I think, into the list of 10 this week, and that was without counting the nominations and nominating only the well supported works. He deserves congratulations for sticking with the modernist works he's been nominating all the way through the project.


On the plus side, at least he gets his original nominations in! It ain't all sunny ova here TVox! I'm thinkin' bout an early vote round myself cuz no one seems to want to nominate works like Dusapin's Time Zones!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> Oh boy, first round I am not sufficiently familiar with the body of nominated works to vote. Getting that far in, I suppose.


Well, I know 6 of these and I have now heard all bar the Scelsi and - crikey - the 6 hour Feldman monster. I have heard the first hour of it a few times, and got as far as three hours in once (I do actually possess a downloaded FLAC file of the whole work). But it's too much to contemplate during a working week, I must admit, so I'll be leaving it to its admirers for now.


----------



## tortkis

round 16 votes

Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44, No. 3


----------



## Albert7

I have now heard both string quartets composed by Feldman so now I am qualified to discuss both works accordingly.


----------



## senza sordino

I've listened to eight of ten pieces in this round. Here are my votes

Haydn 59 74/3
Mendelssohn 5
Haydn 66 77/1
Kagel 1
Ge Gan Ru 5


----------



## GioCar

1. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
2. Haydn: String Quartet Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81
3. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
4. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
5. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''


----------



## Bruce

Round 16 votes

Mendelssohn 5
Martinu 7
Haydn 66
Penderecki 2
Haydn 59


----------



## Guest

Just listened to Romitelli's quartet on youtube. Awesome!


----------



## pjang23

1. Mendelssohn 5
2. Martinu 7
3. Norgard
4. Ge Gan-Ru
5. Haydn 74/3


----------



## Trout

1. Ge Gan-Ru
2. Haydn op. 74/3
3. Penderecki
4. Martinu
5. Kagel

edit: I bumped 3-5 for Haydn's op. 74/3.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' 
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 6, points 70)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81 
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A reminder that voting round 16 closes at 22:00 GMT today, Friday 6th March


T-Vox


----------



## clara s

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74, No. 3
Martinů: String Quartet No.7 
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 

As for Anton, well, life can be hard
I must accept that I do not have any friendly support here hahaha


----------



## mmsbls

nathanb said:


> On the plus side, at least he gets his original nominations in! It ain't all sunny ova here TVox! I'm thinkin' bout an early vote round myself cuz no one seems to want to nominate works like Dusapin's Time Zones!


I think many of us have nominated works that got no or little attention. The real treat in these games is seeing other people's nominations and listening to them. Sometimes we'll not be impressed, but sometimes we find new works that we adore or that interest us . I may hear a new quartet and not think it quite rises to the level of nomination, but I may put it on my list of works to further explore.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 16 votes:

Martinů: String Quartet No.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H.314
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77, No. 1, Hob. III:81
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Voting round 16 is now closed.

I'll post the results very shortly.

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #16 (Positions 151 - 160):

*
151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3 (votes 11, points 61)
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81 (votes 11, points 53)
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' (votes 9, points 50)
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad" (votes 10, points 47)
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1 (votes 9; 1 first vote, 2 second votes, 3 third votes, points 45)
156. Martinů: String Quartet No.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H.314 (votes 10; 1 first vote, 2 second votes and 1 third vote, points 45)
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 (votes 9, points 42)
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3 (votes 8, points 36)
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 5, points 26)
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 5, points 25)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after sixteen completed rounds)

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Welcome to Nomination Round #17 for places 161 - 170*

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides those 160 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #16.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

*
This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Wednesday 11th March 2015. *


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
2. Alex Mincek 3rd
3. Radulescu 5th "Before The Universe Was Born"
4. Dillon 6th
5. Rihm 3rd "Im Innersten"
6. Kurtag Officium Breve (in memoriam Andreae Szervinszky)
7. Birtwistle Nine Movements
8. Ginastera 2nd
9. Kagel 3rd
10. Sciarrino Sei Quartetti Brevi
11. Hovhannes 3rd
12. Corigliano SQ


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 17*

1. Dvorak, #9 in D minor
2. Glass, #2 _"Company" _
3. Riley, _Requiem for Adam_
4. Reich, _Triple Quartet _
5. Shostakovich, #4 in D
6. Gorecki, #2 _"Quasi Una Fantasia" _
7. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F
8. Shostakovich, #2 in A
9. Dvorak, #11 in C
10. Schubert, #9 in G minor (D 173)
11. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
12. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat


----------



## D Smith

Round 17

1. Bridge String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Bridge String Quartet No. 3 
3. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
4. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6 
5. Syzmanowski String Quartet No. 2
6. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
7. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
8. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No. 2 in F Op. 22
9. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
10. Schubert String Quartet No. 9 in Gm 
11. Dvorak String Quartet No. 9 in Dm
12. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118


----------



## Albert7

Round 17

1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 2
2. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
3. Bartok's String Quartet No. 6
4. Carter's String Quartet No. 3
5. Haydn's Op. 76 quartets


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Round 17
> 
> 1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
> 2. Haydn's Op. 76/6 Quartet


Hi albert! I have modified your post to leave the works that haven't yet been enshrined (the rest already made it!). Feel free to add more, if you like


----------



## Avey

Round 17 Nominations

1. Dvorak - No. 9 in D Minor, B 75
2. Korngold - No. 3, Op. 34
3. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
4. Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2
5. Korngold - No. 2, Op. 26
6. Beach - String quartet in one movement
7. Hindemith - No. 2, Op. 10
8. Ginastera - No. 2, Op. 26
9. Copland - Two pieces for string quartet
10. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor
11. Korngold - No. 1, Op. 16
12. Verdi - S.Q.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Kodaly 1
LvB 5
Tchaikovsky 2
Franck 
Villa Lobos 1
Verdi
Villa Lobos 3
Zemlinksy 3
Szymanowski 2
RVW 2
LvB 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Round 17
> 
> 1. *Feldman's String Quartet No. 2*
> 2. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
> 3. *Bartok's String Quartet No. 6*
> 4. *Carter's String Quartet No. 3*
> 5. *Haydn's Op. 76 quartets* (except Op. 76/6)


Albert, as nathanb has pointed out above, most of your nominations aren't eligible because they're already in our list.

I post a numbered and an alphabetical list of all of the string quartets which have been endorsed throughout the project after each round is completed.

If you look above at post #1429, you can see the latest list.

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hmm. I've spent an hour this morning piecing together my data from all rounds of this project in preparation for compiling an 'Honourable Mentions' list.

So far I have been able to gather together all 16 of the final nomination round counts, though I knew I'd saved the beginning of round 3 over the final count of round 2, it was possible to reconstruct it. Likewise, although the final database for round 8 was corrupted, it was reconstructable from an earlier data-point and what was recorded in this thread.

However... I discovered that I'd missed a nomination for Schumann #3 in round 8, and that work should have gone into the list instead of the Rubbra #4 in that round. Apologies to all concerned - the Schumann quartet did actually make it in to the list in a subsequent round, and I'm sure the Rubbra work would have done so too.

I'm sure there will be a small number of other mistakes and I'll attempt to discover them over the next day or two.


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Albert, as nathanb has pointed out above, most of your nominations aren't eligible because they're already in our list.
> 
> I post a numbered and an alphabetical list of all of the string quartets which have been endorsed throughout the project after each round is completed.
> 
> If you look above at post #1429, you can see the latest list.
> 
> T-Vox


Round 17...

Sorry about the bad post. I will redo mine:

1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
2. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 6
3. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 5
4. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 4
5. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 3
6. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 2
7. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 1
8. Helen Grime's String Quartet (2014)


----------



## ptr

*R17N*

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Radulescu, Hora?iu: Fifth String Quartet "before the universe was born" (1990/95)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Rihm, Wolfgang: String Quartet No. 3, "Im Innersten" (1976)

Haas,Pavel; String quartet No 2, Op. 7, "From the Monkey Mountains" (1925)
Sciarrino, Salvatore; Sei quartetti brevi (1971)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982-83)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)


----------



## SimonNZ

^The Scelsi got in last time, ptr, unless you meant one of his others


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> ^The Scelsi got in last time, ptr, unless you meant one of his others


Thanks, missed that! (fixed)

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

1. Arriaga 3
2. Reger 2
3. Bloch 1
4. Bloch 4
5. Schubert 9
6. Reger 1
7. Zemlinsky 3
8. Mennin 2
9. Cherubini 1
10. Martinu 5
11. Bridge 4
12. Martinu 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dear Cuartetistas,

I have now checked through all the nomination rounds and have found no further errors materially affecting the listing process (we'll draw a veil over events lower in the nomination rounds tables...)

So the only mistake I have found which did affect the list order was the Schumann 3 / Rubbra 4 one I acknowledged earlier.

My apologies to Schumann fans, which includes myself.


T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 17 nominations:

1. Bridge – String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Zemlinsky – String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
3. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
4. Ginastera – String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
5. Dillon, James - String Quartet No. 6
6. Birtwistle, Harrison – 9 movements for String Quartet
7. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
8. Haas, Pavel - String Quartet No. 2 "From The Monkey Mountains"
9. Weir, Judith – String Quartet
10. Boccherini - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 no 5, G 205
11. Honegger - String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
12. Dvořák - String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75


----------



## Guest

1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
2. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5
3. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
4. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3
5. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
6. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
7. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2
8. Dusapin: Time Zones
9. Romitelli: Natura Morta Con Fiamme
10. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
11. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2
12. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2

This is me, casting an early-ish vote, relatively devoid of tactics, and begging the forgiveness of Maestro T-Vox for not quite getting to the 4th quartet of Frank Bridge just yet. I am hopeful that he will not require my assistance at this juncture, and that I will be prepared to cast a vote in the next round.

*edited @ 6:07 PM CST*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> This is me, casting an early-ish vote, relatively devoid of tactics, and begging the forgiveness of *Maestro T-Vox* for not quite getting to* the 4th quartet of Frank Bridge* just yet. I am hopeful that he will not require my assistance at this juncture, and that I will be prepared to cast a vote in the next round.
> 
> *edited @ 6:07 PM CST*


Oho, but you might not like the 4th quartet of Frank Bridge, Maestro nathanb!

In the light of you not having got round to listening in any case, you are quite forgiven, though.

First time _I've_ ever been called _'Maestro'_ by the way.


----------



## Trout

1. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
2. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2
3. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
4. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor
5. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1
6. Mennin: String Quartet No. 2
7. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
8. Reich: WTC 9/11
9. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4
10. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2
11. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 0
12. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## tdc

1. Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
2. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1
3. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 2
4. Copland - 2 pieces for String Quartet 
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 1
6. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
7. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
8. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3 
9. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 7
10. Berio - Sincronie 
11. Turina - La Oracion del Torero 
12. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## tortkis

round 17 nominations

1. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
2. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
3. Helmut Lachenmann - Gran Torso
4. Salvatore Sciarrino - Sei quartetti brevi
5. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
6. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
7. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
8. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
9. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
10. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
11. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
12. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> Round 17...
> 
> Sorry about the bad post. I will redo mine:
> 
> 1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
> 2. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 6
> 3. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 5
> 4. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 4
> 5. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 3
> 6. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 2
> 7. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 1
> 8. Helen Grime's String Quartet (2014)


Due to hearing new string quartets I would like to revise accordingly:

add

9. Farneyhough's Sixth String Quartet
10. Farneyhough's Fifth String Quartet
11. Farneyhough's Fourth String Quartet
and
12. Farneyhough's Third String Quartet

to complete all of my choices.


----------



## GioCar

1. Sciarrino _Sei quartetti brevi_
2. Furrer _String Quartet No.3_
3. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme_
4. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
5. Riley _Requiem for Adam_
6. Feldman _String Quartet No.1_
7. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
8. Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
9. Rihm _String Quartet No.3_
10. Malipiero _String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (1920)_
11. Kodaly _String Quartet No. 1_
12. Honegger _String Quartet No. 2_


----------



## realdealblues

1. Mendelssohn #1
2. Tchaikovsky #2
3. Dvorak #9
4. Dvorak #11
5. Schubert #9
6. Beethoven #4
7. Beethoven #5
8. Mozart #16
9. Mozart #23
10. Mozart #22
11. Mozart #21
12. Mozart #20


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass: String quartet no.2
2. Copland: Two pieces for string quartet
3. Mennin: String quartet no.2
4. Thomson: String quartet no.2
5. Antheil: String quartet no.3
6. Radulescu: String quartet no.5
7. Riley: Requiem for Adam
8. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
9. Nyman: String quartet no.2
10. John Luther Adams: The Wind in High Places
11. John Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances
12. Beethoven: String quartet no.4

The Antheil's a very folksy piece from 1948:


----------



## LancsMan

1. Shostakovich: SQ 2
2. Mozart: SQ 22
3. Mozart: SQ 21
4: Shostakovich: SQ 10
5. Shostakovich: SQ 4
6. Beethoven: SQ 5
7. Mozart: SQ 23
8. Mozart: SQ 20
9. Mozart: SQ 16
10. Shostakovich: SQ 1
11. Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet Op 36
12. Beethoven: SQ 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dear Quartet fiends,


You have just shy pf 24 hours in which to post your round 17 nominations.

I will close the round at 21:00 GMT on Wednesday 11th March.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Szymanowski - 2
2. Wuorinen - 2
3. Salonen - Homunculus
4. Gerhard - 2
5. Kurtag - Officium Breve
6. Shosty - 4
7. Harris - 3
8. Lachenmann - Gran Torso
9. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno
10. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
11. Birtwistle - 9 Movements
12. Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet


----------



## Guest

Helmut luvs you all. He's been waiting so long and he told me I'm allowed to vote for Birtwistle once he's in.


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 17

1 Haydn 33/6
2 Haydn 71/2
3 Dvorak 11
4 VW 2
5 Dvorak 7
6 Dvorak 8
7 Shostakovich 2
8 Haydn 54 2
9 Shostakovich 4
10 Glass 2
11 Schubert 9
12 Mendelssohn 1

I was pleased to see Haydn 74/3 get in on the last round, so been able to change things around a bit more


----------



## mmsbls

1 Cherubini 1
2 Reich Triple Quartet
3 Mendelssohn 1
4 Dvorak 9
5 Schubert 9
6 Zemlinksy 3
7 Arriaga 3
8 Verdi
9 Mennin 2
10 Bruckner
11 Szymanowski 2
12 Grechaninov 4


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1
2. Moeran
3. Ireland
4. Shostakovich 2
5. Shostakovich 4
6. Shostakovich 10
7. Shostakovich 1
8. Zemlinsky 3
9. Dvorak 9
10. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
11. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3
12. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 7


----------



## poconoron

1. Mozart: SQ 22
2. Mozart: SQ 23
3. Mozart: SQ 21
4: Beethoven: SQ 5
5. Mozart: SQ 20
6. Mozart: SQ 16
7. Haydn 33/6
8. Haydn 71/2
9. Beethoven: SQ 1
10. Haydn 54 2
11. Dvorak 9
12. Schubert 9


----------



## Guest

Looks like we'll be seeing a healthy dosage of the same old names again...


----------



## Guest

> 3. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
> 5. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6


3. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
5. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

I'm sensing a tad bit more Sciarrino support than Dillon support...but they both deserve it! Let's do this switch-a-roo and keep it simple?


----------



## Nereffid

nathanb said:


> 3. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
> 5. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
> 
> I'm *sensing* a tad bit more Sciarrino support than Dillon support...but they both deserve it! Let's do this switch-a-roo and keep it simple?


Spider senses? Or are there ethereal vibrations coming from your spreadsheet? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> Spider senses? Or are there ethereal vibrations coming from your spreadsheet? :lol:


I am, in fact, spiderman. Prepare to get webbed for blowing my cover.

Also, Peter Parker seems like the kind of guy that would know his way around Microsoft Excel, if you know what I mean.


----------



## clara s

round 17

1.	M. Bruch no 1
2. L. Cherubini no 1
3. A. Bruckner
4. R. Langgaard no 2
5. P. Hindemith no 1
6. A. Schönberg no 0
7. N. Paganini in E major
8. R. Schumann no 2
9. L. Boccherini no 2
10. F. Schubert no 9
11. C. Nielsen no 2
12. A. Zemlinsky no 3


I can not sense anything, so I go on with my usual preferences,
adding 1-2 new


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> round 17
> 
> 1.	M. Bruch no 1
> 2. L. Cherubini no 1
> 3. A. Bruckner
> 4. R. Langgaard no 2
> 5. P. Hindemith no 1
> 6. A. Schönberg no 0
> 7. N. Paganini in E major
> 8. R. Schumann no 2
> 9. L. Boccherini no 2
> 10. F. Schubert no 9
> 11. C. Nielsen no 2
> 12. A. Zemlinsky no 3
> 
> I can not sense anything, so I go on with my usual preferences,
> adding 1-2 new


Well, whether I'm spiderman or not, Clara undoes my shifty move once again


----------



## Haydn man

nathanb said:


> Looks like we'll be seeing a healthy dosage of the same old names again...


Excellent! Smithers


----------



## clara s

nathanb said:


> Well, whether I'm spiderman or not, Clara undoes my shifty move once again


I am soooooory

this reminded me of one night a few years ago, when my friends took me to the casino of Vienna,

and siiting at the black jack table, I never stopped at 17 and i was picking cards for 21,
making the players "angry", because I was spoiling their cards.

what shall I do to restore happiness? hahaha


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 17 is now closed.

Unfortunately I have no Broadband internet service at present due to a botched change of service. My new service will not be up and running until next Tuesday, 17th March. Until then, I have a mobile phone pressed into service as a makeshift router operating over a 3G network. This means I have limited data usage available and I am only going to post once tonight. I also won't be able to listen to the nominated works I don't know, which is 4 of them. I apologise if any of the work titles are incomplete or incorrect - I'll check them when I have proper internet access again.

________________________________________________________________________________

In Nomination Round 17, 130 string quartets were nominated, 68 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the seventeenth nomination round.

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75 (nominations 8, points 84)
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat (nominations 6, points 77)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68 (nominations 6, points 71)
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173 (nominations 8, points 68)
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (nominations 6, points 58)
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi (nominations 5, points 58)
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26 (nominations 5, points 55)
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born" (nominations 4, points 55)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83 (nominations 5, points 55)
Lachenmann: Gran Torso (nominations 4, points 55)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 161 - 170

Voting Round 17 is now open and will close on Saturday 14th March at 21:00 GMT.

_The works in 11th - 21st place were as follows:

Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6
Riley Requiem for Adam
Vaughan Williams No. 2 in A minor
Beethoven No. 5
Tchaikovsky No. 2 in F Op. 22
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3, "Im Innersten"
Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Mennin No. 2
Syzmanowski No. 2
Mendelssohn No. 1 in E-flat _


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu
Sciarrino
Ginastera
Schubert
Dvorak


----------



## Guest

Lachenmann
Sciarrino
Radulescu
Ginastera
Zemlinsky


----------



## Albert7

Dvorak
Lachenmann
Radulescu
Schubert
Sciarrino


----------



## Guest

Just yesterday I discovered the composer Peter Ruzicka and his 6 quartets (This being a direct result of browsing the NEOS catalogue, having scoured quite a bit from KAIROS already). Cool stuff. However, I've already got too many on the waiting list to guarantee him a spot in the next round  (Including Bridge 4, Hosokawa, Sorensen, Spahlinger, Holler, Sculthorpe, Schoenberg 0, and considerations for Skalkottas, Rueda, Posadas, Fedele...gah it's a nightmare liking so much music).


----------



## pjang23

Schubert
Zemlinsky
Cherubini
Ginastera
Dvorak


----------



## ptr

*R17V*

Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26


----------



## Nereffid

1. Radulescu
2. Schubert
3. Dvorak
4. Shostakovich 2
5. Shostakovich 4


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
2. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
3. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
4. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
5. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173


----------



## Bruce

Schubert 9
Dvorak 9
Cherubini 1
Shostakovich 2
Shostakovich 4


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich 2
Zemlinsky 3
Dvorak 9
Shostakovich 4
Ginastera 2


----------



## mmsbls

Cherubini
Dvorak
Schubert
Zemlinski
Shostakovich 2


----------



## Guest

I really wanted to beat Simon to the punch in a round. But it won't happen this next time. I'll be at work. Crafty sob


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty - 4
Ginasty - 2
Laughing Man - Gran Torso
Rino - Sei Quartetti Brevi
Shosty - 2


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> I really wanted to beat Simon to the punch in a round. But it won't happen this next time. I'll be at work. Crafty sob


Heh. Not sure whats crafty about it. If I post first or early its enthusiasm.


----------



## Haydn man

My round 17 votes
Dvorak 9
Schubert 9
Shostakovich 2
Shostakovich 4


----------



## jurianbai

Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173 
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19


----------



## tortkis

round 17 votes

Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75


----------



## tdc

Cherubini
Ginastera
Schubert
Radulescu
Zemlinsky


----------



## GioCar

1. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
2. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
3. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
5. Lachenmann: Gran Torso


----------



## LancsMan

1. Shostakovich 4
2. Shostakovich 2


----------



## Avey

Round 17 Votes

1. Dvorak - No. 9
2. Ginastera - No. 2
3. Shostakovich - No. 2
4. Schubert - No. 9
5. Zemlinsky - No. 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Dvorak, #9
2. Shostakovich, #4
3. Schubert, #9
4. Shostakovich, #2
5. Cherubini, #1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've just popped in here to see how the vote is progressing and to add my own. It's been very frustrating not to be able to listen to the unknown nominations this week - the first round in which I've not been able to do that. However, my son did unearth a FLAC file of Sciarrino's Sei Quartetti Brevi on his PC's hard drive, so I've been able to listen to that at least. I also listened to the Schubert #9 on Spotify a couple of weeks ago. But I know 6 of these works well, and I'm going to restrict my selection to those 6. Sorry to those who nominated the other 4.


Round 17 votes:

1. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
2. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
3. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
5. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat


I will use up a little more of my 3G data allowance tonight to post the result of the round 17 vote and open nomination round 18. (I'll post the cumulative list and the alphabetical one during the week when my internet service is restored.) 

My new broadband router / hub was delivered yesterday and I'm promised that the new service will start 'before midnight on Tuesday'. Fingers crossed.



You have 4-and-a-bit more hours until 21:00 GMT to add your round 17 votes, by the way.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Skilmarilion said:


> 1. Dvorak, #9
> 2. Shostakovich, #4
> *3. Schubert, #9
> 4. Shostakovich, #2*
> 5. Cherubini, #1


I am just re-posting my votes without the typo where I'd mistakenly put Schubert #9 and Shostakovich #2 both in third place. The above is correct.


----------



## Trout

1. Lachenmann
2. Cherubini
3. Ginastera
4. Shostakovich 2
5. Radulescu

I'm quite surprised by how much I liked the Radulescu, whom I have not really appreciated much previously (aside from his Piano Concerto). His use of the overtone series and high registers, while fascinating for a time in the sonorities produced, usually becomes tiresome for me after a few minutes, but the quartet seemed rather more balanced and multifaceted than some of his other works I have heard. Or it could be that I am now starting to warm up to him.


----------



## clara s

Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3

enjoy your weekend


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ladies and Gentlemen, Voting round 17 is now closed.*

_________________________________________________________________________________

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #17 (Positions 161 - 170):

*
161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75 (votes 14, points 74)
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173 (votes 14, points 69)
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26 (votes 14, points 67)
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68 (votes 12, points 53)
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat (votes 9, points 50)
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83 (votes 11, points 49)
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 (votes 10, points 43)
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso (votes 7, points 42)
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born" (votes 8, points 40)
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi (votes 7, points 38)*

_________________________________________________________________________________

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Welcome to Nomination Round #18 for places 171 - 180*

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides the 170 works already listed. The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds #9 - #17.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round will then follow.

*This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Thursday 19th March 2015.*

_
*Please feel free to post an updated version of the cumulative and / or alphabetical lists, anyone who wishes to_


----------



## Trout

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after seventeen completed rounds):

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi


----------



## SimonNZ

..............................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op.96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E Minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H.314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## Trout

(this is a redundant post)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Whoops, sorry folks, I should have let you help out!

T-Vox


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Pavel Haas 2nd "From The Monkey Mountains"
2. Dillon 6
3. Rihm 3rd "Im Innersten"
4. Kurtag Officium Breve
5. Birtwistle Nine Movements
6. Bridge 4th
7. Alex Mincek 3rd
8. Maxwell Davies 9th
9. Kagel 3rd
10. Furrer 3rd
11. Szymanowski 2nd
12. Volans 2nd


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 18*

1. Tchaikovsky, #2 in F 
2. Riley, _Requiem for Adam _
3. Glass, #2 _"Company"_ 
4. Reich, _Triple Quartet_ 
5. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat 
6. Spohr, #3 in D minor _"Quatuor Brilliant" _
7. Gorecki, #2 _"Quasi Una Fantasia"_ 
8. Whittington, _Music for Airport Furniture_* 
9. Dvorak, #11 in C 
10. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
11. Adès, _Arcadiana_
12. Dvorak, #8 in E

* with thanks to tortkis for this one.


----------



## Guest

1. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
2. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
3. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3
4. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4
5. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2
6. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2
7. Wuorinen: String Quartet No. 2
8. Birtwistle: Nine Movements
9. Dusapin: Time Zones
10. Romitelli: Natura Morta Con Fiamme
11. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
12. Barrett: Stress

Tried to maintain a hint of originality with a couple of picks, but if Schoenberg No. 0 looks to do well this round or the next, I'll gladly support that one too


----------



## tortkis

round 18 nominations

1. Terry Riley - Requiem for Adam
2. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
3. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
4. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
5. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
6. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
7. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
8. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
9. Grażyna Bacewicz - String Quartet No. 4
10. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
11. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
12. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003



Skilmarilion said:


> 8. Whittington, _Music for Airport Furniture_*


I'm glad you like it. That is the string quartet I listened to most often.


----------



## Albert7

Round 18:
1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
2. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 6
3. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 5
4. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 4
5. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 3
6. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 2
7. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 1
8. Helen Grime's String Quartet (2014)
9. Ferneyhough's Sixth String Quartet
10. Ferneyhough's Fifth String Quartet
11. Ferneyhough's Fourth String Quartet
and
12. Ferneyhough's Third String Quartet


----------



## SimonNZ

.........................


----------



## ptr

*R18N*

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Rihm, Wolfgang: String Quartet No. 3, "Im Innersten" (1976)
Birtwistle, Harrison: 9 Movements for String Quartet (1991-96)

Haas,Pavel; String quartet No 2, Op. 7, "From the Monkey Mountains" (1925)
Kagel, Mauricio: String Quartet Ill: In Four Movements (1986-87)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982-83)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Schnebel, Dieter: Streichquartet 'Im Raum' (2005/2006)


----------



## Skilmarilion

tortkis said:


> *Whittington, Music for Airport Furniture* *
> 
> I'm glad you like it. That is the string quartet I listened to most often.


Yep, enjoyed this one a lot. I could detect some hints of Mahler in there, so that was great, and of course it could be worthy of nomination based on its title alone!


----------



## Bruce

Round 18 nominations

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Mennin 2
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3

Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7

Hindemith 2
Thomson 2
Mozart 15 K.421
Virgil Thomson 2


----------



## Avey

Round 18 Nominations

1. Korngold - No. 3, Op. 34
2. Hindemith - No. 2, Op. 10
3. Ades - Arcadiana, Op. 12
4. Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2
5. Korngold - No. 2, Op. 26
6. Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20
7. Beach - String quartet in one movement
8. Villa-Lobos - No. 12
9. Copland - Two pieces for string quartet
10. Dvorak - No. 8
11. Dvorak - No. 11 
12. Vaughan-Williams - No. 2 in A Minor


----------



## Nereffid

Bruce said:


> Round 18 nominations
> 
> Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
> Mennin 2
> Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
> Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
> 
> Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
> Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
> Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
> Simpson 7
> 
> Hindemith 2
> *Thomson 2*
> Mozart 15 K.421
> *Virgil Thomson 2*


I like this one also, but I wouldn't vote for it twice!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Since it's round 18, I'll put in a vote for Beethoven's Op. 18 string quartet, #4. 

Beethoven: Op. 18, No. 4


----------



## pjang23

1. Arriaga 3
2. Reger 2
3. Bloch 1
4. Bloch 4
5. Reger 1
6. Mennin 2
7. Bridge 4
8. Thomson 2
9. Riley Requiem for Adam
10. Martinu 5
11. Martinu 4
12. Bloch Paysages


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Round 18 nominations
> 
> Thomson 2
> Mozart 15 K.421
> Virgil Thomson 2


Mozart's KV. 421 (No 15) is already in the list, Bruce.

You know already about your duplicated nomination for Virgil Thompson's No. 2

T-V


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly 1
LvB 4
Tchaikovsky 2
Franck 
Villa Lobos 1
Verdi
Villa Lobos 3
Szymanowski 2
RVW 2
Corigliano 
Tippett 4
Ginastera 1


----------



## Trout

1. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2
2. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
3. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4
5. Mennin: String Quartet No. 2
6. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
7. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 0
8. Reich: WTC 9/11
9. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
10. Ostertag: All the Rage
11. Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
12. Johnston: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"

(again, subject to revision if time permits)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 18 nominations:

1. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Kodaly: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
3. Birtwistle: 9 movements for String Quartet
4. Hindemith: String Quartet No, 2, Op. 10
5. Dillon: String Quartet No 6
6. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2 "From The Monkey Mountains”
7. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2, Op 41/2
8. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2
9. Kagel: String Quartet III
10. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
11. Webern: String Quartet (1905)
12. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major ('No. 0')


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 18

1 Haydn 33/6
2 Haydn 71/2
3 Dvorak 11
4 VW 2
5 Dvorak 7
6 Dvorak 8
7 Tchaikovsky 2
8 Haydn 54 2
9 Beethoven 4
10 Glass 2
11 Reich WTC 9/11
12 Mendelssohn 1


----------



## D Smith

Round 18

1. Bridge String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
2. Bridge String Quartet No. 3 
3. Tippett String Quartet No. 4
4. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
5. Syzmanowski String Quartet No. 2
6. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
7. Villa-Lobos Sring Quartet No. 12
8. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6 
10. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
11. Tchaikovsky String Quartet No. 2 in F Op. 22
12. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118


----------



## science

I'm just going to add a tiny little bit: 

1. Sculthorpe #8
2. Haydn op. 33/6
3. Berg, op. 3
4. Kodaly #1, op. 2 
5. Dohnanyi #2
6. Dohnanyi #3
7. Reich WTC 911 
8. Ostertag All the Rage 
9. Carter #4
10. Shostakovich #10, op. 118 
11. Gorecki #2
12. Arriaga #3


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Do I have to do 12?


Nope, one or more is the requirement!

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> Nope, one or more is the requirement!
> 
> /ptr


Well, I got myself up to 12!


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> I'm just going to add a tiny little bit:
> 
> 1. Sculthorpe #8
> 2. Haydn op. 33/6
> 3. Berg, op. 3
> 4. Webern, op. 28
> 5. Kodaly #1, op. 2
> 6. Dohnanyi #2
> 7. Dohnanyi #3
> 8. Reich WTC 911
> 9. Ostertag All the Rage
> 10. Carter #4
> 11. Shostakovich #10, op. 118
> 12. Gorecki #2


The Webern's already in.
Might I suggest as a replacement Glass #2? 



science said:


> I had no idea I was listening to something so morally compromising! And I thought I was cool for listening to modern music! Poor innocent little high school me.


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> The Webern's already in.
> Might I suggest as a replacement Glass #2?


You could suggest that, but I have other ideas!


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1
2. Moeran
3. Ireland
4. Shostakovich 10
5. Shostakovich 1
6. Shostakovich 6
7. Dvorak 11
8. Hindemith 2
9. Reger 2
10. Volans 2
11. Szymanowski 2
12. Sculthorpe 8


----------



## tdc

1. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1
2. Copland - 2 pieces for String Quartet 
3. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 1
4. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
5. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1
6. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3 
7. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 7
8. Berio - Sincronie 
9. Turina - La Oracion del Torero 
10. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3 
11. Bloch - String Quartet No. 1
12. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## realdealblues

1. Mendelssohn #1
2. Tchaikovsky #2
3. Dvorak #8
4. Dvorak #11
5. Schubert #9
6. Beethoven #4
7. Beethoven #5
8. Mozart #16
9. Mozart #23
10. Mozart #22
11. Mozart #21
12. Mozart #20


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I didn't realize that Schoenberg's SQ #0 in D Major hadn't made it yet. Here's my updated list. 

1. Schoenberg #0 in D Major
2. Beethoven #4 
3. Beethoven #5
4. Beethoven #6

Sorry for the lack of variety, at this point, I'm waaaay out of my league. My listening experiences pales in comparison to you guys!


----------



## mmsbls

1 Dohnanyi 2
2 Sculthorpe 8
3 Arriaga 3
4 Mennin 2
5 Reich Triple Quartet
6 Dvorak 11
7 Schoenberg 0
8 Szymanowski 2
9 Bruckner
10 Grażyna Bacewicz 4
11 Volans 2
12 Hindemith 2

Glad to see some love for Sculthorpe. I thought no one would nominate him so I dropped him awhile ago.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

mmsbls said:


> 12 Hindemith 4 (Op. 22.)


This has already made the list, mmsbls

A big welcome to the thread for *science*, and I hope you'll stick around for the last two rounds and the 'honourable mentions'

I have internet at home again, I'm glad to say, after 8 days without. So I will be able to follow the thread and listen enthusiastically to a selection of your nominations again. Thanks to all for continuing to participate with such magnificent dedication.

T-Vox


----------



## science

TurnaboutVox said:


> This has already made the list, mmsbls
> 
> A big welcome to the thread for *science*, and I hope you'll stick around for the last two rounds and the 'honourable mentions'
> 
> I have internet at home again, I'm glad to say, after 8 days without. So I will be able to follow the thread and listen enthusiastically to a selection of your nominations again. Thanks to all for continuing to participate with such magnificent dedication.
> 
> T-Vox


Y'all have been doing just fine without me!


----------



## mmsbls

Wrong Hindemith, Sorry. I wanted 2 (changed it in my post as well)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

realdealblues said:


> 5. Schubert #9


This made it into the list in the last round, rdb, if you'd like to nominate another

T-V


----------



## realdealblues

TurnaboutVox said:


> This made it into the list in the last round, rdb, if you'd like to nominate another
> 
> T-V


Sorry about that, I had it marked off on my sheet at home. Too much copying and pasting...

Please change: 
5. Schubert #9

to

5. Shostakovich #10

Thank you for noticing the error.


----------



## Guest

> 1. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
> 2. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
> 3. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3
> *4. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4*
> *5. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2*
> 6. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2
> 7. Wuorinen: String Quartet No. 2
> *8. Birtwistle: Nine Movements*
> 9. Dusapin: Time Zones
> 10. Romitelli: Natura Morta Con Fiamme
> 11. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
> 12. Barrett: Stress


I would like to make the following changes 

*4. Birtwistle
5. Schoenberg 0
8. Bridge 4*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think that 5 thread regulars have yet to nominate this round.

I will never forgive you if Bridge #4 doesn't make it, n


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Bridge - 4
2. Szymanowski - 2
3. Wuorinen - 2
4. Salonen - Homunculus
5. Gerhard - 2
6. Enescu - 2
7. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
8. Harris - 3
9. Bacewicz - 4
10. Holmboe/Norgard - Quartetto Sereno
11. Birtwistle - 9 Movements
12. Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think that 5 thread regulars have yet to nominate this round.


Would you consider waiting or extending the nomination round for 24 hours? The forum was done yesterday for an extended period.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> Would you consider waiting or extending the nomination round for 24 hours? The forum was done yesterday for an extended period.


Yes - I had no access from 5 minutes after getting my new internet service up and running, until this morning. Although - you have nominated already in this round, senza.

The limitation for me on curating the thread is I'm booked to attend a conference from Friday evening to Sunday afternoon at a remote location, and they don't have wi-fi or even a mobile phone signal, as I know from previous experience. So it will either have to be tomorrow evening or Sunday evening, I'm afraid. If people want to extend to Sunday I'm fine with that.

However, I have a bad cold (which is why I've been at home listening and posting today) and I may not go after all. On the other hand - I had agreed to take part in leading the opening event, so I think I'll have to go if I am capable of talking and standing up!

T-Vox



> Originally posted by *nathanb*
> 
> I would like to make the following changes
> 
> 4. Birtwistle
> 5. Schoenberg 0
> 8. Bridge 4


Done, nathanb


----------



## SimonNZ

My purely selfish vote is: I'm impatient and want to see the results.

(and I have no sense of how its going to go this round - seems like a close race, though)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> My purely selfish vote is: I'm impatient and want to see the results.
> 
> (and I have no sense of how its going to go this round - seems like a close race, though)


Clara s, GioCar ,Lancs man and Nereffid, of the people who have nominated regularly or fairly regularly have not yet done so in this round but there are still 22 hours left.

I had planned to post up the results of the nomination round tomorrow evening and the voting round results on Sunday, and to cram the last two rounds in before Easter. My selfish reason for that is that I'm going to be on holiday for a week at Easter with the family, and, again, it's in the hills with no wi-fi and no mobile phone service.

Equally, there's no _real_ reason to rush things if people want more time.

T-Vox

P.S. it is a close race, Simon. 11 works are within a single nomination of the current top 10.


----------



## SimonNZ

Its cool - I'm really fine either way, and wouldn't want anyone to miss out.


----------



## Bruce

Same with me. Either way is fine.


----------



## Nereffid

Don't worry, I will vote. I'm just waiting till the last minute to cast my ballot, so that nathanb won't have time to change his vote again. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think actually 5 days should be sufficient for the nomination round, and unless anyone has a strong desire to extend it until Sunday, I'll bring it to an end as planned at 21:00 GMT tonight.

T-Vox


----------



## GioCar

1. Furrer _String Quartet No.3_
2. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme_
3. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
4. Riley _Requiem for Adam
_5. Pavel Haas _String Quartet No. 2 "From the Monkey Mountains"_
6. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
7. Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
8. Rihm _String Quartet No.3_
9. Malipiero _String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (1920)_
10. Kodaly _String Quartet No. 1_
11. Honegger _String Quartet No. 2_
12. Dusapin _String Quartet No. 2 "Time Zones"_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^^ I'm sorry to have dropped Honegger's excellent second quartet from my nominations this round, but I just didn't think it was going to get any support, so good on you, GioCar.

I may find room to nominate Terry Riley's 'Requiem for Adam' next round (assuming it doesn't get 'in' in this one) as I listened to it on my sick-bed yesterday and unexpectedly liked it a lot. I say unexpectedly because on the whole I'm quite 'cool' towards minimalism, but this work is splendid.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This (without giving too much away) is how things currently stand at the top of the nominations table:


*Current Position**Nominations*
(after post 1550)*Points*167826733766466255616557745784559655105551155312452134511445115450164501754918446

Cool! Who knew you could draw tables here (has anyone been nerdy enough to try this before?) :lol:


----------



## GioCar

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^^^^ I'm sorry to have dropped Honegger's excellent second quartet from my nominations this round, but I just didn't think it was going to get any support, so good on you, GioCar.
> 
> I may find room to nominate Terry Riley's 'Requiem for Adam' next round (assuming it doesn't get 'in' in this one) as I listened to it on my sick-bed yesterday and unexpectedly liked it a lot. I say unexpectedly because on the whole I'm quite 'cool' towards minimalism, but this work is splendid.


Yes, it is indeed!

And regarding Honegger's quartet, we can support it next round and hope someone else will join us... I'm also trying to give visibility to composers not yet in the list (and deserving to be there).


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> (without giving too much away)
> 
> 
> *Current Position**Nominations*
> (after post 1550)*Points*167826733766466255616557745784559655105551155312452134511445115450164501754918446


You're right, it doesn't! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> Don't worry, I will vote. I'm just waiting till the last minute to cast my ballot, so that nathanb won't have time to change his vote again. :lol:


As long as you vote for Furrer, Rihm, Dillon, Birtwistle, and Schoenberg, no skull-cracking will be necessary 

If my over-zealous tactics cause you disquiet, I promise not to change votes any more.


----------



## Nereffid

Almost the same vote as last time, but I finally heard the Pavel Haas quartet, so that goes in:

1. Glass: String quartet no.2
2. Copland: Two pieces for string quartet
3. Mennin: String quartet no.2
4. Thomson: String quartet no.2
5. Antheil: String quartet no.3
6. Haas, P: String quartet no.2
7. Riley: Requiem for Adam
8. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
9. Nyman: String quartet no.2
10. Adams, JL: The Wind in High Places
11. Adams, J: John's Book of Alleged Dances
12. Volans: String quartet no.2

I'll get to Sculthorpe 8 and Arriaga 3 in the next round, for those who're interested.
(This last round has been a real opportunity to revisit the Kronos Quartet's back catalog!)


----------



## clara s

I will vote in a while

whoever wants to make changes, wait a minute hahaha


----------



## clara s

I have a "slight" change of tactics, to avoid war scenes 

to tell the truth, I enjoyed listening to Bridge, Rihm and Copland's s.q.

I also want to thank the people who at last voted Anton's string quartet and Schönberg's no 0,
for which I try for sooooooo long


1. M. Bruch no 1
2. A. Bruckner
3. A. Schönberg no 0
4. F. Bridge no 4
5. W.A.Mozart no 21
6. W. Rihm no 3
7. P. Hindemith no 1 
8. A. Copland two pieces for string quartet
9. N. Paganini in E major
10. B. Martinu no 5
11. L. Boccherini no 2
12. C. Nielsen no 2

I am curious to see the results


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> to tell the truth, I enjoyed listening to *Bridge*, Rihm and Copland's s.q.
> 
> I also want to thank the people who at last voted Anton's string quartet and Schönberg's no 0,
> for which I try for sooooooo long


I'm glad that people have enjoyed this favourite work of mine too, and have voted for it. Thanks to everyone who has participated: I think this has been the busiest round for a while.



clara s said:


> 11. L. Boccherini no 2


Is this *G 160: String Quartet Op. 2 No. 2 in B flat major*, clara s, out of interest?



clara s said:


> I am curious to see the results


Me too! It's been quite a dogfight, perhaps to an extent between the 'old world' and 'new world' factions this week.

15 minutes to go. Any last minute nominations, any last requests?

T-Vox


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm glad that people have enjoyed this favourite work of mine too, and have voted for it. Thanks to everyone who has participated: I think this has been the busiest round for a while.
> 
> Is this *G 160: String Quartet Op. 2 No. 2 in B flat major*, clara s, out of interest?
> 
> Me too! It's been quite a dogfight, perhaps to an extent between the 'old world' and 'new world' factions this week.
> 
> 15 minutes to go. Any last minute nominations, any last requests?
> 
> T-Vox


when something deserves it, we vote for it, monsieur T/V, like your favourite Frank Bridge.

the Boccherini no 2, of course is of great interest to me
the "old world" fights back strongly hahaha

results expected impatiently


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nomination Round 18 is now closed.

In Nomination Round 18, 138 string quartets were nominated, 77 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the eighteenth nomination round.

*Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 (nominations 7, points 91)
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 (nominations 6, points 73)
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897) (nominations 6, points 67)
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 (nominations 7, points 66)
Mennin: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 5, points 65)
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61 (nominations 6, points 62)
Riley: Requiem for Adam (nominations 5, points 62)
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten" (nominations 5, points 61)
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains" (nominations 5, points 61)
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22 (nominations 5, points 61)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 171 - 180

Voting Round 18 is now open and will close on Sunday 22nd March at 21:00 GMT.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

These works were placed at 11 - 20 in Round 18:


Thomson, Virgil - String Quartet No. 2	(points 59)
Birtwistle, Harrison: 9 Movements for String Quartet (points 57)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No. 6 (points 57)
Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (points 55)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10 (points 55)
Vaughan-Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor (points 55)
Kodaly: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2 (points 51)
Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 (points 49)
Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118 (points 49)
Copland - Two pieces for string quartet (points 47)


----------



## Haydn man

Round 18 votes
Bridge
Beethoven
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky 
4 votes from me this time
Must add that I am continuing to enjoy this process and heard many new works along the way


----------



## Guest

Poor Jim n' Beat... Keep gettin' pushed out.

1. Rihm 3
2. Schoenberg 0
3. Bridge 4
4. Szymanowski 2
5. Dvorak 11

Might as well give up changing votes whether I promised or not. Clara has clearly surpassed me as the master of last-minute mix-ups.


----------



## mmsbls

Schoenberg
Dvorak
Szymanowski
Mennin
Bridge


----------



## SimonNZ

Haas
Rihm
Bridge
Szymanowski
Schoenberg

fascinating...I had fingers crossed for Birtwistle, but was sure Dillon was getting in this time

and didn't see Mennin or Riley sneaking in, but glad for their champions

one of the most interesting rounds so far


----------



## Guest

Dillon's been getting supported since round 2 (We have now had 18 rounds). People just don't come around


----------



## tdc

Schoenberg
Szymanowski
Beethoven
Bridge
Dvorak


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> Dillon's been getting supported since round 2 (We have now had 18 rounds). People just don't come around


Well, if people have given him a listen and said "not my thing", then that's fair and part of the process and exactly what everyone else is doing with other composers / works. (I never came around to Gran Torso, for example)

But have faith - its moving up.

edit: there's also the skewing issue of access: I know the Dillon 6, for example, is not on YT, and services like Spotify are only available in specific territories (and the 4cd set it comes from is probably a bit pricey for even curious people to gamble on ordering)


----------



## D Smith

Round 18 votes.

Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61 
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SimonNZ said:


> edit: there's also the skewing issue of access: I know the Dillon 6, for example, is not on YT, and services like Spotify are only available in specific teritories (and the 4cd set it comes from is probably a bit excessive for most people to gamble on ordering)


If anyone can point me to a site where I can listen to Beat Furrer's 3rd, I'll be very grateful


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> edit: there's also the skewing issue of access: I know the Dillon 6, for example, is not on YT, and services like Spotify are only available in specific territories (and the 4cd set it comes from is probably a bit pricey for even curious people to gamble on ordering)


To anyone interested in Dillon 6, a FLAC file of UK premiere by the Diotima Quartet can be downloaded from 5against4 site.
http://5against4.com/2013/03/26/james-dillon-string-quartets-no-5-world-premiere-no-6-uk-premiere/

Also, if you are fine with mp3, the Neos Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010 set can be downloaded from play.google.com just for $9.49.
https://play.google.com/store/music...Musiktage_2010?id=Bddwioukhdihhfkx4gppb24iyee



TurnaboutVox said:


> If anyone can point me to a site where I can listen to Beat Furrer's 3rd, I'll be very grateful


It's just $5.94 at Google Play Store. 
https://play.google.com/store/music...hquartett_No_3?id=Baaoedqpcyjqzssjqzidvon2hqq


----------



## Trout

I'm not sure if these videos are viewable elsewhere, but the Dillon quartet is on Youtube:

Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 




Furrer's 3rd is on Spotify and iTunes also.


----------



## SimonNZ

Trout said:


> I'm not sure if these videos are viewable elsewhere, but the Dillon quartet is on Youtube:
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furrer's 3rd is on Spotify and iTunes also.


Can't view those YT videos out my way. But luckily I have the highly recommendable Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010 set.


----------



## tortkis

round 18 votes

Riley: Requiem for Adam
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Mennin: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Bruce

Round 18 votes

Beethoven #4
Mennin #2
Tchaikovsky #2
Dvorak #11
Szymanowski #2


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I should probably skip this round because i don't know enough of these pieces to make an informed choice. But I'll be back for the nominating round!


----------



## pjang23

Mennin
Bridge
Riley
Szymanowski
Haas


----------



## TurnaboutVox

science said:


> I'm sorry, I should probably skip this round because i don't know enough of these pieces to make an informed choice. But I'll be back for the nominating round!


You are welcome not to vote, Science, but alternatively you may vote for fewer than 5 quartets if you don't feel that you know enough of them sufficiently well. Some participants have voted for as few as two works in a voting round, and that's fine.

T-Vox


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mennin
2. Haas
3. Riley
4. Beethoven
5. Dvorak


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> *Furrer's 3rd is on Spotify* and iTunes also.


I haven't been able to locate it there, Trout, but Spotify can sometimes be a bit odd about search terms


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> I haven't been able to locate it there, Trout, but Spotify can sometimes be a bit odd about search terms


I just did a search and it's accessible: type "Furrer Streichquartett" into the search field and it should come up immediately. Spotify's holdings seem to vary by country, however, so it's possible it's not available in the UK. Good luck!


----------



## ptr

*R18V*

Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I just did a search and it's accessible: type "Furrer Streichquartett" into the search field and it should come up immediately. Spotify's holdings seem to vary by country, however, so it's possible it's not available in the UK. Good luck!


Good grief, you're right. And I had even tried 'Beat Furrer Streichquartett' without success.
That album (which is critically reviewed on AllMusic) definitely has not come up before whatever search term I try.

Thanks, Blanc, I owe you one for that ('Homunculus' in R 19N perhaps?...)


----------



## realdealblues

Round 18 Votes

1. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
2. Dvorak: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
4. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897)
5. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Thanks, Blanc, I owe you one for that ('Homunculus' in R 19N perhaps?...)


Well if we're making trades now...

Perhaps I have suddenly become the #1 Salonen fan


----------



## GioCar

Riley: Requiem for Adam
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897)


----------



## Albert7

Schoenberg
Beethoven
Dvorak
Haas
Rihm


----------



## senza sordino

LvB 4
Szymanowski 2
Tchaikovsky 2
Schoenberg 
Dvorak 11

I listened to all the pieces nominated in this round, and these are my votes.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Szymanowksi
2. Bridge
3. Haas
4. Mennin
5. Rihm


----------



## Skilmarilion

Beethoven? It's been a while. 

1. Beethoven, #4
2. Tchaikovsky, #2 
3. Riley, _Requiem for Adam_
4. Dvorak, #11
5. Schoenberg, Quartet in D major


----------



## Trout

1. Mennin
2. Schoenberg
3. Szymanowski
4. Beethoven
5. Haas


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen,

You have 9 hours left to get your round 18 votes in. I think there are 4 or 5 thread regulars who haven't yet voted in this round.

It's a lovely spring day in Lancashire, so if it's anything like that where you are I don't blame you for being out and about (sorry, southern hemisphere dwellers, but perhaps it's a mild autumn day or night where you are). But you can still get your all important Top 100+ String Quartet List R18 vote in!

The count closes at 21:00 GMT, and I'll post the final results, which are looking close, shortly afterwards.

The 19th nomination round will then open for business.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Honourable mentions*

I've decided to count works for the 'Honourable mentions' list in two ways:

1) Those works nominated by two or more participants in any of the 20 nomination rounds

I'll publish that list here, once compiled

2) A 21st nomination round will then invite any participants still standing to nominate a list of 10 works

Any work nominated by two or more participants in round 21 will be added to the HM list

3) I'll then publish the list of singly nominated works for completeness' sake (I'm nothing if not obsessional - my inner bureaucrat has been immensely nurtured by this project)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Timetable:

R 19 nominations open - Sunday 22nd March
R 19 nominations close - Friday 27th March
R 19 voting opens - Friday 27th March
R 19 voting closes - Monday 30th March
R 20 nominations open - Monday 30th March
Easter
R 20 nominations close - Saturday 11th April (as I'll be away for a week at Easter)
R 20 voting opens - Saturday 11th April
R 20 voting closes - Tuesday 14th April
R 21 'honourable mentions' nominations open - Tuesday 14th April
R 21 nominations close - Sunday 19th April
Project closes - final lists posted.

Thanks, as ever, to all who are participating, and have participated - 56 TC members at the last count

T-Vox


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> You have 9 hours left to get your round 18 votes in. I think there are 4 or 5 thread regulars who haven't yet voted in this round.
> 
> It's a lovely spring day in Lancashire, so if it's anything like that where you are I don't blame you for being out and about (sorry, southern hemisphere dwellers, but perhaps it's a mild autumn day or night where you are). But you can still get your all important Top 100+ String Quartet List R18 vote in!
> 
> The count closes at 21:00 GMT, and I'll post the final results, which are looking close, shortly afterwards.
> 
> The 19th nomination round will then open for business.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *
> Honourable mentions*
> 
> I've decided to count works for the 'Honourable mentions' list in two ways:
> 
> 1) Those works nominated by two or more participants in any of the 20 nomination rounds
> 
> I'll publish that list here, once compiled
> 
> 2) A 21st nomination round will then invite any participants still standing to nominate a list of 10 works
> 
> Any work nominated by two or more participants in round 21 will be added to the HM list
> 
> 3) I'll then publish the list of singly nominated works for completeness' sake (I'm nothing if not obsessional - my inner bureaucrat has been immensely nurtured by this project)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Timetable:
> 
> R 19 nominations open - Sunday 22nd March
> R 19 nominations close - Friday 27th March
> R 19 voting opens - Friday 27th March
> R 19 voting closes - Monday 30th March
> R 20 nominations open - Monday 30th March
> Easter
> R 20 nominations close - Saturday 11th April (as I'll be away for a week at Easter)
> R 20 voting opens - Saturday 11th April
> R 20 voting closes - Tuesday 14th April
> R 21 'honourable mentions' nominations open - Tuesday 14th April
> R 21 nominations close - Sunday 19th April
> Project closes - final lists posted.
> 
> Thanks, as ever, to all who are participating, and have participated - 56 TC members at the last count
> 
> T-Vox


nicely written T/V

your report has got everything

introduction, description, existing situation, future actions,
time schedule, conclusion

the Lancashire sunshine had a good effect on you hahaha

it was raining today in my city, so no walk in the sunshine

my vote in a while


----------



## clara s

nathanb said:


> Poor Jim n' Beat... Keep gettin' pushed out.
> 
> 1. Rihm 3
> 2. Schoenberg 0
> 3. Bridge 4
> 4. Szymanowski 2
> 5. Dvorak 11
> 
> Might as well give up changing votes whether I promised or not. Clara has clearly surpassed me as the master of last-minute mix-ups.


I will honour the title, sir, trust me hahaha

Beat will make it in the next round, please be assured


----------



## TurnaboutVox

R 18 votes:

Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Riley: Requiem for Adam
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897)


----------



## clara s

round 18


Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897) 
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten" 
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61 
Mennin: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Les Quatuoristes,


It's that time again. C'est le fin de la ronde 18.

I will post the final result shortly after 22:00 GMT in about an hour.

Round 19 will open shortly afterwards.


T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Here are the final results from voting round #18 (Positions 171 - 180):

*171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 (votes 14, points 71)
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major (1897) (votes 13, points 63)
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 (votes 12, points 59)
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 (votes 10, points 55)
175. Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains" (votes 10, points 51)
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61 (votes 12, points 49)
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten" (votes 8, points 42)
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 8, points 41)
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage (votes 6, points 33)
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22 (votes 6, points 29)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List

Welcome to Nomination Round #19 for places 181 - 190*

Please submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets, besides the 180 works already listed. 
The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the same as the one used in nomination rounds 9 - 18.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this round, will then follow.

*This round will end after 5 days, at 21:00 GMT on Friday March 27th*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The TC Top 100+ Recommended String Quartets List (after Eighteen completed rounds):

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor , Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi 

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American", B. 179
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B. 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105, B. 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat major, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat major, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22 
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Birtwistle Nine Movements
2. Dillon 6th
3. Maxwell Davies 9th
4. Kurtag Officium Breve
5. Bacewicz 4th
6. Kagel 3rd
7. Furrer 3rd
8. Ades Arcadiana
9. Tippett 4th
10. Holler Antiphon
11. Corigliano SQ
12. Alex Mincek 3rd

(the Mincek should really be near the top, but I fear that at this late stage support is unlikely to grow)


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 19*

1. Bruckner, Quartet in C minor (WAB 111)
2. Glass, #2 _"Company"_
3. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
4. Reich, _Triple Quartet_
5. Spohr, #3 in D minor _"Quatuor Brilliant" _
6. Gorecki, #2 _"Quasi Una Fantasia"_
7. Whittington, _Music for Airport Furniture_
8. Sibelius, _Andante Festivo_ (for String Quartet)
9. Adès, _Arcadiana_
10. Vaughan Williams, #2 in A minor
11. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
12. Dvorak, #8 in E


----------



## D Smith

Round 19 Nominations

1. Bridge String Quartet No. 3 
2. Tippett String Quartet No. 4
3. Vaughan Williams String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
4. Moeran String Quartet
5. Delius String Quartet
6. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
7. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 12
8. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6 
10. Schumann String Quartet in F Major, Opus 41, No. 2
11. Corigliano String Quartet
12. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118


----------



## Bruce

Here we go with Round 19

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1

Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2

Thomson 2
Mozart 15 K.421
Virgil Thomson 2
Vaughan-Williams 2


----------



## Guest

1. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
2. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
3. Birtwistle: Nine Movements
4. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2
5. Kagel: String Quartet No. 3
6. Höller: Antiphon
7. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2
8. Wuorinen: String Quartet No. 2
9. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
10. Dusapin: Time Zones
11. Romitelli: Natura Morta Con Fiamme
12. Barrett: Stress


----------



## tortkis

round 19 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
3. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
4. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
5. Grażyna Bacewicz - String Quartet No. 4
6. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
7. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
8. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
9. Mieczyslaw Weinberg - String Quartet No 4, Op. 20
10. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
11. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
12. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003


----------



## tortkis

Bruce said:


> Here we go with Round 19
> 
> Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
> Beethoven 2 in G, Op. 18, No. 2
> Beethoven 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3
> Beethoven 1 in F, Op. 18, No. 1
> 
> Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
> Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
> Simpson 7
> Hindemith 2
> 
> *Thomson 2*
> Mozart 15 K.421
> *Virgil Thomson 2*
> Vaughan-Williams 2


Bruce, Thomson 2 is duplicated. I suggest bringing it to the top to avoid confusion.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Here we go with Round 19
> 
> Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 entered the list in round 18
> 
> Mozart 15 K.421 entered the list in round 12
> 
> Thomson 2
> duplicates
> Virgil Thomson 2


Bruce, would you amend your nominations, please, as only 9 of your 12 are valid.


----------



## Nereffid

tortkis said:


> round 19 nominations
> 
> 1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
> 2. Anton Bruckner - String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
> 3. Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2
> 4. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
> 5. Grażyna Bacewicz - String Quartet No. 4
> 6. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
> 7. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
> 8. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
> 9. *Mieczyslaw Weinberg - String Quartet No 4, Op. 20*
> 10. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
> 11. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
> 12. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003


Oh, I was going to nominate Weinberg this round too! Shostakovich fans might want to take a listen.


----------



## ptr

*R19N*

Furrer, Beat: Drittes Streichquartett (2004)
Birtwistle, Harrison: 9 Movements for String Quartet (1991-96)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No 6 (2010)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Tippett, Michael: String Quartet No 4 "to Michael Tillett" (1977-78)

Adés, Thomas: Arcadiana (1994)
Kagel, Mauricio: String Quartet III: In Four Movements (1986-87)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Romitelli, Fausto: Natura morta con fiamme (1991)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)

Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II (1998-2000)


----------



## Guest

So if you don't mind, I'd just like to make sure I'm reading this clearly:



> 2) A 21st nomination round will then invite any participants still standing to nominate a list of 10 works
> 
> Any work nominated by two or more participants in round 21 will be added to the HM list


So, unlike the most recent lists, honorable mentions will require 2 nominations rather than 1 to be mentioned and 2 to be bolded? This is a relevant query as I was planning to just point out some things I like that don't have a chance in hell here, but if 2 mentions are required, I might as well devote the round to a bunch of seconds.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A quick clarification is required here:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~

*Honourable mentions*

I've decided to count works for the 'Honourable mentions' list in two ways:

1) Those works nominated by two or more participants in any of the 20 nomination rounds

I'll publish that list here, once compiled

2) A 21st nomination round will then invite participants to nominate a list of 10 or perhaps 12 works

Any work nominated by two or more participants in round 21 will be added to the HM list

3) I'll then publish the list of singly nominated (i.e. never seconded throughout the project) works, in any round, including R 21, under a list headed *'Other nominated works'*, or perhaps just *'Mentions'*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> A quick clarification is required here:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~
> 
> *Honourable mentions*
> 
> I've decided to count works for the 'Honourable mentions' list in two ways:
> 
> 1) Those works nominated by two or more participants in any of the 20 nomination rounds
> 
> I'll publish that list here, once compiled
> 
> 2) A 21st nomination round will then invite participants to nominate a list of 10 or perhaps 12 works
> 
> Any work nominated by two or more participants in round 21 will be added to the HM list
> 
> 3) I'll then publish the list of singly nominated (i.e. never seconded throughout the project) works, in any round, including R 21, under a list headed *'Other nominated works'*, or perhaps just *'Mentions'*
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~


Ok, well, as long as the names get out there, I suppose


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 19 nominations

1. Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
2. Birtwistle: 9 movements for String Quartet
3. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
4. Dillon: String Quartet No 6
5. Reger: String Quartet in A major, Op.54, No.2
6. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
7. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F, Op 41/2
8. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
9. Kagel: String Quartet III
10. Delius: String Quartet (1916) 'Late Swallows'
11. Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
12. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Albert7

Round 19:
1. Feldman's String Quartet No. 1
2. Reger's String Quartet No. 2 Op. 54
3. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 5
4. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 4
5. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 3
6. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 2
7. Babbitt's String Quartet No. 1
8. Helen Grime's String Quartet (2014)
9. Ferneyhough's Sixth String Quartet
10. Ferneyhough's Fifth String Quartet
11. Ferneyhough's Fourth String Quartet
and
12. Ferneyhough's Third String Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Reger Op. 54/2
2. Berg Op. 3
3. Babbitt 2
4. Hindemith 2
5. Schumann 2

Hey, there may be one non-2 in the list, but at least it's in position no. 2.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> 1. Reger Op. 54/2


OK, there's not been much support for Kodaly, so I'll switch to Reger 2 as well.

Nice to see you here, by the way, M. Do feel free to drop in again!


----------



## senza sordino

Let's round up the usual suspects. My nominations with no strategy. 

Kodaly 1
Franck
Villa Lobos 1
Verdi 
Villa Lobos 3
RVW 2
Corigliano
Tippett 4
Ginastera 1
Dvorak 7
LvB 5
Bruch 1


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> 1. Reger Op. 54/2
> 2. Berg Op. 3
> 3. Babbitt 2
> 4. Hindemith 2
> 5. Schumann 2
> 
> Hey, there may be one non-2 in the list, but at least it's in position no. 2.


I don't know that I see it happening this round, but stick around with these votes and I think we can make something happen


----------



## pjang23

1. Arriaga 3
2. Reger 2
3. Bloch 1
4. Thomson 2
5. Nielsen 2
6. Martinu 5
7. Bloch 4
8. Vaughan Williams 2
9. Dohnanyi 2
10. Dillon 6
11. Hindemith 2
12. Bloch Paysages (Spotify)


----------



## Haydn man

Here goes Round 19

1 Haydn 33/6
2 Haydn 71/2
3 VW 2
4 Dvorak 8
5 Dvorak 7
6 Haydn 54/2
7 Schumann 2
8 Delius
9 Shostakovich 10
10 Glass 2
11 Reich WTC 9/11
12 Mendelssohn 1


----------



## tdc

1. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1
2. Copland - 2 pieces for String Quartet 
3. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 7
4. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
5. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 1 
6. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3 
7. Bloch - String Quartet No. 1
8. Hindemith - String Quartet No. 2 
9. Kagel - String Quartet No. 3 
10. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1 
11. Turina - La Oracion del Torero 
12. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## mmsbls

1 Dohnanyi 2
2 Sculthorpe 8
3 Arriaga 3
4 Reich Triple Quartet
5 Bruckner
6 Bacewicz 4
7 Volans 2
8 Hindemith 2
9 Bruch 1
10 Virgil Thomson 2
11 Schumann 2
12 Reger2


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Berg - op.3
2. Wuorinen - 2
3. Salonen - Homunculus
4. Gerhard - 2
5. Dohnanyi - 2
6. Schumann - 2
7. Harris - 3
8. Bacewicz - 4
9. Reger - 54/2
10. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
11. Birtwistle - 9 Movements
12. Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet


----------



## realdealblues

1. Mendelssohn #1
2. Beethoven #5
3. Mozart #21
4. Mozart #22
5. Mozart #23


----------



## Bruce

*SQ Reparations*



TurnaboutVox said:


> Bruce, would you amend your nominations, please, as only 9 of your 12 are valid.
> 
> Originally Posted by Bruce View Post
> 
> Here we go with Round 19
> 
> Beethoven 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 entered the list in round 18
> 
> Mozart 15 K.421 entered the list in round 12
> 
> Thomson 2
> duplicates
> Virgil Thomson 2


Wow, I really screwed that one up. Brain apparently not rightingly works. Let's try again. After all, there are plenty of quartets which still need to find a place on the list.

Let's give this a try:

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Beethoven 2
Beethoven 3 
Beethoven 1

Beethoven 5
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Hindemith 2

Thomson 2
Beethoven 6
Vaughan-Williams 2 
Rochberg 6


----------



## GioCar

1. Furrer _String Quartet No.3_
2. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme_
3. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
4. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
5. Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
6. David Philip Hefti _String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen" (2007)_
7. Kodaly _String Quartet No. 1_
8. Honegger _String Quartet No. 2_
9. Dusapin _String Quartet No. 2 "Time Zones"_
10. Berg _String Quartet Op. 3_
11. Yitzhak Yedid _"Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for String Quartet (2007)_
12. Krenek _String Quartet No.6 Op.78 (1936)_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bruce said:


> Wow, I really screwed that one up. Brain apparently not rightingly works. Let's try again. After all, there are plenty of quartets which still need to find a place on the list.
> 
> Let's give this a try:
> 
> Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
> [...]
> Rochberg 6


Orl present and korrect now, Bruce. Brain rightingly working!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ladies and Gentlemen

You have 24 hours to nominate your favourite works in the penultimate Nomination round, *Round 19*.

I will close the round at* 21:00 GMT on Friday 27th March*, and open voting round 19 shortly after posting the results.

T-V


----------



## Trout

1. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2
2. Thomson: String Quartet No. 2
3. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor
4. Reich: WTC 9/11
5. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
6. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
7. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2
8. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
9. Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
10. Ostertag: All the Rage
11. Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
12. Johnston: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"


----------



## clara s

round 19


1.	M. Bruch no 1
2.	A. Bruckner
3. P. Hindemith no 1 
4. R. Schumann no 2
5. W.A.Mozart no 21
6. B. Furrer no 3
7. L. Boccherini no 2
8. A. Copland two pieces for string quartet
9. N. Paganini in E major
10. B. Martinu no 5
11. R. Langgaard no 2
12. C. Nielsen no 2


Anton still searching his way to the list


----------



## Nereffid

Hmmm... looks like only one of my choices will even come close to the top 10 this round.
So if I'm going to waste my nominations, I might as well be profligate. 

1. Virgil Thomson: String quartet no.2
2. R. Murray Schafer: String quartet no.9
3. Pavel Fischer: String quartet no.2, 'Wild Mountain Thyme'
4. Matthew Hindson: Technologic 135
5. Ross Edwards: Enyato I: Chorale and Ecstatic Dance
6. Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda: String quartet no.3, op.90
7. Tim Souster: Hambledon Hill
8. Ruperto Chapí: String quartet no.1 in G
9. Hugo Wolf: String quartet in D minor
10. Mieczyslaw Weinberg: String quartet no.4
11. Ben Johnston: String quartet no.4, 'Amazing Grace'
12. Luigi Boccherini: String quartet in G minor, op.32 no.5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 19 nominations are now closed.



clara s said:


> Anton still searching his way to the list


The irony is, clara s, the Bruckner quartet would have made it in to the top 10 in this round even without your loyal support.



Neriffid said:


> Hmmm... looks like only one of my choices will even come close to the top 10 this round. So if I'm going to waste my nominations, I might as well be profligate.


Nice eclectic list this round, though, Nereffid. And - good on you for nominating the lovely Boccherini op 32/5.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 19, 122 string quartets were nominated, 65 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the nineteenth nomination round.

*Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op 41 No. 2 (nominations 9, points 92)
Furrer, Beat: String Quartet No. 3 (nominations 6, points 78)
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (nominations 7, points 77)
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 6, points 73)
Dillon, James: String Quartet No. 6 (nominations 6, points 73)
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 (nominations 5, points 72)
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54, No.2 (nominations 6, points 71)
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet (nominations 5, points 66)
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10 (nominations 6, points 57)
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3 (nominations 4, points 52)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 181 - 190

Voting Round 19 is now open and will close on Monday 30th March at 21:00 BST (GMT +1 hour).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

These works were placed at 11 - 20 in round 19:

Kagel, Mauricio: String Quartet III: In Four Movements (49 points)
Tippett: String Quartet No 4 (49 points)
Bacewicz, Grażyna - String Quartet No. 4 (44 points)
Dohnanyi 2 (36 points)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2 (33 points)
Beethoven 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5 (33 points)
Höller: Antiphon	(31 points)
Arriaga 3 (30 points)
Bloch - String Quartet No. 1 (30 points)
Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 (30 points)


----------



## SimonNZ

Birtwistle
Dillon
Furrer
Berg
Hindemith


----------



## Haydn man

My votes for round 19
Vaughan Williams
Bruckner
Schumann


----------



## Albert7

Babbitt
Reger
Berg
Hindemith
Beethoven


----------



## science

1. Berg
2. Hindemith 
3. Schumann
4. Reger
5. Furrer


----------



## science

Will I get a chance to nominate Arensky's 2nd SQ in the next round?


----------



## tdc

Hindemith
Thomson
Schumann
Berg
Vaughan Williams


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger
Berg
Hindemith
Schumann
Birtwistle


----------



## SimonNZ

....................


----------



## Guest

science said:


> Will I get a chance to nominate Arensky's 2nd SQ in the next round?


Your 20th chance, to be precise 

(You will also have a chance to nominate Milton Babbitt's 2nd SQ)

Anywho...umm...

Furrer
Dillon
Birtwistle
Schumann
Reger


----------



## science

nathanb said:


> Your 20th chance, to be precise
> 
> (You will also have a chance to nominate Milton Babbitt's 2nd SQ)
> 
> Anywho...umm...
> 
> Furrer
> Dillon
> Birtwistle
> Schumann
> Reger


Good, thank you!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

science said:


> Will I get a chance to nominate Arensky's 2nd SQ in the next round?


Yes - you can nominate anything you like (as long as it's scored for string quartet) in nomination round 20 which will open on Monday evening, UK time (Tuesday morning in Korea, I think).


----------



## Albert7

Redo for round 19 then:

1) Reger
2) Birtwistle
3) Hindemith
4) Berg
5) Schumann


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Babbitt
> Reger
> Berg
> Hindemith
> Beethoven


Ah, yes, Albert, I can see how this has arisen.

Ignore, for the purposes of this voting round, the second group of works I posted which came 11th - 20th in the nomination round.

They're not eligible for the R19 vote, they're only there to guide people as to what they might nominate in the next round.

T-Vox

P.S. Thanks for your amended vote, Albert


----------



## D Smith

Round 19 votes:

1. Vaughn Williams
2. Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

Bruckner
Hindemith
Thomson
Schumann
Reger


----------



## pjang23

Reger
Thomson
Vaughan Williams
Dillon
Hindemith


----------



## Bruce

Round 19 votes

Hindemith 2
Thomson 2
Vaughan-Williams 2
Bruckner C minor 
Schumann 2


----------



## ptr

*R19V*

Furrer, Beat: String Quartet No. 3
Dillon, James: String Quartet No. 6
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor


----------



## Nereffid

1. Thomson
2. Vaughan Williams
3. Hindemith
4. Schumann
5. Berg


----------



## tortkis

round 19 votes

Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Furrer, Beat: String Quartet No. 3
Dillon, James: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Bruckner, Quartet in C minor
2. Schumann, #2 in F
3. Vaughan Williams, #2 in A minor 

(no 4th or 5th vote)


----------



## GioCar

1. Furrer, Beat: String Quartet No. 3
2. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
3. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54, No.2
4. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
5. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The half-a-dozen thread regulars who haven't yet voted (you know who you are!) have a further 20 hours to cogitate before I close voting round 19 at *21:00 BST on Monday 30-3-15.*

I will then open *Nomination Round 20* which will extend *over Easter to Saturday 11th April* - your last chance to get your outstanding favourite works into the TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets main list of 200 works.

I will then invite participants to nominate works which will be added to those works already nominated in the 20 nomination rounds of this list project, and will then form the *Honourable Mentions* list (for works nominated by two or more participants) and the *Other Nominated Works* list, for works that have been nominated by a single participant.

My R19 votes:

1. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
2. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
3. Dillon: String Quartet No 6
4. Reger: String Quartet in A major, Op.54, No.2
5. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10


----------



## jurianbai

Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op 41 No. 2 
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54, No.2 
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3


----------



## Trout

1. Vaughan Williams
2. Thomson
3. Bruckner
4. Schumann
5. Dillon


----------



## Avey

Round 19 Votes

1. Hindemith - No. 2
2. Vaughan Williams - No. 2
3. Reger - No. 2
4. Schumann - No. 2
5. Berg


----------



## senza sordino

I was only able to listen to eight of the nominees. I couldn't find Beat Furrer and James Dillon on Spotify or YouTube. Perhaps it's because I live in backwards Canada or it's my inability to use the internet. Anyway, here are my five votes based on the eight pieces I did hear.

RVW 2
Hindemith 2
Berg 3
Schumann 2
Reger 2

I've really enjoyed this process and I've heard some wonderful quartets for the first time. But I'm glad it's near an end, it's getting difficult to distinguish the different quartets, we've already nominated all of the remarkable pieces and what's left is less remarkable. IMHO.


----------



## Avey

senza sordino said:


> I've really enjoyed this process and I've heard some wonderful quartets for the first time. But I'm glad it's near an end, it's getting difficult to distinguish the different quartets, we've already nominated all of the remarkable pieces and what's left is less remarkable. IMHO.


Note: Yours truly made a thread in the Chamber Music section to discuss our revelations: http://www.talkclassical.com/35735-tc-top-100-sq.html?highlight=

So, um, share your listening thoughts, because, like, I have discovered more in the past few months than few years, re quartets at least.

Shameless plug. But I would love to hear how others have benefited -- or angered? -- from this process.


----------



## SimonNZ

senza sordino said:


> I've really enjoyed this process and I've heard some wonderful quartets for the first time. But I'm glad it's near an end, it's getting difficult to distinguish the different quartets, *we've already nominated all of the remarkable pieces* and what's left is less remarkable. IMHO.


Oooh, I can't agree with you there. The sense i'm getting is that there's _hundreds_ more great works that could be dragged into the light - just the vexing problem of availability and exposure.

But I'll be glad to have a break to reassess the finished list.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Oooh, I can't agree with you there. The sense i'm getting is that there's _hundreds_ more great works that could be dragged into the light - just the vexing problem of availability and exposure.
> 
> But I'll be glad to have a break to reassess the finished list.


Thankfully he said IMHO. Still a bit sinful but this way, at least, I may live.


----------



## Blancrocher

Furrer
Dillon
Schumann
Reger
Berg


----------



## Guest

My next round's nominations will be titled _Hommage à Blancrocher_, composed of a prime-form twelve-work row developed by tracing star maps and listening to music.

As a side note, I should point out that serialism's principles should allow me to include all twelve works in the first vote (thus creating a highly cacophonous chord of 16-point nominations).


----------



## clara s

except Anton, I had a bit of difficulty to choose among the others

I think this was a very good list of 10


Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op 41 No. 2 
Furrer, Beat: String Quartet No. 3 
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bonsoir, clara s

Merci pour votre votes.

Et - c'est tout pour la ronde 19


I'll post the results shortly, and open the final round when I do.


T-Vox


----------



## Skilmarilion

Random thought of the day: isn't that scherzo in Schumann's #2 just ... bloody ... brilliant. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

Skilmarilion said:


> Random thought of the day: isn't that scherzo in Schumann's #2 just ... bloody ... brilliant. :tiphat:


yes it is

as it is also allegro molto vivace

Robert was a genius


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Bonsoir, clara s
> 
> Merci pour votre votes.
> 
> Et - c'est tout pour la ronde 19
> 
> I'll post the results shortly, and open the final round when I do.
> 
> T-Vox


bonsoir T/V

hi to glorious Scotland


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List*

Here are the final results from voting round #19 (Positions 181 - 190):

*181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2 (votes 17, points 71)
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10 (votes 13, points 68)
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (votes 13, points 65)
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3 (votes 14, points 62)
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2 (votes 12, points 56)
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3 (votes 8, points 45)
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 (votes 8, points 44)	
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2 (votes 7, points 42)
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet (votes 8, points 41)	
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6 (votes 8, points 39)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List

Welcome to Nomination Round #20 for places 191 - 200*

For the last time, please be so kind as to submit a ranked list of your top 12 String Quartets. Besides the 190 works already listed, of course.

The criteria for nominations will remain the same, and the scoring system is the one with which we've all become familiar.

12 nominations are allowed each, scoring 16 points for your first choice, down to 5 points for your 12th.

Voting on the top 10 string quartets, decided by nomination points allocated in this final round, will then follow.

*
This round will end after 12 days, at 21:00 BST on Saturday April 11th. *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Alphabetical list:

Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American", B. 179
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B. 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105, B. 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat major, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 80
Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat major, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List* (after Nineteen completed rounds):

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6


----------



## SimonNZ

1. Maxwell Davies 9th
2. Kagel 3rd
3. Bacewicz 4th
4. Tippett 4th
5. Holler Antiphon
6. Ades Arcadiana
7. Maconchy 4th
8. Kurtag Officium Breve
9. Babbitt 2nd
10. Romitelli Natura Morte Con Flamme
11. Corigliano SQ
12. Alex Mincek 3rd


----------



## Avey

Round 20 Nominations (LAST ROUND! WHAA?!)

1. Korngold - No. 3, Op. 34
2. Korngold - No. 2, Op. 26
3. Beach - SQ in one movement
4. Bax - No. 1 in G Major 
5. Ades - Arcadiana, Op. 12
6. Hindemith - No. 3
7. Ginastera - No. 1
8. Copland - Two pieces for SQ
9. Villa-Lobos - No. 12
10. Dvorak - No. 11
11. Hindemith - No. 1
12. Muhly (arr.) - Year of the Dragon

What the hell.


----------



## Morimur

Georg Friedrich Haas' *String Quartet No. 3 In iij. Noct*


----------



## SimonNZ

Morimur said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas' *String Quartet No. 3 In iij. Noct*


That one has made it in already (no.79) - as has his 7th s.q. (no.107)

(plus, you get 12 votes...if you want them)


----------



## Guest

_Hommage à Blancrocher_:

1. Salonen: Homunculus
2. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
3. Kagel: String Quartet No. 3
4. Höller: Antiphon
5. Wuorinen: String Quartet No. 2
6. Romitelli: Natura Morta Con Fiamme
7. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2
8. Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
9. Ades: Arcadiana
10. Johnston: String Quartet No. 4: "Amazing Grace"
11. Cage: Four
12. Hosokawa: Landscape I


----------



## science

1. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 
2. Arensky: String Quartet #2 
3. Kodaly: String Quartet #2 
4. Dohnanyi: String Quartet #3
5. Dohnanyi: String Quartet #2 
6. Chausson (completed by d'Indy): String Quartet 
7. D'Indy: String Quartet #1 
8. Nancarrow: String Quartet 
9. Rorem: String Quartet #4 
10. Volans: White Man Sleeps
11. Hyla: Howl 
12. Sallinen: String Quartet #3: "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> Round 20 Nominations
> 
> 10. Dvorak - No. 11
> 
> What the hell.


This one's already in, Avey, if you wish to choose another


----------



## ptr

*R20N*

Kagel, Mauricio: String Quartet III: In Four Movements (1986-87)
Höller, York: Antiphon (1984)
Tippett, Michael: String Quartet No 4 "to Michael Tillett" (1977-78)
Romitelli, Fausto: Natura morta con fiamme (1991)
Adés, Thomas: Arcadiana (1994)

Bacewicz, Grazyna: String Quartet No 2 (1951)
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Sørensen, Bent; Angels' Music for String Quartet (1987-88)
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2 (1954-57)
Babbitt, Milton: String Quartet No. 2 (1954)

Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II (1998-2000)
Spahlinger, Mathias; apo do (von hier) - für Streichquartett; (1982-83)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruch 1
2. Moeran
3. Ireland
4. Bax 1
5. Hosokawa: Landscape I
6. Sculthorpe 8
7. Volans: White Man Sleeps
8. Sallinen 3
9. Shostakovich 6
10. Shostakovich 10
11. Shostakovich 12
12. Villa-Lobos 12


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> This one's already in, Avey, if you wish to choose another


My apologies. I'll just put in Dvorak's 8th. Thanks.


----------



## D Smith

Round 20 nominations

1. Bridge String Quartet No. 3 
2. Tippett String Quartet No. 4
3. Kodaly String Quartet No. 1
4. Moeran String Quartet
5. Delius String Quartet
6. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No.7
7. Villa-Lobos String Quartet No. 12
8. Haydn Op. 71 No. 2
9. Haydn Op. 33 No. 6 
10. Arensky String Quartet #2 
11. Corigliano String Quartet
12. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 20 nominations

1. Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
2. Kagel: String Quartet III
3. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT VIII/8 'Late Swallows'
4. Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
5. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
6. Boccherini – String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 no 5, G 205
7. Kodaly - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2
8. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4 
9. Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4 
10. Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major 
11. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16 
12. Salonen: Homunculus


----------



## Haydn man

For the final round

1 Haydn 33/6
2 Haydn 71/2
3 Dvorak 8
4 Dvorak 7
5 Bruch 1
6 Haydn 54/2
7 Delius
8 Shostakovich 10
9 Shostakovich 6
10 Glass 2
11 Reich WTC 9/11
12 Mendelssohn 1
I shall remain true to my favourites to the end


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think my round 20 nominations are typical of the mix of works I've tried to nominate all the way through the project - 5 well known to me before, 2 known a little before and rather better now, 3 discovered in the process of listening to works nominated by the rest of you, and 2 discovered serendipitously (my son suggested Mauricio Kagel to me).

This has been a great experience in widening my exposure to music for string quartet, and I have discovered worthwhile new works of all sorts, from all periods. I think I have been most surprised by the graceful melancholy of Boccherini and the fire of Wolfgang Rihm - and I have discovered composers new to me (such as Karol Szymanowski) even from the period I thought I knew best, the first half of the 20th century.

So, thanks to one and all who have made this such an interesting project. I'm quite sad that we're coming towards the end now, but I do need a break from the intensive and exclusive listening to string quartets, and especially to counting and collating results!

T-Vox


----------



## mmsbls

1 Dohnanyi 2
2 Sculthorpe 8
3 Arriaga 3
4 Reich Triple Quartet
5 Bacewicz 4
6 Volans 2
7 Bruch 1
8 Wuorinen 2
9 Tippett 2
10 Sallinen 3
11 Arensky 2
12 Bowen 3


----------



## tortkis

science said:


> 8. Nancarrow: String Quartet


Which one? There are No. 1 and No. 3. (No. 2 is incomplete or missing, I believe.)


----------



## Bruce

Round 20 nominations

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Beethoven 2
Beethoven 3 
Beethoven 1 

Beethoven 5
Foote 3 in D, Op. 70
Simpson 7
Zabel, Agneta 1

Beethoven 6
Rochberg 6
Padlewski 2
Tchaikovsky, Boris 5


----------



## pjang23

1. Bloch 1
2. Nielsen 2
3. Martinu 5
4. Dohnanyi 2
5. Bruch 1
6. Moeran
7. Delius
8. Arriaga 3
9. Kagel 3
10. Holler Antiphon
11. Bloch 4
12. Boccherini 32/5


----------



## science

tortkis said:


> Which one? There are No. 1 and No. 3. (No. 2 is incomplete or missing, I believe.)


I'll take #1. I'll have to seek out #3.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Malcolm Arnold - 2
2. Salonen - Homunculus
3. Wuorinen - 2
4. Gerhard - 2
5. Höller - Antiphon
6. Babbitt - 2
7. Harris - 3
8. Bacewicz - 4
9. Enescu - 2
10. Volans - 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
11. Kurtag - Officium Breve
12. Sibelius - Andante Festivo, for string quartet


----------



## GioCar

1. Romitelli _Natura morta con fiamme_
2. Fedele _Pentalogon Quartet_
3. Sciarrino _String Quartet No.9: 'Ombre nel mattino di Piero'_
4. Vacchi _String Quartet No.3 (2001)_
5. David Philip Hefti _String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen" (2007)_
6. Kodaly _String Quartet No. 1_
7. Honegger _String Quartet No. 2_
8. Dusapin _String Quartet No. 2 "Time Zones"_
9. Yitzhak Yedid _"Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for String Quartet (2007)_
10. Krenek _String Quartet No.6 Op.78 (1936)_
11. Höller _Antiphon (1984)_
12. Bacewicz _String Quartet No.4

_


----------



## tortkis

round 20 nominations

1. Stephen Whittington - Music for Airport Furniture
2. John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
3. Grażyna Bacewicz - String Quartet No. 4
4. Sergey Taneyev - String Quartet No. 4
5. Peter Garland - String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
6. Michael Nyman - String Quartet No. 2
7. Mieczyslaw Weinberg - String Quartet No 4, Op. 20
8. Jürg Frey - Streichquartett II
9. János Vajda - String Quartet No. 2
10. Harold Budd - String Quartet 2003
11. Zdenek Fibich - String Quartet No. 1
12. Nancy Van de Vate - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I shall be out of Internet contact for the next week. 

We have 15 sets of nominations so far in round 20, so there are a number of thread regulars who haven't yet contributed. The competition is intriguingly poised after those 15 votes.

Please do nominate, all those who have been doing so - and please also contribute, anyone else who is interested, to this last round of the Top 200+ TC Recommended String Quartets.

I'll be back for the final count on Saturday 11th April
Remember that there is still an 'honourable mentions' round to follow.


Have a happy Easter, everyone

T-Vox


----------



## tdc

1. Kagel - String Quartet No. 3 
2. Nielsen - String Quartet No. 2 
3. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 7 
4. Copland - 2 pieces for String Quartet 
5. Bloch - String Quartet No. 1
6. Bacewicz - String Quartet No. 4
7. Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 1 
8. Boccherini – String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 no 5, G 205
9. Ginastera - String Quartet No. 1 
10. Villa-Lobos - String Quartet No. 3 
11. Turina - La Oracion del Torero 
12. Penderecki - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

How have people been listening to Salonen's _Homunculus_?


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> How have people been listening to Salonen's _Homunculus_?


You'll find that a link has been posted to a stream on an earlier page here. I got the thing to mp3, but yeah... the stream.


----------



## Trout

Skilmarilion said:


> How have people been listening to Salonen's _Homunculus_?


This is where I found it: http://www.instantencore.com/music/player.aspx?ListItemId=5626646.


----------



## Skilmarilion

nathanb said:


> You'll find that a link has been posted to a stream on an earlier page here. I got the thing to mp3, but yeah... the stream.





Trout said:


> This is where I found it: http://www.instantencore.com/music/player.aspx?ListItemId=5626646.


Thanks guys. Hopefully I'll be able to find it.

Too bad it's not easier to get ahold of.


----------



## Trout

1. Reich: WTC 9/11
2. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
3. Gerhard: String Quartet No. 2
4. Höller: Antiphon
5. Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
6. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2
7. Salonen: Homunculus
8. Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
9. Foote: String Quartet No. 1
10. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
11. Verdi: String Quartet
12. Nyman: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 20*

1. Glass, #2 _"Company"_
2. Shostakovich, #10 in A-flat
3. Adès, _Arcadiana_
4. Dvorak, #8 in E 
5. Reich, _Triple Quartet_
6. Gorecki, #2 _"Quasi Una Fantasia"_
7. Whittington, _Music for Airport Furniture_
8. Sibelius, _Andante Festivo_ (for String Quartet)
9. Spohr, #3 in D minor _"Quatuor Brilliant" _
10. Mendelssohn, #1 in E-flat
11. Beethoven, #1 in F
12. Hofstetter, Quartet in F*

* Often referred to as Op. 3 / #5, wrongly attributed to J. Haydn.


----------



## science

Why is Kodaly 1 getting so many more votes than Kodaly 2?


----------



## LancsMan

Here goes:
1. Ades: Arcadiana
2. Shostakovich: SQ 10
3. Beethoven: SQ 1
4. Shostakovich: SQ 6
5. Kodaly: SQ 2
6. Mozart: SQ 22
7. Mozart: SQ 21
8. Haydn: SQ Op. 54 No 1
9. Shostakovich: SQ 12
10. Shostakovich: SQ 1
11. Shostakovich: Two Pieces for SQ Op 36.
12. Beethoven: SQ 5


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
2. Hosokawa: Landscape I
3. Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
4. Stravinsky: Concertino
5. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
6. Haydn: 64/2


----------



## Guest

TVox, hope your vacation is going well. Simply fantastic job with this list. A level of organization I could never muster when I did my own.

Just to verify, if I post a work in the honorable mention round that is not mentioned elsewhere in the round but already has been mentioned exactly once in the rest of the project, it'll get the "bolded" treatment?

I've pretty much already got more than enough quartets in line either way... things to second, and then a bunch of works from never-mentioned composers.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm still doing my homework. I'll vote tomorrow, Friday. I found two different string quartets on Spotify by Moeren, Eb major and Am. Which SQ are people nominating, when they nominate a string quartet by Moeran?


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'd like to go on the record by stating that it seemed somewhat distasteful that the post-1950 thread was begun before we were done here with the quartets. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

No more so than it being "distasteful" that the SQ project went on while the CM Project was/is going.

And besides we've finished our assessments for nominations here now. Theres just the final ranking and the honourable mentions now.


----------



## senza sordino

I did a lot of listening over the past two weeks. Here is my list, somewhat strategic. 

Ades Arcadiana
Kodaly 1
Tippett 4
Delius
Corigliano 
Bax 1
Ginastera 1
Copland Two pieces for SQ
LvB 5
Korngold 2
Dohnanyi 2
Verdi


----------



## Nereffid

Here goes nothing:

1. Copland: 2 Pieces for string quartet
2. Glass: String quartet no.2
3. Schulhoff: String quartet no.1
4. Antheil: String quartet no.3
5. John Luther Adams: The Wind in High Places
6. Wolf: String quartet in D minor
7. Sallinen: String quartet no.3
8. Weinberg: String quartet no.6
9. John Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances
10. MacMillan: String quartet no.3
11. Sculthorpe: String quartet no.8
12. Arnold: String quartet no.2


----------



## Skilmarilion

SimonNZ said:


> No more so than it being "distasteful" that the SQ project went on while the CM Project was/is going.


Except that the CM project has been ongoing for over 4 years and there is no timeline for its end.


----------



## Art Rock

senza sordino said:


> Which SQ are people nominating, when they nominate a string quartet by Moeran?


I should have been clearer: my vote was all the time for the A Minor Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Except that the CM project has been ongoing for over 4 years and there is no timeline for its end.


The last two TC Lists were done simultaneously. Constant distaste?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hello everyone,

We had a great holiday, very restorative, thank-you.

I realised when I got there that the village had a local BT wi-fi hub which I could have accessed if I'd thought to retrieve my new service provider password. But actually I enjoyed having no internet access for a week, just enjoying the simple pleasures of the countryside. And the weather (in Scotland in April!) was magnificent.

I took with me the little 4-disc edition of the complete Schoenberg songs on Capriccio recently recommended by Mahlerian and others - and when I've had time on my own I have been in communion with that excellent box set.

But back to business now.

Nomination Round 20 will close in a little over 4 hours at 21:00 BST tonight, and Voting Round 20 will then begin.

I will then start collating the two lists of works nominated (once and more than once) but not enlisted so far in preparation for the 'Honourable Mentions'.

No distaste here, by the way, for a new project started at the tail-end of this one.

T-Vox

P.S.



nathanb said:


> Just to verify, if I post a work in the honorable mention round that is not mentioned elsewhere in the round but already has been mentioned exactly once in the rest of the project, it'll get the "bolded" treatment?


I think that is beyond the utility of my database. I'd have to go back to the original post, which I'm reluctant to do as there are 1720 of them. I'm going to have to say that if you can give me a post number so I can confirm that the original nomination wasn't your own, I can do that, but probably not otherwise.

Does that seem fair?



senza sordino said:


> Which SQ are people nominating, when they nominate a string quartet by Moeran?





Art Rock said:


> I should have been clearer: my vote was all the time for the A Minor Quartet.


PPS Could D Smith and pjang23 also confirm that they want to nominate Moeran's SQ #1 in A minor, please? (I'll assume so if I don't hear from you.)

PPPS We have not yet heard from thread regulars Realdealblues and clara s...
(and I regret to see that one of our other recent regular contributors is still indisposed)


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> No distaste here, by the way, for a new project started at the tail-end of this one.


Right.

And in future I will begin any and all tongue-in-cheek posts as follows:

*WARNING: TONGUE-IN-CHEEK POST AHEAD*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dear String Quartet enthusiasts,


Nomination Round 20 is now closed.

Unless I have made mistakes in my cumulative count for this round, I now know the identity of all 200 works in the main list - and so will you when I have checked the nominations.

Nereffid's nominations resolved a tie for the final place by eliminating the tied works. I had thought that clara s might come to the last minute rescue of one of those, the Bruch #1, but it was not to be. Another 'lost' work was a favourite of mine, the Kodaly #1. A tactical switch by one or two of you from Kodaly #2 would have done it for Zoltan, of course!

But another composer gets a well deserved spot on the list instead. I'll reveal who that is shortly.

T-Vox


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Nereffid's nominations resolved a tie for the final place by eliminating the tied works. I had thought that clara s might come to the last minute rescue of one of those, the Bruch #1, but it was not to be. Another 'lost' work was a favourite of mine, the Kodaly #1. A tactical switch by one or two of you from Kodaly #2 would have done it for Zoltan, of course!


Just speaking for myself here, but I think that given what a great job you did managing the thread you should be able to tack on a couple other worthies to the end of the list at your discretion!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

In Nomination Round 20, 130 string quartets were nominated, 69 of them receiving a single vote

Here are the top 10 string quartets listed in order of points gained in the final nomination round.

*
Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12 (nominations 7, points 89)
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements (nominations 6, points 84)
Höller: Antiphon (nominations 7, points 78)
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 7, points 74)
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4 (nominations 5, points 68)
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8 (nominations 5, points 63)
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet (nominations 5, points 59)
Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows" (nominations 5, points 59)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2 (nominations 5, points 57)
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118 (nominations 5, points 51)*

You may each vote for up to 5 of the 10, ranking them in your order of preference for places 191 - 200

Voting Round 20 is now open and will close on Tuesday 14th April at 21:00 BST (GMT +1 hour).


----------



## SimonNZ

Kagel 
Ades
Bacewicz
Tippett
Holler


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Just speaking for myself here, but I think that given what a great job you did managing the thread you should be able to tack on a couple other worthies to the end of the list at your discretion!


Well, I'm tempted...

Congratulations to SimonNZ, by the way, who got 6 nominations into the final list of 10 works. A nice problem to ponder come the voting round! Congratulations also to ptr who got 5 nominations in.


----------



## SimonNZ

Curiously I couldn't drum up much support for Kurtag's Officium Breve here, but its one of the earliest nominations on the 1950+ list.


----------



## mmsbls

Sculthorpe
Bacewicz
Tippett
Ades
Shostakovich


----------



## Guest

Babbitt
Holler
Kagel
Sculthorpe
Ades


----------



## tortkis

round 20 votes

Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet


----------



## ptr

*R20V*

Höller: Antiphon
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118


----------



## GioCar

1. Höller Antiphon (1984)
2. Bacewicz String Quartet No.4
3. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
5. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
2. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
3. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
4. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4 
5. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12


----------



## Nereffid

1. Copland
2. Sculthorpe
3. Adès
4. Shostakovich
5. Bacewicz


----------



## LancsMan

1. Shostakovich 
2. Ades


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think that is beyond the utility of my database. I'd have to go back to the original post, which I'm reluctant to do as there are 1720 of them. I'm going to have to say that if you can give me a post number so I can confirm that the original nomination wasn't your own, I can do that, but probably not otherwise.
> 
> Does that seem fair?


Absolutely. I was planning on having to use the search function anyway, and posting my list as:

Seconding (Bolding):
-
-
-

New Mentions:
-
-
-
-

So I could easily attach a post number. Though I'll say that I intend to second some of the other contemporary nominations that never got much support but were nominated once in several rounds so...they may be obvious  (Hey Ptr!!)

Note: This is exactly how I did my last vote in the art songs list. Pjang had posted the tentative honorable mentions list so I looked at the unbolded choices and picked some to "bold" before picking anything new. Never thought about whether or not he had to verify that.

And I can tell you, as someone who knew next to nothing a couple years ago, while scanning TC lists for a more systematic approach to the wide exploration ahead of me...I definitely benefited personally from the "bold" feature


----------



## D Smith

Round 20

1. Tippett String Quartet No. 4
2. Delius String Quartet in E minor
3. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 10 in Ab Op. 118

Thank you TVox for all your work on this project!


----------



## Bruce

I'll add my thanks to D Smith's. You've done a wonderful job, T-V, and it's been a great deal of fun. It's kind of a pity to see it end. And it has certainly expanded my knowledge of some string quartets.

Sculthorpe 8
Bacewicz 4
Shostakovich 10
Höller - Antiphon
Tippett 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ladies and Gentlemen of the TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets thread*

Don't forget that we have a final round of nominations for 'Honourable mentions' and 'Other works nominated' yet to come.

I'll whet your appetite by telling you that there are 89 works which have been nominated at least twice, but haven't made the main list, and 143 which have been nominated just once.

I'll post them on Tuesday evening once the Round 20 votes are complete and counted, and I have posted the final ten works to take our list from position 191 - 200. You can add a nomination to a work already nominated, or add new works, as you wish.

It's been a great pleasure to chair the thread. I am (half-)sorry it's ending as I have enjoyed the spirit of discovery and cooperation (and friendly rivalry) amongst regulars and occasional visitors alike. And I have certainly doubled, perhaps tripled the number of string quartets I've heard during the last 5-and-a-half months! It has been a lot of work, but it has been worth it.

The final duty I will have, once all the 'honourable mentions' and 'other works' are posted, will be to post a comprehensive list of everyone who has contributed at least one set of nominations or votes to the project.

Thank-you all for taking part (and don't stop yet!)

T-Vox


----------



## senza sordino

Adés 
Tippett
Copland
Delius
Kagel


----------



## science

1. Sculthorpe
2. Bacewicz
3. Babbitt
4. Shostakovich
5. Kagel


----------



## Blancrocher

Tippett
Bacewicz
Holler
Ades 
Kagel


----------



## tdc

Kagel
Copland
Bacewicz
Delius
Höller


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 20 votes:

Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet


I was unable to access TC at all during Monday - do we need to extend the time for voting round 20? 16 thread regulars have posted votes so far, including me, so there are a few who have not, yet.


T-Vox


----------



## Nereffid

TurnaboutVox said:


> I was unable to access TC at all during Monday


I also had trouble, but specifically in getting to the main forum page, which gave a "database error" message IIRC. All other pages seemed to work fine. This problem has happened before - so it's worth just trying to get to a different page.


----------



## pjang23

Delius
Holler
Kagel
Sculthorpe
Copland


----------



## Haydn man

Likewise I could not get access yesterday
My votes for the final round
Delius
Copland
Shostakovich


----------



## Trout

1. Sculthorpe
2. Holler
3. Ades
4. Copland
5. Shostakovich


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nereffid said:


> I also had trouble, but specifically in getting to the main forum page, which gave a "database error" message IIRC. All other pages seemed to work fine. This problem has happened before - so it's worth just trying to get to a different page.


Unfortunately I couldn't access any page - all returned 'database error'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ladies and Gentlemen


You have until 22:00 BST to vote in Round 20, that is, just under 2 hours.

Let me know if you need an extension, anyone.


T-Vox


----------



## clara s

hi again to everybody

Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet 
Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows" 
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118 
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8 
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 20 voting is closed.

Thank-you to everyone for participating.

I'll post the last 10 quartets in the main list very shortly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List*

Here are the final results from voting round #20 (Positions 191 - 200):

*191. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4* (votes 11, points 59)
*192. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8* (votes 10, points 58)
*193. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12* (votes 11, points 49)
*194. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118* (votes 12, points 48)
*195. Höller: Antiphon* (votes 9; 2 first votes, 2 second votes; points 47)	
*196. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements* (votes 10; 2 first votes and 1 second vote; points 47)
*197. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4* (votes 10, points 46)
*198. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"* (votes 8; 2 first votes, 1 second vote, 2 third votes; points 42)
*199. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet* (votes 9; 2 first votes, 1 second vote 1 third vote; points 42)
*200. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2* (votes 3, points 18)

And that concludes the voting for the main TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List*

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6

191. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
192. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
193. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
194. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
195. Höller: Antiphon
196. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
197. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
198. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
199. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
200. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alphabetical listing:

Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American", B. 179
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B. 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105, B. 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 “Mishima”
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark”
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat major, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Höller: Antiphon
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, KV 458 'The Hunt'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat major, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde”
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W.263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W.457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List*

Welcome to *Nomination Round 21*, which is the final round of this project.

In this round you can *nominate up to 10 works* to be included in the *Honourable mentions* (works nominated by more than one participant) and the '*Other works*' categories (for works nominated by only one contributor).

You may nominate works which have not previously been nominated in the previous 20 rounds, or you can make extra nominations for works which have already been nominated one or more times. *Please, if you can, provide the original post number of the work's first mention when you 'second' a work, so that I can see that you did not make the original nomination yourself.*

There will be *no* Voting Round 21.

Below, I will post two lists, one of string quartets nominated two or more times in the previous nomination rounds, and the other of works nominated just once thus far.

*Nomination Round 21 is now open, and will close at 21:00 BST on Sunday, 19th April*

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Works previously nominated between two and six times (in a single round)*

6
*Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
*
5
*Haydn: String Quartet No. 37 in C major, Op. 50 No. 2, Hob.III:45
*
4
*Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E major, Op. 80, B. 57
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E♭ major, Op. 50 No. 3, Hob.III:46
Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat, Op. 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5
Romitelli: Natura Morte Con Flamme (for string quartet & electronics)
Sallinen, Aulis: String Quartet No. 3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March", Op. 19
Salonen: Homunculus*

3
*Arensky: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Major
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
Boccherini: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5, G 205
Corigliano: String Quartet (No. 1)
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20
Glass: String Quartet No. 2 "Company"
Harris, Roy: String Quartet No. 3 (Four Preludes and Fugues)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33 No. 6, Hob.III:42
Haydn: String Quartet No. 55 in D major, Op. 71 No. 2, Hob.III:70
Haydn: String Quartet No. 58 in F major, Op. 74 No. 2, Hob.III:73
Haydn: String Quartet No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76 No. 6, Hob.III:80
Hosokawa, Toshio: Landscape I, for string quartet
Moeran String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K. 589
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Reich: Triple Quartet
Reich: WTC 9/11
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 6 in G major, Op. 101
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 12, W. 496
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 3, W. 112
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 7, W. 435
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W. 457
Wuorinen, Charles: String Quartet No. 2*

2
*Adams, John Luther: The Wind in High Places
Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Bax: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Bridge: String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
Carter: String Quartet No. 5
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16, B. 45 
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Franck: String Quartet in D major
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II
Garland: String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70, G. 118
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 107, G 181, Hommage au passé
Górecki: String Quartet No. 2 ("Quasi una Fantasia"), Op. 64 
Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54 No. 2, Hob.III:57
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64 No. 2, Hob.III:68
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16
Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace" 
Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E♭ major, Op. 26
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4
Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268
Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 4 "Children's Games"
Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
Mincek, Alex: String Quartet No. 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 1
Ostertag: All the Rage (for String Quartet with spoken voice and tape)
Reger: String Quartet in G minor (No. 1), Op. 54 No. 1
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major, Op. 49
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 12 in D flat major, Op. 133
Sibelius: Andante Festivo, for string quartet 
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 1, W. 099
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 4, W. 129
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 1 "White Man Sleeps"
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20
Whittington, Stephen: Music for Airport Furniture
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No.1 in A major, Op. 4
*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Works previously nominated by one contributor only:*

Adams, John: John's Book of Alleged Dances
Antheil: String Quartet No. 3
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Atterberg: String Quartet No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 1 (fragments)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 3
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 4
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 5
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 6
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 5
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 2
Barrett, Richard: Stress 
Beach: Quartet for Strings (in One Movement), Op. 89
Bedrossian, Franck: Tracés d'ombres, for string quartet
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6
Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet 
Birtwistle: String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
Bloch: Paysages, for string quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 3 
Bloch: String Quartet No. 4
Bloch: String Quartet No. 5
Boccherini: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 2, G 160
Borodin: String Quartet No. 1 in A major
Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
Bowen, York: String Quartet No. No. 3 in G major, Op. 46(b)
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 4
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 27
Budd, Harold: String Quartet 2003: Babylon Balboa
Cage: Four
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Chapí, Ruperto: String Quartet No.1 in G major
Chausson: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (completed by D'Indy)
Cherubini - String Quartet No. 3 in D minor
Coates, Gloria: String Quartet No. 5
D'Indy: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 35
Diamond: String Quartet No. 1.
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 7
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33
Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2, B. 8
Edwards, Ross: Enyato I: Chorale and Ecstatic Dance, for string quartet
Enescu: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 22 No. 2
Fedele, Ivan: Pentalogon Quartet (Second string quartet)
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2 
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Fibich, Zdenek: String Quartet No. 1 in A Major
Fischer, Pavel: String quartet no.2, 'Wild Mountain Thyme'
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 70
Glass: Dracula (film soundtrack) 
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 3 in G Major, Op. 26, G. 63 "Slavonic"
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Glière: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2
Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1
Grechaninov: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124
Grime, Helen: String Quartet
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Haydn: String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2, Hob.III:32
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in G major, Op. 33 No. 5, Hob.III:41 "How Do You Do?"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 36 in B♭ major, Op. 50 No. 1, Hob.III:44
Haydn: String Quartet No. 40 in F major, Op. 50 No. 5, Hob.III:48 "Dream"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 43 in G major, Op. 54 No. 1, Hob.III:58
Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B♭ major, Op. 64 No. 3, Hob.III:67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B♭ major, Op. 71 No. 1, Hob.III:69
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82
Haydn: String Quartet No. 11 in D minor, Op. 9 No. 4, Hob.III:22
Hefti, David Philip: String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen"
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos, Op. 2
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Hindson, Matthew: Technologic 135
Hofstetter, Romanus: String Quartet in F major
Holmboe: String Quartet No. 21, Op. (posth.) 197 "Quartetto Sereno" (completed Norgard) 
Hosokawa, Toshio: Blossoming, for string quartet
Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208 No. 1 "Reflections on my Childhood"
Hyla, Lee: Howl, for string quartet
Ireland: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor 
Kabalevsky, Dmitri: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, Op. 8
Kalliwoda, Johann Wenzel: String Quartet No. 3, Op.90
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Korngold: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34
Krenek String Quartet No. 8, Op. 233
Krenek String Quartet No. 6 Op. 78
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 3 "Grido"
Langgaard, Rued: String Quartet No. 2
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 3
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet
Martinů: String Quartet No. 4, H. 256
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in Eb (without opus number) 
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Muhly: Year of the Dragon (Sufjan Stevens, arr.Muhly, Nico, for string quartet)
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Onslow: String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
Padlewski, Roman: String Quartet No. 2
Paganini: String Quartet in E major
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 
Posadas: Modulaciones (No. 2 from: Liturgia fractal, cycle of five string quartets)
Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 2 (unfinished)
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 33
Reger: String Quartet in D Minor (No. 3), Op. 74
Rheinberger: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 147
Riley: G Song
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace 
Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov (collaborative work): String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 6
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 4
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Rorem: String Quartet No. 4
Roslavets, Nikolai: String Quartet No. 1
Schafer, R. Murray: String Quartet No.9
Schmidt, Franz: String Quartet No. 2 in G major
Schnebel, Dieter: Im Raum, for string quartet
Schubert: String Quartet No. 11 in E Major, D. 353, Op. (posth.) 125 No. 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B flat major, D. 112
Schulhoff: String Quartet no.1
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 9 "Ombre nel mattino di Piero"
Shebalin, Vissarion: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op.33 "The Slavonic"
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4
Simpson, Robert: String Quartet No. 7
Sørensen, Bent: Angels' Music for String Quartet
Souster, Tim: Hambledon Hill, for amplified string quartet and four-channel tape
Spahlinger, Mathias: Apo Do (von hier) for String Quartet in 3 movements
Spohr: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 11 "Quatuor Brilliant"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 18
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett
Strauss, Richard: String Quartet in A major, Op. 2, TrV 95
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky, Boris: String Quartet No. 5 
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Vacchi, Fabio: String Quartet No. 3
Vajda, János: String Quartet No. 2
Van de Vate, Nancy: String Quartet No. 2 
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446
Webern: String Quartet (1905)
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35
Weir, Judith: String Quartet
Welesz, Egon: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 64
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet
Yedid, Yitzhak: "Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for string quartet
Zabel, Agneta: String Quartet No. 1
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails


----------



## Guest

TVox, your post says that we may make extra nominations for works that have been nominated "one or more times". I was under the impression there would be no point if it already had two or more nominations. Clarification? Thank you 

Fun fact: Agata Zubel's String Quartet No. 1 is not actually a string quartet (if that's what was meant by "Zabel, Agneta")


----------



## Albert7

Grime, Helen: String Quartet
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2 
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Grime, Helen: String Quartet
> Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
> Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
> Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82


I know you have previously nominated at least 7 of these.

*Once again*, did you _read_ the posts explaining rules, directions, etc?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> TVox, your post says that we may make extra nominations for works that have been nominated "one or more times". I was under the impression there would be no point if it already had two or more nominations. Clarification? Thank you
> 
> Fun fact: Agata Zubel's String Quartet No. 1 is not actually a string quartet (if that's what was meant by "Zabel, Agneta")





Bruce said:


> Round 20 nominations
> 
> Zabel, Agneta 1


Bruce, can we check with you the provenance of this work? I haven't been able to trace it.

T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Clarification.*

I've realised, on reflection, that it is going to be difficult for people to search back for the original post in which a quartet was nominated, in such a long thread.

I'll accept any nomination on trust.

You can nominate a work that you have nominated before, but please tell me that you made the original nomination too. If someone else seconds it, it will appear in the '*bolded*' list of Honourable Mentions.

You can also nominate one of the works in post #1758 which has previously been nominated by one person, and as long as you were not the original nominator (during the main 20 nomination rounds) this will also be considered 'seconded' and will then appear in the 'bolded' list.

You can nominate one of the works in post #1757 too if you like, but they are already guaranteed to appear in the Honourable mentions list in *bold*. I will list these in order of how many participants have nominated them (so Kevin Volans' 'Hunting: Gathering' is currently ahead with 6 nominations from 6 participants).

You can, of course, nominate a completely new work as well.

I hope that clears things up. Sorry to have confused people (I find myself increasingly confused as I grow older!)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Grime, Helen: String Quartet
> Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
> Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
> Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
> Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
> Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82


Albert7, thanks for voting

Your nomination of the Haydn and Beethoven works is fine, as I don't think you've nominated them previously.

Your nomination of the other works is fine but unnecessary since I know it was you who made the single nomination for them in previous rounds.

This illustrates what I was trying to clarify above nicely, actually.

T-Vox


----------



## tdc

Thanks to T-Vox for organizing this project, its been a lot of fun. I'm going to decline from participating in the honorable mentions round, partially because I'm finding the procedure for doing so a little confusing, but mostly because I am satisfied with us having brought the list up to 200 and the list of honorable mentions as it is. Thanks to all who participated, I really enjoyed it and was introduced to a lot of great music through this process. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

So...we're focusing on the list of single mentions in 1758, choosing up to ten, and letting you know which were originally our own nominations (but possibly adding something brand new as well)?

I'll have a go...


----------



## ptr

My "go", tell me if I've misunderstood the rules (Think it is more fun to nominate stuff the I've not originated myself but feel is deserving!  )

Don't remember if I've nominated it * (But don't think so!?)
Pretty sure is was not nominated by myself #

*HMNR*

Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering" *
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5 #
Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2 #
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones" *
Franck: String Quartet in D major #

Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4 #
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet #
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet #
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 *
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet #

/ptr


----------



## Bruce

*4 cellos*



nathanb said:


> TVox, your post says that we may make extra nominations for works that have been nominated "one or more times". I was under the impression there would be no point if it already had two or more nominations. Clarification? Thank you
> 
> Fun fact: Agata Zubel's String Quartet No. 1 is not actually a string quartet (if that's what was meant by "Zabel, Agneta")


Why, *nathanb*, you are quite right! On both counts! It's a good thing I'm not in charge of something more critical, like launching nuclear missiles. The name is Agata Zubel, not Agneta Zabel, as I had posted, and it is for 4 cellos (and electronics) rather than the standard string quartet. Red-facedly, I must withdraw this nomination, and as soon as the honorable mentions are officially posted, I will go out behind the woodpile and fall on my sword.

So, here are my honorable mention quartets:

Foote 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Beethoven 2
Beethoven 1

Beethoven 5
Rochberg 4
Salonen - Homunculus

Beethoven 6
Rochberg 6
Padlewski 2
Tchaikovsky, Boris 5

I've modified my standard set to include Salonen's Homunculus and Rochberg's 4th quartet. I did not originally post these, and have no idea who did, but they are both worth mentioning (honorably, of course). I think, but am far from certain, that I had originally suggested the other 8 works on this list.


----------



## Haydn man

tdc said:


> Thanks to T-Vox for organizing this project, its been a lot of fun. I'm going to decline from participating in the honorable mentions round, partially because I'm finding the procedure for doing so a little confusing, but mostly because I am satisfied with us having brought the list up to 200 and the list of honorable mentions as it is. Thanks to all who participated, I really enjoyed it and was introduced to a lot of great music through this process. :tiphat:


Very well put and sums up my feelings perfectly
Thanks to all but mostly to T-Vox


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, I have fallen on my face in a custard pie with the over-complex HM nomination round rules.

Apologies to all.

T-Vox :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, I have fallen on my face in a custard pie with the over-complex HM nomination round rules.
> 
> Apologies to all.
> 
> T-Vox :lol:


I'm quite happy to do it the way you have in mind, but I may need to see your vote to demonstrate what you have in mind.


----------



## Bruce

*Zubel vs. Zabel*



TurnaboutVox said:


> Bruce, can we check with you the provenance of this work? I haven't been able to trace it.
> 
> T-Vox


T-Vox, did you see my response to nathanb? He caught the error right away. The simplest thing, I think, would just be to ignore my nomination of Zabel/Zubel's quartet/non-quartet, and figure on my nominating only 11 works for round 20.

But, in case you missed it, and so you don't have to go searching, the work is by Agata Zubel, and is for 4 cellos, not the standard string quartet. Save some of your custard pie for me.


----------



## D Smith

I, too, will pass up the Honorable Mentions postscript as it's more than I can wrap my blonde brain around! Thanks T-Vox and to all the other members for participating. The greatest thing for me about this whole process has been to be introduced to so many new quartets that I might not have ever listened to. Best wishes to all!


----------



## SimonNZ

It occurs to me that my confusion is based on the assumption that the "honorable mentions" would be a more exclusive list - like if we had a final voting round of ten each from those lists and then you chose the ten or twenty with the highest scores from those rounds. The 89(2 or more)+143(1 only) lists are very interesting, but not a final plea of "you must hear this". 

Alternatively you could have each person make a special shout out for just one or two works.

But once again many thanks T-Vox for all the amazing work you've done throughout this process, which I've found particularly rewarding.


----------



## senza sordino

I, too, don't really understand how to nominate for honourable mentions. It sounds like you already have a list of honourable mentions, posts 1757 and 1758. 

I am thoroughly impressed with your work compiling this list, TVox. Thank-you.


----------



## Avey

Just go with honourable mentions. Let's ignore the "other works" selections. I think they may simplify matters...?


----------



## tortkis

*TC String Quartets List (1-200) in chronological order*

1772 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 30 in Eb major, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
1782 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
1783 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
1784 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
1785 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
1785 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
1790 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
1793 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
1793 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
1799 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
1799 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
1809 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
1810 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
1814 : Cherubini : String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
1815 : Schubert : String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
1820 : Schubert : String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
1824 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
1824 : Schubert : String Quartet No .14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
1824 : Schubert : String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
1825 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
1825 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
1826 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
1826 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
1826 : Schubert : String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
1827 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
1837 : Cherubini : String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
1837 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1838 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
1838 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
1847 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
1860 : Bruch : String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
1862 : Bruckner : String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
1871 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
1873 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
1873 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
1873 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
1874 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
1875 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67
1876 : Smetana : String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
1876 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
1878 : Grieg : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
1879 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
1879 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
1881 : Borodin : String Quartet No. 2 in D major
1881 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
1883 : Smetana : String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
1893 : Debussy : String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
1893 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
1895 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
1895 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
1897 : Schoenberg : String Quartet in D major
1899 : Nielsen : String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
1900 : Nielsen : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
1901 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
1902 : Ives : String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
1903 : Ravel : String Quartet in F major
1905 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
1908 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
1908 : Vaughan Williams : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
1909 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
1909 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109
1909 : Sibelius : String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
1909 : Stenhammar : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
1909 : Webern : Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
1910 : Berg : String Quartet, Op. 3
1911 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
1913 : Ives : String Quartet No. 2
1913 : Koechlin : String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
1913 : Webern : Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
1914 : Stravinsky : Three Pieces for String Quartet
1915 : Bridge : String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
1917 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
1917 : Szymanowski : String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
1917 : Delius : String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
1918 : Elgar : String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
1918 : Hindemith : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
1919 : Nielsen : String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
1921 : Hindemith : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
1923 : Hindemith : String Quartet No. 5, Op 32
1923 : Janáček : String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
1924 : Fauré : String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
1924 : Respighi : Quartetto Dorico
1924 : Zemlinsky : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
1925 : Haas, Pavel : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
1926 : Berg : Lyric Suite
1927 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
1927 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
1927 : Szymanowski : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
1928 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
1928 : Janáček : String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
1928 : Copland : Two Pieces for String Quartet
1931 : Crawford-Seeger : String Quartet
1931 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
1931 : Thomson, Virgil : String Quartet No. 2
1931 : Villa-Lobos : String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
1934 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
1936 : Barber : String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
1936 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
1936 : Zemlinsky : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
1937 : Bridge : String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
1938 : Webern : String Quartet, Op. 28
1939 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
1941 : Britten : String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
1941 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
1944 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
1944 : Vaughan Williams : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
1945 : Bloch : String Quartet No. 2
1945 : Britten : String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
1945 : Villa-Lobos : String Quartet No. 9, W. 457
1946 : Martinů : String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
1946 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
1947 : Martinů : String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
1947 : Walton : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
1949 : Myaskovsky : String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
1949 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
1950 : Cage : String Quartet In Four Parts
1951 : Carter : String Quartet No. 1
1951 : Mennin, Peter : String Quartet No. 2
1951 : Bacewicz : String Quartet No. 4
1952 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
1954 : Ligeti : String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1954 : Babbitt : String Quartet No. 2
1955 : Maderna : Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
1959 : Carter : String Quartet No. 2
1959 : Kurtág : String Quartet, Op. 1
1960 : Penderecki : String Quartet No. 1
1960 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
1960 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
1960 : Takemitsu : Landscape, for string quartet
1963 : Scelsi : String Quartet No. 3
1964 : Lutosławski : String Quartet
1964 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
1964 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
1965 : Kagel : String Quartet No. 1
1966 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
1967 : Ferneyhough : Sonatas for String Quartet
1968 : Ginastera : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
1968 : Ligeti : String Quartet No. 2
1968 : Penderecki : String Quartet No. 2
1969 : Sculthorpe : String Quartet No. 8
1970 : Crumb : Black Angels
1970 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
1971 : Carter : String Quartet No. 3
1971 : Lachenmann : Gran Torso
1972 : Rochberg : String Quartet No. 3
1973 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
1974 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
1975 : Britten : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
1976 : Dutilleux : String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
1976 : Henze : String Quartet No. 5
1976 : Rihm : String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
1976 : Höller : Antiphon
1977 : Rubbra : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
1978 : Kurtág : Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
1978 : Tippett : String Quartet No. 4
1980 : Nono : Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
1980 : Takemitsu : A Way a Lone
1981 : Schnittke : String Quartet No. 2
1983 : Feldman : String Quartet No. 2
1983 : Schnittke : String Quartet No. 3
1983 : Xenakis : Tetras, for String Quartet
1985 : Glass : String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"
1986 : Kagel : String Quartet III: In Four Movements
1987 : Gubaidulina : String Quartet No. 3
1987 : Saariaho : Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
1988 : Reich : Different trains
1989 : Glass : String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
1991 : Glass : String Quartet No. 5
1992 : Sciarrino : Sei Quartetti Brevi
1993 : Berio : Notturno (Quartetto III)
1993 : Gubaidulina : String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
1993 : Rihm : String Quartet No. 10
1994 : Adès : Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
1995 : Radulescu : String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
1996 : Birtwistle : Nine Movements for String Quartet
1997 : Nørgård : String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
1999 : Riley : Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
1999 : Vasks : String Quartet No. 4
2001 : Haas, G. F. : String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
2003 : Harvey : String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
2004 : Furrer : String Quartet No. 3
2007 : Coates : String Quartet No. 9
2007 : Ge Gan-Ru : String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2010 : Dillon : String Quartet No. 6
2010 : Manoury : Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
2011 : Haas, G. F. : String Quartet No. 7 with electronics

Number of works in each 50 years

1751-1800 : 19
1801-1850 : 25
1851-1900 : 23
1901-1950 : 63
1951-2000 : 62
2001-2014 : 8

As per T-Vox's suggestion, I am posting this list here. I tried to be accurate, referring to at least two sources if available. These are years of compositions, and if a work was composed in multiple years or revised, the later year was used. I would appreciate it if you PM me if you find any mistake. I hope this is of interest to anyone.

Please proceed with round 21, Honourable mentions!


----------



## SimonNZ

I love the way the list looks in chronological order. Very inviting, and a good representation. Well done. (And well done all)


----------



## Guest

Guess I'll just throw some new stuff up there:

Friedrich Cerha: String Quartet No. 3
Iancu Dumitrescu: Perspectives Au Movemur
Michael Finnissy: String Quartet
Heinz Holliger: String Quartet No. 2
Johannes Kalitzke: Six Covered Settings
Klaus Lang: The Sea Of Despair
Matthias Pintscher: String Quartet No. 4: "Ritratto Di Gesualdo"
Alberto Posadas: Liturgia Fractal
Peter Ruzicka: String Quartet No. 6
Ming Tsao: Pathology Of Syntax


----------



## GioCar

I'm going to save 6 works from oblivium:

Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56

All these have been nomitated only once so far, not by me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 21 (Honourable Mentions) nominations:

Firstly, I'll 'second' these once-nominated works:

Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet


...and I'll nominate these new ones:

Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45


----------



## SimonNZ

At this late stage I'll just bump the Gloria Coates No.5 (don't think it was my original nomination)

There's about another thirty of those single nominations I'd still like to check out, which I've noted and I'll do over time.

The only one I really wanted to be an extra shout out from me was the Alex Mincek 3rd, which is on the list anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Avey

(Thanks, TVox. That clears it up for me.) I hope this is right.

Round 21 Nominations:

Honourable mentions 

Korngold - No. 3 (original nominee)
Korngold - No. 2 (original nominee, and seconded)
Beach - SQ in one movement (original nominee)
Ginastera - No. 1, Op. 20 (original nominee, and seconded)
Verdi - SQ in E Minor (original nominee, I believe, and seconded)

Bax - No. 1 in G (seconded)
Villa-Lobos - No. 12 (seconded)
Hindemith - No. 1 in C, Op. 2 (seconded)
Moeran - No. 1 in A Minor (seconded)

Vasks - No. 1 (new nom.)


----------



## Trout

Seconding:

Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Schulhoff: String Quartet No. 1
Xenakis: ST/4

New nominations:

Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1
Magnard: String Quartet in E minor, op. 16
Miyoshi: String Quartet No. 3 "Constellation in Black"
Onslow: String Quartet No. 30 in C minor, op. 56
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 2, op. 15


And many thanks to TurnaboutVox as well as all the regular participants. These past few months have been a wonderful learning experience for me, full of surprises and discoveries I may never have encountered on my own. I am glad we were able to maintain such a supportive and interesting thread.

Now I don't know exactly what we have in store for future projects, but I hope we may eventually do a pre-1700s one at some point. But who knows when we can start a new one since the post-1950 music project will probably sustain interest for quite some time, knowing us.


----------



## tortkis

Seconded:

Diamond: String Quartet No. 1. (#???)
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival" (#257 by musicrom)
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (#1307 by GioCar)
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor (#337 by jurianbai)
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7 (#235 by jurianbai)
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails (#980 by TurnaboutVox)

New:

Tansman, Alexandre: String Quartet No. 8 (1956)
Fujikura, Dai: Flare (2009/2010)
Canat de Chizy, Édith: Alive - String Quartet No. 2 (2003)
Erickson, Robert: Solstice (1985)

(Who nominated Diamond? I couldn't find a post.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> (Who nominated Diamond? I couldn't find a post.)


dholling (post #76)

:tiphat:


----------



## ptr

I stand by the seconds I made in my last post and don't see any reason to amend any new ones!

I'll also join the chorus of praise, thanks for the great fun T-Vox! (And You all for making it a success!)

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

I added the top 200 string quartet list to the TC compilation of lists.

I'd like to thank TurnaboutVox for all his effort and time spent facilitating this project. It was also great to see so much support from members throughout the whole project.


----------



## Art Rock

Great job all, and of course especially TurnaboutVox !


----------



## Skilmarilion

Round 21

*Works in post 1758, where I was the original nominee:*

1. Spohr, #3 in D minor _"Quatuor Brilliant" _ 
2. Glass: _Dracula_ (soundtrack)

*Works in post 1758 that I am seconding:*

3. Riley, _G Song_ 
4. Cherubini, #3 in D minor

*Entirely new nominations:*

5. Glass, #1
6. Gorecki, #3 _"... songs are sung"_
7. Mendelssohn, Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81

*Works in post 1757, that I had never nominated:*

8. Nyman, #2
9. J. Luther Adams, _The Wind in High Places_

*Works in post 1757, that I am re-nominating for the sake of it:*

10. Whittington, _Music for Airport Furniture_

Not nearly as confusing nor time consuming as I'd imagined. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

And while I'm here ...

I will echo what many have said already, by giving out an enormous thank you to Mr. T-Vox, for all the time, effort and energy that you put into this project. Incredible stuff.

I reckon I'll miss this thing. (nathan's tactics aside )

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Skilmarilion said:


> And while I'm here ...
> 
> I will echo what many have said already, by giving out an enormous thank you to Mr. T-Vox, for all the time, effort and energy that you put into this project. Incredible stuff.


Thank-you to all who have posted their thanks, you've all been very diligent, enthusiastic and good natured. I hope you all enjoyed the String Quartet project as much as I did.



Skilmarilion said:


> I reckon I'll miss this thing. (nathan's tactics aside )
> 
> Cheers! :tiphat:


I can tell you, from compiling the nominations lists each week, that nathanb was certainly not the only participant who was playing a tactical game, merely the participant who was most open about his (entirely legitimate) intentions!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

There are half-a-dozen thread regulars who haven't yet posted their nominations for honourable mention, who also haven't indicated that they don't intend to do so.

You have four and a half hours to do so until the project closes.

I will post the final lists some time after 21:00 BST tonight.

With grateful thanks to everyone who has participated,

TurnaboutVox


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> ...and I'll nominate these new ones:
> 
> Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
> Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
> Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
> Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
> Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45


Seconded:

Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45

Great stuff here--had never heard the Alwyn or Mason. Enjoyed the refresher on the rest.

Thanks again for organizing this, T-vox.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I can tell you, from compiling the nominations lists each week, that nathanb was certainly not the only participant who was playing a tactical game, merely the participant who was most open about his (entirely legitimate) intentions!
> 
> TurnaboutVox


And I can tell you also that I did not count votes on every round, and my ability to get original nominations on the board also suffered as a result of my insistence on making my votes count.


----------



## Skilmarilion

TurnaboutVox said:


> I can tell you, from compiling the nominations lists each week, that nathanb was certainly not the only participant who was playing a tactical game, merely the participant who was most open about his (entirely legitimate) intentions!


Well, joking aside, I couldn't imagine all this being as cool as it was without nathan's participation.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Well, joking aside, I couldn't imagine all this being as cool as it was without nathan's participation.


 I love you


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Seconded:
> 
> Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
> Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
> Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
> Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
> Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45
> 
> Great stuff here--had never heard the Alwyn or Mason. Enjoyed the refresher on the rest.
> 
> Thanks again for organizing this, T-vox.


That is extremely generous of you, Blanc, thank-you.

I also want to thank *Albert7* and *GioCar* for seconding Haydn's Op. 51 (and Albert for Op. 77/2 as well); *ptr* for Kodaly 1, Maconchy 4 and Webern's Langsamer Satz; *Trout* for nominating Zemlinsky 2 (I meant to have done that) and seconding Schulhoff 1, *Tortkis* for Zorn's Cat o'Nine Tails (and the excellent chronological list), *Skilmarilion*'s Mendelssohn Four pieces Op. 81 nomination and *Avey* for supporting Moeran's A minor quartet, all of which are works I am fond of.

Also to *nathanb* for his ten completely new nominations. Well, you were able to get 10 works into the 'mentions' list, anyway.

T-Vox


----------



## clara s

*String quartets in post 1758 that I am seconding:*

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446

*String quartets in post 1758, that I nominated:*

Boccherini: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 2, G 160

*String quartets in post 1757, that I nominated before:*

Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9

*String quartets in post 1757, that I have not nominated before:*

Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20

one of the best music trips I ever had

congratulations to T/V for his really hard and good work
and thanks to all the friends here, who participated so warmly
and made me "listen" to some very interesting music

and once more for me, better late than never


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It's very fitting that you should make the final nominations of the project, clara s. For the last time in this project, I thank you for your contribution.

I thank you all for your contributions over the past 6 months.

Most of the desks at the offices of the TC Top String Quartet list project have been removed; there's that sad air of dusty carpets and silence. Mahlerian, Krummhorn and mmsbls are standing outside the glass door waiting to unplug the phones and remove the wi-fi hub. Krummhorn just made the 'cut throat' sign: it's clearly time to finish up.

I'll be allowed back in once I have been searched for rogue nominations (and imaginary ones, Bruce!) to make the final count.

I'll post the final lists around 23:00 BST

Turnabo


(you didn't have to unplug the router just then, did you, M?)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200+ Recommended String Quartets List*

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6

191. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
192. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
193. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
194. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
195. Höller: Antiphon
196. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
197. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
198. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
199. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
200. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*The TC Top 200 String Quartets: alphabetical listing*

Adès: Arcadiana, for String Quartet, Op. 12
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18 No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American", B. 179
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B. 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105, B. 193
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat major, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Höller: Antiphon
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, KV 458 "The Hunt"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat major, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reich: Different trains
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W. 457
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Honourable Mentions*

The TC Top 200+ List of additional String Quartets which were nominated by at least two participants.

*Nominated by 7 contributors*
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Nominated by 6 contributors*
Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2
*
Nominated by 5 contributors*
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Haydn: String Quartet No. 37 in C major, Op. 50 No. 2, Hob.III:45
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5
Salonen: Homunculus
*
Nominated by 4 contributors*
Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major
Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E major, Op. 80, B. 57
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E♭ major, Op. 50 No. 3, Hob.III:46
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat, Op. 12
Moeran: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Romitelli: Natura Morte Con Flamme (for string quartet & electronics)
Sallinen, Aulis: String Quartet No. 3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March", Op. 19
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20
*
Nominated by 3 contributors*
Adams, John Luther: The Wind in High Places
Arensky: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Major
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
Boccherini: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5, G 205
Corigliano: String Quartet (No. 1)
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
Franck: String Quartet in D major
Glass: String Quartet No. 2 "Company"
Harris, Roy: String Quartet No. 3 (Four Preludes and Fugues)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33 No. 6, Hob.III:42
Haydn: String Quartet No. 55 in D major, Op. 71 No. 2, Hob.III:70
Haydn: String Quartet No. 58 in F major, Op. 74 No. 2, Hob.III:73
Haydn: String Quartet No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76 No. 6, Hob.III:80
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Hosokawa, Toshio: Landscape I, for string quartet
Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K. 589
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
Reich: Triple Quartet
Reich: WTC 9/11
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 6 in G major, Op. 101
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 12, W. 496
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 3, W. 112
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 7, W. 435
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W. 457
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet
Wuorinen, Charles: String Quartet No. 2
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet

*Nominated by 2 contributors*
Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Bax: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat Major, Op. 18, No. 6
Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet
Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Bridge: String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 5
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor
Diamond: String Quartet No. 1.
Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16, B. 45
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II
Garland: String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70, G. 118
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 107, G 181, Hommage au passé
Górecki: String Quartet No. 2 ("Quasi una Fantasia"), Op. 64
Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54 No. 2, Hob.III:57
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64 No. 2, Hob.III:68
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16
Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"
Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E♭ major, Op. 26
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet
Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 4 "Children's Games"
Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Mincek, Alex: String Quartet No. 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 1
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Ostertag: All the Rage (for String Quartet with spoken voice and tape)
Reger: String Quartet in G minor (No. 1), Op. 54 No. 1
Riley: G Song
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 4
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45 
Schulhoff: String Quartet no.1
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major, Op. 49
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 12 in D flat major, Op. 133
Sibelius: Andante Festivo, for string quartet
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 1, W. 099
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 4, W. 129
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 1 "White Man Sleeps"
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20
Whittington, Stephen: Music for Airport Furniture
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No.1 in A major, Op. 4
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails 
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Other Works Mentioned*

The TC Top 200+ List of String Quartets which were nominated by one participant.

Adams, John: John's Book of Alleged Dances
Antheil: String Quartet No. 3
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Atterberg: String Quartet No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 1 (fragments)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 3
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 4
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 5
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 6
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 2
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 5
Barrett, Richard: Stress
Beach: Quartet for Strings (in One Movement), Op. 89
Bedrossian, Franck: Tracés d'ombres, for string quartet
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Birtwistle: String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
Bloch: Paysages, for string quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 4
Bloch: String Quartet No. 5
Boccherini: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 2, G 160
Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1
Borodin: String Quartet No. 1 in A major
Bowen, York: String Quartet No. No. 3 in G major, Op. 46(b)
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 4
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 27
Budd, Harold: String Quartet 2003: Babylon Balboa
Busoni: String Quartet No.1, Op. 19, BV 208
Busoni: String Quartet No.2, Op. 26, BV 225
Cage: Four
Canat de Chizy, Édith: Alive - String Quartet No. 2 (2003)
Cerha, Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3
Chapí, Ruperto: String Quartet No.1 in G major
Chausson: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (completed by D'Indy)
Coates, Gloria: String Quartet No. 5
D'Indy: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 35
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 7
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33
Dumitrescu, Iancu: Perspectives Au Movemur
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2, B. 8
Edwards, Ross: Enyato I: Chorale and Ecstatic Dance, for string quartet
Enescu: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 22 No. 2
Erickson, Robert: Solstice (1985)
Fedele, Ivan: Pentalogon Quartet (Second string quartet)
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
Fibich, Zdenek: String Quartet No. 1 in A Major
Finnissy, Michael: String Quartet
Fischer, Pavel: String quartet no.2, 'Wild Mountain Thyme'
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 70
Fujikura, Dai: Flare (2009/2010)
Glass: Dracula (film soundtrack)
Glass: String Quartet No. 1
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 3 in G Major, Op. 26, G. 63 "Slavonic"
Glière: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2
Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3 "... songs are sung"
Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1
Grechaninov: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124
Grime, Helen: String Quartet
Haydn: String Quartet No. 11 in D minor, Op. 9 No. 4, Hob.III:22
Haydn: String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2, Hob.III:32
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in G major, Op. 33 No. 5, Hob.III:41 "How Do You Do?"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 36 in B♭ major, Op. 50 No. 1, Hob.III:44
Haydn: String Quartet No. 40 in F major, Op. 50 No. 5, Hob.III:48 "Dream"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 43 in G major, Op. 54 No. 1, Hob.III:58
Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B♭ major, Op. 64 No. 3, Hob.III:67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B♭ major, Op. 71 No. 1, Hob.III:69
Hefti, David Philip: String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen"
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos, Op. 2
Hindson, Matthew: Technologic 135
Hofstetter, Romanus: String Quartet in F major
Holliger, Heinz: String Quartet No. 2
Holmboe: String Quartet No. 21, Op. (posth.) 197 "Quartetto Sereno" (completed Norgard)
Hosokawa, Toshio: Blossoming, for string quartet
Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208 No. 1 "Reflections on my Childhood"
Hyla, Lee: Howl, for string quartet
Ireland: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor
Kabalevsky, Dmitri: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, Op. 8
Kalitzke, Johannes: Six Covered Settings
Kalliwoda, Johann Wenzel: String Quartet No. 3, Op.90
Korngold: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34
Krenek: String Quartet No. 6 Op. 78
Krenek: String Quartet No. 8, Op. 233
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 3 "Grido"
Lang, Klaus: The Sea Of Despair
Langgaard, Rued: String Quartet No. 2
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 3
Magnard: String Quartet in E minor, op. 16
Martinů: String Quartet No. 4, H. 256
Mendelssohn: Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in Eb (without opus number)
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5
Ming Tsao: Pathology Of Syntax 
Miyoshi: String Quartet No. 3 "Constellation in Black"
Muhly: Year of the Dragon (Sufjan Stevens, arr.Muhly, Nico, for string quartet)
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 33
Onslow: String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
Onslow: String Quartet No. 30 in C minor, Op. 56
Padlewski, Roman: String Quartet No. 2
Paganini: String Quartet in E major
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3
Pintscher, Matthias: String Quartet No. 4: "Ritratto Di Gesualdo"
Posadas, Alberto: Liturgia Fractal (complete)
Posadas: Modulaciones (No. 2 from: Liturgia fractal, cycle of five string quartets)
Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 2 (unfinished)
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 33
Reger: String Quartet in D Minor (No. 3), Op. 74
Rheinberger: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 147
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace
Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov (collaborative work): String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 6
Rorem: String Quartet No. 4
Roslavets, Nikolai: String Quartet No. 1
Ruzicka, Peter: String Quartet No. 6
Schafer, R. Murray: String Quartet No.9
Schmidt, Franz: String Quartet No. 2 in G major
Schnebel, Dieter: Im Raum, for string quartet
Schubert: String Quartet No. 11 in E Major, D. 353, Op. (posth.) 125 No. 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B flat major, D. 112
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 9 "Ombre nel mattino di Piero"
Shebalin, Vissarion: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op.33 "The Slavonic"
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4
Simpson, Robert: String Quartet No. 7
Sørensen, Bent: Angels' Music for String Quartet
Souster, Tim: Hambledon Hill, for amplified string quartet and four-channel tape
Spahlinger, Mathias: Apo Do (von hier) for String Quartet in 3 movements
Spohr: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 11 "Quatuor Brilliant"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 18
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett
Strauss, Richard: String Quartet in A major, Op. 2, TrV 95
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 11
Tansman, Alexandre: String Quartet No. 8 (1956)
Tchaikovsky, Boris: String Quartet No. 5
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2
Vacchi, Fabio: String Quartet No. 3
Vajda, János: String Quartet No. 2
Van de Vate, Nancy: String Quartet No. 2
Vasks, Peteris: String Quartet No 1
Webern: String Quartet (1905)
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35
Weir, Judith: String Quartet
Welesz, Egon: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 64
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor
Yedid, Yitzhak: "Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for string quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Just speaking for myself here, but I think that given what a great job you did managing the thread you should be able to tack on a couple other worthies to the end of the list at your discretion!


OK, so I gave in to temptation and slipped the two Busoni quartets into the 'Other works mentioned' list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks to the following TC members and moderators, each of whom contributed at least one nomination list, but many contributed far more, and there were more than 20 loyal thread regulars. Some contributors were heroically devoted to the cause of the String Quartet and contributed in every nomination and voting round, 41 in all. It would be invidious to identify you here, as I value the contribution made by each and every one of you. But you know who you are.

*
Aecio
Albert7
aleazk
Art Rock
Avey
berghansson
Blancrocher
Brotagonist
Bruce
clara s
Crudblud
D Smith
Der Leiermann
dholling
Dies IraeVIX
Dr Mike
GioCar
GKC
Green Mamba
hpowders
Haydn man
HaydnBearstheClock
Huilunsoittaja
joen_cph
julianoq
jurianbai
Ken OC
LancsMan
Magnetic Ghost
Mahlerian
mmsbls
MoonlightSonata
musicrom
nathanb
Nereffid
Orpheus
pjang23
Poconoron
ProudSquire
ptr
realdealblues
Roi N
Science
Scratchgolf
Selby
senza sordino
SimonNZ
sjorstakovitsj
Skilmarilion
starthrower
Stavrogin
tdc
Tortkis
Trout
TurnaboutVox
Vaneyes
Xiansheng*

And that's it. No more to see.

Goodbye from the TC Top 200+ String Quartets List, everyone.

TurnaboutVox


----------



## mmsbls

Another big thanks to TurnaboutVox for all his effort. I'm quite pleased that so many saw the thread through to the end. I did not expect so many that late in the game.


----------



## Guest

Top Composers Of String Quartets By Quantity In This List:

Haydn: 13
Shostakovich: 12
Beethoven: 11
Dvorak: 7
Bartok: 6
Mendelssohn: 5
Mozart: 5
Schoenberg: 5
Schubert: 5
Brahms: 3
Britten: 3
Carter: 3
Glass: 3
Hindemith: 3
Nielsen: 3
Reger: 3
Schumann: 3
Tchaikovsky: 3
Webern: 3


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Top Composers Of String Quartets By Quantity In This List:
> 
> Haydn: 13
> Shostakovich: 12
> Beethoven: 11
> Dvorak: 7
> Bartok: 6
> Mendelssohn: 5
> Mozart: 5
> Schoenberg: 5
> Schubert: 5
> Brahms: 3
> Britten: 3
> Carter: 3
> Glass: 3
> Hindemith: 3
> Nielsen: 3
> Reger: 3
> Schumann: 3
> Tchaikovsky: 3
> Webern: 3


 So proud of you, Haydn. You deserve some mint ice cream for your victory .


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> OK, so I gave into temptation and slipped the two Busoni quartets into the 'Other works mentioned' list.


I hope you're into spankings and kinky stuff like that, because this was deliciously naughty


----------



## ptr

So What's next T-Vox, You're the perfectly organized project manager for concepts like this! :tiphat: 
We all need You to lead us into some new and uncharted territory...

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> Top Composers Of String Quartets By Quantity In This List:
> 
> Haydn: 13
> Shostakovich: 12
> Beethoven: 11
> Dvorak: 7
> Bartok: 6
> Mendelssohn: 5
> Mozart: 5
> Schoenberg: 5
> Schubert: 5
> Brahms: 3
> Britten: 3
> Carter: 3
> Glass: 3
> Hindemith: 3
> Nielsen: 3
> Reger: 3
> Schumann: 3
> Tchaikovsky: 3
> Webern: 3


So that makes 99 works by these 19 composers.

I think (but I haven't checked properly) that we have 99 composers named in the main list.


----------



## SimonNZ

Any chance we could get you to run a Medieval / Renaissance / Pre-Bach list at some point in the future, T-V?


----------



## science

I like the pre-Bach idea. 

Or maybe a post-1950s project. It'd be interesting to compare the results of one with this method versus the results of one with the +2/+1 method in the other thread. 

But T-Vox deserves a vacation!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ahem...the _*correct*_ version of the *'Honourable Mentions'* list:

Honourable Mentions

The TC Top 200+ List of additional String Quartets which were nominated by at least two participants.

Nominated by 7 contributors
*Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"*

Nominated by 6 contributors
*Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2*

Nominated by 5 contributors
*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Haydn: String Quartet No. 37 in C major, Op. 50 No. 2, Hob.III:45
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5
Salonen: Homunculus*

Nominated by 4 contributors
*Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major
Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E major, Op. 80, B. 57
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20
Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E♭ major, Op. 50 No. 3, Hob.III:46
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat, Op. 12
Moeran: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Romitelli: Natura Morte Con Flamme (for string quartet & electronics)
Sallinen, Aulis: String Quartet No. 3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March", Op. 19
*
Nominated by 3 contributors
*Adams, John Luther: The Wind in High Places
Arensky: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Major
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
Boccherini: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5, G 205
Corigliano: String Quartet (No. 1)
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
Franck: String Quartet in D major
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Glass: String Quartet No. 2 "Company"
Harris, Roy: String Quartet No. 3 (Four Preludes and Fugues)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33 No. 6, Hob.III:42
Haydn: String Quartet No. 55 in D major, Op. 71 No. 2, Hob.III:70
Haydn: String Quartet No. 58 in F major, Op. 74 No. 2, Hob.III:73
Haydn: String Quartet No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76 No. 6, Hob.III:80
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Hosokawa, Toshio: Landscape I, for string quartet
Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K. 589
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
Reich: Triple Quartet
Reich: WTC 9/11
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 6 in G major, Op. 101
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 12, W. 496
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 3, W. 112
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 7, W. 435
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet
Wuorinen, Charles: String Quartet No. 2
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet*

Nominated by 2 contributors
*Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Bax: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat Major, Op. 18, No. 6
Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet
Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Bridge: String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 5
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor
Diamond: String Quartet No. 1.
Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16, B. 45
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II
Garland: String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70, G. 118
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 107, G 181, Hommage au passé
Górecki: String Quartet No. 2 ("Quasi una Fantasia"), Op. 64
Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54 No. 2, Hob.III:57
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64 No. 2, Hob.III:68
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16
Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E♭ major, Op. 26
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet
Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 4 "Children's Games"
Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Mincek, Alex: String Quartet No. 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 1
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Ostertag: All the Rage (for String Quartet with spoken voice and tape)
Reger: String Quartet in G minor (No. 1), Op. 54 No. 1
Riley: G Song
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 4
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45
Schulhoff: String Quartet no.1
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major, Op. 49
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 12 in D flat major, Op. 133
Sibelius: Andante Festivo, for string quartet
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 1, W. 099
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 4, W. 129
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 1 "White Man Sleeps"
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20
Whittington, Stephen: Music for Airport Furniture
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No.1 in A major, Op. 4
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails*

(For some reason my spreadsheet failed to include a dozen or so works in its alphabetical sort.)


----------



## Guest

On the 6th day, He assembled a master list of honorable mentions. He saw that it was good.

On the 7th day, He rested.


----------



## clara s

nathanb said:


> On the 6th day, He assembled a master list of honorable mentions. He saw that it was good.
> 
> On the 7th day, He rested.


remember that there is also the eighth day, which is timeless,
leading to etrnity

so, there is still hope that on the eighth day, He will start a new list


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A resource for many years' listening, I should think:

*All nominated works (466)* (Part 1)

Adams, John Luther: The Wind in High Places
Adams, John: John's Book of Alleged Dances
Adès: Arcadiana, for String Quartet, Op. 12
Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Antheil: String Quartet No. 3
Arensky: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Major
Atterberg: String Quartet No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 1 (fragments)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 3
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 4
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 5
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 6
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 2
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 5
Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
Barrett, Richard: Stress
Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz 40
Bartók: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major
Bax: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Beach: Quartet for Strings (in One Movement), Op. 89
Bedrossian, Franck: Tracés d'ombres, for string quartet
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18 No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 74 'Harp'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet
Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
Birtwistle: String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
Bloch: Paysages, for string quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
Bloch: String Quartet No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 4
Bloch: String Quartet No. 5
Boccherini: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 2, G 160
Boccherini: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5, G 205
Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1
Borodin: String Quartet No. 1 in A major
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
Bowen, York: String Quartet No. No. 3 in G major, Op. 46(b)
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 4
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 27
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
Bridge: String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
Budd, Harold: String Quartet 2003: Babylon Balboa
Cage: Four
Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
Canat de Chizy, Édith: Alive - String Quartet No. 2 (2003)
Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Carter: String Quartet No. 3
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 5
Cerha, Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3
Chapí, Ruperto: String Quartet No.1 in G major
Chausson: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (completed by D'Indy)
Cherubini - String Quartet No. 3 in D minor
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
Coates, Gloria: String Quartet No. 5
Coates: String Quartet No. 9
Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
Corigliano: String Quartet (No. 1)
Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
Crumb: Black Angels
D'Indy: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 35
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
Diamond: String Quartet No. 1.
Dillon: String Quartet No. 6
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 7
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33
Dumitrescu, Iancu: Perspectives Au Movemur
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi La Nuit'
Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2, B. 8
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16, B. 45
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E major, Op. 80, B. 57
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34, B. 75
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American", B. 179
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B. 192
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105, B. 193
Edwards, Ross: Enyato I: Chorale and Ecstatic Dance, for string quartet
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Enescu: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 22 No. 2
Erickson, Robert: Solstice (1985)
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
Fedele, Ivan: Pentalogon Quartet (Second string quartet)
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Feldman: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Fibich, Zdenek: String Quartet No. 1 in A Major
Finnissy, Michael: String Quartet
Fischer, Pavel: String quartet no.2, 'Wild Mountain Thyme'
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 70
Franck: String Quartet in D major
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II
Fujikura, Dai: Flare (2009/2010)
Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
Garland: String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2 (1961-62)
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
Glass: Dracula (film soundtrack)
Glass: String Quartet No. 1
Glass: String Quartet No. 2 "Company"
Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"
Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"
Glass: String Quartet No. 5
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 3 in G Major, Op. 26, G. 63 "Slavonic"
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70, G. 118
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 107, G 181, Hommage au passé
Glière: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2
Górecki: String Quartet No. 2 ("Quasi una Fantasia"), Op. 64
Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3 "... songs are sung"
Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1
Grechaninov: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124
Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
Grime, Helen: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
Haas, Georg Friedrich: String Quartet No. 7
Haas, Pavel: String quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
Harris, Roy: String Quartet No. 3 (Four Preludes and Fugues)
Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
Haydn: String Quartet No. 11 in D minor, Op. 9 No. 4, Hob.III:22
Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
Haydn: String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2, Hob.III:32
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in G major, Op. 33 No. 5, Hob.III:41 "How Do You Do?"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 30 in E flat major, Op. 33 No.2, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob. III:37
Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33 No. 6, Hob.III:42
Haydn: String Quartet No. 36 in B♭ major, Op. 50 No. 1, Hob.III:44
Haydn: String Quartet No. 37 in C major, Op. 50 No. 2, Hob.III:45
Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E♭ major, Op. 50 No. 3, Hob.III:46
Haydn: String Quartet No. 40 in F major, Op. 50 No. 5, Hob.III:48 "Dream"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54 No. 2, Hob.III:57
Haydn: String Quartet No. 43 in G major, Op. 54 No. 1, Hob.III:58
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64 No. 2, Hob.III:68
Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B♭ major, Op. 64 No. 3, Hob.III:67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B♭ major, Op. 71 No. 1, Hob.III:69
Haydn: String Quartet No. 55 in D major, Op. 71 No. 2, Hob.III:70
Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op. 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
Haydn: String Quartet No. 58 in F major, Op. 74 No. 2, Hob.III:73
Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor ("Rider"), Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74
Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C major, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob. III:77 "Emperor"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat major, Op. 76/4, Hob. III:78 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76 No. 6, Hob.III:80
Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82
Hefti, David Philip: String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen"
Henze: String Quartet No. 5
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos, Op. 2
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32
Hindson, Matthew: Technologic 135
Hofstetter, Romanus: String Quartet in F major
Höller: Antiphon
Holliger, Heinz: String Quartet No. 2
Holmboe: String Quartet No. 21, Op. (posth.) 197 "Quartetto Sereno" (completed Norgard)
Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
Hosokawa, Toshio: Blossoming, for string quartet
Hosokawa, Toshio: Landscape I, for string quartet
Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208 No. 1 "Reflections on my Childhood"
Hyla, Lee: Howl, for string quartet
Ireland: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor
Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*All Works Nominated* (Part 2)

Kabalevsky, Dmitri: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, Op. 8
Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
Kalitzke, Johannes: Six Covered Settings
Kalliwoda, Johann Wenzel: String Quartet No. 3, Op.90
Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2
Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E♭ major, Op. 26
Korngold: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34
Krenek String Quartet No. 6 Op. 78
Krenek String Quartet No. 8, Op. 233
Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
Lachenmann: Gran Torso
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 3 "Grido"
Lang, Klaus: The Sea Of Despair
Langgaard, Rued: String Quartet No. 2
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Lutosławski: String Quartet
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 3
Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4
Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi
Magnard: String Quartet in E minor, op. 16
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet
Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
Martinů: String Quartet No. 4, H. 256
Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268
Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 ('Concerto Da Camera')
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 4 "Children's Games"
Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in Eb (without opus number)
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat, Op. 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Mendelssohn: Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Mincek, Alex: String Quartet No. 3
Ming Tsao: Pathology Of Syntax 
Miyoshi: String Quartet No. 3 "Constellation in Black"
Moeran String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, KV 458 "The Hunt"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K. 589
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
Muhly: Year of the Dragon (Sufjan Stevens, arr.Muhly, Nico, for string quartet)
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 1
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 44
Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Onslow: String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
Onslow: String Quartet No. 30 in C minor, op. 56
Ostertag: All the Rage (for String Quartet with spoken voice and tape)
Padlewski, Roman: String Quartet No. 2
Paganini: String Quartet in E major
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3
Pintscher, Matthias: String Quartet No. 4: "Ritratto Di Gesualdo"
Posadas, Alberto: Liturgia Fractal (complete)
Posadas: Modulaciones (No. 2 from: Liturgia fractal, cycle of five string quartets)
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 2 (unfinished)
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 33
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
Reger: String Quartet (No. 3) in D Minor , Op. 74
Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat major, Op. 109
Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121
Reger: String Quartet in G minor (No. 1), Op. 54 No. 1
Reich: Different trains
Reich: Triple Quartet
Reich: WTC 9/11
Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
Rheinberger: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 147
Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
Riley: G Song
Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace
Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov (collaborative work): String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 4
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 6
Romitelli: Natura Morte Con Flamme (for string quartet & electronics)
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Rorem: String Quartet No. 4
Roslavets, Nikolai: String Quartet No. 1
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45 
Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
Ruzicka, Peter: String Quartet No. 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
Sallinen, Aulis: String Quartet No. 3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March", Op. 19
Salonen: Homunculus
Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
Schafer, R. Murray: String Quartet No.9
Schmidt, Franz: String Quartet No. 2 in G major
Schnebel, Dieter: Im Raum, for string quartet
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B flat major, D. 112
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
Schubert: String Quartet No. 11 in E Major, D. 353, Op. (posth.) 125 No. 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
Schulhoff: String Quartet No.1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 9 "Ombre nel mattino di Piero"
Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
Shebalin, Vissarion: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op.33 "The Slavonic"
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major, Op. 49
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D major, Op. 83
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 6 in G major, Op. 101
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor Op. 108
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 117
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 12 in D flat major, Op. 133
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14, Op. 142
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Sibelius: Andante Festivo, for string quartet
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4
Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Simpson, Robert: String Quartet No. 7
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor "From My Life", JB 1:105
Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
Sørensen, Bent: Angels' Music for String Quartet
Souster, Tim: Hambledon Hill, for amplified string quartet and four-channel tape
Spahlinger, Mathias: Apo Do (von hier) for String Quartet in 3 movements
Spohr: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 11 "Quatuor Brilliant"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett
Strauss, Richard: String Quartet in A major, Op. 2, TrV 95
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 11
Tansman, Alexandre: String Quartet No. 8 (1956)
Tchaikovsky, Boris: String Quartet No. 5
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2
Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Vacchi, Fabio: String Quartet No. 3
Vajda, János: String Quartet No. 2
Van de Vate, Nancy: String Quartet No. 2
Vasks, Peteris: String Quartet No 1
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 1, W. 099
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 3, W. 112
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 4, W. 129
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 7, W. 435
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 9, W. 457
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 12, W. 496
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 1 "White Man Sleeps"
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"
Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet
Webern: String Quartet (1905)
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35
Weir, Judith: String Quartet
Welesz, Egon: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 64
Whittington, Stephen: Music for Airport Furniture
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor
Wuorinen, Charles: String Quartet No. 2
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet
Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
Yedid, Yitzhak: "Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for string quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No.1 in A major, Op. 4
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails

It's only a pity we didn't nominate Viktor Ullman's one extant strinq quartet. There seems to be no hope for 'Q' though, unless there was a string quartet transcription of a Johann Joaquim Quantz flute quartet!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Has no-one mentioned Mathias's String Quartets yet - They are great works.
I dipped out at an early stage on this project because I just didn't have the time to listen to all the unknown works. I've certainly got a lot to work through here. Good work folks 
I'm just now listening to James Dillon String Quartet No.6.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Has no-one mentioned Mathias's String Quartets yet - They are great works.
> I dipped out at an early stage on this project because I just didn't have the time to listen to all the unknown works. I've certainly got a lot to work through here. Good work folks
> I'm just now listening to James Dillon String Quartet No.6.






























I bet they are. I love all three of Mathias' three symphonies. His tone poem _Helios_ and the cantada _Lux Aeterna_ have their tremendous moments as well- so I can well imagine what the string quartets sound like.


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah, Helen Grime's String Quartet is on the list at least. Sadly enough I'm still awaiting an actual recording of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Hurrah, Helen Grime's String Quartet is on the list at least. Sadly enough I'm still awaiting an actual recording of it.


Albert, I should just ask you... have you heard it?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> Here goes Round 19
> 
> 1 Haydn 33/6
> 2 Haydn 71/2
> 3 VW 2
> 4 Dvorak 8
> 5 Dvorak 7
> 6 Haydn 54/2
> 7 Schumann 2
> 8 Delius
> 9 Shostakovich 10
> 10 Glass 2
> 11 Reich WTC 9/11
> 12 Mendelssohn 1


I was just listening to Haydn's Op. 54 yesterday, great stuff.


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I was just listening to Haydn's Op. 54 yesterday, great stuff.


I'm waiting for anybody to mention a second-rate Haydn quartet...still waiting... :lol:


----------

